# ==> 189 EOI Invitations for September 2017



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Join guys!

and good luck!

Hopefully 65 pointers will be invited in September 2017!

Please share and add your details! So we can track the progress.


----------



## asadkhalid (Apr 18, 2017)

yayyyy!


----------



## Mandy4995 (Nov 18, 2016)

*==&gt; 189 EOI Invitations for September 2017*

hopefully mate ! 
code-263111
eoi date - 07.02.2017
65 points


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kranthi716 (Oct 20, 2016)

Welcome aboard 65 pointers

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## hulisan08 (Jun 2, 2017)

And the long wait for 65 pointers spills over another month now!!


----------



## dishant22 (Jul 26, 2016)

65 points 
DOE 10.08.2017 
233311


----------



## rockycres (Sep 3, 2015)

Never expected that i will be subscribing to this thread when i got 65 points in mar 2017

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## amitsutar (Feb 25, 2017)

*Let's hope for the best*

Good luck for new month!


----------



## markymark5 (Mar 31, 2017)

That was fast 

Good luck to all!


----------



## AnkurMalik (Jun 1, 2017)

hulisan08 said:


> And the long wait for 65 pointers spills over another month now!!


I don't have hopes before November now. 65 pointers wait will be 4-5 months at least.


----------



## KMS11 (Jan 25, 2017)

When will be the next round??


----------



## tarungupta1688 (Jan 2, 2017)

I m confused. If they have vacancies they have to start calling 65 pointer.

But if they are rigid for 70 + 

Than no hopes for us 


Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk


----------



## FARHAD21009 (Apr 24, 2017)

Hi guys

I got the news that industrial engineering 65 points with EOI submitted in December 2016 got an invitation this round (August 23rd).

Good luck guys. Hopefully you get an invitation very soon.


----------



## Chimera (Aug 15, 2016)

Subscribed

261313 / 65 points / 21st march 2017


----------



## mrgalfield (Oct 23, 2016)

*==&gt; 189 EOI Invitations for September 2017*



FARHAD21009 said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I got the news that industrial engineering 65 points with EOI submitted in December 2016 got an invitation this round (August 23th).
> 
> Good luck guys. Hopefully you get an invitation very soon.




Where do you get that news, Bro? Please tell us more.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Well, with 2613* there is no much choice, to go down to 65 or have very few invitees next round... so 65 pointers should sit tight and expect good news (i pray for that guys).


----------



## FARHAD21009 (Apr 24, 2017)

mrgalfield said:


> Where do you get that news, Bro? Please tell us more.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


From the agent that I know.


----------



## hulisan08 (Jun 2, 2017)

With this trend, i think 65 will start getting invites in November. And by the time it reaches june (my date), we may very well be into next year.

What happens if the cap is not reached only by 70+ pointers?? will they still stick to the no-65 stand??



AnkurMalik said:


> I don't have hopes before November now. 65 pointers wait will be 4-5 months at least.


----------



## Sumankarki (Aug 22, 2017)

Hopefully dibp will increase invitation from september


----------



## Kranthi716 (Oct 20, 2016)

Hope is what human lives with!

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## mrgalfield (Oct 23, 2016)

*==&gt; 189 EOI Invitations for September 2017*



Ramramram222;13091402 <[B said:


> SNIP[/B]> *Rule 1: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html kaju/moderator
> *
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




They reduced the invitation by half from 1700 to 1000 each round because of cutting staffs/ employees and renovating / upgrading the system. Introducing the Automated AI system. They announced previously.
But the total ceiling remains the same last year at 190.000 slot. So everyone please be patient and don't kill each others by increasing the whole point of overall pool!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ngenhit (Jul 9, 2016)

mrgalfield said:


> They reduced the invitation by half from 1700 to 1000 each round because of cutting staffs/ employees and renovating / upgrading the system. Introducing the Automated AI system. They announced previously.
> But the total ceiling remains the same last year at 190.000 slot. So everyone please be patient and don't kill each others by increasing the whole point of overall pool!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



any reference or article linking to this?


----------



## suhailsayed (Apr 20, 2016)

Hello,

Here are my details:

*189 EOI Updated Date:* 21-Jun-2017
*Job Occupation:* 261313 - Software Engineer
*189 Points:* 65

Thanks,

Suhail.


----------



## bharat.sandhu (Mar 2, 2014)

11 minutes ago*· #14

Subscribed to this thread.

261313 / 65 points / 26th May 2017



Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## mrgalfield (Oct 23, 2016)

ngenhit said:


> any reference or article linking to this?




Here you are. 
http://mobile.abc.net.au/news/2017-05-22/citizenship,-visa-grant-waiting-times-may-increase/8548012


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KMS11 (Jan 25, 2017)

When is the next round???


----------



## markymark5 (Mar 31, 2017)

KMS11 said:


> When is the next round???


Most likely September 6.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

markymark5 said:


> Most likely September 6.


In my opinion they will stick to the 2nd and 4th Wednesday for September 

Let's wait and watch

Cheers


----------



## umashanker (Jul 31, 2013)

I have 65 points . My acs mention after September 2009 is relevent work , when will i complete 8 years in September 1 or October 1?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

umashanker said:


> I have 65 points . My acs mention after September 2009 is relevent work , when will i complete 8 years in September 1 or October 1?


It will be either 30th September or 1st October 2017 most likely

Moreover, you don't have to do the calculations yourself
You just leave the TO DATE blank in the current job entry, and the system will automatically give you the extra points as and when you become eligible for the same

Just make sure that the dates you enter are 100% correct and you do not claim points for experience which are not relevant 

Cheers


----------



## scorpion24 (Mar 13, 2017)

umashanker said:


> I have 65 points . My acs mention after September 2009 is relevent work , when will i complete 8 years in September 1 or October 1?


.
You can claim from 1st Oct 2009 onwards. That means you will complete 8 years by 30th Sept 2017.


----------



## Kishorekadam (Jul 11, 2017)

Subscribing


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

newbienz said:


> In my opinion they will stick to the 2nd and 4th Wednesday for September
> 
> Let's wait and watch
> 
> Cheers


I am in the fortnightly invitation camp based on the fact that consistency is preferred and maybe just wishful thinking - was 3 week gap between 21st June 2017 and 12th July 2017 rounds but I can justify that by the fact that it was between program years.

More positive vibes (wishful thinking) - We have report of a 70 point invite with DOE 21st August 2017 - this would support a prediction that it got very close to 65 pointers or maybe did spill over into 65 pointers. one 3rd hand report of Mechanical Engineer invited on 65 points from December 2016 - that fits in with what we expected would be the first 65 point invites i.e. Mechanical Engineers November/December as they are the oldest 65 point EOIs on the system. There may be some floating second invites from ignored first invites form November and maybe just before - so this first dip into the 65 pointers clears the way for a much better and deeper dip for the next round - assuming it is in 2 weeks and not 3 weeks - 3 weeks would be depressing as it may mean that no 65 pointers get invited again.

Regards

tony


----------



## umashanker (Jul 31, 2013)

scorpion24 said:


> .
> You can claim from 1st Oct 2009 onwards. That means you will complete 8 years by 30th Sept 2017.


Actually I completed my education in 2006 Dec then i join my job from August 2007
Acs reduces 2 years and ACS VALID WORK AFTER SEPTEMBER 2009 

Should i fill EOI RELEVANT WORK EXP FROM 01/09/2009 after October means 
From 01/ 10/2009

Please i need suggestions from all who can explain. I am loosing points on age from October.


----------



## ngenhit (Jul 9, 2016)

Welshtone said:


> I am in the fortnightly invitation camp based on the fact that consistency is preferred and maybe just wishful thinking - was 3 week gap between 21st June 2017 and 12th July 2017 rounds but I can justify that by the fact that it was between program years.
> 
> More positive vibes (wishful thinking) - We have report of a 70 point invite with DOE 21st August 2017 - this would support a prediction that it got very close to 65 pointers or maybe did spill over into 65 pointers. one 3rd hand report of Mechanical Engineer invited on 65 points from December 2016 - that fits in with what we expected would be the first 65 point invites i.e. Mechanical Engineers November/December as they are the oldest 65 point EOIs on the system. There may be some floating second invites from ignored first invites form November and maybe just before - so this first dip into the 65 pointers clears the way for a much better and deeper dip for the next round - assuming it is in 2 weeks and not 3 weeks - 3 weeks would be depressing as it may mean that no 65 pointers get invited again.
> 
> ...



Next round would be on 2017-09-06 . Cannot be different by a week. 

DIBP has not done an invite miss by a week since 13-Apr-16.

Maximum deviation has been a 1 day. i.e, a consecutive 15 day gap and a 13 day gap last year - thus they corrected themselves.


----------



## ngenhit (Jul 9, 2016)

umashanker said:


> Actually I completed my education in 2006 Dec then i join my job from August 2007
> Acs reduces 2 years and ACS VALID WORK AFTER SEPTEMBER 2009
> 
> Should i fill EOI RELEVANT WORK EXP FROM 01/09/2009 after October means
> ...


After the month ACS has mentioned. It says 'after'. So, provide 1st October of 2009.

If you hurry and over claim points, they might reject your lodged visa and your 3000+ $ fees. 

I can understand why you are trying to hurry, but It is difficult now. When is your birthday?


Also, I wonder why your ACS statement says After September. I started my job in first week of *August* 20xx, and my ACS says experience after *August* 20xx+2 years is valid. Not September. If you do not mind, please copy paste the ACS statement sentence above your work experience.


It should say somethiing similar to
_The following employment *after August 20xx* is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261111 (ICT Business Analyst) of the ANZSCO Code._


----------



## umashanker (Jul 31, 2013)

ngenhit said:


> After the month ACS has mentioned. It says 'after'. So, provide 1st October of 2009.
> 
> If you hurry and over claim points, they might reject your lodged visa and your 3000+ $ fees.
> 
> I can understand why you are trying to hurry, but It is difficult now. When is your birthday?


8th oct


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

ngenhit said:


> Next round would be on 2017-09-06 . Cannot be different by a week.
> 
> DIBP has not done an invite miss by a week since 13-Apr-16.
> 
> Maximum deviation has been a 1 day. i.e, a consecutive 15 day gap and a 13 day gap last year - thus they corrected themselves.


It certainly can be different, it is when DIBP say it is. 3 week gaps have happened before as recently as 21st June to 12th July 2017. Last year they did 3 invites in September 2016 and March 2017 - the year before was all over the place.

As I said, I think 6th September also but I cannot say with any authority 

Regards

Tony


----------



## markymark5 (Mar 31, 2017)

umashanker said:


> 8th oct


If we follow the 14-day invite and you increased your points by Oct. 1, there might be a chance that you will get an invite on October 4.

What's your Job Code BTW?


----------



## ngenhit (Jul 9, 2016)

Welshtone said:


> It certainly can be different, it is when DIBP say it is. 3 week gaps have happened before as recently as 21st June to 12th July 2017. Last year they did 3 invites in September 2016 and March 2017 - the year before was all over the place.
> 
> As I said, I think 6th September also but I cannot say with any authority
> 
> ...


That was a entirely new cycle.

_Please do check the number of days gap between invites from last two cycles_ ( exclude the cycle starts, as that is heavily dependent on policy delays)


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

ngenhit said:


> After the month ACS has mentioned. It says 'after'. So, provide 1st October of 2009.
> 
> If you hurry and over claim points, they might reject your lodged visa and your 3000+ $ fees.
> 
> ...


I have seen a case where the CO accepted the month starting mentioned as "After" in ACS.

Can't share the link to that post as its an external link and forum rules don't allow me post it here.


----------



## ANAIN (Mar 20, 2017)

Subscribing

Congrats to all guys who got invite


----------



## ngenhit (Jul 9, 2016)

umashanker said:


> 8th oct


If your ACS statement says 'after September' , provide 1st of October onwards as experience claimed for points.


You will get the invite in the round on 4th of October 2017. Your age change happens after that, and your age change after the invite does not matter, as long as you do not mess up the visa lodge :fingerscrossed:


----------



## ngenhit (Jul 9, 2016)

sharma1981 said:


> I have seen a case where the CO accepted the month starting mentioned as "After" in ACS.
> 
> Can't share the link to that post as its an external link and forum rules don't allow me post it here.


If the points did not change irrespective of the month 'shift', I believe CO wouldn't care.

But if it does, then it is really upto CO, and you do not want to be in that situation when something like that is after you pay that visa amount.


----------



## bnetkunt (May 2, 2017)

261313
65 points
Eoi:17/May/2017

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sharma1981 said:


> I have seen a case where the CO accepted the month starting mentioned as "After" in ACS.
> 
> Can't share the link to that post as its an external link and forum rules don't allow me post it here.


If you go by posts by members, then on this forum itself, a member posted that he claimed points for the portion even which was disallowed by ACS for AQF, which was accepted by the CO and the PR was granted

I don't know how many members remember seeing that post

I don't think any member can take a risk based on these incidents which even if true, may just have slipped the scrutiny of the CO

I don't think there is any scope of claiming points earlier going strictly by the wordings of the ACS assessment letter 

Cheers


----------



## umashanker (Jul 31, 2013)

ngenhit said:


> After the month ACS has mentioned. It says 'after'. So, provide 1st October of 2009.
> 
> If you hurry and over claim points, they might reject your lodged visa and your 3000+ $ fees.
> 
> ...


I have copy pasted
The following employment after September 2009 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.


----------



## familiarh (Jul 11, 2017)

Sorry wrong post


----------



## Dgrover (Jul 7, 2017)

Profession 233512, 65ptrs got invited. Confirmed.


----------



## sriram9621 (Apr 22, 2017)

Subscribing
65 points
6th April 2017
263111


----------



## mahad_attari (Aug 1, 2017)

Dgrover said:


> Profession 233512, 65ptrs got invited.
> 
> Hy mate do you know him who got invited at 65 points cause i have heard these rumors as well
> 
> ...


----------



## Phil_Laurent (Jun 10, 2017)

Looks like 65 is the new 60. For 2613 70+ pointers have been cleared and still no invite for 65. This means almost an end of road for 65 for at least some time. 

This round has completely disappointed me. If 310 invites didn't go for 189 2613 this round then its bad for 2613. We can know once dipb announce the results.

But frankly i don't think there was 310 invites for 2613.


----------



## rocktopus (Mar 6, 2017)

Just thought I'd bring some optimistic comments for my fellow Software Programmers. 
Looking at 2613 Software/Application Programmers:

22/07 round - DOE 23/06/2017 (Official Result) - 31 days backlog for 70 pointers
09/08 round - DOE 02/08/2017 (Observed Result) - 7 days backlog for 70 pointers
23/08 round - DOE 22/08/2017 (Observed Result) - 1 day backlog for 70 pointers

You can clearly see how the 70 pointers backlog is very quickly reducing for this occupation. Unless I'm missing something, this confirms that the current (low) 1000 invite ceiling is big enough that 70 pointers are invited quicker than they submit EOI. In fact we got extremely close to having 65 pointers invited last night.

With this in mind I am extremely hopeful that 65 pointers will start being cleared next round for ANZCO 2613. :fingerscrossed:

This is good news for those who have applied end of first quarter 2017 (circa-April) as they will probably get invited quickly now. :tea:

I think it's pretty alarming for anyone submitting EOI with 65 points right now however (or anytime around/after May/June), there is now a 5 months backlog of 65 pointers and god knows how massive this can be...

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## bnetkunt (May 2, 2017)

rocktopus said:


> Just thought I'd bring some optimistic comments for my fellow Software Programmers.
> Looking at 2613 Software/Application Programmers:
> 
> 22/07 round - DOE 23/06/2017 (Official Result) - 31 days backlog for 70 pointers
> ...


I submitted of 17th May 2017 for Software Engineering .I am hoping tat I will get the invite in October first round.
Just a hope 

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## indy14 (Jul 13, 2017)

Immi Tracker is showing a 65 pointer who got invite for 2613 programmer in the 23-Aug round with a cut-off date of 9-Feb-2017.

How did this come in?

last time the cut-off for 65 pointers(2613 programmer) on DIBP was 8-March-2017.

Anybody to comment on this please.


----------



## Phil_Laurent (Jun 10, 2017)

rocktopus said:


> Just thought I'd bring some optimistic comments for my fellow Software Programmers.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I seriously doubt certain observations you have made. 
In my opinion Last invitation round cleared all the 70+ . There is no backlog. The one day you are talking about that is the 23 rd cannot be counted as the invite happen on 23rd 12AM.

Also 70+ pointers for 20 days won't be 310. This is just assumption with previous rounds data.
So this gives the worrying factor that 65 pointers are not being invited. I am not sure if all the other 65 pointers before 9th march has to be cleared before 2613 gets invite, then it's hard time for us.


----------



## Phil_Laurent (Jun 10, 2017)

indy14 said:


> Immi Tracker is showing a 65 pointer who got invite for 2613 programmer in the 23-Aug round with a cut-off date of 9-Feb-2017.
> 
> How did this come in?
> 
> ...


 cut off was 8 th march buddy. 
That maybe a wrong data.


----------



## rocktopus (Mar 6, 2017)

Phil_Laurent said:


> I seriously doubt certain observations you have made.
> In my opinion Last invitation round cleared all the 70+ . There is no backlog. The one day you are talking about that is the 23 rd cannot be counted as the invite happen on 23rd 12AM.


Yeah I might have missed one day there or there in my calculations, but I don't think these errors are nowhere near significant enough to affect the correctness of my prediction?




Phil_Laurent said:


> Also 70+ pointers for 20 days won't be 310. This is just assumption with previous rounds data.
> So this gives the worrying factor that 65 pointers are not being invited. I am not sure if all the other 65 pointers before 9th march has to be cleared before 2613 gets invite, then it's hard time for us.


I'm not sure I understand this part of your message?
You sound like you disagree with me but you're basically confirming my point: next round 65 pointers should start being invited.


----------



## Phil_Laurent (Jun 10, 2017)

rocktopus said:


> Phil_Laurent said:
> 
> 
> > I seriously doubt certain observations you have made.
> ...


 1 day is not about a single day missed. It's about the opportunity to call 65 pointers in the last invite. It didn't happen.

It can be because 70 is kept as cut off. If it continues, no hope for 65 pointers.

Once we know the number of invites last round for 2613 , we can be quite sure this. 

I am worried because of the below points for 2613.

1. 310 invites would not have filled with 70+. But still no 65 invite.
2. Even if only 20 days of 70+ pointers were there ,no 65 pointer was called.
3. All of 70 pointers cleared . Still no 65 invite. If this is to continue then 70+ for 14 days only will be called in the next round.

These are all assumptions as no data is available.


----------



## oscarnguyen1406 (Jul 11, 2017)

Hi guys I have some questions regarding my 1 year experience. 
I worked for 2 accounting companies: I worked for company A as an accountant for 7 months then I quit and worked for company B for 3 month as an assistant accountant then I got back to work for company A for 6 months. I am afraid the job description for the role taken in company B is not macthing with accountant role ( I did some ad hoc duties mainly bookkeeping), but the time I worked for company A (7mth+6mth=13mth>12month) is eligible for claiming 1 year experience in accounting even i have a gap of 3 months working for B? Does it work like that in this case? And should I include 3 months working for B in my EOI?


----------



## Samizdat (Aug 11, 2017)

As Sep 15 is fast approaching, I am very concerned that the visa simplification will implement soon. Does anyone here can roughly estimate how long it will take for the simplification to implement?


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

Phil_Laurent said:


> Looks like 65 is the new 60. For 2613 70+ pointers have been cleared and still no invite for 65. This means almost an end of road for 65 for at least some time.
> 
> This round has completely disappointed me. If 310 invites didn't go for 189 2613 this round then its bad for 2613. We can know once dipb announce the results.
> 
> But frankly i don't think there was 310 invites for 2613.


Hi Phil

We have seen a 65 point 2613 invited and 489 65 + 10 invited and I know of a 55 + 10 489 who did not get invited.

This means that all 310 have been invited across 70 and above, a few to 65 and the remainder to 489

Regards

Tony


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Samizdat said:


> As Sep 15 is fast approaching, I am very concerned that the visa simplification will implement soon. Does anyone here can roughly estimate how long it will take for the simplification to implement?


It's still at the consultative stage

It should take several months to become operative 

Cheers


----------



## osamapervez (Jul 5, 2017)

Any updates of 2334 electronic engineering. Did 65 pointers get invited 
My DOE is 8/8/17


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rosh.shan (Aug 23, 2017)

Hi,
I have filed my eoi for 65 points for 261313. Work experience is claimed for 10 points based on ACS results. I got a promotion and there is a change in designation .
1. so do I need to update the same in EOI ? Incase I need to update, will there be a change in DOE as there is no change in points or I can only update after getting my ACS done again ?
2. Once I get invite , while filing for visa, will I have to get ACS done again as my old ACS will have my previous job designation? 
Note- my experience considered as per ACS is 5 years 2 months. There will be no change in my work experience points for next 2 years 10 months due to designation change. I read somewhere that a letter might be needed from company that there is no change in roles and responsibilities and it is a normal routine promotion. But it is not possible for me to get this letter. Please confirm?


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

rosh.shan said:


> Hi,
> I have filed my eoi for 65 points for 261313. Work experience is claimed for 10 points based on ACS results. I got a promotion and there is a change in designation .
> 1. so do I need to update the same in EOI ? Incase I need to update, will there be a change in DOE as there is no change in points or I can only update after getting my ACS done again ?
> 2. Once I get invite , while filing for visa, will I have to get ACS done again as my old ACS will have my previous job designation?
> Note- my experience considered as per ACS is 5 years 2 months. There will be no change in my work experience points for next 2 years 10 months due to designation change. I read somewhere that a letter might be needed from company that there is no change in roles and responsibilities and it is a normal routine promotion. But it is not possible for me to get this letter. Please confirm?


a) Use the details in ACS for EOI. Leave current employment "To-Date" as blank.

While filing VISA you can use your latest designation. No need for re-assessment. Attach the promotion letter. Fill Form80/1221 where you can highlight your designation change after ACS. Also, you can add an affidavit/company promotion letter.


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

osamapervez said:


> Any updates of 2334 electronic engineering. Did 65 pointers get invited
> My DOE is 8/8/17
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They were unlikely to get - they would need the 2613 backlog to get to their 12th April backlog or the 2613 to reach their 310 before the 1000 was reached.

The 1000 was reached before the 310 was reached so the last 65 point invite was for 2613 - this should show up when the results come out - the 65 point DOE for the main 189 invitations will be the same 65 DOE for the 2613s -

Regards

Tony


----------



## rosh.shan (Aug 23, 2017)

Thank you


----------



## jagga jatt (Aug 1, 2017)

Hi , As we all know that till 195 ppl got invite in 263111 Computer/Network Engg which means:-

Backlog from march 2017 to july 2017 got cleared for 70 above pointers 195/5=39 pointers added per month.

If DIBP give 130 invites for all the year they are going to run the programme till April 2018 ie:- 130*10= 1300

So every month again 40 new 70 pointers add from August 2017 to April 2018:- 40*9=360

So for 70 and above pointer total seats needed from backlog to till April 2018:- 195+360=530

Now 1320-530= 790

Now if 39 pointers add every month from March 2017 to July 2017 we assume around 35 pointer s may be added as average.

If 70 pointers are 35 per month we take 65 pointer as three times than 70 pointers which i believe a lot , but still we assume so 35*3= 105, I assume 105 65 pointers added every month, which is three times the 70 pointers.

From Feb 2017 to july 2017 it is going to be 105*6=630

so 195+360+630=1185 places will be exhasuted after clearing 70 and 65 pointers backlog of 6 months and it also includes the future 70 pointers applicant till April 2018

Finally if DIBP is in the mood to exhaust all the 1320 places this year only, so we left with 

1320-1185=135 places for the new applicants, so I believe only applicants who applied EOI from 

July 2017 to August 2017 have chances because they have left with around 135 to 150 places 

after all the places being filled.

Gentleman, you all are free to comment on the post, but it is a request that first please read the post and understand the logic behind it and than if still there is some error in the logic please advice me.

Thanks.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

rosh.shan said:


> Hi,
> I have filed my eoi for 65 points for 261313. Work experience is claimed for 10 points based on ACS results. I got a promotion and there is a change in designation .
> 1. so do I need to update the same in EOI ? Incase I need to update, will there be a change in DOE as there is no change in points or I can only update after getting my ACS done again ?
> 2. Once I get invite , while filing for visa, will I have to get ACS done again as my old ACS will have my previous job designation?
> Note- my experience considered as per ACS is 5 years 2 months. There will be no change in my work experience points for next 2 years 10 months due to designation change. I read somewhere that a letter might be needed from company that there is no change in roles and responsibilities and it is a normal routine promotion. But it is not possible for me to get this letter. Please confirm?


1. Change the EOI TO DATE for current job to the one day before date when you got your promotion 

Then make a 2nd entry from the date you got the promotion with the new designation and again leave the TO date blank but mark this as non relevant 

This is the correct proceedure in my opinion 

As there is no change of points, your Date of effect will remain the same
Also you will not need any letter from the company or get yourself reassessed 

Cheers


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

jagga jatt said:


> Hi , As we all know that till 195 ppl got invite in 263111 Computer/Network Engg which means:-
> 
> Backlog from march 2017 to july 2017 got cleared for 70 above pointers 195/5=39 pointers added per month.
> 
> ...


Hi

This assumes that no invites go to 489 pool - if the 1000 is ever hit before the 65 are invited, remaining from 65 will go to the 489 pool - also as time goes on, the numbers at 65 and above will increase as people pass higher PTE - so maybe 60s don't get invited at all for this occupation for this year

Regards

Tony


----------



## chandranin4u (May 14, 2017)

Hello guys, I am in the process of getting assessment for my wife. I am currently on 65points 2613, with this current trend i think its better to have 70 points.
My wife is an engineering diploma holder , currently working as a tutor . Is it mandatory to have bachelors degree , work experience for claiming spouses points??? what are the general criteria to claim partners points. I am bit confused with it. She has ielts 6 + in every module..
Any suggestions please


----------



## ppl1121 (Aug 13, 2017)

Hi Tony,
Do you know approximately how many non-pro EOI with 70 or above and 2613 EOI with 70 or above got invited in 23th Aug? Thanks.


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

chandranin4u said:


> Hello guys, I am in the process of getting assessment for my wife. I am currently on 65points 2613, with this current trend i think its better to have 70 points.
> My wife is an engineering diploma holder , currently working as a tutor . Is it mandatory to have bachelors degree , work experience for claiming spouses points??? what are the general criteria to claim partners points. I am bit confused with it. She has ielts 6 + in every module..
> Any suggestions please



Proof that when you were invited to apply for this visa, your partner:

was under 50 years old

had competent English.

had a suitable skills assessment from the relevant assessing authority for their nominated skilled occupation. Your partner’s nominated skilled occupation must be on the same skilled occupations list as your nominated skilled occupation.

Go through this page if you are still confused:

https://www.border.gov.au/visas/supporting/Pages/skilled/partner-skills-documents.aspx


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chandranin4u (May 14, 2017)

thanks a lot mate
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk[/QUOTE]


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

ppl1121 said:


> Hi Tony,
> Do you know approximately how many non-pro EOI with 70 or above and 2613 EOI with 70 or above got invited in 23th Aug? Thanks.


No

they are related - all we can do is assume - I think the non-pros with 70 or more is increasing every fortnight as more and more pass their PTE. So each round it never goes as far as I predict or want.

Regards

tony


----------



## sudeshRego (Feb 21, 2017)

Hello Experts,

I received a 489 invitation yesterday. 

I have already done my medicals and had selected 189 when generating the HAPID.

Will the same work for 489 or do i need to get another one ?

ANZEC CODE : 261312
AGE : 30 
EDU : 15
PTE : 20
SPONSOR : 10

TOTAL : 75 .
EOI : 7/16/17


----------



## Ozzy_Aspirant (May 30, 2017)

*RPL or Skill Assessment*

Hi

My partner and I have been waiting for the invite for some time now. We have 65 points and the occupation code is 261313. I am the dependent. We have decided to go for my skill assessment and get additional 5 points(the only way to increase points as my partner already have 20 pts for superior english).

I have over 4 years of IT experience. I have 4 year bachelor degree in Electronics and Computer Engineering. I have typed it correctly "Electronics and *COMPUTER* Engineering". 

Could anyone please tell me whether I have to go for RPL or a normal skill assessment would fetch us the required partner points.

Thanks in advance.

ANZSCO : 261313
Points : 65
DOE : 5th May 2017


----------



## ngenhit (Jul 9, 2016)

Ozzy_Aspirant said:


> Hi
> 
> My partner and I have been waiting for the invite for some time now. We have 65 points and the occupation code is 261313. I am the dependent. We have decided to go for my skill assessment and get additional 5 points(the only way to increase points as my partner already have 20 pts for superior english).
> 
> ...



RPL requires a 6 year experience, so you cannot do it. Your degree sounds like a minor ICt at the least. You should try ACS through normal process.

If ACS deducts 4 years, if you have a month more, then you are safe. 

ACS will look into the subjects you studied in the course and will decide whether it is major/minor/ nothing with ICT content. and will cut years accordingly to meet the skill level you are applying for. Major: 2 years, Minor: 4 years and RPL(None): 6 years. It really is their discretion.


----------



## jagga jatt (Aug 1, 2017)

Hi, Do I have any chance of getting invite in this year migration programme in 263111 category computers/Network engg with 65 points EOI lodged on 18th of August 2017?????


----------



## Dgrover (Jul 7, 2017)

jagga jatt said:


> Hi , As we all know that till 195 ppl got invite in 263111 Computer/Network Engg which means:-
> 
> Backlog from march 2017 to july 2017 got cleared for 70 above pointers 195/5=39 pointers added per month.
> 
> ...


I also made a similar analysis 3 weeks back but DIBP is bent upon proving everyone wrong. 

See for yourself below. Things doesn't add up here. There is something amiss somewhere. For 70/70+ pointers:

12/07: 60 days movement: 65 invited
26/07: 84 days movement: 65 invited
09/08: 37 days movement: 65 invited
23/08: 15 days movement: 65 invited (?)

Just sit tight and watch.


----------



## scorpion24 (Mar 13, 2017)

Ozzy_Aspirant said:


> Hi
> 
> My partner and I have been waiting for the invite for some time now. We have 65 points and the occupation code is 261313. I am the dependent. We have decided to go for my skill assessment and get additional 5 points(the only way to increase points as my partner already have 20 pts for superior english).
> 
> ...


If your course content has atleast 25% ICT content, You will be assessed as ICT Major. And ACS deducts either 2 or 4 years depending on whether your qualification is closely related to your nominated occupation. Most of the people with Electronics background has been assessed positively with 4 years deduction. I believe you can also try with skill assessment. No need for RPL.


----------



## ppl1121 (Aug 13, 2017)

Hi Tony,
Do you know roughly how many 489 2613 EOIs got invited in this round?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ppl1121 said:


> Hi Tony,
> Do you know roughly how many 489 2613 EOIs got invited in this round?


There is some confusion in the unofficial records of this rounds

Better to wait for the official records to be published

Cheers


----------



## ppl1121 (Aug 13, 2017)

iscah.com says a 65 point 2613 EOI whose DOE is 14/03/2017" got invited in this round


----------



## rocktopus (Mar 6, 2017)

ppl1121 said:


> iscah.com says a 65 point 2613 EOI whose DOE is 14/03/2017" got invited in this round


If this is true then it is absolutely great news as the 65 pointers backlog will now start slowly but surely clearing too! :tea:

As far as I know, Iscah seems pretty decent when it comes to checking sources.

Happy days!


----------



## bnetkunt (May 2, 2017)

rocktopus said:


> If this is true then it is absolutely great news as the 65 pointers backlog will now start slowly but surely clearing too! :tea:
> 
> As far as I know, Iscah seems pretty decent when it comes to checking sources.
> 
> Happy days!


Finally Some hope for 65 pointers

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## hghai7878 (Aug 31, 2016)

Good Morning Everyone,

I may get eligible for 65 points in September end for 261313.Is there any chance to get ITA in current fiscal year? After observing the trend, look like 70 points becomes a norm. Please advise.

Cheers!!!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

hghai7878 said:


> Good Morning Everyone,
> 
> I may get eligible for 65 points in September end for 261313.Is there any chance to get ITA in current fiscal year? After observing the trend, look like 70 points becomes a norm. Please advise.
> 
> Cheers!!!


Your date of effect will reset to September 2017 when the points increase

So it's going to be quite a long wait for you looking at things now with just 65 points

Cheers


----------



## Phil_Laurent (Jun 10, 2017)

rocktopus said:


> ppl1121 said:
> 
> 
> > iscah.com says a 65 point 2613 EOI whose DOE is 14/03/2017" got invited in this round
> ...


Sorry to say the below.

ISCAH is false in this case. See the confirmation on the august eoi discussion. 
One guy has confirmed who has eoi on 11 March 2613 didn't got the invite.
So confirmed that iscah is wrong.


----------



## Tibin Joseph (Sep 8, 2016)

Subscribing....


----------



## Asheesh24 (Aug 2, 2017)

Subscribing..
ANSCO-233111 ( Chemical Engineer)
Points- 60 :|
Date of Effect-24/07/2017
Any Hopes? :/


----------



## Kamalbhai (Apr 10, 2017)

Dears, my DOE is 06 August 2017 with 65 points for 261313. If from next round 65 pointer will start getting invites for 261313, when i can expect me to get one.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Kamalbhai said:


> Dears, my DOE is 06 August 2017 with 65 points for 261313. If from next round 65 pointer will start getting invites for 261313, when i can expect me to get one.


Everyone including me were expecting atleast a few 65 pointers to be invited in this round under 2613

But they were not
So all calculations and predictions have gone for a toss

Let the quota for September rounds be published and then take a call

Cheers


----------



## freedom4 (Aug 23, 2017)

Hi,
I am an electrical engineer applied EOI on 12th Aug 2017 with 60 points. When can I expect the invitation.


----------



## Kamalbhai (Apr 10, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Everyone including me were expecting atleast a few 65 pointers to be invited in this round under 2613
> 
> But they were not
> So all calculations and predictions have gone for a toss
> ...


Thanks for quick turnaround. BTW in how many days DIBP generally update their website for next round quota and for last round results.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Kamalbhai said:


> Thanks for quick turnaround. BTW in how many days DIBP generally update their website for next round quota and for last round results.


8-10 days

Cheers


----------



## Kamalbhai (Apr 10, 2017)

newbienz said:


> 8-10 days
> 
> Cheers


Thanks


----------



## amitsutar (Feb 25, 2017)

@umashanker

Actually as per SkillSelect system the 8 years would be completed on 1st Oct 2017 and not on 30th Sep 2017.

Please check and then submit EOI.


----------



## Nick100 (Mar 31, 2017)

That is false information. My EOI is March 9th, 65 points. No invitation yet.


----------



## hridesh1987 (Aug 22, 2017)

Hi brothers,

I have one query:

I have a total of more than 7 years experience with 3 months experience in a small company and since it was only 3 months, i do not have any third party evidence like Form 16, ITR, Insurance card etc for this employment. Although i have submitted salary slips, experience letter, relieving letter, offer letter, reference letter, bank statement etc to EA for assessment and waiting for the feedback.

Is there any way EA can consider this employment as relevant? Occupation is Telecom Engineer


----------



## Tibin Joseph (Sep 8, 2016)

hridesh1987 said:


> Hi brothers,
> 
> I have one query:
> 
> ...



Can't predict.

But based on my personal experience with EA, all my employment periods were considered relevant. For one employer (duration almost 10 months) I had only experience certificate, reference letter, RNR letter and salary certificate. Bank statements, salary slips, ITR etc. were not available. EA asked for additional information, third party evidence like what you have stated and I explained the reasons to EA & all experience were considered as relevant. My occupation is Civil Engineer 233211.


----------



## Phil_Laurent (Jun 10, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Let the quota for September rounds be published and then take a call
> 
> Cheers


 I think the quota will remain at 1000 per round. Hope my thoughts are wrong


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

newbienz said:


> 8-10 days
> 
> Cheers


Hi Newb

I thought we were all satisfied that there was at least a couple of 65 point invites for Mechanical Engineers and a suspect February 65 point for 2613 ? 

This would mean all non-pros EOIs have been exhausted for 70 points and above - do you know of any 70 point Non-Pro who did not get invited as this would prove that no-one got invited at 65 ? 

Regards

Tony


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Welshtone said:


> Hi Newb
> 
> I thought we were all satisfied that there was at least a couple of 65 point invites for Mechanical Engineers and a suspect February 65 point for 2613 ?
> 
> ...


I have no information.

I have stopped spending time on predicting when one would be invited as you do a much better job then me

Cheers


----------



## mmtee (Jul 25, 2017)

60 pointer non pro-rata looks hopeless after the first 4 rounds 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

You're right mate. I am even waiting since July for Registered Nurse on 60 points but every time when invitations round comes up, 70&65ers takes all the places. Even though some of non pro rata people are making 70 points. 
I was advised from one of the migration agent that we can't expect any invitations unless all the ceilings of pro-rata gets finished, which can be around April 2018. However, scenario can be different if the invitations caps get increased from 1000 to 2000 for some coming rounds.
Cheers!!



mmtee said:


> 60 pointer non pro-rata looks hopeless after the first 4 rounds
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sriram9621 (Apr 22, 2017)

Hi Experts, my EOI details are:
DOE : 6th April 2017
Job code : 263111
Points : 65
Please advise when can I expect invitation..


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

newbienz said:


> I have no information.
> 
> I have stopped spending time on predicting when one would be invited as you do a much better job then me
> 
> Cheers


I know what you mean - too many variables and unknowns - that is why I try and concentrate on the mechanics of the system rather than the actual predictions

Tony


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

ppl1121 said:


> iscah.com says a 65 point 2613 EOI whose DOE is 14/03/2017" got invited in this round




There are have been previous errors, they use tracker and forum to estimate, so its overlapping. I see no confirmed result. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Danish06 (Apr 11, 2017)

One of my friend got invited for analyst programmer, he submitted his EOI for ICT SA in feb 17 then updated to analyst programmer in the month of feb with 65 points so he got invited in last round of august. I have his invitation email. While he has already got PR because he lodged his fresh EOI for analyst prog as well in the same month.


----------



## Danish06 (Apr 11, 2017)

Anyone have any idea about 190 visa so far anyone got invited? Or how can one can make guess about that..?? Please share your thoughts thanks


----------



## Ranmeet (Mar 1, 2017)

Danish06 said:


> One of my friend got invited for analyst programmer, he submitted his EOI for ICT SA in feb 17 then updated to analyst programmer in the month of feb with 65 points so he got invited in last round of august. I have his invitation email. While he has already got PR because he lodged his fresh EOI for analyst prog as well in the same month.



So they have started sending invitations to 65 pointers?


----------



## wjd322wo (Aug 4, 2017)

Danish06 said:


> One of my friend got invited for analyst programmer, he submitted his EOI for ICT SA in feb 17 then updated to analyst programmer in the month of feb with 65 points so he got invited in last round of august. I have his invitation email. While he has already got PR because he lodged his fresh EOI for analyst prog as well in the same month.



Hi can you confirm his DOE??


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Ranmeet said:


> So they have started sending invitations to 65 pointers?


Lets wait for some solid confirmation:

I.e.: 

Points
DOE
Invite date

Then we can consider this confirmed.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Danish06 said:


> One of my friend got invited for analyst programmer, he submitted his EOI for ICT SA in feb 17 then updated to analyst programmer in the month of feb with 65 points so he got invited in last round of august. I have his invitation email. While he has already got PR because he lodged his fresh EOI for analyst prog as well in the same month.


Can you please share DOE (i.e. 20/02/17?)


----------



## Ranmeet (Mar 1, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> Lets wait for some solid confirmation:
> 
> I.e.:
> 
> ...


you are right.


----------



## akhandel (Oct 14, 2016)

*Next invitation Rounds*

Looking at invitation rounds trend of previous year and considering the calender dates of this :

1. Are we sure that next invitation round will be on 6th Sept and NOT on 13th Sept ?

2. As March'17 and Sept'16 had three rounds and this year Nov'17 is also similar... Can we expect 3 rounds in Nov'17 ?


----------



## indy14 (Jul 13, 2017)

Danish06 said:


> One of my friend got invited for analyst programmer, he submitted his EOI for ICT SA in feb 17 then updated to analyst programmer in the month of feb with 65 points so he got invited in last round of august. I have his invitation email. While he has already got PR because he lodged his fresh EOI for analyst prog as well in the same month.


If this is the case, then how STUPID is that. Not removing the previous EOI, especially after getting an invite on the new EOI and furthermore, not even after PR approval.

Utter nonsense.

Was he just having fun with a hanging EOI unnecessarily. This waste of an invite would have gone to somebody deserving.


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

indy14 said:


> If this is the case, then how STUPID is that. Not removing the previous EOI, especially after getting an invite on the new EOI and furthermore, not even after PR approval.
> 
> Utter nonsense.
> 
> Was he just having fun with a hanging EOI unnecessarily. This waste of an invite would have gone to somebody deserving.


Not just 1, 2 waisted invites. As the EOI again gets into the pool after 60 days.

A big loophole in the DIBP system! They even don't dare to re-include these unused invites in the next rounds.


----------



## indy14 (Jul 13, 2017)

BulletAK said:


> Not just 1, 2 waisted invites. As the EOI again gets into the pool after 60 days.
> 
> A big loophole in the DIBP system! They even don't dare to re-include these unused invites in the next rounds.


Everyone should be sensible enough to withdraw the unwanted EOI, if they get the invite on their other EOI.

Not able to understand the mentality of the person here who leaves the unwanted EOI in the system. It definitely accounts to the waiting period for others.

Humble request to everyone, please do withdraw your unwanted EOI's after getting an invite.


----------



## Danish06 (Apr 11, 2017)

Ranmeet said:


> andreyx108b said:
> 
> 
> > Lets wait for some solid confirmation:
> ...


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Danish06 said:


> Ranmeet said:
> 
> 
> > andreyx108b said:
> ...


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

indy14 said:


> Everyone should be sensible enough to withdraw the unwanted EOI, if they get the invite on their other EOI.
> 
> Not able to understand the mentality of the person here who leaves the unwanted EOI in the system. It definitely accounts to the waiting period for others.
> 
> Humble request to everyone, please do withdraw your unwanted EOI's after getting an invite.


Very true bro. People should think over that others are too desperately waiting since so long.

But the main loophole is in the DIBP system. This thing can easily be tackled. I just wonder why DIBP is silent on this issue. 

If today, I make a group of just 10 friends and ask all of them to submit many fake EOIs then their can be 100s in just mints. The whole invitation trend will just be a mess. No idea what majors do DIBP have for this loophole!


----------



## indy14 (Jul 13, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> Danish06 said:
> 
> 
> > Ranmeet said:
> ...


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

indy14 said:


> andreyx108b said:
> 
> 
> > Danish06 said:
> ...


----------



## Danish06 (Apr 11, 2017)

I just confirmed that 
Total points were 65
Invitation date 23/08/17
EOI date was in December not in feb.
This is what i know and i dont push anyone to believe in that or not, i shared whatever knowledge i got directly from some reliable source.
I recieved more or less similar info from Iscah migration about it. Pasting below as recieved.

"we have heard of only 1 invite at 65 points from February 2017 - before the official backlog starts - but we think it was an old ICT BA EOI that was changed to 2613 and that explains the earlier date - but the good news the 65 pointers have started to be invited and we expect a lot more for 6th September 2017"


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Danish06 said:


> I just confirmed that
> Total points were 65
> Invitation date 23/08/17
> EOI date was in December not in feb.
> ...


If the EOI DOE was in December, the invite would have came a looooong time ago, they reached FEB 17 in March 17 with 65 points. (rough dates, you can check exact dates too).


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

BulletAK said:


> Very true bro. People should think over that others are too desperately waiting since so long.
> 
> But the main loophole is in the DIBP system. This thing can easily be tackled. I just wonder why DIBP is silent on this issue.
> 
> If today, I make a group of just 10 friends and ask all of them to submit many fake EOIs then their can be 100s in just mints. The whole invitation trend will just be a mess. No idea what majors do DIBP have for this loophole!




Really agree with you bro.
Claiming extra points which they are not supposed to claim should strictly prohibited and suspension for some months for applicants to lodge new EOI has to be implemented. They will get very good lessons after that. There are thousands migration agents available to get help so they have to think once again before spoiling others invitation.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> Danish06 said:
> 
> 
> > Ranmeet said:
> ...


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Welshtone said:


> andreyx108b said:
> 
> 
> > Danish06 said:
> ...


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> Welshtone said:
> 
> 
> > andreyx108b said:
> ...


----------



## akhandel (Oct 14, 2016)

*Invitation Rounds*

Looking at invitation rounds trend of previous year and considering the calender dates of this :

1. Are we sure that next invitation round will be on 6th Sept and NOT on 13th Sept ?

2. As March'17 and Sept'16 had three rounds and this year Nov'17 is also similar... Can we expect 3 rounds in Nov'17 ?


----------



## indy14 (Jul 13, 2017)

Welshtone said:


> andreyx108b said:
> 
> 
> > Welshtone said:
> ...


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

Ramramram222 said:


> Really agree with you bro.
> Claiming extra points which they are not supposed to claim should strictly prohibited and suspension for some months for applicants to lodge new EOI has to be implemented. They will get very good lessons after that. There are thousands migration agents available to get help so they have to think once again before spoiling others invitation.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I got an Email the other day from a guy asking me to provide a realistic estimate of when he would receive an invitation, and which EOI would it be - he had 6 X 70 point EOIs from April 2017:

189 Accountant
189 Management Accountant
189 External Auditor
190 Acountant
190 Management Accountant
190 External Auditor


I was a bit surprised that he had not got another two in for Tax Accountant but I was afraid to mention that.

I told him he is likely to get invited for Both 189 Management Accountant and 189 General Accountant at the same time, hopefully before it closes off after 1st round in April 2018, and he would be wasting an invite for someone else by having both EOIs - OK fair enough putting one in for each occupation for the 190s as a State may have a preference for one over the other, but for 189, they were two invites for the same thing.

Regards

Tony


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

indy14 said:


> Welshtone said:
> 
> 
> > andreyx108b said:
> ...


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

Welshtone said:


> I got an Email the other day from a guy asking me to provide a realistic estimate of when he would receive an invitation, and which EOI would it be - he had 6 X 70 point EOIs from April 2017:
> 
> 189 Accountant
> 189 Management Accountant
> ...


No words seriously! One single person is securing 6 places at a movement. NO WORDS!


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

Honestly saying, US EDV program's website is far better than this Australia's Skillselect. Multiple application gets automatically rejected. Rules for Skill select really needs to be updated. 





Welshtone said:


> I got an Email the other day from a guy asking me to provide a realistic estimate of when he would receive an invitation, and which EOI would it be - he had 6 X 70 point EOIs from April 2017:
> 
> 
> 
> ...







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

Ramramram222 said:


> Honestly saying, US EDV program's website is far better than this Australia's Skillselect. Multiple application gets automatically rejected. Rules for Skill select really needs to be updated.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This should be highlighted to DIBP and I am sure they must be aware of this. This system is pathetic. If this continued, from no where we could expect cutoff points to be dropped sooner.


----------



## indy14 (Jul 13, 2017)

Welshtone said:


> indy14 said:
> 
> 
> > Welshtone said:
> ...


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

indy14 said:


> Welshtone said:
> 
> 
> > andreyx108b said:
> ...


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

indy14 said:


> Welshtone said:
> 
> 
> > indy14 said:
> ...


----------



## Phil_Laurent (Jun 10, 2017)

Danish06 said:


> Ranmeet said:
> 
> 
> > andreyx108b said:
> ...


----------



## Poiii (Aug 20, 2017)

Welshtone said:


> newbienz said:
> 
> 
> > 8-10 days
> ...



Tony

Is there really a backlog among non-pro rata 70 pointers? Can you give us an estimate when would 65 pointers get invited like in my case, my DOE is 03 July? Please I need your expert analysis and prediction.


----------



## Phil_Laurent (Jun 10, 2017)

Iscah also have corrected the 65 pointer update in their result. They have made 70 as cutoff for 2613.


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

Phil_Laurent said:


> Iscah also have corrected the 65 pointer update in their result. They have made 70 as cutoff for 2613.


It is at least very near the end of the 70s, i have not heard of any 489 invites to 2613 so further evidence that 65 pointers were invited unless 310 were used up in the 70s and above ( surely nowhere near). 489 could be invited with 65 pointers also if the 1000 closed off during the 65 point mechanical invites or during the 65 point 2613 invites and before all 310 were invited 

Generally, the DOE is much further on than we all predict from those claiming invites on the forum and immitracker - those that have not got an invite just after a confirmed invite is the only way to know we are close to the official results.

I thought the couple of 65 point invite for Mechanical Engineers sounded like they were well sourced ?

Regards


Tony


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

Poiii said:


> Tony
> 
> Is there really a backlog among non-pro rata 70 pointers? Can you give us an estimate when would 65 pointers get invited like in my case, my DOE is 03 July? Please I need your expert analysis and prediction.


Hi

god news and bad news:

The good news is that I think all Non Pros have been invited down to all the 70 pointers in the system as at 23rd August 2017.

The bad news is that the 65 non pros may start getting invited 6 months after the Pro Rata 65 point invites.

Nearly finished my analysis of them - will post it later tonight

Regards


Tony


----------



## Kamalbhai (Apr 10, 2017)

Dear Experts,
One of my colleague is in big trouble. He got positive skill assessment earlier this year for ANZSCO 263213 8 years plus experience. At that point of time this ANZSCO code was eligible for 190 in few states. Yesterday he got his PTE result with scores (LRSW 90,74,85,86) but now this ANZSCO code is only available in Tasmania for 190. Moreover Tasmania only nominates overseas applicant with formal job offer.

Now what are the possible options he have. I suggest him to go for new ACS with ANZSCO 261314 but this new ANZSCO code is valid for 190 only in Tasmania and Victoria. Tasmania has same job offer problem. And after seeing current trend for Victoria does he have any hope with 65+5(SS) points for ANZSCO 261314. 

Please shed some light on his problem. Also share some other options he might opt for Australian PR. His profession is SOFTWARE TESTER.


----------



## rabs138 (Apr 21, 2015)

Welshtone said:


> Hi
> 
> god news and bad news:
> 
> ...


You said God news. Hahaja

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## ngenhit (Jul 9, 2016)

indy14 said:


> Welshtone said:
> 
> 
> > indy14 said:
> ...


----------



## mansoor.sarfraz (Aug 26, 2017)

Hi guys,

I just subscribed, my details are as following

skilled category: 261313
Date of effect: 12/04/2017
points: 65

Fingers crossed for september invitations


----------



## Trilochan (Aug 27, 2017)

Hi all, I'd really appreciate if anyone could give me the approximation as of when I might get invited.
DOE 13th january 2017
189 190 both for 2211 and 2212 both
Age, education,PTE 70 points
Cheers


----------



## PezzaS (Aug 27, 2017)

Hi guys

I have submitted EOIs under 2 different field as I have completed Professional year (and specialization in 2 fields).

ANZSCO code - 261313
DOE- 20/04/2017
Points - 65

ANZSCO code - 262112
DOE- 25/08/2017
Points- 65

Is it wrong to submit 2 EOIs?
Does anyone know about cut off for 262112?

Regrads
PezzaS


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

PezzaS said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I have submitted EOIs under 2 different field as I have completed Professional year (and specialization in 2 fields).
> 
> ...


Do you have the ACS assessment as positive for both the Anzsco codes ?

If so then It is allowed to submit the EOIs in both the Anzsco codes

Till the last round no 65 pointers have been invited in either codes
Everyone is hoping that some will be invited in the forthcoming round atleast in 2613

Cheers


----------



## PezzaS (Aug 27, 2017)

Hi newbienz

Yes, I have ACS skill assessment for both codes.
I am hoping the same.:fingerscrossed:

Thank you for replying.


----------



## leoujjawal (Dec 21, 2016)

My Sunday Analysis. 
Accountant - 239(239 @>=70)
Audiitor - 66(66 @>=70)
ICT BA - 78(78 @>=70)
Other Engg - 50(50 @>=70)
NON PRO RATA - (150 @>=70)
Mech - 108(60 @>=70 + 48 @ 65 with older EOI) 
Electronics - 50(25 @>=70)
ComputerN/w - 65(30 @>=70)
Software - 310(150 @>=70 with approx 10 70 pointers getting added daily)

Approx 100 Invites for 65 2613* pointers, provided NON-PRORATA 70 pointers don't bump up in these 14 days


----------



## rabs138 (Apr 21, 2015)

leoujjawal said:


> My Sunday Analysis.
> Accountant - 239(239 @>=70)
> Audiitor - 66(66 @>=70)
> ICT BA - 78(78 @>=70)
> ...


Non pro rata and mechanical engineers are seperate?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

OK Rabs

Sorry for the delay - this bit was mainly about the Non-Pros but it is all related - I will use Leo's numbers to give the example:

*65 points invitations, or not for Telecommunications Engineers and other Non-Pro Rata occupations*

OK, it looks like the system got down to some 65 point EOIs for Mechanical and maybe for some Developer Programmer (To be confirmed).

We need to examine the backlog for each pro rata occupation separately, Telecommunication Engineers separately and then all other non-pros together.

My assumed backlog for each at 65 points, could be an overestimate with many 65 pointers having maybe upgraded their points, but just look at the mechanism to get an idea on how bad it could be for 65 point non-pros - the following are the estimated backlogs up to 20th May 2016 and 21st June 2016:

2335 - 3 per day from 10th December 2016 - 161 X 3 = 483 and 193 X 3 = 579
2339 - 3 per day from 3rd January 2017 - 137 X 3 = 411 and 169 X 3 = 507
2631 - 3 per day from 3rd February 2017 - 106 X 3 = 318 and 138 X 3 = 414
2613 - 13 per day from 8th March 2017 - 73 X 13 = 949 and 105 X 13 = 1365
2334 - 3 per day from 12th April 2017 - 38 X 3 = 114 and 70 X 3 = 210

2336 - 3 per day from 20th May 2017 to 21st June 2017 - 31 X 3 = 93

So, in the 65 point queue before 20th May 2017, which is the start of 2336 queue, we have 2,275 pro rata EOIs.


OK

Using Leo's example - 873 invites go off at the 70 and above - leaving 127 invites left t to the 65 point level.

48 go to 2335 Mechanical Engineers - moving their DOE to maybe about the end of December 2016

35 go to 2631 Network Pros - moving their DOE to maybe about Mid February 2017.

44 remaining go to 2613 Software Developers - moving their DOE to maybe about 13th March 2017

subclass 489 then pick up any remaining Software Developers and any remaining electronics Engineers. Other Engineers may just start getting literally one or two invites if there is just under 50 per round at 70 and above.

As each Invitation round happens, I expect the number of 70 and above EOIs to increase and less numbers dropping to the 65 point level - but let's be optimistic and assume as many as 127 get down there from 6th September onwards:

20th September:

2335 DOE 65 points - 15th January 2017
2339 DOE 70 points
2631 DOE 65 points - 28th February 2017
2613 DOE 65 points - 17th March 2017

Anyway, the point is, that with 2,275 backlogged EOIs in the 5 active 65 point Pro-Rata occupations, it would take about 20 rounds with a surplus of 127 each round dropping to the 65 point level.

So no 65 point Invites to Telecommunication Engineers, nor other non-Pro Rata occupations until the 2nd round of April 2018.

All Pro Rata occupations should be closed off by the 2nd round in April 2018 - so the 1000 invites will all go to Non-pros and straight away invite all Telecommunication Engineers with DOE from 20th May 2017 to 21st June 2017. Then all Non-pros together from 21st June 2018. It may be possible that all 65 non-pros get invited in the last 6 rounds of the year.

Any increase in the 1000 per round will speed up the clearance of the 2613 Developer queue and the electronics Engineer queue and maybe bring forward the date that Telecomms Engineers get invited at 65 points.

Put your own numbers in and any reasonable numbers will not bring an invite to the non-pros before 2nd round of April 2018, in my opinion

Regards

Tony


----------



## rabs138 (Apr 21, 2015)

Welshtone said:


> OK Rabs
> 
> Sorry for the delay - this bit was mainly about the Non-Pros but it is all related - I will use Leo's numbers to give the example:
> 
> ...


First of all thank u so much for putting aside time for non pro ratas analysis. I might sound dumb but wasnt non pro rata a good thing than pro ratas?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## bnetkunt (May 2, 2017)

rabs138 said:


> First of all thank u so much for putting aside time for non pro ratas analysis. I might sound dumb but wasnt non pro rata a good thing than pro ratas?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


All these analysis are done considering which numbers?

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

rabs138 said:


> First of all thank u so much for putting aside time for non pro ratas analysis. I might sound dumb but wasnt non pro rata a good thing than pro ratas?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


yes, until the main DOE drops 5 points and then the Pros have priority as they were previously disadvantaged at that level. If the limit was 1500 per round, the DOE for non-pros would get ahead of the Pros

Regards

Tony


----------



## rabs138 (Apr 21, 2015)

Welshtone said:


> yes, until the main DOE drops 5 points and then the Pros have priority as they were previously disadvantaged at that level. If the limit was 1500 per round, the DOE for non-pros would get ahead of the Pros
> 
> Regards
> 
> Tony


What went wrong during 2016-17 . Last year when i was preparing for pte and eng aus assessment even 60 points were enough. And now even 65 have to wait a year. I mean we used to think that 2613 ppl r at disadvantage and now suddenly all 70 pointers pro ratas are heading non pros. Mechanical engineer is pro or no pro?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

rabs138 said:


> What went wrong during 2016-17 . Last year when i was preparing for pte and eng aus assessment even 60 points were enough. And now even 65 have to wait a year. I mean we used to think that 2613 ppl r at disadvantage and now suddenly all 70 pointers pro ratas are heading non pros. Mechanical engineer is pro or no pro?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Mechanical Engineer is pro.

With 966 invites per round for Pros, an increase to 1100 may just get a May 2017 Telecomm Engineer invited - 1200 should definitely do it- results this week will show whether it stays at 1000 for another month 

Tony


----------



## jagga jatt (Aug 1, 2017)

Tony, Your analysis looks relevant, but yes it might be overestimated, though we should prepare for the worse, but i think as per your estimation ppl like me who lodged EOI in the month of August 2017 under 263111 Comp/Net category has fair chance to get invite at 65 points in this Year 2017-2018 migration programme.

Thanks


----------



## RobbieWill (Jul 27, 2017)

Welshtone said:


> yes, until the main DOE drops 5 points and then the Pros have priority as they were previously disadvantaged at that level. If the limit was 1500 per round, the DOE for non-pros would get ahead of the Pros
> 
> Regards
> 
> Tony


If they increase the invitation cap per round to 1500 in Sep, do you think all 65 pointers in non pro rata will be cleaned in 2 rounds? I can see from the invitations round from May 2017 - June 2017, every round there will be about 200 new 65 pointers in the non pro rata pool. So I guess there are around 1000 65 point holders in the non pro rata pool now.


----------



## parth1310 (Jul 30, 2017)

rabs138 said:


> First of all thank u so much for putting aside time for non pro ratas analysis. I might sound dumb but wasnt non pro rata a good thing than pro ratas?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


There is nothing good or bad about either occupations. Being on Non Pro Rata doesn't mean its easy to get an invite; you still have to compete with others.


----------



## parth1310 (Jul 30, 2017)

RobbieWill said:


> If they increase the invitation cap per round to 1500 in Sep, do you think all 65 pointers in non pro rata will be cleaned in 2 rounds? I can see from the invitations round from May 2017 - June 2017, every round there will be about 200 new 65 pointers in the non pro rata pool. So I guess there are around 1000 65 point holders in the non pro rata pool now.


How likely are they to increase the invitation cap?


----------



## RobbieWill (Jul 27, 2017)

parth1310 said:


> There is nothing good or bad about either occupations. Being on Non Pro Rata doesn't mean its easy to get an invite; you still have to compete with others.


Man, I have no idea why you submit another 189 EOI using another job code after getting invited.


----------



## RobbieWill (Jul 27, 2017)

parth1310 said:


> How likely are they to increase the invitation cap?


No idea. Looks bleak based on the trends.
Below is the quote from DIBP:
The Skilled Independent (subclass 189) (New Zealand) stream is a component of the Skilled Independent (Subclass 189) programme. Visas granted to applicants in this stream are counted against overall programme numbers.


----------



## parth1310 (Jul 30, 2017)

RobbieWill said:


> Man, I have no idea why you submit another 189 EOI using another job code after getting invited.


Same job code for both. Had claimed experience points; however, I have some doubts about it now, and do not wish to claim them anymore. 
Just being cautious, thats all.


----------



## RobbieWill (Jul 27, 2017)

parth1310 said:


> Same job code for both. Had claimed experience points; however, I have some doubts about it now, and do not wish to claim them anymore.
> Just being cautious, thats all.


Is it okay to do so? I mean, will you get invited under the same code again? I have 5 points from experience that I don't claim as well because of lack of pay slips etc. I thot once we got invited, we couldn't sumbit a new one within 60 days.


----------



## parth1310 (Jul 30, 2017)

RobbieWill said:


> Is it okay to do so? I mean, will you get invited under the same code again? I have 5 points from experience that I don't claim as well because of lack of pay slips etc. I thot once we got invited, we couldn't sumbit a new one within 60 days.


You wont receive another invite on the same EOI, but you can submit as many different EOIs as you wish. However, I am not sure if you can get multiple Invitations on same job code for same subclass. In any case, I dont expect to receive another invite on the 2nd EOI anytime soon. I can, however, receive an invite on the new 190 EOI I have.

You still can claim points even if you dont have payslips. You can prove your salary payments by showing bank statements with relevant payments marked, tax summaries, etc.


----------



## RobbieWill (Jul 27, 2017)

parth1310 said:


> You wont receive another invite on the same EOI, but you can submit as many different EOIs as you wish. However, I am not sure if you can get multiple Invitations on same job code for same subclass. In any case, I dont expect to receive another invite on the 2nd EOI anytime soon. I can, however, receive an invite on the new 190 EOI I have.
> 
> You still can claim points even if you dont have payslips. You can prove your salary payments by showing bank statements with relevant payments marked, tax summaries, etc.


The only documents I have for my first job are reference letter from the manager and some payslips. I have no idea whether it will be strong proof or not. Is it okay that I sumbit two EOIs at the same time using two accounts, one claiming experience and another doesn't? Will it have bearing on the invitation or grant of my later EOI that I don't claim experience if I don't lodge the application of the EOI that I claim experience after getting invited?


----------



## parth1310 (Jul 30, 2017)

RobbieWill said:


> The only documents I have for my first job are reference letter from the manager and some payslips. I have no idea whether it will be strong proof or not. Is it okay that I sumbit two EOIs at the same time using two accounts, one claiming experience and another doesn't? Will it have bearing on the invitation or grant of my later EOI that I don't claim experience if I don't lodge the application of the EOI that I claim experience after getting invited?


Yes you can submit 2 separate EOIs with different points. And it wont have any consequences on subsequent visa lodgement or grant.


----------



## RobbieWill (Jul 27, 2017)

parth1310 said:


> Yes you can submit 2 separate EOIs with different points. And it wont have any consequences on subsequent visa lodgement or grant.


Okay thanks alot. I thot using the same passport ID for both accounts would be a probelm.


----------



## parth1310 (Jul 30, 2017)

RobbieWill said:


> Okay thanks alot. I thot using the same passport ID for both accounts would be a probelm.


No it wont. You can use same identification documents, same email address for different EOIs. The system will just generate a new EOI ID and login details thats all.

Having said so, we must not keep multiple EOIs for the sake of others. We may end up with multiple invites; which may have gone to another deserving applicant. I intend to remove my other EOIs to keep the system fair for everyone.


----------



## leoujjawal (Dec 21, 2016)

RobbieWill said:


> parth1310 said:
> 
> 
> > How likely are they to increase the invitation cap?
> ...


Was this a reply against a specifically asked doubt...? Did you inquire if they were to increase the 1000 limit.


----------



## RobbieWill (Jul 27, 2017)

parth1310 said:


> No it wont. You can use same identification documents, same email address for different EOIs. The system will just generate a new EOI ID and login details thats all.
> 
> Having said so, we must not keep multiple EOIs for the sake of others. We may end up with multiple invites; which may have gone to another deserving applicant. I intend to remove my other EOIs to keep the system fair for everyone.


Yeah I agree. Once I got invitation I will withdraw the other one.


----------



## RobbieWill (Jul 27, 2017)

leoujjawal said:


> Was this a reply against a specifically asked doubt...? Did you inquire if they were to increase the 1000 limit.


It was a reply to "whether the current reduction of 189 PT stream invitation is because of 189 New Zealand stream and when will the invitation cap be increased".


----------



## rabs138 (Apr 21, 2015)

parth1310 said:


> There is nothing good or bad about either occupations. Being on Non Pro Rata doesn't mean its easy to get an invite; you still have to compete with others.


Obviously I know one has to compete. But my question was that for non pro ratas last year the invitation threshold was 60 points for instance if a telecom engineer lodged an eoi one week before the upcoming invitation round he got invited. On contrary the 2613 waited for ages on 65 or even 70. I might be completely wrong about this but i am quoting the example from experience of people around me who got invited

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## leoujjawal (Dec 21, 2016)

RobbieWill said:


> leoujjawal said:
> 
> 
> > Was this a reply against a specifically asked doubt...? Did you inquire if they were to increase the 1000 limit.
> ...


Not atall a good news


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

RobbieWill said:


> The only documents I have for my first job are reference letter from the manager and some payslips. I have no idea whether it will be strong proof or not. Is it okay that I sumbit two EOIs at the same time using two accounts, one claiming experience and another doesn't? Will it have bearing on the invitation or grant of my later EOI that I don't claim experience if I don't lodge the application of the EOI that I claim experience after getting invited?




Thats fine. Should not have an impact 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ausin61 (Aug 26, 2017)

EOI SUBMITTED 14 Feb 17
233512
65 points 
Waiting 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

rabs138 said:


> Obviously I know one has to compete. But my question was that for non pro ratas last year the invitation threshold was 60 points for instance if a telecom engineer lodged an eoi one week before the upcoming invitation round he got invited. On contrary the 2613 waited for ages on 65 or even 70. I might be completely wrong about this but i am quoting the example from experience of people around me who got invited
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


It is still better, or no worse, to be a non pro rata occupation versus a pro rata occupation. Just because only 65 point Pro rata occupations may be invited at 65 points for the next 8 months, that does not mean that it is better to be a Pro rata EOI - Those 65 point pro ratas have waited on 65 points much longer than the non-pros. a 65 point pro rata occupation can only be invited if it's DOE is before that of the Non-Pro rata. But a 65 point non Pro EOI, can often be invited before a Pro Rata EOI eventhough that pro rata EOI may have a much older DOE.


I is never a choice, you must always go for non-pro classification, if you have a choice, unless the Pro classification is giving you better state sponsorship options.

With 150 invitations at bets going to non-pros per fortnight, how will you feel with your 65 point pro rata that did not get invited before 1st round of April 2018 and then the last 6 invites, of 6,000 total, all go to the non pros and clear all the 65s and maybe get through some 60 pointers before 01 July 2018

with about 4,000 65 pointers banked up by 2nd round in April 2018 and about 8,000 60 pointers - it may only get through June and July lodged 60 pointers - again, if the 1000 limit per round remains for the whole year. Any increase will bring more 60 point invites for non-pros before the end of the year 

Regards

Tony


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

RobbieWill said:


> If they increase the invitation cap per round to 1500 in Sep, do you think all 65 pointers in non pro rata will be cleaned in 2 rounds? I can see from the invitations round from May 2017 - June 2017, every round there will be about 200 new 65 pointers in the non pro rata pool. So I guess there are around 1000 65 point holders in the non pro rata pool now.


Hi

If they increase to 1500 in September and we estimate about 150 to clear the 70 and above non pros, then 966 invites go to the old 65 point backlog of the pros - leaves extra 384 for the 65 point non pros - lest say first 100 would clear the Telecomm engineers up to 21st June leaving another 284 for the whole non pro backlog from there - that should get to about 12th July 2017 DOE. The 2nd round in September 2017 would have about 384 to move it 4 weeks further along to 8th August. 4th October round should move it to about 6th September and the 18th October round clear it to 4th October with 60 pointers back on town on the 1st November or 15th November invitation round.

Regards

Tony


----------



## leoujjawal (Dec 21, 2016)

leoujjawal said:


> My Sunday Analysis.
> Accountant - 239(239 @>=70)
> Audiitor - 66(66 @>=70)
> ICT BA - 78(78 @>=70)
> ...



Hi Tony,

I believe, Electronics & Computer Networks when hit the 65 pointer queue, they have an older DOE than Software Engineer's


So If I sum up all 70 and 65 pointers for 6th Sep, if the limit stays at 1000. The last ones to be invited will be Software. As all other pro (Electronics/Mech/Computer N/W have an older DOE (before 9th March) than Software)

Accountant{@70} - (239) + 
Audiitor{@70} - (66) + 
ICT BA{@70} - (78) + 
Other Engg{@70} - (50) + 
NON PRO RATA{@70} - (150) +
Software{@70} - (150) +
Mech{@70 + @65} - (108) + 
Electronics{@70 + @65} - (50) +
Computer N/W{@70 + @65} - (65) = *956*.

So just 44 left for 65 pointers Software category. That too, if the 70 pointers of NON-PRO RATA or Software sees even a slight bulge....Even this time, 65 pointers from Software don't stand a chance.

Can you share your thoughts?


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

leoujjawal said:


> Hi Tony,
> 
> I believe, Electronics & Computer Networks when hit the 65 pointer queue, they have an older DOE than Software Engineer's
> 
> ...


Hi Leo

I think our estimates are very close - only Electronics at 70 and above get invited - so maybe 20 at most - no 65 point invites will go to 65 point Electronics unless the 2613 65 point backlog goes from 8th March to 12th April 2017 - so an extra maybe 30 to add to your 44. 

Also, the Mechanical Engineers will move quickly to 8th March 2017 and then a bigger pool to invite - so let's say the Mechanical, Network. Other Engineers (if it does start moving) and 2613 are all invited at 65 points at the end of a future round, all up t o8th March 2017 DOE - and then there is only 10 invites dropping down to the 65 point level in the next invitation round, neither of these 4 occupations have priority over each other so if the next 10 EOIs coild be all 2613.

So there are so many possible twists and turns, or maybe ups and downs is a better way to describe it. So I do not think 65 point EOIs are dead in the water - but that is the best way to look at it until you actually get an invite

Regards

Tony


----------



## leoujjawal (Dec 21, 2016)

Welshtone said:


> leoujjawal said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Tony,
> ...


Thanks...Immitracker shows Mech of 9/12 65 being invited on 23rd Aug.

I think, 65 pointers Mech and Computer N/W will move till end of Feb (by max). If this leaves atleast 30 pending invites...(giving extra 45 to NON pro and Softwares with 70). My DOE 11.03 (00.18AM) should get invited....I understand this calculation is moving 65 pointer queue just by an inch and for others waiting could be frustrating.


----------



## gbedan (Aug 22, 2017)

Your post...


----------



## ppl1121 (Aug 13, 2017)

Hello Tony,
I submitted my EOI under 261313 with 65 points, the DOE is May 8th. Do you think whether I could get invited before April 2018 when 20 rounds complete? Thanks a lot.


----------



## AUSRAS (Apr 16, 2017)

Welshtone said:


> leoujjawal said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Tony,
> ...


Hi Tony. my DOE is 9th of march 2017. 261313. 65 points. based on your analysis and feeling. what do you think the percentage of me getting an invitation if next round is on 6th? just percentage.

Thank you so much.


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

AUSRAS said:


> Hi Tony. my DOE is 9th of march 2017. 261313. 65 points. based on your analysis and feeling. what do you think the percentage of me getting an invitation if next round is on 6th? just percentage.
> 
> Thank you so much.


Hi

The question is, does the 1000 get used up by all the 70 and above and the remainder of what is left of the 108 for 65 point Mechanical Engineer EOIs ? your best chance is on 6th September as I think less and less will be available at the 65 point level as more score higher each fortnight.

But we cannot be 100% sure that the 6th September is the next round - it could be 13th September and then maybe no 65 pointers invited at all and then less chance of you getting an invite for the 27th September round.

All you can say is that if any 2613 EOI is going to get invited, well you are right up there near the top of the queue.

I don't want to give you a percentage chance - all I am only confidant about explaining how the invitation mechanism works. if the invitation round is on the 6th September, it will take another big increase in high scorers joining the system in the last 2 weeks to prevent you from getting invited. I have no way of knowing how many extra 70 and above pointers join the system, so I am going to sit on the fence. 

If the results come out tomorrow with increased numbers for September, we can all relax a bit more.

Regards


tony


----------



## bmawil (May 9, 2017)

Experts,

When do you think I may get an invite: 
75 points - 189
Internal auditor 2212
Doe: 30th july, 2017


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rrealansari (Nov 20, 2015)

ausin61 said:


> EOI SUBMITTED 14 Feb 17
> 233512
> 65 points
> Waiting
> ...




You should subscribe Industrial,Mechanical watch out group for better analysis.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

ppl1121 said:


> Hello Tony,
> I submitted my EOI under 261313 with 65 points, the DOE is May 8th. Do you think whether I could get invited before April 2018 when 20 rounds complete? Thanks a lot.


We need to see how fat/if at all 65 pointers will move, you are quite away from cut off date, but i see there is a chance (imho)


----------



## bmawil (May 9, 2017)

bmawil said:


> Experts,
> 
> When do you think I may get an invite:
> 75 points - 189
> ...




Any estimates?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## handyjohn (Jul 14, 2016)

bmawil said:


> Any estimates?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




2-3 rounds 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bnetkunt (May 2, 2017)

261313
Doe:17 May 2017
Points 65

What are my chances of getting invite?

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## bnetkunt (May 2, 2017)

bnetkunt said:


> 261313
> Doe:17 May 2017
> Points 65
> 
> ...


Need help please 

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## koustubh250 (Aug 29, 2017)

*Waiting time*

I am also waiting for an invite with 65 points.
However, my main concern is the waiting time.

border.gov.au/Trav/Visa-1/189-
(was not able to enter the entire url since I have just joined)
Over here, it says the waiting time for the visa after filing an application is 15 months for 90% of the applicants. Is it correct interpretation?


----------



## Phil_Laurent (Jun 10, 2017)

bnetkunt said:


> bnetkunt said:
> 
> 
> > 261313
> ...


 Chances are there mate. But not so soon as per the current trend.
We can have a little more clear picture once official results for the last round is out(23rd).


----------



## rocktopus (Mar 6, 2017)

bnetkunt said:


> 261313
> Doe:17 May 2017
> Points 65
> 
> ...


My gut feeling is 3-5 months, but we can't really say until we see any 65 pointers invited and the corresponding cutoff date.


----------



## karthik0927 (Apr 15, 2017)

Any whatsapp group for those submitted EOI and waiting for invitation?
Please let me know the group link or add me in there.


----------



## Mandy4995 (Nov 18, 2016)

*==&gt; 189 EOI Invitations for September 2017*

Code-263111 65 points
Date of EOI 7th feb 2017
any chances in next round ? and dates have been released for invites in september ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pharisk (Mar 27, 2017)

*Does invitation rely on the Nominated Occupation?*

Hi Experts,

I've recently submitted my EOI under 232111 ARCHITECT with 65 points. I'm not wondering when I will receive my invitation as I'm not in a rush. I'm just wondering whether will the invitation be considered based on the nominated occupation? 

For example, if i'm the highest ranking EOI under the nominated occupation, will I have a higher chance of getting an invitation than someone with the same point as me but have more higher EOIs than him/her under his/her nominated occupation.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## Kazana (Jun 14, 2017)

karthik0927 said:


> Any whatsapp group for those submitted EOI and waiting for invitation?
> Please let me know the group link or add me in there.




yes add me too...most groups are full. Would appreciate to be part of the journey.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## markymark5 (Mar 31, 2017)

Mandy4995 said:


> Code-263111 65 points
> Date of EOI 7th feb 2017
> any chances in next round ? and dates have been released for invites in september ?
> 
> ...


Let's wait for futher updates from DIBP to have a pretty clear picture of your EOI, which hopefully will come out tomorrow.

With that said, your chance of invite on next round is small.

Ipinadala mula sa Huawei BLL-L22 gamit ang Tapatalk


----------



## markymark5 (Mar 31, 2017)

pharisk said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> I've recently submitted my EOI under 232111 ARCHITECT with 65 points. I'm not wondering when I will receive my invitation as I'm not in a rush. I'm just wondering whether will the invitation be considered based on the nominated occupation?
> 
> ...


To summarize your answer, your chance of getting an EOI will be based of the ff: points and DOE. You will get your chance once the announced "latest" points and DOE of previous round is near your EOI's, regardless of other occupations.

Ipinadala mula sa Huawei BLL-L22 gamit ang Tapatalk


----------



## karthik0927 (Apr 15, 2017)

Kazana said:


> yes add me too...most groups are full. Would appreciate to be part of the journey.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


group needs to be created..
Please let me know if you have any


----------



## jk999 (Aug 16, 2017)

351311 Chef
Doe:6 July 2017
189: Points 60 
190: points 65

What are my chances of getting invite?


----------



## Naylor86 (Aug 30, 2017)

Hi all, I am looking for a bit of clarification/advice...

By my reckoning I 65 points:
superior English in PTE 
I'm 32
I'm an RN so have a degree
I will be applying under RNpaeds 254425

I have a skills assessment that I completed in Dec 2015, I qualified in 2012 worked for 2 years then did a few weeks off 1 year in Aus (Also as a nurse). I have now worked for 15 months back in the UK.

My query is, when I put all of this into my EOI it says I gave 75 points, I'm not sure whether it is counting the work in Aus as a year and giving me points for that? My employment dates are just short or 12 months by 3ish weeks. 

To claim the points for my updated work experience will I have to resubmit for a new skills assessment or will references/pay slips be enough?

Thank you!


----------



## Ahvenz (Aug 30, 2017)

Submitted EOI 30/08/2017

Mechanical engineer with 70 points for 189.
When can I expect invitation if I may ask?


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

Naylor86 said:


> Hi all, I am looking for a bit of clarification/advice...
> 
> By my reckoning I 65 points:
> superior English in PTE
> ...


Hi

take a month of your Australian experience so it scores you correctly at 70 points. No need for updated skills assessment as I am sure you have plenty of evidence to prove your 3 years + UK experience

Regards

Tony


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

Ahvenz said:


> Submitted EOI 30/08/2017
> 
> Mechanical engineer with 70 points for 189.
> When can I expect invitation if I may ask?


Hi

6th September or surely by 20th September

Regards

Tony


----------



## Ahvenz (Aug 30, 2017)

Welshtone said:


> Ahvenz said:
> 
> 
> > Submitted EOI 30/08/2017
> ...


Thank you tony. For once in my life I'm happy I fail so many units that I actually gain more points for graduating at older age ! LOL


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

pharisk said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> I've recently submitted my EOI under 232111 ARCHITECT with 65 points. I'm not wondering when I will receive my invitation as I'm not in a rush. I'm just wondering whether will the invitation be considered based on the nominated occupation?
> 
> ...


No 65 invites for non pro rata occupations until 2nd round in April 2018 - unless the 1000 limit per round increases - with recently lodged EOI it will probably be May 2018 for you

Regards

Tony


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

markymark5 said:


> Let's wait for futher updates from DIBP to have a pretty clear picture of your EOI, which hopefully will come out tomorrow.
> 
> With that said, your chance of invite on next round is small.
> 
> Ipinadala mula sa Huawei BLL-L22 gamit ang Tapatalk


Hey Marky

I reckon Mandy is in with a reasonable chance - she needs a few things to go her way:

She needs:

1 the round to be on 6th September, not 13th September
2 the 1000 to go below the 70 point threshold - maybe by 50+
3 if around only 50 invites go to the 65 level, she needs the 108 Mechanical Engineers to not take all of the 50 X 65 pointers
4 if the Other Engineers, have any of their 50 left, they do not exhaust the available 65 point invitations
5 the 65 point Networkers ahead of her in the queue from 3rd February 2017, do not exhaust the available 65 point invitations before it gets to her EOI
6 the 65 quota for Networkers does not cut off before it gets to her EOI

6 ifs but each one is an excellent chance in my opinion and I would be cautiously optimistic, as they say

Regards


Tony


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

jk999 said:


> 351311 Chef
> Doe:6 July 2017
> 189: Points 60
> 190: points 65
> ...


Zero for the 189

I don't even pretend to know anything about your chances for the 190 but I would be looking at my eligibility for NSW Regional 489 otherwise you could be going nowhere fast

Regards

Tony


----------



## pharisk (Mar 27, 2017)

Welshtone said:


> pharisk said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Experts,
> ...



If you don't mind me asking, is this info legit? What is this based on?


----------



## markymark5 (Mar 31, 2017)

pharisk said:


> If you don't mind me asking, is this info legit? What is this based on?


And you're asking for expert advise.

Anyway, that's his assessment based on the latest trends and he has the information if you ask me. It's up to you if you will decline the "expert advise".

Thanks.

Ipinadala mula sa Huawei BLL-L22 gamit ang Tapatalk


----------



## markymark5 (Mar 31, 2017)

Welshtone said:


> Hey Marky
> 
> I reckon Mandy is in with a reasonable chance - she needs a few things to go her way:
> 
> ...


Yeah the chance is there but still will be pessimistic about it until DIBP will post the results of Aug 23 and September invitation limit.

And the 1000 invite limit, oh boy, the bummer.

Ipinadala mula sa Huawei BLL-L22 gamit ang Tapatalk


----------



## Ahvenz (Aug 30, 2017)

One question could be slightly off-topic.

70 Points Mechanical Engineer EOI date - 30/08/2017 hoping to get invitation nearest round.

How long does it typically take for them to grant PR from the day i submit my application (assuming i get invited). 

Got a trip planned and booked in October, and I assume my Graduate Visa will be changed to brdging Visa A as soon as i submit application. Any advice please?


----------



## Ahvenz (Aug 30, 2017)

Ahvenz said:


> One question could be slightly off-topic.
> 
> 70 Points Mechanical Engineer EOI date - 30/08/2017 hoping to get invitation nearest round.
> 
> ...


To add to that, I am applying through an agent and all necessary documents are at a click of a button.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Ahvenz said:


> One question could be slightly off-topic.
> 
> 70 Points Mechanical Engineer EOI date - 30/08/2017 hoping to get invitation nearest round.
> 
> ...


The current average processing time for an application under 189 is nearly a year

The actual processing time will vary depending on the strength of your documents and th complexity of your case

Cheers


----------



## Ahvenz (Aug 30, 2017)

newbienz said:


> The current average processing time for an application under 189 is nearly a year
> 
> The actual processing time will vary depending on the strength of your documents and th complexity of your case
> 
> Cheers


That caught me off guard. A YEAR?? holy cow. I thought it would be like my Graduate Visa where I get my Grant in less than a week. 

Thanks for your input!


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

pharisk said:


> If you don't mind me asking, is this info legit? What is this based on?


 I don't mind at all. I will cut and paste a previous article I did for the MIA Forum - this may explain it better for you:

Unconfirmed reports of Mechanical Engineer being invited on 65 points with DOE December 2016 - if true, this would mean that all Non Pro Occupations got invited at 70 points and above up to the 23rd August 2017. If this is true, we can expect an increase in the 65 pointers invited in the next round (assuming it is 6th September and not 13th September) and then a steady to falling number of 65 point invites(as there may be a steady increase in those improving their points to 70 and above with time)

Subject to individual Occupational Pro rata limits, the 65 point queue may be very slow going from December 2016 for Mechanical Engineers. Subject to the Other Engineers quota of 50 per round, the 65 queue will join them on 3rd January. As the 65 point queue is cleared to 3rd February 2017, Network Engineers will start getting invited at 65 points, subject to their 65 per round quota. When the queue gets to 8th March 2017, Developer Programmers get in on the action and they may have 100 or more places left and keep swallowing the remaining places left of the total 1000 on offer. 

so at that stage, the 65 point queue gets reduced very slowly each round and may never get to any of the non-pro rata 65 pointers (the oldest being Telecomm Engineers from 20th May and all other non-pro occupations from 21st June 2017).

So with the 1000 limit per round, I predict that a minimum of 70 points will be required for non-Pro occupations up to the 1st round in April 2018.

The remaining 6 invitation rounds from the 2nd round in April 2018, will be just for non-pros and then the 65 point backlog will start to be cleared, starting with all the Telecomm Engineers banked up from 20th May 2017 to 21st June 2017 and then all non-Pro occupation at 65 with DOE 21st June 2016 onwards.

So the second round in April should clear all the 65 point Telecomm engineers from 20th May 2016 and all 65 point non-pros to about August 2017, 3 rounds in May 2018 should clear the 65 backlog to February 2018 and the final 2 rounds in June 2018 clear the rest of the 65 point backlog - so maybe no 60 point invites for the whole year or just a few 60 point Telecomm Engineers with DOE from 20th May 2017.

All this changes if the 1000 limit is increased - maybe after 3 months, when they see that not many KIWIS are applying for 189 visas (if this is the case) an increase from October 2017 may happen - but I don't think it will be a huge increase and may just mean that 60 point non-pros get invited up to a later DOE than May 2017.

So your Non-Pro Rata 65 pointers look OK if they can sweat out the fact that no 65 pointers for Non-pro Occupations will get invited until 2nd round in April - your 60 pointers are really at risk of going into a second year which could be a repeat of this year and mean still no invite next year. So while all other 60 pointers are acting like stunned mullets, you could get your client ahead of the game by recommending PTE improvement or some other way of increasing points or State or employer sponsorship

Tony Coates
MARN 0601801


----------



## markymark5 (Mar 31, 2017)

Ahvenz said:


> That caught me off guard. A YEAR?? holy cow. I thought it would be like my Graduate Visa where I get my Grant in less than a week.
> 
> Thanks for your input!


It is. Used to be 4-8 Months as per DIBP.

Ipinadala mula sa Huawei BLL-L22 gamit ang Tapatalk


----------



## r4rajnaveen (May 22, 2017)

Welshtone said:


> I don't mind at all. I will cut and paste a previous article I did for the MIA Forum - this may explain it better for you:
> 
> Unconfirmed reports of Mechanical Engineer being invited on 65 points with DOE December 2016 - if true, this would mean that all Non Pro Occupations got invited at 70 points and above up to the 23rd August 2017. If this is true, we can expect an increase in the 65 pointers invited in the next round (assuming it is 6th September and not 13th September) and then a steady to falling number of 65 point invites(as there may be a steady increase in those improving their points to 70 and above with time)
> 
> ...





Wow!

That was comprehensive

What you predict would be processing time for EOI, if points comes up to 75 points or so?

I guess that would mean processing time is very low rgt?


----------



## lucid2010 (Jan 13, 2016)

Hi Tony,

Appreciate if you can give your opinion on when i might get an invitation? I know I have asked this but I would also like to consider your view.

Code 261311
189 65pts DOE April 3, 2017
190 VIC 70 pts DOE April 12, 2017
190 VIC 60 pts DOE Aug 30, 2017


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

r4rajnaveen said:


> Wow!
> 
> That was comprehensive
> 
> ...


If an EOI scores 75 points, it gets invited next round, unless it is Auditor or Accountant

Regards

Tony


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

lucid2010 said:


> Hi Tony,
> 
> Appreciate if you can give your opinion on when i might get an invitation? I know I have asked this but I would also like to consider your view.
> 
> ...


Hi

I expect, but have been wrong on nearly every occasion, a good few 65 point invites for your occupation on 6th September 2017 - will there be enough to move it just over a month ? - probably not - my guestimate would be some time between 1st round in October and 3rd round of November 

good luck

Tony


----------



## bnetkunt (May 2, 2017)

1st round of September will be on 13th September right? Not 6th September.As the draws Will be usually on 2nd and 4th Wednesday of every month

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## lucid2010 (Jan 13, 2016)

Welshtone said:


> Hi
> 
> I expect, but have been wrong on nearly every occasion, a good few 65 point invites for your occupation on 6th September 2017 - will there be enough to move it just over a month ? - probably not - my guestimate would be some time between 1st round in October and 3rd round of November
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reply! Just keep hoping i guess.

***Correction on my other 190, its NSW EOI lodge Aug 30, 2017


----------



## austaspirant (Aug 18, 2017)

*261313 - 189/190 - 65/70 points*

Dear Tony,

Can you please help me in predicting whether I will get the invitation or not in the current year 2017-18? ray:

My DOE is 1st June.

Awaiting for your expert advice.


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

austaspirant said:


> Dear Tony,
> 
> Can you please help me in predicting whether I will get the invitation or not in the current year 2017-18? ray:
> 
> ...


Hi

I think there is a good chance that you would get invited around February 2018, which gives you a margin of error of about 3 round in March and April 2018. But so much can happen when we start predicting anything past the 6th September 2017

Regards

Tony


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

bnetkunt said:


> 1st round of September will be on 13th September right? Not 6th September.As the draws Will be usually on 2nd and 4th Wednesday of every month
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


 I am 99.99% certain it will be on 6th September or 13th September 2017, 

My feeling is 80% chance for 6th September and 19.99% for 13th September

We will know for sure when the 23rd August results are released - I was hoping that would be today

Regards


Tony


----------



## bnetkunt (May 2, 2017)

As of now in immitracker ..for 261313 there are 9 candidates with 70 and 75 points lodged after August 23.

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

bnetkunt said:


> As of now in immitracker ..for 261313 there are 9 candidates with 70 and 75 points lodged after August 23.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


I think there will be plenty of the 310 left after the 70 and above invites, I just worry about when the 1000 cut-off will come in

Regards

Tony


----------



## bnetkunt (May 2, 2017)

Welshtone said:


> I think there will be plenty of the 310 left after the 70 and above invites, I just worry about when the 1000 cut-off will come in
> 
> Regards
> 
> Tony


310? What's that number I didn't get it

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## amitsutar (Feb 25, 2017)

*Official results for 23rd Aug invitation round*

Hello experts,

Its almost a week since the last invitation round happened.
I have checked the DIBP site today but results are not uploaded there. 

Also no information about further round dates and ceilings. 

Looks like this year everything has slowed down


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

amitsutar said:


> Hello experts,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Results might be updated by this week.

Indeed, this year is quite slow. It's really weird as they increased the quota for some pro rata occupations by double and lessen the invitations cap per round. They are just making it tougher than ever which it wouldn't be if they have increased the invitations cap.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## austaspirant (Aug 18, 2017)

Welshtone said:


> Hi
> 
> I think there is a good chance that you would get invited around February 2018, which gives you a margin of error of about 3 round in March and April 2018. But so much can happen when we start predicting anything past the 6th September 2017
> 
> ...


Thank you Tony. I wish DIBP will increase 1000 limit so that 65 pointer can move fast! :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Naylor86 (Aug 30, 2017)

Morning,

I have 70points applying for paeds nursing 254425, any ideas how long a wait to invited to apply? I submitted yesterday.

Also, I am using work experience towards my points however my skills assessment doesn't cover enough, I have been advised if my recent experience is in the same role with same company I won't need to redo it, I am in the same job but via an agency rather than direct as before...if I have references from both would this count or would I need to redo the skills assessment? Anyone understand that and have any idea?

Thanks,
Lisa


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Naylor86 said:


> Morning,
> 
> I have 70points applying for paeds nursing 254425, any ideas how long a wait to invited to apply? I submitted yesterday.
> 
> ...


How difficult and how much expenses are involved in doing the reassessment?

Cheers


----------



## dnalost (Jan 12, 2017)

Welshtone said:


> I don't mind at all. I will cut and paste a previous article I did for the MIA Forum - this may explain it better for you:
> 
> Unconfirmed reports of Mechanical Engineer being invited on 65 points with DOE December 2016 - if true, this would mean that all Non Pro Occupations got invited at 70 points and above up to the 23rd August 2017. If this is true, we can expect an increase in the 65 pointers invited in the next round (assuming it is 6th September and not 13th September) and then a steady to falling number of 65 point invites(as there may be a steady increase in those improving their points to 70 and above with time)
> 
> ...


Good day Tony,

A query on this statement: "When the queue gets to 8th March 2017, Developer Programmers get in on the action and they may have 100 or more places left and keep swallowing the remaining places left of the total 1000 on offer." 

Why would the date have to reach Mar 8? Since there are 310 positions for 2613, once the 70/75 pointers are exhausted wont it directly goto the 65 pointers from Mar 8? Why is there a dependency on other occupations to reach the DOE to 8th Mar?


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

dnalost said:


> Good day Tony,
> 
> A query on this statement: "When the queue gets to 8th March 2017, Developer Programmers get in on the action and they may have 100 or more places left and keep swallowing the remaining places left of the total 1000 on offer."
> 
> Why would the date have to reach Mar 8? Since there are 310 positions for 2613, once the 70/75 pointers are exhausted wont it directly goto the 65 pointers from Mar 8? Why is there a dependency on other occupations to reach the DOE to 8th Mar?


This is because all skill codes are in a single line. Oldest EOIs have seniority, so those DPs at 65 points will not start getting invites until all 65 pointers prior to the oldest have been invited, where their skills have allocation remaining. So if the other skills, with older EOIs at 65 points, are hitting the 1000 limit before completing their allocation, you'll need to wait till the DoE hits 8th Mar.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

FFacs said:


> This is because all skill codes are in a single line. Oldest EOIs have seniority, so those DPs at 65 points will not start getting invites until all 65 pointers prior to the oldest have been invited, where their skills have allocation remaining. So if the other skills, with older EOIs at 65 points, are hitting the 1000 limit before completing their allocation, you'll need to wait till the DoE hits 8th Mar.


So in layman terms, the invites will be sent as if all the applications under Skillselect are under a single giant category ?
Category, pro rata, non pro rata all have no significance 

Cheers


----------



## vjsharma89 (Jun 25, 2017)

I'll be submitting my EOI as an Aerospace Engineer (233911) as soon as I get my assessment outcome from EA which could be next week.
I'll have 65 points. Am I right in assuming that I'll not get an invite this year at 65 points?
This is utterly disappointing. 
I'll have 75 points next year (5 points for Australian study and 5 points for living in a regional area for 2 years) but not sure if Aerospace will be part of SOL-2018-2019 or not.


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

vjsharma89 said:


> I'll be submitting my EOI as an Aerospace Engineer (233911) as soon as I get my assessment outcome from EA which could be next week.
> I'll have 65 points. Am I right in assuming that I'll not get an invite this year at 65 points?
> This is utterly disappointing.
> I'll have 75 points next year (5 points for Australian study and 5 points for living in a regional area for 2 years) but not sure if Aerospace will be part of SOL-2018-2019 or not.


What time in next year you'll have 75 points?


----------



## vjsharma89 (Jun 25, 2017)

vjsharma89 said:


> I'll be submitting my EOI as an Aerospace Engineer (233911) as soon as I get my assessment outcome from EA which could be next week.
> I'll have 65 points. Am I right in assuming that I'll not get an invite this year at 65 points?
> This is utterly disappointing.
> I'll have 75 points next year (5 points for Australian study and 5 points for living in a regional area for 2 years) but not sure if Aerospace will be part of SOL-2018-2019 or not.


July. 
I'm pursuing Masters right now and will finish the course in May. 2 years of staying in a regional area will be completed by June end.
So, I'll be able to update my EOI in July,2018.
While we are at it, I have one more question. 
I have a Bachelor Degree in Aerospace Engineering (233911) and I'm pursuing Master Degree in Mechanical Engineering (233512) right now. Let's say Aerospace Engineering is removed from SOL next year. Would I able to claim 15 points for Mechanical Degree and apply 189 on basis of that? I also have 5 years of experience as a Mechanical Engineer which I cannot claim right now as it is irrelevant to Aerospace Engineering. If I claim that next year when I apply as a Mechanical Engineer, I would have an extra 5 points for overseas experience.
If you answer yes to the above question, I'll have 80 points if I apply as a Mechanical Engineer next year.
I'm sorry but I'm so confused right now.


----------



## joshyakovlev (Jun 14, 2017)

vjsharma89 said:


> July.
> I'm pursuing Masters right now and will finish the course in May. 2 years of staying in a regional area will be completed by June end.
> So, I'll be able to update my EOI in July,2018.
> While we are at it, I have one more question.
> ...


You would be the first Aerospace Engineer I have heard of who did not get allocated as an Engineering Technologist! Good luck!


----------



## vjsharma89 (Jun 25, 2017)

joshyakovlev said:


> You would be the first Aerospace Engineer I have heard of who did not get allocated as an Engineering Technologist! Good luck!


Man, that is not motivating at all. I love my degree. 
Are you an Aerospace Engineer? Well, getting tagged as an Engineering Technologist wouldn't hurt as it is on MLTSSL.


----------



## joshyakovlev (Jun 14, 2017)

vjsharma89 said:


> Man, that is not motivating at all. I love my degree.
> Are you an Aerospace Engineer? Well, getting tagged as an Engineering Technologist wouldn't hurt as it is on MLTSSL.


That is pretty much how we have all been tagged. I have a BEng (Hons) in Aeronautics & Astronautics, as well as 6 years experience as an aerospace engineer. I got tagged as an Eng Technologist despite all my experience being in aircraft maintenance management. Peculiar, but EA seem hell bent on tagging us all under 233914. 233914 has been up for review a couple of times as the code is massively over subscribed. Some advice I took in March before lodging my application was that if the code was going to be removed from the list, this action would be initialised round about Apr 18 and implemented in Jul 18. Therefore, my advice to you would be to increase your points and get a shuffle on PDQ (pretty damn quick) just in case it does get removed, as you never know what they are going to do.


----------



## vjsharma89 (Jun 25, 2017)

joshyakovlev said:


> That is pretty much how we have all been tagged. I have a BEng (Hons) in Aeronautics & Astronautics, as well as 6 years experience as an aerospace engineer. I got tagged as an Eng Technologist despite all my experience being in aircraft maintenance management. Peculiar, but EA seem hell bent on tagging us all under 233914. 233914 has been up for review a couple of times as the code is massively over subscribed. Some advice I took in March before lodging my application was that if the code was going to be removed from the list, this action would be initialised round about Apr 18 and implemented in Jul 18. Therefore, my advice to you would be to increase your points and get a shuffle on PDQ (pretty damn quick) just in case it does get removed, as you never know what they are going to do.


That is so unfair and stupid of DIBP. Why would they want to overfill a single code?
As it turns out I cannot do anything about my points just yet. Could you answer this question for me?
As I explained in my previous posts. I'm pursuing a Masters in Mechanical Engineering now. If Aerospace Engineering/Engineering Technologist (it's a shame that both of these occupations are more or less the same according to DIBP) is/are to be removed from SOL next year. Can I claim 15 points towards my Masters degree (instead of claiming 15 points towards Aerospace) and apply as a Mechanical Engineer next year?


----------



## joshyakovlev (Jun 14, 2017)

vjsharma89 said:


> That is so unfair and stupid of DIBP. Why would they want to overfill a single code?
> As it turns out I cannot do anything about my points just yet. Could you answer this question for me?
> As I explained in my previous posts. I'm pursuing a Masters in Mechanical Engineering now. If Aerospace Engineering/Engineering Technologist (it's a shame that both of these occupations are more or less the same according to DIBP) is/are to be removed from SOL next year. Can I claim 15 points towards my Masters degree (instead of claiming 15 points towards Aerospace) and apply as a Mechanical Engineer next year?


That is a difficult question to answer because really it is in EA's court. I would suggest that if the bulk of your experience is aerospace related, it would be unlikely that they would class you as a mechanical engineer unless you heavily tailored your roles and responsibilities (and CV) towards mech. I would also imagine that their classification of individuals would change should ET ever be removed. But I am lacking a crystal ball, believe me that my own process would have been a lot simpler had I had one!

Sorry I can't be more helpful.


----------



## vjsharma89 (Jun 25, 2017)

joshyakovlev said:


> That is a difficult question to answer because really it is in EA's court. I would suggest that if the bulk of your experience is aerospace related, it would be unlikely that they would class you as a mechanical engineer unless you heavily tailored your roles and responsibilities (and CV) towards mech. I would also imagine that their classification of individuals would change should ET ever be removed. But I am lacking a crystal ball, believe me that my own process would have been a lot simpler had I had one!
> 
> Sorry I can't be more helpful.


That's alright! I appreciate you trying to help.
I've 5 years of experience as a Mechanical Engineer hence decided to pursue masters in mechanical engineering. This degree is accredited by Engineers Australia as it is an Australian Qualification. So, I don't think I'll have to worry about EA trying to "not brand me as a Mechanical Engineer". My question is, if this degree can fetch me those qualification points (15 ).
Maybe someone else here can provide more insight on this.
Thanks again.


----------



## joshyakovlev (Jun 14, 2017)

Oh, one other thing, my post was slightly misleading in that I mentioned 233914 (as that is my own code). Obviously there are a multitude of ET codes under 2339XX, the other thread is a better source of gen on this with examples of people class as ETs despite having specialisations such as mech eng.


----------



## vjsharma89 (Jun 25, 2017)

joshyakovlev said:


> Oh, one other thing, my post was slightly misleading in that I mentioned 233914 (as that is my own code). Obviously there are a multitude of ET codes under 2339XX, the other thread is a better source of gen on this with examples of people class as ETs despite having specialisations such as mech eng.


Yeah, I got that.


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

vjsharma89 said:


> Man, that is not motivating at all. I love my degree.
> Are you an Aerospace Engineer? Well, getting tagged as an Engineering Technologist wouldn't hurt as it is on MLTSSL.


yes, no difference for 189 but Aeronautical Engineer classification would give options for 489 Regional Sponsorship with Far South Coast and Murray regions of NSW

Regards

Tony


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

vjsharma89 said:


> That's alright! I appreciate you trying to help.
> I've 5 years of experience as a Mechanical Engineer hence decided to pursue masters in mechanical engineering. This degree is accredited by Engineers Australia as it is an Australian Qualification. So, I don't think I'll have to worry about EA trying to "not brand me as a Mechanical Engineer". My question is, if this degree can fetch me those qualification points (15 ).
> Maybe someone else here can provide more insight on this.
> Thanks again.


You get 15 points for any degree that is equivalent to an Australian bachelor degree - there is no requirement for any relevance, whatsoever, to the nominated occupation

Regards

Tony


----------



## vjsharma89 (Jun 25, 2017)

Welshtone said:


> You get 15 points for any degree that is equivalent to an Australian bachelor degree - there is no requirement for any relevance, whatsoever, to the nominated occupation
> 
> Regards
> 
> Tony


Tony, thanks for your reply.
And would it matter to DIBP if I submitted my EOI this year as Aerospace Engineer/Engineering Technologist with no work experience (read irrelevant) and submit a new one next year as Mechanical Engineer with 5 years work ex?


----------



## AnkurMalik (Jun 1, 2017)

Guys,

Here is a query! I recently got a tempting offer and would like to switch company. I have claimed 10 points for experience which were completed in July 2017. Do I need to update my EOI for the change in job? Do I need to go for ACS again?


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

vjsharma89 said:


> Tony, thanks for your reply.
> And would it matter to DIBP if I submitted my EOI this year as Aerospace Engineer/Engineering Technologist with no work experience (read irrelevant) and submit a new one next year as Mechanical Engineer with 5 years work ex?


Hi

I would check with Engineers Australia whether if you got the Engineering Technologist approval on the basis of your Aeronautical Degree with 3 career episodes from yoru mechanical Engineering experience, would they assess your 5 years of Mechanical Engineering experience as closely related to 233914.

The Engineering Technologist coding would cover Aeronautical Engineering Technologist and Mechanical Engineering Technologist - so then you could get 10 extra points earlier than you expected. That way there is no question on the 10 experience points, as your experience would be post the qualification that was used for the skills assessment. 

Regards


Tony


----------



## leoujjawal (Dec 21, 2016)

AnkurMalik said:


> Guys,
> 
> Here is a query! I recently got a tempting offer and would like to switch company. I have claimed 10 points for experience which were completed in July 2017. Do I need to update my EOI for the change in job? Do I need to go for ACS again?[/QUOTE
> 
> Not required as long as you are not claiming points


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

leoujjawal said:


> AnkurMalik said:
> 
> 
> > Guys,
> ...


----------



## umashanker (Jul 31, 2013)

Do i need to do ACS AGAIN as i have done ACS IN feb 2017 and still at same post and same comapny?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

umashanker said:


> Do i need to do ACS AGAIN as i have done ACS IN feb 2017 and still at same post and same comapny?


Same post and company is not sufficient 
It should also be the same location and RNR also

Cheers


----------



## pharisk (Mar 27, 2017)

Dear Tony,

Since they have increased the invitations to 1750 for the next round, have my chances to get invited increased as well?


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

It's s good news guys. Invitations caps have increased from 2000 per month to 3500 ,, 1750 each round. Time for party for all of my 65 and 60 points friends. Happy day are coming


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

Ramramram222 said:


> It's s good news guys. Invitations caps have increased from 2000 per month to 3500 ,, 1750 each round. Time for party for all of my 65 and 60 points friends. Happy day are coming
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


yeah great news - now I have to recalculate everything from the start again

Gonna be a long day

Tony


----------



## markymark5 (Mar 31, 2017)

Welshtone said:


> yeah great news - now I have to recalculate everything from the start again
> 
> Gonna be a long day
> 
> Tony


Good day indeed. An addition of 750 per round is huge and will be helpful to clear the old 65 pointers from last yr.

Ipinadala mula sa Huawei BLL-L22 gamit ang Tapatalk


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

Welshtone said:


> yeah great news - now I have to recalculate everything from the start again
> 
> 
> 
> ...




You're the only saviour We've got here. 
Thanks for the guidance mate. 
We really appreciate your handworks.

When you finish your calculations, please add one extra thing that whether 60 points of non pro rata have chances to get invited or not in this September month?? Appreciated!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

Here is a quick summary of the effect of 1750 for 6th September 2017:

1 It means absolutely nothing to Accountants, Auditors and probably nothing for ICT business analysts for this program year.

2 no more 489 family Invitations for pro rata occupations, except maybe for electronics engineers

3 All 65 point Telecomm Engineers, and other non-pros, being invited with DOE of up to about early August 2017. 

4 All pro rata occupations getting their full invite - Except for maybe electronics engineers as they may keep up with the 65 point main 189 DOE (which should get to early August 2017.

5 All pro rata 65 point backlogs should be easier to predict by getting their full quota each round.

Invitation round for 20th September 2017:

All 65 pointers for non-pros invited up to 20th September 2017 with maybe all the 60 point non pros up to some time in late June early July 2017

Regards


Tony


----------



## Mandip (Oct 26, 2015)

Hello guys,

As per latest results of 23 Aug DIBP call 65 pointers till 21 Jan 2017 and they also increases the number of invited from 1000 to 1750.
So experts can we predict more invites for 65 pointers in September rounds For 263111


----------



## tarungupta1688 (Jan 2, 2017)

I think there is a typo in regards with 2613 23rd Aug result they display 65 21st jan but how it could be possible 65 8th march already received invite in 29th march invite

Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk


----------



## AnkurMalik (Jun 1, 2017)

tarungupta1688 said:


> I think there is a typo in regards with 2613 23rd Aug result they display 65 21st jan but how it could be possible 65 8th march already received invite in 29th march invite
> 
> Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk


There is definitely an error. It should be some date after 8th March. Also, there is a change in invitation issued figure from 940 to 124. Now, I think 124 should be the real count. Let's wait for an update.


----------



## tarungupta1688 (Jan 2, 2017)

AnkurMalik said:


> There is definitely an error. It should be some date after 8th March. Also, there is a change in invitation issued figure from 940 to 124. Now, I think 124 should be the real count. Let's wait for an update.


Bro i am damm sure in last invite they give invitation to 124 having 70 and 75 points and not even a single invite for 65 2613

Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk


----------



## wjd322wo (Aug 4, 2017)

Welshtone said:


> yeah great news - now I have to recalculate everything from the start again
> 
> Gonna be a long day
> 
> Tony


Hahaha this news made my day so far and we are counting on ya!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

AnkurMalik said:


> There is definitely an error. It should be some date after 8th March. Also, there is a change in invitation issued figure from 940 to 124. Now, I think 124 should be the real count. Let's wait for an update.


It's just a typo
The correct figure should be 1124

Cheers


----------



## kumaonua (Aug 26, 2016)

tarungupta1688 said:


> Bro i am damm sure in last invite they give invitation to 124 having 70 and 75 points and not even a single invite for 65 2613
> 
> Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk


Yes, there are some typo errors. But I believe that it should be 1240 (310 * 4 round). Also, few users mentioned that they got invited in 65 points for 2613 category.

Hope for the best..let see..


----------



## tarungupta1688 (Jan 2, 2017)

kumaonua said:


> Yes, there are some typo errors. But I believe that it should be 1240 (310 * 4 round). Also, few users mentioned that they got invited in 65 points for 2613 category.
> 
> Hope for the best..let see..


Are you sure 2613 65 pointer got the invite in last round

Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk


----------



## sonamt (Mar 7, 2016)

newbienz said:


> It's just a typo
> 
> The correct figure should be 1124
> 
> ...




Is the correct figure 1124 or 1240(310*4). Any hopes for 2613 with doe 8th April 2016 in September? Can we expect similar ceiling to continue in October rounds? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kumaonua (Aug 26, 2016)

Tarun Bhai, 

I'm not sure about the correctness. But he mentioned in the immitracker site in comment section and later his id was disabled.

For you, I'm sure you will get invitation in next round..


----------



## pawan.chitta (Aug 5, 2017)

Ramramram222 said:


> It's s good news guys. Invitations caps have increased from 2000 per month to 3500 ,, 1750 each round. Time for party for all of my 65 and 60 points friends. Happy day are coming
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great to know about the increase in number of invitations, we are waiting for Invitation under 261313 with DOE as 19-August-2017. Please could you share the source which says invitation cap is increased.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sonamt said:


> Is the correct figure 1124 or 1240(310*4). Any hopes for 2613 with doe 8th April 2016 in September? Can we expect similar ceiling to continue in October rounds?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You are absolutely correct.
Most likely it should be 1240

Still on a high for the grant news

Cheers


----------



## 61459085 (Mar 7, 2016)

pawan.chitta said:


> Great to know about the increase in number of invitations, we are waiting for Invitation under 261313 with DOE as 19-August-2017. Please could you share the source which says invitation cap is increased.




DIBP website next round September invites 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kumaonua (Aug 26, 2016)

kumaonua said:


> Tarun Bhai,
> 
> I'm not sure about the correctness. But he mentioned in the immitracker site in comment section and later his id was disabled.
> 
> For you, I'm sure you will get invitation in next round..


Please check the website

SkillSelect


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

pawan.chitta said:


> Great to know about the increase in number of invitations, we are waiting for Invitation under 261313 with DOE as 19-August-2017. Please could you share the source which says invitation cap is increased.




Here you go bro,

http://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work/Skil

Check on Next invitation round title of INVITATIONS ROUND 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## leoujjawal (Dec 21, 2016)

newbienz said:


> sonamt said:
> 
> 
> > Is the correct figure 1124 or 1240(310*4). Any hopes for 2613 with doe 8th April 2016 in September? Can we expect similar ceiling to continue in October rounds?
> ...



Highly unlikely that there were 310 70 pointers...In 18 days from 4th Aug till 23rd Aug...1124 makes sense though. The 65 pointer invites would be just a few who had switched their occupation codes. If it is 1240...The 65 pointer invite for 6th Sep is still doubtful


----------



## pawan.chitta (Aug 5, 2017)

Thanks for sharing the link 
Hope all the 65 pointers will get invite this month


----------



## leoujjawal (Dec 21, 2016)

leoujjawal said:


> newbienz said:
> 
> 
> > sonamt said:
> ...



To add to this...The probability of 1240 is even less as, if 310 software would have been invited...The total 1000 limit would have crossed to 1080..Assuming about 130 non pro rated got invited on 23rd Aug. So 1124 is logical.


----------



## riteshsoni82 (Jul 12, 2017)

tarungupta1688 said:


> Are you sure 2613 65 pointer got the invite in last round
> 
> Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk


As per the result in Skill Select, 65 pointers were invited.
However the date of effect is showing as 20/1/2017 which is incorrect.

Points: 189
DOE: 20/4/2017
Code: 261312


----------



## lucid2010 (Jan 13, 2016)

sonamt said:


> Is the correct figure 1124 or 1240(310*4). Any hopes for 2613 with doe 8th April 2016 in September? Can we expect similar ceiling to continue in October rounds?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Im with the same boat with you bro...2613 doe 3rd April 2017. Lets wait for the next round and see


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

riteshsoni82 said:


> As per the result in Skill Select, 65 pointers were invited.
> However the date of effect is showing as 20/1/2017 which is incorrect.
> 
> Points: 189
> ...


It may not be.
If the applicant had suspended his EOI after lodging and activated the EOI before the round, then the date maybe correct
I am just talking technically.

Cheers


----------



## dnalost (Jan 12, 2017)

FFacs said:


> dnalost said:
> 
> 
> > Good day Tony,
> ...


Seeing the results, it seems that for 2613 early January EOI's are invited, the above theory is incorrect right?


----------



## markymark5 (Mar 31, 2017)

dnalost said:


> Seeing the results, it seems that for 2613 early January EOI's are invited, the above theory is incorrect right?


How come?


----------



## lucid2010 (Jan 13, 2016)

newbienz said:


> It may not be.
> If the applicant had suspended his EOI after lodging and activated the EOI before the round, then the date maybe correct
> I am just talking technically.
> 
> Cheers


Congrats newbienz happy for you and thanks for your insights in this group


----------



## arup.chaudhury (May 12, 2017)

At last some positive vibes flowing for 65 and 60 pointers.  

The last result graph shows around 140 65 pointers were invited across all codes. 

Hoping the next round would see around 900 invites with 65 points.


----------



## AnkurMalik (Jun 1, 2017)

newbienz said:


> It may not be.
> If the applicant had suspended his EOI after lodging and activated the EOI before the round, then the date maybe correct
> I am just talking technically.
> 
> Cheers


Congratulations mate and good luck! 
You deserved it and you have been really helpful to the community.


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

leoujjawal said:


> Highly unlikely that there were 310 70 pointers...In 18 days from 4th Aug till 23rd Aug...1124 makes sense though. The 65 pointer invites would be just a few who had switched their occupation codes. If it is 1240...The 65 pointer invite for 6th Sep is still doubtful


Hi Leo

1240 is correct ceiling for 4 rounds. the ceilings are for 189 and 489 combined. With a 65 point invite recorded in January looks odd, as the official backlog is supposed to start from March 2017 - but I calculate it to be absolutely possible (same for the Networkers) - it just means that hardly and invites went to the 65 point backlogs of Developer Programmers and Networkers as the 1000 ceiling hit while it was mopping up these scattered early DOE 2nd invites.

If I said to you - what if I lodged my 65 point EOI for 2613 on 20th January 2017 and I got invited in March but I did not apply for my visa within 60 days , but I got a second invite on 23rd August 2017 -is this possible. the answer is 100% it is possible - if you look at the old results - a 20th January 2017 2613 65 point invite would have been invited to make 189 visa application on 1st March 2017 round. if no application lodged it would re-activate from 1st May 2017. I would now have a 65 point with a DOE before the official DOE of 8th March 2017.

By 1st May 2017 the annual ceiling had been reached so no more invites happened for my occupation until 12th July 2017 but not at the 65 point level until 23rd August 2017.

So any 65 point EOI lodged for 2613 from 11th December 2016 to 7th March 2017, who did not lodge a visa application within 60 days of that invite, would now be invited on 23rd August ahead of all 8th March 2016 EOIs - or up to 20th January 2017 as it turned out. So the 65 point backlogs for Developer Programmers and Network Professionals was all wasted on second invites that will probably not get used the second time either. The 6th September round will get rid of these last 2nd invites and the 20th September round will be pure 1st invites and be a better guide to how quickly the 65 point backlog is being cleared. 

No wonder the Accountants/Auditors are in a mess, they have double invites for multiple EOIs to contend with

the figures show that there were about 135 invites to the 65 point Mechanical Engineers, Networkers and Developer Program EOIs, so there must be 20 or 30 double invites in there for the Networkers and Developer programmers (each) - much more than I would have anticipated

No wonder the Accountants/Auditors are in a mess, they have double invites for multiple EOIs to contend with 

Regards

Tony


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

dnalost said:


> Seeing the results, it seems that for 2613 early January EOI's are invited, the above theory is incorrect right?


No. IF a skill has run out of allocation, all remaining EOIs for that skills will be ignored as the queue is followed. So all those still on 70+ points ran out of allocation before the marker moved down to 65 points (having exhausted all other 70 point EOIs). Skills with queues at 65 points stretching back the furthest began getting invites at 65 points, until they too ran out of allocation. The marker then moved forward until it reached an EOI with a 65 point or higher score for a skill with allocation left and continued inviting in this way. 

It's really fairly simple to imagine. Just take all the EOIs and lay them in one long line, oldest to newest. In your hand you have a clipboard with the following noted: current inviting point level, total invites left, and remaining allocation per pro rata skill. You start with the highest point level anywhere in the queue. Let's say 75 for the sake of demonstration. You walk down the queue from the front and query each EOI with three simple questions: Do I have invites left? Does the EOI's skill have allocation left (or is it non-pro-rata)? Is this EOI at the required points level? If the answer to all three is yes, the EOI gets invited and 1 is taken off the remaining invites & allocation if pro-rata. This continues. When you get to the end of the queue you lower the points by 5 and start again at the beginning.


----------



## allajunaki (Jul 19, 2017)

September 6th Will have 1750 Invites (as opposed to 1000 earlier). This should help some of the 65 pointers. They have the results up for the August round.
https://www.border.gov.au/Busi/Empl/skillselect#tab-content-2


----------



## aminn_524 (Feb 29, 2016)

ok guys, with this increase, what should be our expectation for 2613? how many days it moves( from 8th March) on 6th September round? if there is not special case like the one got invite in January, should we say the backlog will be cleared till end of March?

If we assume there are 100 places left for 65 pointer for each round, how many 65 pointers we might have from 8th March to 1th April?


----------



## Moving on (Aug 30, 2017)

With this increase us with 60 points may have hope in the next few rounds. Right??

341111 General electrician
60 points 
Doe 28/08/17

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Subhash Bohra (Jan 27, 2016)

DIBP do not publish the no. of applicants with their score for each Code or does it ?? I mean now that they are saying next round they will invite maximum of 1750 people... then is there any way to find when we will get our invite... if not exact then some approximate estimate


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Subhash Bohra said:


> DIBP do not publish the no. of applicants with their score for each Code or does it ?? I mean now that they are saying next round they will invite maximum of 1750 people... then is there any way to find when we will get our invite... if not exact then some approximate estimate


The number of EOIs in the system and their Anzsco codes or points is not published by the department 
The closest that you can know it , is by going to the immitracker website which is private and works based on voluntary information uploaded by applicants 

Cheers


----------



## Jana143 (Jan 26, 2017)

Hi
Can anyone suggest when can I get an invitation. Will I get a chance for September or October?
261313 
EOI submitted - 13/08/2017


----------



## markymark5 (Mar 31, 2017)

Subhash Bohra said:


> DIBP do not publish the no. of applicants with their score for each Code or does it ?? I mean now that they are saying next round they will invite maximum of 1750 people... then is there any way to find when we will get our invite... if not exact then some approximate estimate


There's no way, sadly, and I believe they will never disclose that.

You may look for unofficial analysis of the current trends from some Migration Agent sites and also in here, but take note that those are not the official ones and may not happen come invitation rounds.


----------



## sumitgupta22 (Sep 27, 2016)

> Originally Posted by tarungupta1688 View Post
> I think there is a typo in regards with 2613 23rd Aug result they display 65 21st jan but how it could be possible 65 8th march already received invite in 29th march invite
> 
> Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk





AnkurMalik said:


> There is definitely an error. It should be some date after 8th March. Also, there is a change in invitation issued figure from 940 to 124. Now, I think 124 should be the real count. Let's wait for an update.


Not a typo. As reported in forum earlier, there were few candidates who had 65 points and updated their occupation to software engineer (probably after reassessment) which did not change their DOE.. so these are valid figures


----------



## scorpion24 (Mar 13, 2017)

I see something in 23rd August invitation round results Page which I dont understand.

For 2613 - Points Score : 65 and DOE - 20/01/2017 1:37 pm

Previous DOE for 65 pointers was 8th march 2017. How come 65 pointers DOE went back to 20th Jan 2017?

https://www.border.gov.au/WorkinginAustralia/Pages/23-august-2017-round-results.aspx


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

scorpion24 said:


> I see something in 23rd August invitation round results Page which I dont understand.
> 
> For 2613 - Points Score : 65 and DOE - 20/01/2017 1:37 pm
> 
> ...


The only technically posiible solution is that the applicant had suspended his EOI after lodging in Jan and activated it just before the 23rd Aug round

It can be a typo also but the former is more likely

Also as someon just pointed out, if an applicant has jumped from 263111 to 261313
Cheers


----------



## scorpion24 (Mar 13, 2017)

sumitgupta22 said:


> Not a typo. As reported in forum earlier, there were few candidates who had 65 points and updated their occupation to software engineer (probably after reassessment) which did not change their DOE.. so these are valid figures


Thanks for that info. It looked as if the backlog moved to 20th Jan for 65 pointers.


----------



## scorpion24 (Mar 13, 2017)

newbienz said:


> The only technically posiible solution is that the applicant had suspended his EOI after lodging in Jan and activated it just before the 23rd Aug round
> 
> It can be a typo also but the former is more likely
> Cheers


Thanks dude!!!


----------



## sumitgupta22 (Sep 27, 2016)

aminn_524 said:


> ok guys, with this increase, what should be our expectation for 2613? how many days it moves( from 8th March) on 6th September round? if there is not special case like the one got invite in January, should we say the backlog will be cleared till end of March?
> 
> If we assume there are 100 places left for 65 pointer for each round, how many 65 pointers we might have from 8th March to 1th April?


That is not type.. and a person reported that he got invitation with Jan Eoi as he changed his occupation (read my previous post). 

As far as movement of cutoff date for 2613 concerned, I guess from now on it should 7-8 days per round. Last year I usually moved around 10 days which I believe could reduce to 7-8 considering a substantial number of higher pointers this year..


----------



## scorpion24 (Mar 13, 2017)

And also the occupation ceilings definitely not showing correct numbers. It shows invitations to date as 124 where as they were at 930 after 9th August invitation.

2613	Software and Applications Programmers*	6202	124


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

scorpion24 said:


> And also the occupation ceilings definitely not showing correct numbers. It shows invitations to date as 124 where as they were at 930 after 9th August invitation.
> 
> 2613	Software and Applications Programmers*	6202	124


its a typo for sure

It will be either 1124 or 1240

Cheers


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

newbienz said:


> its a typo for sure
> 
> It will be either 1124 or 1240
> 
> Cheers


Yes

It is 1240 as I know of a 489 hopeful who did not get invited so all of the 310 were invited for 23rd August 2017

The 65 point DOEs for Networkers (21st January 2017) and Developer Programmers (20th January 2017) are not typos as they make perfect sense for a 65 point EOI on those days, when no visa application was lodged - such EOIs would get their 2nd invites ahead of the expected backlogged 65 pointers, which is what happened on 23rd August 2017.

Regards

Tony


----------



## aminn_524 (Feb 29, 2016)

sumitgupta22 said:


> That is not type.. and a person reported that he got invitation with Jan Eoi as he changed his occupation (read my previous post).
> 
> As far as movement of cutoff date for 2613 concerned, I guess from now on it should 7-8 days per round. Last year I usually moved around 10 days which I believe could reduce to 7-8 considering a substantial number of higher pointers this year..


Thank you for the reply, however, I checked the last year trend, it is about 15 to 20 days movement


----------



## aminn_524 (Feb 29, 2016)

Welshtone said:


> Yes
> 
> It is 1240 as I know of a 489 hopeful who did not get invited so all of the 310 were invited for 23rd August 2017
> 
> Tony


You mean all 310 quota went to 189? so if that is the case, does not that mean there were 300+ 70 pointers for 2613 within 19 days?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

aminn_524 said:


> You mean all 310 quota went to 189? so if that is the case, does not that mean there were 300+ 70 pointers for 2613 within 19 days?


About 140 65 pointers also got invited overall in this round

We do not know they were from which category

Maybe a lot of other old Anzsco applicants jumped on the 2613 bandwagon 

Cheers


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

aminn_524 said:


> You mean all 310 quota went to 189? so if that is the case, does not that mean there were 300+ 70 pointers for 2613 within 19 days?


No, I mean all the 310 invites went to 189 or 489, there were none left over like with the electronics Engineers.

As Newbienz says, about 135 invites went to 65 point Mechanical, Networkers and Developers - surely no more than 60 of the 108 went to Mechanical Engineers meaning that about 75 went as second invites to the Netwrokers and Developers - a frightening number of unused first invitations

Regards

Tony


----------



## Gbulani (Jul 9, 2017)

It is also possible that 60 pointers got 5 points of experience added. Because of that it shows 20-01-2017 for 261313. 
Let me know what you think? 




newbienz said:


> scorpion24 said:
> 
> 
> > I see something in 23rd August invitation round results Page which I dont understand.
> ...


----------



## RobbieWill (Jul 27, 2017)

newbienz said:


> The only technically posiible solution is that the applicant had suspended his EOI after lodging in Jan and activated it just before the 23rd Aug round
> 
> It can be a typo also but the former is more likely
> 
> ...


So if I subimtted EOI on say, May 1st under job code A and then change the code from A to B on say June 1st. My DOE will be May 1st instead of June 1st?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

RobbieWill said:


> So if I subimtted EOI on say, May 1st under job code A and then change the code from A to B on say June 1st. My DOE will be May 1st instead of June 1st?


Looks like it

I personally haven't tried editing an EOI
So don't know if the Anzsco code entry is editable or not

Cheers


----------



## dnalost (Jan 12, 2017)

scorpion24 said:


> Thanks for that info. It looked as if the backlog moved to 20th Jan for 65 pointers.


how many invites would have gone to 65 pointers for 2613?
Totally there are around 130 65 pointers invited. 
If there are at-least 30-40, then why has the date moved only to 20th Jan? Were there so many changes done on Occupation codes?


----------



## sumitgupta22 (Sep 27, 2016)

aminn_524 said:


> Thank you for the reply, however, I checked the last year trend, it is about 15 to 20 days movement


20 days movement was reported when it was a double round.. otherwise on an average 10 days..


----------



## aminn_524 (Feb 29, 2016)

I think getting assessment for 2621, and switching from 2613 to 2621 is possible for me, so what is your suggestion? should I create a new EOI for this code? or even change my current EOI , DOE : 31th march with 65 point to 2621? I believe there are not many 70 pointer for this occupation, so getting an invite should be easy. And please tell me whether the mentioned tasks in this link are suitable for 2621 : 

1220.0 - ANZSCO - Australian and New Zealand Standard Classification of Occupations, First Edition, Revision 1


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

Pro-Rata Occupations - Invitation Trend has been updated with 23 August Round results.


----------



## ppl1121 (Aug 13, 2017)

Welshtone said:


> No, I mean all the 310 invites went to 189 or 489, there were none left over like with the electronics Engineers.
> 
> As Newbienz says, about 135 invites went to 65 point Mechanical, Networkers and Developers - surely no more than 60 of the 108 went to Mechanical Engineers meaning that about 75 went as second invites to the Netwrokers and Developers - a frightening number of unused first invitations
> 
> ...


Hi Tony,
Do you know roughly how many 2613 invites went into 489 in the round of 23th Aug? Thanks.


----------



## arup.chaudhury (May 12, 2017)

So it seems that for codes like 2613 people have filed their EOI and forgot to remove it and hence getting invited again. 

What a waste of time for genuine candidates.   

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

ppl1121 said:


> Hi Tony,
> Do you know roughly how many 2613 invites went into 489 in the round of 23th Aug? Thanks.


It looks like 30 or 40 went to 65 pointers with second invites - probably all wasted if the holders did not apply the first time back in March 2017 - then whatever left of the 310, maybe another 50 or so, would have gone to the 489 pool. These second invites and maybe those that change their Nominated occupations, only distort the system for a round or two when it drops down from 70 to 65 - so we should see some proper inroads into the 65 backlog on 6th September 2017 as there will be fewer 2nd invites to ge through and no invites dropping down to the 489 pool 

Regards

Tony


----------



## osamapervez (Jul 5, 2017)

Anyone else facing problem while logging into skillselect? It says "you do not have permission to requested resource" 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Moving on (Aug 30, 2017)

Can somebody estimate if 60 points non pro rata stand a chance now with this increase in invites.

341111 General electrician 
60 points
Doe 28/08/17

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## RedAfle (Oct 13, 2016)

osamapervez said:


> Anyone else facing problem while logging into skillselect? It says "you do not have permission to requested resource"
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have the same problem


----------



## osamapervez (Jul 5, 2017)

Looks like theyre updating the system


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

Welshtone said:


> It looks like 30 or 40 went to 65 pointers with second invites - probably all wasted if the holders did not apply the first time back in March 2017 - then whatever left of the 310, maybe another 50 or so, would have gone to the 489 pool. These second invites and maybe those that change their Nominated occupations, only distort the system for a round or two when it drops down from 70 to 65 - so we should see some proper inroads into the 65 backlog on 6th September 2017 as there will be fewer 2nd invites to ge through and no invites dropping down to the 489 pool
> 
> Regards
> 
> Tony


I think second invites will continue to be a problem. Although the second invites from multiple rounds last year surface when a point total is first breached, and thus will be a higher amount, we should also remember that they were originally invited when their EOIs were fairly "fresh". Given how old some of these 65 point EOIs will be when they get invited, I foresee second invites being a big problem. Consider 2611xx, for example. When they finally invite 65 pointers it will be EOIs from about 15 months back. How many of those will be MIA owners who let invites expire and get a second invite? I would hazard a lot. North of 50%? Perhaps.


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

Moving on said:


> Can somebody estimate if 60 points non pro rata stand a chance now with this increase in invites.
> 
> 341111 General electrician
> 60 points
> ...


No promises, but last year they were inviting 2000 per round and consistently struggled to fill the slots given the lack of non pro rata EOIs. I think you should be feeling a lot more comfortable now. Might take a round or two, but I would hope that you'll get the invite soon enough.


----------



## Sd1982 (May 4, 2017)

osamapervez said:


> Anyone else facing problem while logging into skillselect? It says "you do not have permission to requested resource"
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, same error


----------



## Dgrover (Jul 7, 2017)

Hi Tony

Last year's invites for 2631 ended with 65 cut off till 2nd Feb 2017. This year, 23rd Aug round 65 cut off went back to 21st Jan 2017.

Is this too because of change in occupation or 2nd invites? Everytime there is a new angle coming up !!

Are you able to predict the app. timeline for 2631 with 1750 invites per round now..


----------



## SainiG (Aug 10, 2016)

osamapervez said:


> Anyone else facing problem while logging into skillselect? It says "you do not have permission to requested resource"
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You do not have permission to the requested resource.

Same error as checked just now.


----------



## Dvdb (Aug 30, 2017)

*September dates*

6 September - 189 - 1750
6 September - 489 - 200

20 September - 189 - 1750
20 September - 489 - 200

Hopefully things get going now!


----------



## Chelsu (Aug 13, 2017)

Dear all,

I am new here. Can you suggest when can i get invite?

189
261313(Software engineer)
70 points
EOI submitted : 31st Aug 2017

Regards,


----------



## Chewitt88 (Aug 28, 2017)

Hey, 
When do they send the invites? I mean, do they send all the invites on the day of that round or do they drag them out over the two weeks? So come the 7th September if you've heard nothing you know to wait for the next round....? 
TIA


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

Chelsu said:


> Dear all,
> 
> I am new here. Can you suggest when can i get invite?
> 
> ...


Next round most probably .. worst case round after that. Keep the docs ready


----------



## Chelsu (Aug 13, 2017)

sharma1981 said:


> Chelsu said:
> 
> 
> > Dear all,
> ...



Thank you for the quick reply. What are the docs required then?


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

Chewitt88 said:


> Hey,
> When do they send the invites? I mean, do they send all the invites on the day of that round or do they drag them out over the two weeks? So come the 7th September if you've heard nothing you know to wait for the next round....?
> TIA




All the invitations will be issued on the same day within 00:00 to 00:30 AEST. I haven't seen anyone getting invitations after this time. But I am sure you won't be getting any invitations after that day till next invitation round. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bnetkunt (May 2, 2017)

Chelsu said:


> Dear all,
> 
> I am new here. Can you suggest when can i get invite?
> 
> ...


You will get in September 6th round
Cheers

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## hridesh1987 (Aug 22, 2017)

Hi Brothers,

While filling EOI, it's asking "Does the client have other current passports?" . Do i need to mention my old expired passport or it is ONLY for people with Dual Nationality? It is quite confusing !


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

Chelsu said:


> Thank you for the quick reply. What are the docs required then?


https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa...endent-visa-(subclass-189)-document-checklist


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

hridesh1987 said:


> Hi Brothers,
> 
> While filling EOI, it's asking "Does the client have other current passports?" . Do i need to mention my old expired passport or it is ONLY for people with Dual Nationality? It is quite confusing !


This is NOT for expired ones. Its for active passports of other countries


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

aminn_524 said:


> ok guys, with this increase, what should be our expectation for 2613? how many days it moves( from 8th March) on 6th September round? if there is not special case like the one got invite in January, should we say the backlog will be cleared till end of March?
> 
> If we assume there are 100 places left for 65 pointer for each round, how many 65 pointers we might have from 8th March to 1th April?


that's all very hard to estimate... we should expect movement by 3-10 days on average each round, as per previous observation. 

Few times it moved by 15-30 days... however, an exception, not the rule.


----------



## Arjun13 (Aug 31, 2017)

*261313- EOI -25th April 2017*

Hi All,
I am new here and appreciate the efforts of all the experts for clearing our doubts.Could you please predict invitation for 189 

261313(Software engineer)
65 points
EOI submitted : 25th April 2017

Thanks,
Arjun


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

Arjun13 said:


> Hi All,
> I am new here and appreciate the efforts of all the experts for clearing our doubts.Could you please predict invitation for 189
> 
> 261313(Software engineer)
> ...


Wait and watch for few more rounds .... may be you need to wait for 2-3 rounds more.


----------



## Arjun13 (Aug 31, 2017)

Thanks a lot for quick reply.was just curious if i should try to increase my point by appearing in PTE.

Regards,
Arjun


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

Arjun13 said:


> Thanks a lot for quick reply.was just curious if i should try to increase my point by appearing in PTE.
> 
> Regards,
> Arjun


Yes by all means do try !!!!

There is plenty of info in PTE thread reg. the same. Go for it


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Arjun13 said:


> Thanks a lot for quick reply.was just curious if i should try to increase my point by appearing in PTE.
> 
> Regards,
> Arjun


I would not be in favour of wasting money for PTE A again unless you have missed your 20 only by a couple of points

There is light at the end of the tunnel

With 65 points you are not too far from getting an invite with the increased quota

Cheers


----------



## Arjun13 (Aug 31, 2017)

sharma1981 said:


> Yes by all means do try !!!!
> 
> There is plenty of info in PTE thread reg. the same. Go for it



Yes as who knows how this trend turns up for 65 pointer.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Arjun13 said:


> Yes as who knows how this trend turns up for 65 pointer.


The decision is yours, who am I to object

Cheers


----------



## Arjun13 (Aug 31, 2017)

newbienz said:


> I would not be in favour of wasting money for PTE A again unless you have missed your 20 only by a couple of points
> 
> There is light at the end of the tunnel
> 
> ...




Ya i second you on this , i was waiting for 23rd august result to see the chance possibility of being invited in next 2-3 rounds and 20th Jan EOI shocked me actually.so thought of appearing in PTE though i will wait till 6th September round.
Thanks for your encouraging words.

Regards,
Arjun


----------



## Phil_Laurent (Jun 10, 2017)

Dvdb said:


> 6 September - 189 - 1750
> 6 September - 489 - 200
> 
> 20 September - 189 - 1750
> ...


The occupation ceiling increase from the 1000 to 1750 is a very good fortune for the 65 pointers.


----------



## bnetkunt (May 2, 2017)

Arjun13 said:


> Thanks a lot for quick reply.was just curious if i should try to increase my point by appearing in PTE.
> 
> Regards,
> Arjun


Hello Arjun...do u think do we need to take pte once more .
I also have 261313
65 points
Doe:17 May 2017

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

bnetkunt said:


> Hello Arjun...do u think do we need to take pte once more .
> I also have 261313
> 65 points
> Doe:17 May 2017
> ...


If you think you are capable of scoring 79+ across all modules then go for it. It will get you sure shot invite immediately. 65 points will take some more time for invite with your DOE


----------



## bnetkunt (May 2, 2017)

sharma1981 said:


> If you think you are capable of scoring 79+ across all modules then go for it. It will get you sure shot invite immediately. 65 points will take some more time for invite with your DOE


Thx for your reply.Since I am not sure of getting 79.I am in doubt to give pte again.
At least if I get invite in December that is also fine.

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## tini86 (Sep 1, 2017)

I am 60 pointers as Registered Nurse. I received my skill assessment result just a few days after secon round of June one...
after missing that one very close chance, there is a very little hope to get invitation in this year.. I wonder if they changed the rules in regard of giving invitations?? Nurses always under the ceiling and tend to get invitation very next round with 60 points as they invited each occupations with sudden numbers of people.. but Now it seems like they just care about points only and then dos.. hah...... sigh.. when will I be invited... after having so many bad luck regarding visa, nursing license stuff, feel so exgausted and feel like I am not belong to this country..


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

bnetkunt said:


> Thx for your reply.Since I am not sure of getting 79.I am in doubt to give pte again.
> At least if I get invite in December that is also fine.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


what is your current PTE score?


----------



## bnetkunt (May 2, 2017)

sharma1981 said:


> what is your current PTE score?


It's L-69 R-72 S-71 W -73

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

bnetkunt said:


> It's L-69 R-72 S-71 W -73
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


hmmm

Why don.t you take a f2f training in india. There are some 2-3 weeks training available for 6-7K. WHo knows it might help you? 

Then you can book a slot and give away test if improvement seen.

Final decision is yours after all its yours money !!!!!

for 2613 ... we are expecting more 65 pointers to get invited soon but if you want early invite then its a risk worth taking.


----------



## bnetkunt (May 2, 2017)

sharma1981 said:


> hmmm
> 
> Why don.t you take a f2f training in india. There are some 2-3 weeks training available for 6-7K. WHo knows it might help you?
> 
> ...


Yeah thanks for your suggestion.
Will see sep6 round.will see how it turns up.If at least candidates of 65 from April gets picked up.I won't go for another PTE

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## jk999 (Aug 16, 2017)

any chances as the numbers increased ?


----------



## jk999 (Aug 16, 2017)

Welshtone said:


> Zero for the 189
> 
> I don't even pretend to know anything about your chances for the 190 but I would be looking at my eligibility for NSW Regional 489 otherwise you could be going nowhere fast
> 
> ...



Any chances for non pro code 351311 as the numbers increased ?


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

tini86 said:


> I am 60 pointers as Registered Nurse. I received my skill assessment result just a few days after secon round of June one...
> after missing that one very close chance, there is a very little hope to get invitation in this year.. I wonder if they changed the rules in regard of giving invitations?? Nurses always under the ceiling and tend to get invitation very next round with 60 points as they invited each occupations with sudden numbers of people.. but Now it seems like they just care about points only and then dos.. hah...... sigh.. when will I be invited... after having so many bad luck regarding visa, nursing license stuff, feel so exgausted and feel like I am not belong to this country..




This is what we commonly called GAMES OF POINT. Highest points get invited first.
Even though I am sailing on same boat with you, applied on 60 points for Registered Nurse on first of July. I was totally shocked when I didn't receive my invitations in my first round and later came to know it's all because of limited 1000 invitations cap per round, from which more than 950 invitations used by Pro- Rata occupations.

Finally DIBP, increased the invitations caps to 1750 per round for September. I am not sure about me but you will surely be invited on 20 Sep Round if you have applied late June. Hope I will get mine as well. Good luck!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## naveen_kumar222002 (Sep 1, 2017)

Submitted EOI on 1Sep'17
189
2339-Engg Tech
75 points

When can one expect an invite?


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

naveen_kumar222002 said:


> Submitted EOI on 1Sep'17
> 189
> 2339-Engg Tech
> 75 points
> ...


Is this pro-rata or non-pro rata

75 points are good to secure invite in next round


----------



## naveen_kumar222002 (Sep 1, 2017)

No clue about pro / non-pro . Would mind elaborating?


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

naveen_kumar222002 said:


> No clue about pro / non-pro . Would mind elaborating?


There are occupations which have certain limit. Yours is a pro-rata one. Once its cap is reached no more invites happen.

I see that for your occupation , 70 was cut-off points in last round. So for sure you will get invite in next round. Get ready for VISA fee payment and start collecting all the docs needed. Go thru below link

https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa...endent-visa-(subclass-189)-document-checklist

Upload all docs as soon as you get the invite after paying VISA fee.


----------



## rajdeep2017 (May 13, 2017)

As per Iscah

Increase from 1000 per round to 1750 per round for the two September
Invitation Rounds
Effect on Pro Rata Occupations:

Let’s first state who is not affected by this increase:
Accountants, Auditors and ICT Business analysts, will not be affected in any way by this increase
in total invites.
Other Pro rata occupations:
Mechanical Engineers look like they got their full 108 invites as they were the first in the 65 point
queue. The increase in overall numbers to 1750 will ensure they will move through their backlog
and not lose any of the 108 invites to the 489 system for the two September invitation rounds.
There is potential for their 65 point DOE to move about a month each round, getting to maybe the
end of February 2017 by the second round in September.
Other Engineers are still in the 70 point range and may get just a few invites off their 65 point
backlog in the second round of September 2017 – but progress will be slow through the 65 point 
backlog due to their 50 point pro rata restriction each round and close to 50 EOIs joining the
system at 70 and above each fortnight.
Network Professionals will be ensured of getting all their 65 point invites for the 189 EOIs and they
should progress a week or so each invitation round in September 2017 and maybe get into the
March 2017 65 pointers.
Developer Programmers are a big winner I think, as the 1000 limit was meaning they were losing
a lot of their potential 310 invites for the 189 EOIs, to the 489 family EOIs. I am expecting their
65 point backlog to jump a couple of weeks each round and get into the April 2017 backlog.
I think the biggest winners are the Electronics Engineers as their 65 point progress was being
totally held up by the 1000 limit. Their 65 point DOE could move forward many months and by
the second round in September, be held up from going into the 60 point zone by the restriction of
the 1750 on the non pro rata occupations.
Effect on Non-Pro Rata Occupations:
This is a life-line for all 65 and 60 point Non-Pro Rata EOIs – it looked like there would be no 65
point invitations until April 2018 and probably no 60 point EOI invitations at all for the year.
The increase will mean all 966 Pro Rata invites will go to the 189 system – leaving 784 invites for
Non-Pros – we think about 150 non-pros were getting invites at the 70 and above range – this will
mean an extra 634 invites for the 65 point non pro rata occupations.
We think the first 50 or so of these will go to the 65 point Telecommunication Engineer EOIs,
backlogged from 20th May to 21st June 2017. Then all the other Non-Pro Rata 65 point EOIs join
the party – about just under 600 invites, should move 65 point invites to late July 2017 and the
second invitation for September 2017 will maybe move it to close to the 20th September 2017,
meaning a slim chance for some 60 point Telecommunication Engineer invites from 20th May 2017.
Let’s not think about October invitation rounds until we know the numbers for those.
© Iscah 2017


----------



## angelo1996 (Sep 1, 2017)

Hi, I am a secondary school teacher with 65 points, submitted EOI 11 July, can anyone give me an indication if teachers with 65 points are getting invited?


----------



## markymark5 (Mar 31, 2017)

naveen_kumar222002 said:


> Submitted EOI on 1Sep'17
> 189
> 2339-Engg Tech
> 75 points
> ...


Great chance next invite.

Ipinadala mula sa Huawei BLL-L22 gamit ang Tapatalk


----------



## Ryanf1 (Sep 2, 2017)

Hello guys, I'm new here...i have two questions: 2- I am trying to update my EOI now but receiving an error on login( error 401 unauthorized access). Is this a system error? 
2- My EOI for 2335 mech engineering will be 70 pts after i update it, should I expect an invite in September?
Thanks alot,
Ryan


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Ryanf1 said:


> Hello guys, I'm new here...i have two questions: 2- I am trying to update my EOI now but receiving an error on login( error 401 unauthorized access). Is this a system error?
> 2- My EOI for 2335 mech engineering will be 70 pts after i update it, should I expect an invite in September?
> Thanks alot,
> Ryan


It looks like it. Since, another guy got the same error. 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...tralia/1326186-having-trouble-access-eoi.html

The system maintenance is supposed to be from 2 pm. But it looks like it started earlier.

System maintenance and technical issues


----------



## Ryanf1 (Sep 2, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> Ryanf1 said:
> 
> 
> > Hello guys, I'm new here...i have two questions: 2- I am trying to update my EOI now but receiving an error on login( error 401 unauthorized access). Is this a system error?
> ...



Thanks bro. Any clue regarding my second question?


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Ryanf1 said:


> Thanks bro. Any clue regarding my second question?


It already touched 65. So, you can expect invite this Tuesday night. Try lodge Complete Application if you want quicker grant.


----------



## Chewitt88 (Aug 28, 2017)

Tuesday night... is that when all invites are sent? 
Thanks


----------



## Australianpr2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

What are the chances of getting invite for DOE 1st Aug 2017 with 65 points in occupational code 261313 ?

Any predictions on invitation timeline ??


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Australianpr2017 said:


> What are the chances of getting invite for DOE 1st Aug 2017 with 65 points in occupational code 261313 ?
> 
> Any predictions on invitation timeline ??


The 65 wagon is on the move

Wait for the 6th Sep results and then take a call

Cheers


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

Australianpr2017 said:


> What are the chances of getting invite for DOE 1st Aug 2017 with 65 points in occupational code 261313 ?
> 
> Any predictions on invitation timeline ??


not very soon.. it will take sometime for the cutoff to reach you


----------



## harsm123 (Dec 18, 2016)

Hello All.. I have 65 points for Software Engineer with EOI effective date 14 April.
Any chances of getting invite in 6 September round..?? 

Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

harsm123 said:


> Hello All.. I have 65 points for Software Engineer with EOI effective date 14 April.
> Any chances of getting invite in 6 September round..??
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


Time will tell
Very uncertain times

Cheers


----------



## gnana1986 (Nov 24, 2016)

Hi,

My last working day in current organisation is on 8th September 2017. After that I will be joining new organisation in Kuwait. 

1> Do i need to update EOI for change in organisation and should i enter the End date?
2> Do i need to enter the information about new organisation that I will be joining in Kuwait
3> Will I have any issue for Aus PR?
4> If there are any other things that i am missing or need to be aware, Kindly let me know. 

Thanks for all your support. 



ANZSCO Code: 261313, Software Engineer
PTE-A: L 71, R 68, S 79, W 71 : 14th April 2017
ACS (+Ve) : 14th June 2017
EOI Lodged (189) : 65 points : 15 June 2017 
PCC: Done
Invitation Received:
MED:
VISA Lodged:


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

gnana1986 said:


> Hi,
> 
> My last working day in current organisation is on 8th September 2017. After that I will be joining new organisation in Kuwait.
> 
> ...


1. On 8th September edit the current job entry end date from TO date to 8th Sep

2. Start a new job experience entry when you join in Kuwait and again in this give TO DATE in the end column. But mark this entry as NON relavant.
I am presuming that you will not get yourself reassessed and don't want to claim points for the Kuwait experience 

3. Your EOI will not earn any points from 8 Sep towards experience. Other then that there is no change

4. Just take care that you enter all the above dates carefully and mark the entries as. Non Relevant for new job

Cheers


----------



## gnana1986 (Nov 24, 2016)

newbienz said:


> 1. On 8th September edit the current job entry end date from TO date to 8th Sep
> 
> 2. Start a new job experience entry when you join in Kuwait and again in this give TO DATE in the end column. But mark this entry as NON relavant.
> I am presuming that you will not get yourself reassessed and don't want to claim points for the Kuwait experience
> ...



Great, Will do that. Will not be taking another assessment. Even if i get invitation after november its fine for me. 

If I edit my EOI, Lodged date will get updated and will it delay my ITA?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

gnana1986 said:


> Great, Will do that. Will not be taking another assessment. Even if i get invitation after november its fine for me.
> 
> If I edit my EOI, Lodged date will get updated and will it delay my ITA?


As there will be no change of points, the date of effect will be unchanged
Your invite chances will not be affected

Cheers


----------



## iconsydney (Oct 6, 2013)

Hey Guyz,

Needed assistance regarding my EOI, Jobe code: 263111

EOI submitted on 10 March 17, With 65 points (Claimed 5 pts for Spouse with same occupation in SOL)

Recently 15 days back my wife got promoted in the company, Now her designation is changed. (Responsibilities remain the same)

Do i need to update somewhere on EOI about it.

As the draw is near for 263111 on Tuesday, I would need to make changes at the moment.

And also would this effect my DOE.

Amy help/views would be appreciated. Thank you  :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Moving on (Aug 30, 2017)

I don't understand how system ended up so unfair this financial year for non pro rata occupations. With 60 points before July no problem now it's a big problem

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## markymark5 (Mar 31, 2017)

iconaseem said:


> Hey Guyz,
> 
> Needed assistance regarding my EOI, Jobe code: 263111
> 
> ...


WOW! What a font. Hahaha.

Anyway, if you have a valid ACS assessment of your wife, you should be fine. Make sure to include ALL employment info in Form 80, once invited.


----------



## iconsydney (Oct 6, 2013)

markymark5 said:


> WOW! What a font. Hahaha.
> 
> Anyway, if you have a valid ACS assessment of your wife, you should be fine. Make sure to include ALL employment info in Form 80, once invited.


Cool, So i dont need to update anything in EOI for now ?


----------



## punit0000 (Jun 18, 2017)

What are the chances of getting invite by next year March for 233411 Electronics Engineer at 60 points, DOE: 1/9/17 ? 
Thanks in Advance 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## markymark5 (Mar 31, 2017)

punit0000 said:


> What are the chances of getting invite by next year March for 233411 Electronics Engineer at 60 points, DOE: 1/9/17 ?
> Thanks in Advance
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Based on the current trends, no chance. Consider increasing your English score.


----------



## punit0000 (Jun 18, 2017)

Thanks for your reply. But I have seen, last year people with 60 points, DOE, 12/16, got invitation in April'17. Will it not be similar trend this year ? Considering that, from next few rounds people with 65 points will start getting Invites? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## markymark5 (Mar 31, 2017)

punit0000 said:


> Thanks for your reply. But I have seen, last year people with 60 points, DOE, 12/16, got invitation in April'17. Will it not be similar trend this year ? Considering that, from next few rounds people with 65 points will start getting Invites?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's different compared to last year, and all occupations were affected. No 60 pointers were invited this program year on ALL occupations. That might be changing this month but might be a stretch.

Re: your occupation, it is a pro rata occupation and there's a HUGE chance that after the program year, only a few 60 pointers will be invited, probably never.


----------



## sriram9621 (Apr 22, 2017)

Hi Experts,
My EOI details are :
Job code : 263111
DOE: 6th April 2017
Points : 65
Please let me know when I can expect invitation.


----------



## Preetham Raj (Sep 2, 2017)

Need info:

I have an invite for 75 points but few people told me that I may have made a wrong claim and my Visa might get rejected if I proceed further.

I have experience of 5 yrs and 10 months(10 points) but ACS deducted 2 yrs(will get reduced to 5 points). 

Question: 
1. Should I have mentioned what is given by ACS(3 yrs - 5 points) rather than claiming for ~6 yrs(10 points)?
2. Have I made a wrong claim?


----------



## sharadnv (Apr 18, 2017)

Hi all,

Seeing the current trend, what would be the invitation month for 65 points with EOI date as 09th May 2017.
I have PTE score of 65.
Should i try to increase it to 79+, already gave it thrice in total, but the score keeps on deteriorating ...just losing my money.

Even if its around Dec, then i can wait for it.:fish2:


----------



## LadyZebo (Aug 31, 2017)

Preetham Raj said:


> Need info:
> 
> I have an invite for 75 points but few people told me that I may have made a wrong claim and my Visa might get rejected if I proceed further.
> 
> ...


 I think you might have to correct your EOI to avoid visa rejection, it's better you follow what is in you assessment report because you will be submitting it as supporting document for the Visa application


----------



## Smarffy (Dec 19, 2012)

Preetham Raj said:


> Need info:
> 
> I have an invite for 75 points but few people told me that I may have made a wrong claim and my Visa might get rejected if I proceed further.
> 
> ...




Yes you need to fill your eoi as per your skill assessment. It's better to let this invitation expire and correct your eoi for another invitation. Cheers. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Smarffy (Dec 19, 2012)

sharadnv said:


> Hi all,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




What's your occupation code?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sharadnv (Apr 18, 2017)

smarffy said:


> what's your occupation code?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iphone using tapatalk


anzsco	: 261313


----------



## parth1310 (Jul 30, 2017)

Preetham Raj said:


> Need info:
> 
> I have an invite for 75 points but few people told me that I may have made a wrong claim and my Visa might get rejected if I proceed further.
> 
> ...




You cannot claim experience for the years deducted by ACS; will mostly result in a rejection. 

Best thing to do is let this invite expire; meanwhile submit another EOI. Even with a reduction in 5 points you should get an invite this month. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sharadnv said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Seeing the current trend, what would be the invitation month for 65 points with EOI date as 09th May 2017.
> I have PTE score of 65.
> ...


Let the results for Sep rounds be declared 
The position will become much clear on how the 65 pointers are moving 
Then take a decision 

You are under severe stress when giving PTEA which is being reflected in your deteriorating scores
So I doubt if giving the test again will yield different results 

You may not have to give PTEA again in all probability .
Just wait for the cutoffs to be published 

Cheers


----------



## Ryanf1 (Sep 2, 2017)

Hello!
Has anyone tried to login to skillselect today? When is this system problem going to be solved!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Ryanf1 said:


> Hello!
> Has anyone tried to login to skillselect today? When is this system problem going to be solved!


Looks like Monday only 

Cheers


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

sharadnv said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Seeing the current trend, what would be the invitation month for 65 points with EOI date as 09th May 2017.
> I have PTE score of 65.
> ...


Newbienz is right - let's sit back and wait before we get too carried away - the good news is that the 65 pointers have started for 2613, and the increase to 1750 means all 310 will be for the 189 system, so the 65 point backlog will get the maximum invites possible up to a total of 310 total each round.

But there are always problems when the system drops 5 points with the invites - double invites looks to be an issue with Networkers and 2613 - we know about 135 invites went to the 65 point level and they only went to Mechanical, Networkers and 2613. Mechanical has limit of 108 - so let's say as much as 80 were left for their 65 point cohort ( I would think it would be less but let's go with a high figure to emphasize that the double invites may be worse than we could possibly think for Networkers and 2613), that would leave 65 invites going to Networkers and 2613 and yet it looks like all their invites at 65 went to "double invites".

so lets look a bit closer at the date range of possible double invites:

The period for putting a 65 point EOI on the system, getting invited, not applying within 60 days and then getting an invite on 23rd August or 6th Septemer is:

For Networkers = 21st November 2016 to 3rd February 2017 - a 74 day period 

For 2613 = 11th December 2016 to 8th March 2017 - an 87 day period

The Networkers have another 13 days of double invites before starting their real backlog and the 2613 have another 47 days of double invites to get through.

so the 6th September results my not be as good as we expect but hopefully the 20th September results should give us a truer idea of how quickly the 65 point backlog will clear for both of these occupations. Although the 2613 double invite backlog looks worse than the Networkers, the Networkers used all their 65 allocation to get to 21st January whereas the 2613 would have lost many to the 489s, so I still expect the 2613 to blast into March 2017 backlog on 6th September, but better progress for the 29th September

Regards

Tony


----------



## Phil_Laurent (Jun 10, 2017)

Preetham Raj said:


> Need info:
> 
> I have an invite for 75 points but few people told me that I may have made a wrong claim and my Visa might get rejected if I proceed further.
> 
> ...


Hi Bro,

You have definitely made a wrong claim. You can only claim what ACS (valuation authority) have given you. Please be more careful with your claims.

thanks


----------



## Preetham Raj (Sep 2, 2017)

Thank you for the responses guys. I really needed to sort the confusion.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Chewitt88 said:


> Tuesday night... is that when all invites are sent?
> Thanks


Well Tuesday midnight or Wednesday 12 am Sydney/ACT time or 3 pm Tuesday afternoon for you in UK.


----------



## sethu.it2000 (Apr 25, 2017)

When is the next EOI invitations round ?

Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kamalbhai (Apr 10, 2017)

sethu.it2000 said:


> When is the next EOI invitations round ?
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk


6th of September 2017

Sent from my LG-H818 using Tapatalk


----------



## AmazingTiger (Feb 17, 2017)

sethu.it2000 said:


> When is the next EOI invitations round ?
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk


Curious, you got 70 points, ACS and PTE are done. What is causing you to hold back from filing you EOI ASAP ?


----------



## sethu.it2000 (Apr 25, 2017)

AmazingTiger said:


> Curious, you got 70 points, ACS and PTE are done. What is causing you to hold back from filing you EOI ASAP ?


Got some issues due to which I had to delay and now will apply asap

Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk


----------



## adithya77 (Jul 26, 2017)

sethu.it2000 said:


> Got some issues due to which I had to delay and now will apply asap
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk


when can I expect my EOI date is 25/JULY/2017 with 65 points as a programmer Developer


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

adithya77 said:


> when can I expect my EOI date is 25/JULY/2017 with 65 points as a programmer Developer


The situation is very fluid for 65 pointers

Let a couple of September rounds cutoffs results Be published and then take a call

At this moment it's just shooting in the dark

Cheers


----------



## mpathak9 (Dec 13, 2016)

Hi,

As per 23rd august round result till jan 2017 65 pointers are cleared but as per 29th march round result it is saying that till 8th march 65 pointers are cleared under 2613 ANZSCO . this is making me confused. Any idea??


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

mpathak9 said:


> Hi,
> 
> As per 23rd august round result till jan 2017 65 pointers are cleared but as per 29th march round result it is saying that till 8th march 65 pointers are cleared under 2613 ANZSCO . this is making me confused. Any idea??


The only logical answer is that applicants un suspended their EOIs or jumped to 2613 from other Anzsco codes

Cheers


----------



## mpathak9 (Dec 13, 2016)

newbienz said:


> mpathak9 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi,
> ...


I can understand about un suspending thing however it can happen if and only if a mass number of people had activated their suspended profile all of a sudden but jumping from other profession???? How can people just jump from one to another... Seriously no idea


----------



## bnetkunt (May 2, 2017)

mpathak9 said:


> I can understand about un suspending thing however it can happen if and only if a mass number of people had activated their suspended profile all of a sudden but jumping from other profession???? How can people just jump from one to another... Seriously no idea


It might be a Typo error also.Because we have seen bipb making a lot of typo errors

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

mpathak9 said:


> I can understand about un suspending thing however it can happen if and only if a mass number of people had activated their suspended profile all of a sudden but jumping from other profession???? How can people just jump from one to another... Seriously no idea


It is from 65 point EOIs lodged between 11th December 2016 and 7th March 2017 where no visa was lodged in the 60 day period. so any EOI lodged in this period and no visa lodged would be in the system at 23rd August 2017 waiting for their second invite - with DOEs between 11th December 2016 and 7th March 2017 - 

Check it out - If I put 65 point invite on 11th December 2016, I would have been invited on 1st February 2017, to lodge my 189 visa. But I did not lodge my visa as I realised I had claimed too many points for experience so I put on new EOI at 60 point and forgot about my 65 point EOI. The 65 point EOI gets re-activated 60 days later on 3rd April 2017. Next invitation round after 3rd April was 12th April but the system only got down to 75 pointers and closed off for the year and never got back down to inviting 65 pointers until 23rd August 2017 ..... 

Regards


Tony


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

Welshtone said:


> It is from 65 point EOIs lodged between 11th December 2016 and 7th March 2017 where no visa was lodged in the 60 day period. so any EOI lodged in this period and no visa lodged would be in the system at 23rd August 2017 waiting for their second invite - with DOEs between 11th December 2016 and 7th March 2017 -
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Damn!!! 

Whoever had created that EOI is a mad person. It's completely insane. He had already wasted 2 of valuable invitations, which can be used for some other desperately waited candidates. Even though, this phenomenon is not stopping as it will be re-activated again after 60 days.

Isn't there any way to stop this ****??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## markymark5 (Mar 31, 2017)

Ramramram222 said:


> Damn!!!
> 
> Whoever had created that EOI is a mad person. It's completely insane. He had already wasted 2 of valuable invitations, which can be used for some other desperately waited candidates. Even though, this phenomenon is not stopping as it will be re-activated again after 60 days.
> 
> ...


Or someone who doesn't have proper guidance of a MARA agent/experts.

I believe you can only be invited twice on the same EOI.


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

markymark5 said:


> Or someone who doesn't have proper guidance of a MARA agent/experts.
> 
> 
> 
> I believe you can only be invited twice on the same EOI.




Well, in that case of maximum 2 invitations for one EOI, it's alright. However, he still has wasted 1 Invitation and on the way for 2nd one if he doesn't accept it. Some tougher rules have to be implemented for those who wastes their invitations. Minimum 2-3 months suspension to submit new one.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sanu90 (Jul 10, 2017)

Hello experts 

Kindly help me in my query

I have got my PCCs from India and Australia in Nov 2016 which is going to expire soon. I was expecting invitation early this year and so applied for PCC last year itself unaware about the huge changes this year. In addition, I had to renew my passport this month because of its expiry so my question is do I have to apply for the PCCs again as the new passport number is different than the old one?
I am expecting an invitation on 6th Sept so please suggest me what to do as I want to submit a complete application.

Thanks


----------



## Akshatmarian (Feb 2, 2017)

Hi,

I had submitted EOI in Feb 2017 with 65 Points under ICT Business Analyst. Do you think there is any chance of getting an invite this months.

Best regards,
Akshat


----------



## singhj07 (Sep 1, 2017)

Expecting invitation soon for 2631 on 70 points, DOE: 01/09/2017 . ACS listed my work experience valid but I have not claimed it in EOI as I don't have enough documentation to backup the claim. Will DIBP still ask me to provide documentation for my work experienced which has not been claimed in my EOI. I am Confused! Help is much appreciated.


----------



## vjsharma89 (Jun 25, 2017)

singhj07 said:


> Expecting invitation soon for 2631 on 70 points, DOE: 01/09/2017 . ACS listed my work experience valid but I have not claimed it in EOI as I don't have enough documentation to backup the claim. Will DIBP still ask me to provide documentation for my work experienced which has not been claimed in my EOI. I am Confused! Help is much appreciated.


What documents did you submit to ACS for work experience assessment?
If ACS accepted your documents and gave you a positive outcome on Work experience, I don't see any reason for DIBP to not accept it.
Anyhow, if you are not claiming points for it, they won't ask for the documentation. But it's a good practice to mention it in your CV at least.


----------



## singhj07 (Sep 1, 2017)

I have provided ACS reference letter from my Employer as my migration asked me. Reference letter says I worked minimum 20 hours per week but there are some weeks where I have worked less than 20 hours. ACS accepted it and gave me positive outcome. However, I would not be able to prove that if I submit my pay slips to DIBP.


----------



## vjsharma89 (Jun 25, 2017)

sanu90 said:


> Hello experts
> 
> Kindly help me in my query
> 
> ...


I'm afraid you'll have to get a new PCC as the passport number would be different on your previous PCC.
I would suggest, you lodge your visa with the previous PCC and apply for a new PCC in the meanwhile.
Also, using the "Update Us" option, let the DIBP know that your PCC is about to expire soon and that it has a different passport number. Due to this reason, you've applied for a new PCC and that you'll submit it as soon as you get it".
It shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## vjsharma89 (Jun 25, 2017)

singhj07 said:


> I have provided ACS reference letter from my Employer as my migration asked me. Reference letter says I worked minimum 20 hours per week but there are some weeks where I have worked less than 20 hours. ACS accepted it and gave me positive outcome. However, I would not be able to prove that if I submit my pay slips to DIBP.


That's a little tricky. CO might ask for it or he/she might just work with the reference letter that you provided to ACS. If they were paid leaves, you won't have any problem.
But if they weren't paid leaves then its totally at your CO's discretion to accept the reference letter or not.


----------



## amitsutar (Feb 25, 2017)

SainiG said:


> You do not have permission to the requested resource.
> 
> Same error as checked just now.


I am facing the same issue.. Unable to login to SkillSelect


----------



## singhj07 (Sep 1, 2017)

This is why I have not claimed 5 points for this work experience expecting DIBP not to ask for documentation for it. I have asked migration agents and they advised me that DIBP will not ask for anything which is not part of my EOI claim. Any comments on that?


----------



## amitsutar (Feb 25, 2017)

Hello Experts,

I am looking at points calculation and need inputs. 

ACS has considered my experience * After Mar 2009 * 
I had done the assessment in Mar 2017. 

So I was hoping to get get maximum points for 8 years experience 1st Apr 2009 to 31st Mar 2017. 

When I applied ACS was already in process of transition from current organisation. I have joined a new employer after Apr 2017. The role and responsibilities in new organisation is quite similar to my occupation code.

When I put the date range 1st Apr 2009 - 31st Mar 2017 system is considering less than 8 years (just by 1 day )

Two questions:
1. How come the year is not calculated correctly in EOI system?
2. Should I go for reassessment as I have different employer but doing same RNR?

Please advise. My complete details are in signature below.


----------



## vjsharma89 (Jun 25, 2017)

singhj07 said:


> This is why I have not claimed 5 points for this work experience expecting DIBP not to ask for documentation for it. I have asked migration agents and they advised me that DIBP will not ask for anything which is not part of my EOI claim. Any comments on that?


Your agent is right. DIBP won't ask for documentation related to your work ex if you are not claiming points for it.


----------



## amitsutar (Feb 25, 2017)

leoujjawal said:


> To add to this...The probability of 1240 is even less as, if 310 software would have been invited...The total 1000 limit would have crossed to 1080..Assuming about 130 non pro rated got invited on 23rd Aug. So 1124 is logical.


How come every time the count for occupation code 2613 goofed up? Last month as well the count was showing just one. 

I am wondering who're updating the systems at DIBP? Aren't there any validations made before publishing?


----------



## vjsharma89 (Jun 25, 2017)

amitsutar said:


> Hello Experts,
> 
> I am looking at points calculation and need inputs.
> 
> ...


The reason for EOI system to consider your employment less than 8 years is because it doesn't consider the end date.
Your employment term comes out to be 7 years, 11 months, 30 days excluding the end date.
I would suggest you talk to an agent regarding this and meanwhile wait for more experienced members of the forum for their suggestion on your issue.


----------



## sanu90 (Jul 10, 2017)

vjsharma89 said:


> I'm afraid you'll have to get a new PCC as the passport number would be different on your previous PCC.
> I would suggest, you lodge your visa with the previous PCC and apply for a new PCC in the meanwhile.
> Also, using the "Update Us" option, let the DIBP know that your PCC is about to expire soon and that it has a different passport number. Due to this reason, you've applied for a new PCC and that you'll submit it as soon as you get it".
> It shouldn't be a problem.


Hi

Is it not the case that the old passport number will be linked to the new one??


----------



## vjsharma89 (Jun 25, 2017)

sanu90 said:


> Hi
> 
> Is it not the case that the old passport number will be linked to the new one??


They are linked in immigration system but your PCC doesn't mention your current passport number which would be required if not now, may be at a later stage. Your PCC is simply an outdated document. And I think, DIBP won't accept an outdated document.


----------



## amitsutar (Feb 25, 2017)

Thanks for reply. Should I put end date as 1st Apr 2017 then? But I left that organisation on 31st Mar only. So I can't mention end date as 1st Apr.


----------



## vjsharma89 (Jun 25, 2017)

amitsutar said:


> Thanks for reply. Should I put end date as 1st Apr 2017 then? But I left that organisation on 31st Mar only. So I can't mention end date as 1st Apr.


You answered your question yourself. You cannot do that.


----------



## amitsutar (Feb 25, 2017)

vjsharma89 said:


> You answered your question yourself. You cannot do that.


Even I did not have long gap between two employments. There was 3 days gap.. may be because of that!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

amitsutar said:


> Hello Experts,
> 
> I am looking at points calculation and need inputs.
> 
> ...


You should get 8 years experience as per the dates

you can send an email to Skillselect asking them to remedy the same as there seems to be a bug.
If they don't, you have to live with it 

If you want to claim points for even 1 day experience in the new company, you will have to get yourself reassessed with a fresh RNR 
Just saying that you have the same RNR may not be sufficient to convince the CO

It is only 1 day so I am also tempted to say go ahead with the same assessment and claim it, but only you should take that decision as if it is a very strict Co, he may not accept it, and technically he would be right

Cheers


----------



## vjsharma89 (Jun 25, 2017)

amitsutar said:


> Even I did not have long gap between two employments. There was 3 days gap.. may be because of that!


The gap explains it _amitsutar_.
The total employment period has to be 8 years for you to be able to claim the full points.
It's 3 days less in your case.
Best is to get a new assessment with new RNR. Better be safe than sorry!


----------



## amitsutar (Feb 25, 2017)

vjsharma89 said:


> The gap explains it _amitsutar_.
> The total employment period has to be 8 years for you to be able to claim the full points.
> It's 3 days less in your case.
> Best is to get a new assessment with new RNR. Better be safe than sorry!



Yes. Looks like.


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

amitsutar said:


> Yes. Looks like.


If you are happy with your current experience put the new period in as well to get the 15 points - either DIBP will be happy with your current position or they could request you get it assessed by ACS - if DIBP can see the duties and pay are similar to the previous ACS recognised experience period, they are unlikely to insist you get the ACS to assess it. 

Regards


Tony


----------



## sagniksar (Sep 3, 2017)

*Submitted Application id in EOI skill assessment section*

hey friends,
In my EOI application I have submitted application id instead of EA id, will it going to affect in getting invitation.


----------



## Australianpr2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

Welshtone said:


> It is from 65 point EOIs lodged between 11th December 2016 and 7th March 2017 where no visa was lodged in the 60 day period. so any EOI lodged in this period and no visa lodged would be in the system at 23rd August 2017 waiting for their second invite - with DOEs between 11th December 2016 and 7th March 2017 -
> 
> Check it out - If I put 65 point invite on 11th December 2016, I would have been invited on 1st February 2017, to lodge my 189 visa. But I did not lodge my visa as I realised I had claimed too many points for experience so I put on new EOI at 60 point and forgot about my 65 point EOI. The 65 point EOI gets re-activated 60 days later on 3rd April 2017. Next invitation round after 3rd April was 12th April but the system only got down to 75 pointers and closed off for the year and never got back down to inviting 65 pointers until 23rd August 2017 .....
> 
> ...



Hey Tony,

It would be like loop as per example given by you.

Is there any max retry limit as it will not go on infinitely ?


----------



## Chimera (Aug 15, 2016)

Hello,

During the ACS evaluation, I had submitted an experience letter. I got this from my organisation and the designation mentioned on it was 'IT Specialist'. I resigned around December and the relieving letter I received from my organisation stated my designation as 'application developer'. Would this be a problem during the visa grant stage? 

261313/ 21st march 2017/ 65 points

Thanks.


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

Australianpr2017 said:


> Hey Tony,
> 
> It would be like loop as per example given by you.
> 
> Is there any max retry limit as it will not go on infinitely ?


Each EOI can be invited a maximum of two times - if no application is made within 60 days of the second invite, the EOI is removed from the Skillselect system.

Regards

Tony


----------



## danielo (Jul 8, 2016)

sagniksar said:


> hey friends,
> In my EOI application I have submitted application id instead of EA id, will it going to affect in getting invitation.


In fact, I was assuming they require the EA application ID instead of the EA ID and so I provided the former as well in my EOI. 
Why do you think otherwise?

I think it makes more sense for DIBP to request the application ID in the EOI as you could possibly have several applications with EA, e.g. for different occupations.

Does anybody else have thoughts on this? 
I presume the system for ACS for example should be similar with a separate personal ID and application IDs?!


----------



## parth1310 (Jul 30, 2017)

sagniksar said:


> hey friends,
> 
> In my EOI application I have submitted application id instead of EA id, will it going to affect in getting invitation.




Change the details in your EOI ASAP; before you get the invite. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## parth1310 (Jul 30, 2017)

Welshtone said:


> If you are happy with your current experience put the new period in as well to get the 15 points - either DIBP will be happy with your current position or they could request you get it assessed by ACS - if DIBP can see the duties and pay are similar to the previous ACS recognised experience period, they are unlikely to insist you get the ACS to assess it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Doing so, will it risk getting a rejection in any case? I mean, can they see this as a case of over-claiming and result in a rejection?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## malik.afnan134 (Feb 8, 2017)

Welshtone said:


> Each EOI can be invited a maximum of two times - if no application is made within 60 days of the second invite, the EOI is removed from the Skillselect system.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hi Tony, 

Do you feel any 60 pointers Non Pro Rata could get invited in this round. After inviting around 960 from pro rata, how the remaining 890 invites will get distributed in non pro rata. 

Is there any chances in coming round or next round for 60 pointers from non pro rata? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## markymark5 (Mar 31, 2017)

parth1310 said:


> Doing so, will it risk getting a rejection in any case? I mean, can they see this as a case of over-claiming and result in a rejection?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The risk is there but if you can justify it, by all means.


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

parth1310 said:


> Doing so, will it risk getting a rejection in any case? I mean, can they see this as a case of over-claiming and result in a rejection?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi

DIBP determine your points for experience, not ACS. ACS can provide an advisory but where you have subsequent experience to the ACS skills Assessment, DIBP would not expect you to get a new experience advisory unless the new experience was not obviously closely related and/or at the professional ICT level

Regards

Tony


----------



## parth1310 (Jul 30, 2017)

Welshtone said:


> Hi
> 
> DIBP determine your points for experience, not ACS. ACS can provide an advisory but where you have subsequent experience to the ACS skills Assessment, DIBP would not expect you to get a new experience advisory unless the new experience was not obviously closely related and/or at the professional ICT level
> 
> ...


yes, makes sense.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Chimera said:


> Hello,
> 
> During the ACS evaluation, I had submitted an experience letter. I got this from my organisation and the designation mentioned on it was 'IT Specialist'. I resigned around December and the relieving letter I received from my organisation stated my designation as 'application developer'. Would this be a problem during the visa grant stage?
> 
> ...


When was the assessment done ?
Did you continue to claim points for experience beyond the assessment date ?
The company will not mention the designation as IT specialist in the relieving letter unless your designation was changed post the ACS assessment 

Check your payslips 
What designation do they show for the period beyond assessment?

Cheers


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

malik.afnan134 said:


> Hi Tony,
> 
> Do you feel any 60 pointers Non Pro Rata could get invited in this round. After inviting around 960 from pro rata, how the remaining 890 invites will get distributed in non pro rata.
> 
> ...


I think there are close to 950 X 65 point Non-Pro EOIs in the queue ahead of all the 60 point Non=pro EOIs - as at 6th September 2017 - plus about 150 at 70 and above - so 1100 in the queue ahead of the 1st 60 point non-pro EOI, which has been in the queue from 24th May 2017. So your 890 invites on 6th September will still leave about 200 65 pointers in the queue ahead of the 60 pointers. Come 20th September, another 150 at 70 and above, plus the 200 ahead of you - leaves about 540 invites for the 60 pointers - I think it may just get into early August 2017 lodged EOIs at 60 points.

Regards

Tony


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sanu90 said:


> Hello experts
> 
> Kindly help me in my query
> 
> ...


The same PCC Can be used as long as they are valid on the day you upload the same.
You will be giving the old passport number in the Form 80, so the CO will be able to link the PCC with the old passport

You may be asked to do the same again by the CO, as technically they should be valid on the date of the grant, but that depends on the CO. Many members whose pcc expired during processing were not asked to renew

If I were you , I would not get fresh pcc done

Cheers


----------



## Danish06 (Apr 11, 2017)

What are the chances of invitation.
DOE ; 13/03/17
Points; 65
Analyst programmer.


----------



## wjd322wo (Aug 4, 2017)

So I'm wondering what will happen with electronics engineers tomorrow night. As some say we may not receive our full allocation again.

By the way, I'm on 65 point with DOE of 6th May. What do you guys think if I have chance this time or not?

Thanks


----------



## bnetkunt (May 2, 2017)

Danish06 said:


> What are the chances of invitation.
> DOE ; 13/03/17
> Points; 65
> Analyst programmer.


I guess you will get the invite in September 6th round.
Please update here after September 6th.
Cheers

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

*==&gt; 189 EOI Invitations for September 2017*



Welshtone said:


> I think there are close to 950 X 65 point Non-Pro EOIs in the queue ahead of all the 60 point Non=pro EOIs - as at 6th September 2017 - plus about 150 at 70 and above - so 1100 in the queue ahead of the 1st 60 point non-pro EOI, which has been in the queue from 24th May 2017. So your 890 invites on 6th September will still leave about 200 65 pointers in the queue ahead of the 60 pointers. Come 20th September, another 150 at 70 and above, plus the 200 ahead of you - leaves about 540 invites for the 60 pointers - I think it may just get into early August 2017 lodged EOIs at 60 points.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hi mate

Do you really think it will go till early August 2017 for 60 pointers?? I have applied on 14th July on 60 points. 

Do you think I will be invited on 20 September ??

Thanks.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Danish06 said:


> What are the chances of invitation.
> DOE ; 13/03/17
> Points; 65
> Analyst programmer.


Quite high

Cheers


----------



## Australianpr2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

*Need to Understand 489 invitation process*

I am seeing following information given on 189 & 489 PR invitation - 
===============================================
Due to high levels of demand, and in keeping with previous years, the below occupation groups will be subject to pro rata arrangements to ensure availability of invitations across the programme year. *SkillSelect first allocates available places to Skilled – Independent visas (subclass 189) and then the remaining to Skilled – Regional (Provisional) visas (subclass 489).* If all places are taken up by subclass 189 visas then there will be no invitations issued for subclass 489 visas in these occupations.

Accountants
Auditors, Company Secretaries and Corporate Treasurers
Electronics Engineers
Industrial, Mechanical and Production Engineers
Other Engineering Professionals
ICT Business and System Analysts
Software and Applications Programmers
Computer Network Professionals 
================================================

Do we still think that 489 invitation is going out for above pro data occupation ?

if yes, how does it work ?

Please explain.


----------



## sriram9621 (Apr 22, 2017)

Hi All,
What are my chances of getting invitation
DOE: 6th April 17
Points: 65
Job code : 263111
Please update.


----------



## Wingmaker (May 1, 2017)

Welshtone said:


> I think there are close to 950 X 65 point Non-Pro EOIs in the queue ahead of all the 60 point Non=pro EOIs - as at 6th September 2017 - plus about 150 at 70 and above - so 1100 in the queue ahead of the 1st 60 point non-pro EOI, which has been in the queue from 24th May 2017. So your 890 invites on 6th September will still leave about 200 65 pointers in the queue ahead of the 60 pointers. Come 20th September, another 150 at 70 and above, plus the 200 ahead of you - leaves about 540 invites for the 60 pointers - I think it may just get into early August 2017 lodged EOIs at 60 points.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Tony





newbienz said:


> The same PCC Can be used as long as they are valid on the day you upload the same.
> You will be giving the old passport number in the Form 80, so the CO will be able to link the PCC with the old passport
> 
> You may be asked to do the same again by the CO, as technically they should be valid on the date of the grant, but that depends on the CO. Many members whose pcc expired during processing were not asked to renew
> ...


Hi Tony and newbienz,

Based on Tony's estimation, my EOI lodged on 5 July 2017 with 60 points for 263311 (non-pro) has a slim chance to receive invitation on 20 Sept round.

I have secured my Certificate of Good Conduct from Malaysian government (Foreign Affairs Ministry) on 19 June 2017, with my passport number remain unchanged. 

In my case, if I indeed receive my invitation on 20 Sept, should I reapply the Certificate of Good Conduct to aim for direct grant? 

The processing time by the Malaysian government is about 2 to 3 weeks for the certificate of good conduct. 

Thanks.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Wingmaker said:


> Hi Tony and newbienz,
> 
> Based on Tony's estimation, my EOI lodged on 5 July 2017 with 60 points for 263311 (non-pro) has a slim chance to receive invitation on 20 Sept round.
> 
> ...


As and when you get an invite, you can upload the certificate of good conduct under the character documents section

Whether it will actually help or not, will depend on the CO, but no harm in any case

Cheers


----------



## priti.tiwari (Aug 4, 2017)

Hi 
I would appreciate someone could answer my question. I am new to this forum. We are planning to apply for ACS soon i have few question please advise me:
1)My husband has 10 years of experience in IT and he is BE Electronics. He is been working in data ware housing and business intelligence. 

Can once please advise what could should he choose for ACS assessment to get the maximum possible point.
Waiting for prompt reply.

Thanks & Regards,
Priti


----------



## leoujjawal (Dec 21, 2016)

Wingmaker said:


> Welshtone said:
> 
> 
> > I think there are close to 950 X 65 point Non-Pro EOIs in the queue ahead of all the 60 point Non=pro EOIs - as at 6th September 2017 - plus about 150 at 70 and above - so 1100 in the queue ahead of the 1st 60 point non-pro EOI, which has been in the queue from 24th May 2017. So your 890 invites on 6th September will still leave about 200 65 pointers in the queue ahead of the 60 pointers. Come 20th September, another 150 at 70 and above, plus the 200 ahead of you - leaves about 540 invites for the 60 pointers - I think it may just get into early August 2017 lodged EOIs at 60 points.
> ...



Can the same PCC be used? Let's say my PCC was done on 1st Jan 2017. DIBP says the PCC is valid for an year.
If I recieve my invitation on 6th Sep. 9 months are gone. 

What I have overheard is once you receive the grant post invite, the pcc should be valid.What I mean is if I receive the grant somewhere in April2018. The current pcc doesn't stands valid or some sort of this relation.


----------



## leoujjawal (Dec 21, 2016)

priti.tiwari said:


> Hi
> I would appreciate someone could answer my question. I am new to this forum. We are planning to apply for ACS soon i have few question please advise me:
> 1)My husband has 10 years of experience in IT and he is BE Electronics. He is been working in data ware housing and business intelligence.
> 
> ...


As he is an electronics engg...ACS would deduct 4 years from his exp. Even after deducting 4 yrs , he can claim 10 points from his exp of 6 yrs. A generic category is Software Engineer (261313)


----------



## AmazingTiger (Feb 17, 2017)

priti.tiwari said:


> Hi
> I would appreciate someone could answer my question. I am new to this forum. We are planning to apply for ACS soon i have few question please advise me:
> 1)My husband has 10 years of experience in IT and he is BE Electronics. He is been working in data ware housing and business intelligence.
> 
> ...


IMO, more than technology/designation it is his roles and responsibilities that matter if you are asking which code he should get himself assessed for.

That said, there is a lot of overlap in roles and responsibilities between the different codes.

Refer to the CBOK handbook to understand how ACS interprets the differences between the codes. Based on that, and the prevailing cut offs for the different ICT codes, the documentation that you possess to support your claim, you should be able to come to an informed decision.


Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kaur preet (Jul 4, 2017)

*189 invite for 263311*

Hi
can I expect invite in september rounds I lodged y eoi on 11/05/2017 with 60 points, 263311, telecom engineer


----------



## blackrider89 (Jul 14, 2014)

Kaur preet said:


> Hi
> can I expect invite in september rounds I lodged y eoi on 11/05/2017 with 60 points, 263311, telecom engineer


2nd round, definitely.


----------



## 1441889 (Mar 22, 2017)

Hi seniors, please help me assess my chance:

261313 with 65 points and DOE 22/03. 

Thanks.


----------



## chvarma80 (Jan 10, 2017)

*hi*



corlelon said:


> Hi seniors, please help me assess my chance:
> 
> 261313 with 65 points and DOE 22/03.
> 
> Thanks.


If you don't get tomorrow, then something is very wrong!


----------



## 1441889 (Mar 22, 2017)

chvarma80 said:


> If you don't get tomorrow, then something is very wrong!


I guess I know what you mean... :fingerscrossed::yo:


----------



## sriram9621 (Apr 22, 2017)

Experts please advise on my chances of getting invitation in September rounds...
263111 / 65 points / doe : 6th April 17
Any update is much appreciated..


----------



## AnkurMalik (Jun 1, 2017)

sriram9621 said:


> Experts please advise on my chances of getting invitation in September rounds...
> 263111 / 65 points / doe : 6th April 17
> Any update is much appreciated..


You must get invite in September, if not, then we won't be able to guess this year's trend ever. September round should and must move 65 pointers till April at least.


----------



## amitsutar (Feb 25, 2017)

Welshtone said:


> Hi
> 
> DIBP determine your points for experience, not ACS. ACS can provide an advisory but where you have subsequent experience to the ACS skills Assessment, DIBP would not expect you to get a new experience advisory unless the new experience was not obviously closely related and/or at the professional ICT level
> 
> ...


Tony, 

Will the reference letter from new organisation and payslips would suffice to claim the points? I am short of just 3 days to be eligible for 15 points.


----------



## sriram9621 (Apr 22, 2017)

Thanks Ankur yes hoping for the best !!


----------



## braich.abhijeet (Jun 10, 2017)

Hello Newbienz, welshtone and others, i am in need of a crucial guidance.

Current status: Filed EOI for 263111 with 60 points which is pro-rata occupation. trying hard for PTE 79+ but failing to get additional 10 points.

When i got ACS for 263111, the occupational ceilings were not announced. Later, they also published 2621 Database and Systems Administrator which is non-prorata with ceiling of 2391.

Since 2621 is also in close relation to my job responsibilities, i am thinking to get another ACS evaluation done, which i am certain to get positive assessment for.

My question is about 2621 Database and System admin occupation. Since this is a newly introduced occupation, i am hoping there won't be many applications. I want to understand if 60 points are enough for this non-prorata occupation. it would take around 30 days to file EOI for this. What are the invitation trends for this job code? is it worth going through ACS process again and pay 500 AUD fee?

is there any hope in 2621code with 60 points if i do EOI next month?

Thanking you in advance.

Age: 27 (30 points)
Education: Bachelor Degree (15 points)
Work Experience: 5 points
PTE Mock A : LRSW 71 67 70 72 
PTE Mock B : LRSW 76 72 67 73
PTE Exam 1: LRSW 73 85 65 85 (19 Jun)
PTE Exam 2: LRSW 89 78 65 89 (07 Aug)
PTE Exam 3: LRSW worst than above two (31 Aug)
ACS Applied: 19th July
ACS Received: 11th Aug


----------



## PhysioJo (Nov 19, 2010)

Hi Amitsutar,

If not then you could maybe resit your PTE A you were very close last time and it could potentially give you an extra 10 points!


----------



## amitsutar (Feb 25, 2017)

PhysioJo said:


> Hi Amitsutar,
> 
> If not then you could maybe resit your PTE A you were very close last time and it could potentially give you an extra 10 points!


Yeah... that's the last resort for me! I have to try hard to secure 79+ in all sections.


----------



## Wingmaker (May 1, 2017)

leoujjawal said:


> Can the same PCC be used? Let's say my PCC was done on 1st Jan 2017. DIBP says the PCC is valid for an year.
> If I recieve my invitation on 6th Sep. 9 months are gone.
> 
> What I have overheard is once you receive the grant post invite, the pcc should be valid.What I mean is if I receive the grant somewhere in April2018. The current pcc doesn't stands valid or some sort of this relation.


Not quite sure what you mean. 

But we all know character document (CGC or PCC) is valid for one year. 

So, at what stage the character document must be valid during the visa application?
1. Visa application lodgement and application fee paid (At this point the document must be valid, no question about it)
2. Visa application assigned to a CO?
3. Visa grant decision stage?


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

Ramramram222 said:


> Hi mate
> 
> Do you really think it will go till early August 2017 for 60 pointers?? I have applied on 14th July on 60 points.
> 
> ...


Let's see if the 65 pointers get to mid- August or beyond

Tony


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

amitsutar said:


> Tony,
> 
> Will the reference letter from new organisation and payslips would suffice to claim the points? I am short of just 3 days to be eligible for 15 points.


And proof of pay going into your bank account maybe

Regards

Tony


----------



## Nikki1188 (Jul 1, 2017)

Will I get an invite in tomorrow's round ??


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Nikki1188 said:


> Will I get an invite in tomorrow's round ??


No questions 

Prepare to pay your visa fees and get documents ready for uploading

Cheers


----------



## Piyush_3986 (Aug 30, 2017)

Hi , EOI filed date 4 the sept 2017 for 261313 with 65 points .what is current wait time for getting invitation.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Piyush_3986 said:


> Hi , EOI filed date 4 the sept 2017 for 261313 with 65 points .what is current wait time for getting invitation.



A long wait ahead

Ask after a month for a more accurate prediction 

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

braich.abhijeet said:


> Hello Newbienz, welshtone and others, i am in need of a crucial guidance.
> 
> Current status: Filed EOI for 263111 with 60 points which is pro-rata occupation. trying hard for PTE 79+ but failing to get additional 10 points.
> 
> ...


I am not In a position to advise you any of the queries
I am sure Tony will help you out

Cheers


----------



## braich.abhijeet (Jun 10, 2017)

newbienz said:


> I am not In a position to advise you any of the queries
> I am sure Tony will help you out
> 
> Cheers


No problem, lets see what Tony and other have to say.

Thanks mate.

Age: 27 (30 points)
Education: Bachelor Degree (15 points)
Work Experience: 5 points
PTE Mock A : LRSW 71 67 70 72 
PTE Mock B : LRSW 76 72 67 73
PTE Exam 1: LRSW 73 85 65 85 (19 Jun)
PTE Exam 2: LRSW 89 78 65 89 (07 Aug)
PTE Exam 3: LRSW 72 75 54 80 (31 Aug)
ACS Applied: 19th July
ACS Received: 11th Aug


----------



## shalinjames (Jun 27, 2017)

Guys I don't know if I am the only one here with this trouble. 
I am trying to update the EOI details, when I go to final page it asks "if you wish to submit" 
When I click the submit button, I am ended up in 500 internal server error.


----------



## Dgrover (Jul 7, 2017)

sriram9621 said:


> Experts please advise on my chances of getting invitation in September rounds...
> 263111 / 65 points / doe : 6th April 17
> Any update is much appreciated..


Going by conservative figures, if 1750 (total invitations per round) & full quota is available for 2631 i.e. 65 and it stays so from hereon (which is unlikely), you should get invitation in 6 rounds i.e. by Nov 2nd round. This is basis 10 days movement each round.

Assumption: From now onwards, every round, full 25 nos. of 70/70+ pointers and 40 nos. of 65 pointers (out of 120 per month backlog) will be cleared.

So counting from 2nd Feb 2017 ( considering second invites may not be many from 21st Jan), 40 nos. of 65 pointers which is around 30% or 10 days movement per round.


----------



## leoujjawal (Dec 21, 2016)

Wingmaker said:


> leoujjawal said:
> 
> 
> > Can the same PCC be used? Let's say my PCC was done on 1st Jan 2017. DIBP says the PCC is valid for an year.
> ...


What I meant is during grant, What if the PCC is not valid or on the verge of expiration (gets 1 year old).
What I heard is that - Your first entry into Aus should happen within 6 months from the Grant and PCC should be valid at that point of time. Is there any relation. This was just an overheard statement. I might be wrong though. 

@new @Tony


----------



## Sivakrishna.416 (Mar 30, 2017)

Can I go for ACS re-assessment once I receive the invite? I see few designations didn't mention in the earlier assessment. So do I need to suspend my invite and do the re-assessment, Or can do after I have the invite as well?


----------



## Ishe7ata (Jul 21, 2017)

Hi guys,
I claim 65 points for 233512 Mechanical engineering
I just updated my EOI TODAY 4/9/2017
Any expectations on my ITA date?


----------



## Chimera (Aug 15, 2016)

Hello braich.abhijeet,

I've myself given the PTEA and IELTS twice each. On the PTEA always scored low in speaking. I switched to IELTS general training and scored LRSW 8.5 8.5 8.5 7.5 .. unfortunately yes the second time I tried IELTS for overall 8, I ended up with 7.5 in writing again. But in my experience, IELTS is in a way easier in terms of the speaking task because it involves general topics and discussions. Since you have given PTE multiple chances, probably try IELTS. Just a thought. There is plenty of material available online and it's really helpful.

Hope it works out for you.


----------



## Piyaas_3986 (Sep 4, 2017)

Hi everyone,

I have submitted my EOI 19/07/2017 for 2633 with 65 points.

Can anyone predict when can i receive my invitation.


Thank you


----------



## malik.afnan134 (Feb 8, 2017)

Welshtone said:


> I think there are close to 950 X 65 point Non-Pro EOIs in the queue ahead of all the 60 point Non=pro EOIs - as at 6th September 2017 - plus about 150 at 70 and above - so 1100 in the queue ahead of the 1st 60 point non-pro EOI, which has been in the queue from 24th May 2017. So your 890 invites on 6th September will still leave about 200 65 pointers in the queue ahead of the 60 pointers. Come 20th September, another 150 at 70 and above, plus the 200 ahead of you - leaves about 540 invites for the 60 pointers - I think it may just get into early August 2017 lodged EOIs at 60 points.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thanks for the analysis tony. 

As per your analysis the chances for 60 pointers are good if there are less number of 65 pointers from non pro rata in the system. 

According to my Immitracker there are almost 90 X 65 pointers in the system for non pro rata if we multiply it with 5 also number goes to 450.

We hope and pray the things happen in this way and 60 pointers from non pro rata starts receiving invites from coming round.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## braich.abhijeet (Jun 10, 2017)

Chimera said:


> Hello braich.abhijeet,
> 
> I've myself given the PTEA and IELTS twice each. On the PTEA always scored low in speaking. I switched to IELTS general training and scored LRSW 8.5 8.5 8.5 7.5 .. unfortunately yes the second time I tried IELTS for overall 8, I ended up with 7.5 in writing again. But in my experience, IELTS is in a way easier in terms of the speaking task because it involves general topics and discussions. Since you have given PTE multiple chances, probably try IELTS. Just a thought. There is plenty of material available online and it's really helpful.
> 
> Hope it works out for you.


Yes, I am thinking for trying IELTS. But at the same time, i am thinking for getting ACS evaluation for 2621 occupation code which is non-pro rata and newly introduced with better ceiling. I want to understand if 60 points are enough of this non-pro rata job. once i get some opinions, i will get ACS evaluation rather than PTE or IELTS.

Age: 27 (30 points)
Education: Bachelor Degree (15 points)
Work Experience: 5 points
PTE Mock A : LRSW 71 67 70 72 
PTE Mock B : LRSW 76 72 67 73
PTE Exam 1: LRSW 73 85 65 85 (19 Jun)
PTE Exam 2: LRSW 89 78 65 89 (07 Aug)
PTE Exam 3: LRSW 72 75 54 80 (31 Aug)
ACS Applied: 19th July
ACS Received: 11th Aug


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

braich.abhijeet said:


> Hello Newbienz, welshtone and others, i am in need of a crucial guidance.
> 
> Current status: Filed EOI for 263111 with 60 points which is pro-rata occupation. trying hard for PTE 79+ but failing to get additional 10 points.
> 
> ...


Only 262112 ICT Security Specialist is eligible for MLTSSL and not 262111 Database Administrator or 262113 Systems Administrator. So, you need to consider that first.

Since, you couldn't get 65 points for 2631, if you can manage 60 points in 262112 ICT Security Specialist, there could be some chance but it is hard to tell anything at this point. 262112 ICT Security Specialist is not pro rata yet, and has a lot of quota even though it's a new occupation compared to 2631 which has almost half the quota and severe competition.

So, yes if you can, try it since you have more chance in 262112 ICT Security Specialist than 2631. 

In any case, I think you can achieve 79+ in PTE since Speaking is your issue. Try these tips and it will help. Think of PTE as very different from IELTS and then you will do good. Stick with PTE and keep on trying.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/12015801-post16349.html


----------



## sandeep4u1920 (Dec 19, 2016)

AnkurMalik said:


> You must get invite in September, if not, then we won't be able to guess this year's trend ever. September round should and must move 65 pointers till April at least.


Hi Ankur,

Me and you travelling in the same boat..My EOI date is July 1 2017 with 65 points for developer programmer. When can we expect our invite according to current trend.. Any guess ....


----------



## jagga jatt (Aug 1, 2017)

braich.abhijeet said:


> Chimera said:
> 
> 
> > Hello braich.abhijeet,
> ...


First of all in 262112 the cutt off is 65 points , secondly you have done your assessment in computer networks and now if you company HR is willing to issue R and R letter to you of Security specialist than it is fine other wise colleague statutory declaration will put you in trouble,ACS ppl knows about your previous record , it is rick to change the occupation code if Company is willing to give you the R and R letter than it is fine , than it is their responsibility


----------



## AnkurMalik (Jun 1, 2017)

sandeep4u1920 said:


> Hi Ankur,
> 
> Me and you travelling in the same boat..My EOI date is July 1 2017 with 65 points for developer programmer. When can we expect our invite according to current trend.. Any guess ....


Probably in November 2nd round or December first if it moves like last year. 6th September results will shed light on it.


----------



## Ishe7ata (Jul 21, 2017)

AnkurMalik said:


> Probably in November 2nd round or December first if it moves like last year. 6th September results will shed light on it.


How about 65 points in Pro rata occupation: mechanical engineering. EOI today: 4/9/2017 ?
Any guess on that one?


----------



## AnkurMalik (Jun 1, 2017)

AnkurMalik said:


> Probably in November 2nd round or December first if it moves like last year. 6th September results will shed light on it.


Creating a whatsapp group for PR seekers to stay in touch. You can PM if you want to be a part of it.


----------



## pharisk (Mar 27, 2017)

Welshtone said:


> malik.afnan134 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Tony,
> ...


Hi Tony,

Based on what i understand from.your statement, does this means i have a high probability of getting an invite tomorrow with 65 points (Non-pro) DOE 27th August 2017?


----------



## vjsharma89 (Jun 25, 2017)

Ishe7ata said:


> How about 65 points in Pro rata occupation: mechanical engineering. EOI today: 4/9/2017 ?
> Any guess on that one?


Late april or next year.


----------



## visionau2017 (Sep 2, 2017)

Please send the watsapp link..wud like to joi...or you add me..+96894193384


----------



## wjd322wo (Aug 4, 2017)

visionau2017 said:


> Please send the watsapp link..wud like to joi...or you add me..


I strongly suggest you to delete your number ASAP as it is not a good idea to post your personal detail online


----------



## Hope81 (Jun 27, 2015)

Hello friends, 

Please help me to understand my chance, i'm a civil engineer and want to apply for visa 189 with 60 points. 

Any idea when is it likely for me to receive ITA if i lodge EOI next week?
also, please advise me if it is faster to consider state nomination, if yes, which state is having better prospects for civil engineers. 

i really appreciate your help. 

Thank you


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

Hope81 said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> Please help me to understand my chance, i'm a civil engineer and want to apply for visa 189 with 60 points.
> 
> ...


60 pointers are in waiting mode. I don't think you'll get invite with 60 points in next round. Best is to opt for state sponsorship as well.


----------



## Hope81 (Jun 27, 2015)

Thank you Sharma for your quick reply. 

however, if i consider waiting for some time, any thoughts on how long i'll have to wait?

Thank you,


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

Hope81 said:


> Thank you Sharma for your quick reply.
> 
> however, if i consider waiting for some time, any thoughts on how long i'll have to wait?
> 
> Thank you,


Waiting with 60 points is a bit of risk this year . I would say file 2 diff EOI one with 60 points and other with State sponsorship.


----------



## vjsharma89 (Jun 25, 2017)

Hope81 said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> Please help me to understand my chance, i'm a civil engineer and want to apply for visa 189 with 60 points.
> 
> ...


1. EOI date of effect for civil engineers is 21/01/2017 at 65 points. I think, it'll be very difficult for you to get an invite until January. 
2. State nominations do not have a fixed pattern and are highly unpredictable.
3. Refer to Each state's nomination criteria as every state has a different requirement. Currently NSW, TAS, VIC and QLD are accepting 190 applicants.
4. Prospects for civil engineers is just a quick google search away.


----------



## Hope81 (Jun 27, 2015)

sharma1981 said:


> Waiting with 60 points is a bit of risk this year . I would say file 2 diff EOI one with 60 points and other with State sponsorship.


Thank you brother...


----------



## Hope81 (Jun 27, 2015)

vjsharma89 said:


> 1. EOI date of effect for civil engineers is 21/01/2017 at 65 points. I think, it'll be very difficult for you to get an invite until January.
> 2. State nominations do not have a fixed pattern and are highly unpredictable.
> 3. Refer to Each state's nomination criteria as every state has a different requirement. Currently NSW, TAS, VIC and QLD are accepting 190 applicants.
> 4. Prospects for civil engineers is just a quick google search away.


Thank you for your advice...


----------



## ngenhit (Jul 9, 2016)

Hope81 said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> Please help me to understand my chance, i'm a civil engineer and want to apply for visa 189 with 60 points.
> 
> ...


You would get an invite on or before October 2nd round. as long as the quota per round stays at 1750 or above.

65 pointers for non - pro rata would be cleared by the upcoming two rounds.


----------



## ngenhit (Jul 9, 2016)

vjsharma89 said:


> 1. EOI date of effect for civil engineers is 21/01/2017 at 65 points. I think, it'll be very difficult for you to get an invite until January.
> 2. State nominations do not have a fixed pattern and are highly unpredictable.
> 3. Refer to Each state's nomination criteria as every state has a different requirement. Currently NSW, TAS, VIC and QLD are accepting 190 applicants.
> 4. Prospects for civil engineers is just a quick google search away.


Where did you get that DOE from?

Civil engineers were completely cleared in the queue on 21st June round of 2017. Only pending queue is of this year's cycle.

False information is not useful mate.

The entire occupational code quota was not even used up completely last year. That EOI is probably a suspended EOI which came active, if at all true.


----------



## Hope81 (Jun 27, 2015)

ngenhit said:


> You would get an invite on or before October 2nd round. as long as the quota per round stays at 1750 or above.
> 
> 65 pointers for non - pro rata would be cleared by the upcoming two rounds.


Thank you for your advice, great insights.


----------



## sun29 (Oct 17, 2012)

Hi Folks,
My initial date of entry is 18th June 2017 with 60 points. My point got automatically updated due to increase in experience. It updated on 12th July with 65 points. 

So which date will be considered by DOE for EOI?


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

sun29 said:


> Hi Folks,
> My initial date of entry is 18th June 2017 with 60 points. My point got automatically updated due to increase in experience. It updated on 12th July with 65 points.
> 
> So which date will be considered by DOE for EOI?


12th July !!!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sun29 said:


> Hi Folks,
> My initial date of entry is 18th June 2017 with 60 points. My point got automatically updated due to increase in experience. It updated on 12th July with 65 points.
> 
> So which date will be considered by DOE for EOI?


For invite seniority, the date of 12th July will be considered 

Cheers


----------



## sahu_mantu (Feb 3, 2017)

Hi Friends,

I am goin to complete my 7 years of work experience on 25 Oct 2017 and I will gain 5 points more for my experience. However I have changed my company in last year so I believe I have to do skill assessment again

I would like to know if I will do my skill assessment from ACS for ICT Business Analyst on Sep month,does my 5 points will automatically increase in next month(i.e Oct)? OR should I wait for next month?

Also with this 5 point ,my total points will be 70 for 189. When I can expect a invitation?


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

sahu_mantu said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I am goin to complete my 7 years of work experience on 25 Oct 2017 and I will gain 5 points more for my experience. However I have changed my company in last year so I believe I have to do skill assessment again
> 
> ...


If after assessment you don't change job again , then yes they will increase
70 points will have better chances


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sahu_mantu said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I am goin to complete my 7 years of work experience on 25 Oct 2017 and I will gain 5 points more for my experience. However I have changed my company in last year so I believe I have to do skill assessment again
> 
> ...


1. There is no points increase at 7 years experience. It's 8 years

2. ACS assessment will take a month. So if you want to maintain the continuity in your EOI, you should apply for reassessment ASAP?

3. I hope you have not left the TO DATE blank in the EOI under the current job entry.
You should have closed that entry last year when you changed jobs and started a new entry and marked that as NON relevant . Once you have got reassessed, you can edit th EOI and mark it as relevant and the system will bump you by 5 points when you cross 8 years of experience 

Cheers


----------



## sahu_mantu (Feb 3, 2017)

I have changed it after skill assessment. Hence I believe need to do again. Uncertain when I should apply for skill assessment for positive result


----------



## sahu_mantu (Feb 3, 2017)

Is it really changed to 8 years? Can you please send me the link?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sahu_mantu said:


> Is it really changed to 8 years? Can you please send me the link?


I don't remember 7 years in the recent past

Here you go

https://www.acacia-au.com/skilled-migration-points-test.php

Cheers


----------



## sun29 (Oct 17, 2012)

Hi Folks,

As now invitation points are decrease to 65, any guess with DOE 12-July-2017 when I can expect invitation?


----------



## sahu_mantu (Feb 3, 2017)

newbienz said:


> sahu_mantu said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Friends,
> ...


Thanks for your reply
As I will complete total 7 years of experience and as ACS deducts 2 years, so my relevant work experience will be 5 years which make me eligible for 10 points for work experience. Currently I hold 5 points for work experience.

Let me know if my understanding is incorrect


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

sahu_mantu said:


> I have changed it after skill assessment. Hence I believe need to do again. Uncertain when I should apply for skill assessment for positive result


Its 8 years.


----------



## bnetkunt (May 2, 2017)

sun29 said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> As now invitation points are decrease to 65, any guess with DOE 12-July-2017 when I can expect invitation?


No one guess .Need to wait untill the November results are announced.

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sahu_mantu said:


> Thanks for your reply
> As I will complete total 7 years of experience and as ACS deducts 2 years, so my relevant work experience will be 5 years which make me eligible for 10 points for work experience. Currently I hold 5 points for work experience.
> 
> Let me know if my understanding is incorrect


This is correct

As long as you are eligible to claim points for experience beyond ACS skills assessment date
Don't take it for granted that you can keep on claiming points for accrued experience 

Cheers


----------



## vaibhav791 (Mar 26, 2017)

*261313*

Hello friends, I am new to this forum. Thank you all for valuable support & guidance.

I had submitted 189 EOI for 261313 on 7th June 2017 with 65 points.

Can anyone please let me know by when can I expect the ITA. Is it possible in Oct rounds?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

vaibhav791 said:


> Hello friends, I am new to this forum. Thank you all for valuable support & guidance.
> 
> I had submitted 189 EOI for 261313 on 7th June 2017 with 65 points.
> 
> ...


more 65 pointers for 2613 might be soon getting invites (few have already got but free flow is not there yet). I would say please wait to see the trend in next round. We'll have better idea soon


----------



## sahu_mantu (Feb 3, 2017)

vaibhav791 said:


> Hello friends, I am new to this forum. Thank you all for valuable support & guidance.
> 
> I had submitted 189 EOI for 261313 on 7th June 2017 with 65 points.
> 
> ...


It's very difficult to get in Oct


----------



## Hope81 (Jun 27, 2015)

I haven’t lodged an EOI yet, but I have received EA assessment 2 years ago.
In this case do I have to reapply for a new assessment? 
Also, what about the 2 years the additional years of experience?


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

Hope81 said:


> I haven’t lodged an EOI yet, but I have received EA assessment 2 years ago.
> In this case do I have to reapply for a new assessment?
> Also, what about the 2 years the additional years of experience?


a) Did you change jobs in between? If yes, then go for re-assesement.

b) What are your overall points? If you feel that previous assessment might get expired before invite then get re-assesed.


----------



## Hope81 (Jun 27, 2015)

sharma1981 said:


> a) Did you change jobs in between? If yes, then go for re-assesement. yes i changed jobs after the assessment.
> 
> b) What are your overall points? If you feel that previous assessment might get expired before invite then get re-assesed.


 i have 60 points .

what i don't understand is that, is the EA assessement for Academic qualification or for the years of experience. please explain.


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

braich.abhijeet said:


> Hello Newbienz, welshtone and others, i am in need of a crucial guidance.
> 
> Current status: Filed EOI for 263111 with 60 points which is pro-rata occupation. trying hard for PTE 79+ but failing to get additional 10 points.
> 
> ...


Hi Braich

2631 may never get invited down to 60 points as it looks balanced at 65 -i.e. close to 65 EOIs going on at 65 points and above each fortnight. so when the 65 pointers get invited say up to 14th February 2017 ( a 7 month wait) - so only those that lodged 65 point EOI by mid September 2017, would get invited before it closes off. If it stays on MLTSSL next year with similar ceiling, waiting time for 65 pointers will increase from 7 months to maybe 9 months or more - but no look-in for 60 pointers.

Only the Security Specialist 262112 is on MLTSSL in this Group - check out relevant duties and units on ACS website:

*262112 - ICT Security Specialist
Establishes, manages and administers an organisation's ICT security policy and procedures to ensure preventive and
recovery strategies are in place, and minimize the risk of internal and external security threats.
Description of Employment Duties:
• designing and maintaining database architecture, data structures, tables, dictionaries and naming
conventions to ensure the accuracy and completeness of all data master files
• performing the operational establishment and preventive maintenance of backups, recovery procedures, and
enforcing security and integrity controls
• implementing and administering database documentation, guidelines, policies and procedures
• testing database systems and upgrades, such as debugging, tracking, reproduction, logging and resolving all
identified problems, according to approved quality testing scripts, procedures and processes
• accepting responsibility for the processes, procedures and operational management associated with system
security and disaster recovery planning
• liaising with security vendors, suppliers, service providers and external resources; analysing, recommending,
installing and maintaining software security applications; and monitoring contractual obligations,
performance delivery and service level agreements
• troubleshooting and providing service support in diagnosing, resolving and repairing server-related hardware
and software malfunctions, encompassing workstations and communication infrastructure
• preparing and maintaining documentation, policies and instructions, and recording and detailing operational
procedures and system logs
• ensuring that the design of computer sites allows all components to fit together and work properly, and
monitoring and adjusting the performance of networks
• continually surveying the current computer site to determine future network needs and making
recommendations for enhancements in the implementation of future servers and networks
Description of Closely Related Core ICT Units:
• Computer forensics
• Data Encryption
• Database design
• Database implementation
• Database Management Systems - (Relational Database, Object Oriented Database, RDBMS)
• Information security
• Information Systems security
• Internet and the Web
• Internet forensics
• Network security
• Operating systems - (Unix, Linux, Xenix, Network OS)
• Systems Software
• Web security
Description of Additional Closely Related ICT Units:
• Backup and Recovery
• Client Server Technology
• Computer networks
• Critical Path Method
• Data Communications
• Data policy
• Data and information security
• Data structures
• Distributed Systems
• File Processing
• Introduction to ICT - (Introduction to Computer Science, Computer Theory, Introduction to Business Computing,
Computer Science I)
• Project Management
• Quality management - (Quality Assurance, Software Quality)
• Testing strategies and methods*

This is non-pro so could be inviting 60 point invitations by 1st round of October (or even a few in 2nd round in September).

So it looks a lot better that your current EOI in 2631 occupation - but can you get skills assessment as Security Specialist ? 

Short Answer: 60 point 262112 infinitely better than 2631 at 60 points - go get it if you can


Regards


Tony


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

Hope81 said:


> i have 60 points .
> 
> what i don't understand is that, is the EA assessement for Academic qualification or for the years of experience. please explain.


With 60 points , you might incur long wait 

Not sure about EA way, but assessment is for education + work exp


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

leoujjawal said:


> What I meant is during grant, What if the PCC is not valid or on the verge of expiration (gets 1 year old).
> What I heard is that - Your first entry into Aus should happen within 6 months from the Grant and PCC should be valid at that point of time. Is there any relation. This was just an overheard statement. I might be wrong though.
> 
> @new @Tony


Hi Leo

DIBP require a recent (in the last 12 months) PCC for the Country you are currently residing. Other PCCs can be any date as long as you have not lived in that Country or visited for an extended period (3 months or more) since the PCC was issued.

so it must be within 12 months at time of decision and initial entry to Australia must be made within the validity of the PCC from your current residence country or within 12 months of medical clearances, whichever is the earlier date 

regards


tony


----------



## Hope81 (Jun 27, 2015)

sharma1981 said:


> With 60 points , you might incur long wait
> 
> Not sure about EA way, but assessment is for education + work exp


I haven't lodged EOI yet, my question is whether i have to be reassessed by EA. 
at the time of assessment i had 6 years of experience, now however, i have 8+
please advise

thank you


----------



## braich.abhijeet (Jun 10, 2017)

Welshtone said:


> Hi Braich
> 
> 2631 may never get invited down to 60 points as it looks balanced at 65 -i.e. close to 65 EOIs going on at 65 points and above each fortnight. so when the 65 pointers get invited say up to 14th February 2017 ( a 7 month wait) - so only those that lodged 65 point EOI by mid September 2017, would get invited before it closes off. If it stays on MLTSSL next year with similar ceiling, waiting time for 65 pointers will increase from 7 months to maybe 9 months or more - but no look-in for 60 pointers.
> 
> ...


Thank you for you valuable insights Tony. Sadly, my profession is no where close to 262112 Security Specialists which is on MLTSSL. My profile matches to 262113 System Admins which is on STSOL. I did some research and for 190 visa, only NT and Tasmania are inviting 262113 

I guess it all boils down to repeated PTE attempts then. Looks like 2621 is a dead end for me.

Age: 27 (30 points)
Education: Bachelor Degree (15 points)
Work Experience: 5 points
PTE Mock A : LRSW 71 67 70 72 
PTE Mock B : LRSW 76 72 67 73
PTE Exam 1: LRSW 73 85 65 85 (19 Jun)
PTE Exam 2: LRSW 89 78 65 89 (07 Aug)
PTE Exam 3: LRSW 72 75 54 80 (31 Aug)
ACS Applied: 19th July
ACS Received: 11th Aug


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

Hope81 said:


> I haven't lodged EOI yet, my question is whether i have to be reassessed by EA.
> at the time of assessment i had 6 years of experience, now however, i have 8+
> please advise
> 
> thank you


Assessing authority usually deducts some exp. If after deduction you have 8+, then i think you should go for re-assessment as its adds to your points.
Also, with 60 points you have the risk of assessment becomes out of date. 

I would say, lodge the EOI and also go for re-assessment. If you get new assessment before getting invite, then update EOI with new assessment details.


----------



## quynhtong2889 (Jun 18, 2017)

hello Tony
Any chance can i get invitation in November ?
EOI loged 06/05/2017 - 261312 with 65 point 
Thank You

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## braich.abhijeet (Jun 10, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> Only 262112 ICT Security Specialist is eligible for MLTSSL and not 262111 Database Administrator or 262113 Systems Administrator. So, you need to consider that first.
> 
> Since, you couldn't get 65 points for 2631, if you can manage 60 points in 262112 ICT Security Specialist, there could be some chance but it is hard to tell anything at this point. 262112 ICT Security Specialist is not pro rata yet, and has a lot of quota even though it's a new occupation compared to 2631 which has almost half the quota and severe competition.
> 
> ...


Thank you for you valuable insights Zaback21. Sadly, my profession is no where close to 262112 Security Specialists which is on MLTSSL. My profile matches to 262113 System Admins which is not eligible for 189.

I guess it all boils down to repeated PTE attempts then. Looks like 2621 is a dead end for me.

PTE speaking is a nightmare for me. I am not a great speaker , even in my native language. I stammer a bit and struggle with some specific sounds. Although, i communicate in English for 8 hours a day at my work. Not sure how and when i will be able to crack speaking section.

Age: 27 (30 points)
Education: Bachelor Degree (15 points)
Work Experience: 5 points
PTE Mock A : LRSW 71 67 70 72 
PTE Mock B : LRSW 76 72 67 73
PTE Exam 1: LRSW 73 85 65 85 (19 Jun)
PTE Exam 2: LRSW 89 78 65 89 (07 Aug)
PTE Exam 3: LRSW 72 75 54 80 (31 Aug)
ACS Applied: 19th July
ACS Received: 11th Aug


----------



## leoujjawal (Dec 21, 2016)

Automation Software Testers - Query from a friend. 

Can Automation Software Testers be accessed as Software Engineers.


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

pharisk said:


> Hi Tony,
> 
> Based on what i understand from.your statement, does this means i have a high probability of getting an invite tomorrow with 65 points (Non-pro) DOE 27th August 2017?


I think I may have miscalculated on that post - I was going on the figures of 150 Non-Pros at 70 and above each fortnight, about 200 at 65 points per fortnight joining the system and about 400 per fortnight at 60 points joining the system each fortnight - so checking those figures again for the 65 point queue as at 6th September 2017:

50 = 65 point Telecomm Engineers 24th May 2017 to 21st June 2017
300 = 65 pointers 21 June to 12th July 2017
800 = four fortnights up to 6th September
150 = number of 70 and above joining the system in the last fortnight

Total backlog before 60 point queue (24th May 2017 for Telecomm Engineer) = 1300

966 for pro ratas = 784 for non pros - 150 to 70 and above = 634 for 65 point backlog. 50 to get it to 21st June 2017 = 584 left. 84 invites left after clearing to 26th July 2017 - so my estimate is 1st August 2017 for the 65 DOE (plus or minus huge amounts).

20th September 2017 invitation round has 784 less 150 = 634 for backlog from 01 August 2017 - 60 takes it to 11th September -so maybe 14th September 2017 - so close enough to say all 65 pointers may be cleared or close to.

so I would say 20th September looks the round for you - but I hope I am wrong and you get invited tomorrow night.

Regards

tony


----------



## AnkurMalik (Jun 1, 2017)

leoujjawal said:


> Automation Software Testers - Query from a friend.
> 
> Can Automation Software Testers be accessed as Software Engineers.


Yes!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

leoujjawal said:


> Automation Software Testers - Query from a friend.
> 
> Can Automation Software Testers be accessed as Software Engineers.


It would depend on the detailed RNR

The information provided is too little in my opinion for a meaningful reply

Cheers


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

braich.abhijeet said:


> Thank you for you valuable insights Tony. Sadly, my profession is no where close to 262112 Security Specialists which is on MLTSSL. My profile matches to 262113 System Admins which is on STSOL. I did some research and for 190 visa, only NT and Tasmania are inviting 262113
> 
> I guess it all boils down to repeated PTE attempts then. Looks like 2621 is a dead end for me.
> 
> ...


You have to explore everything as you are doing - now I think you realise it is PTE 79s or nothing for you, you can put all your efforts into that and hopefully succeed

Regards

Tony


----------



## KMS11 (Jan 25, 2017)

Hello experts

I had submitted 189 EOI for 261313 on *3th April 2017* with 65 points.

Can anyone please let me know by when can I expect the ITA.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

KMS11 said:


> Hello experts
> 
> I had submitted 189 EOI for 261313 on *3th April 2017* with 65 points.
> 
> ...


Lets see the results of next round. You are at the borderline mate .... i think you should get it as soon as flood gates of 65 pointers for 2613 are open.


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

quynhtong2889 said:


> hello Tony
> Any chance can i get invitation in November ?
> EOI loged 06/05/2017 - 261312 with 65 point
> Thank You
> ...


Hi

November is my best guess - tomorrows round my not get too far into March but 20th September should give us a better idea of whether the 65 point backlog is clearing faster or slower than 14 days per fortnight 

Regards

Tony


----------



## Hope81 (Jun 27, 2015)

sharma1981 said:


> Assessing authority usually deducts some exp. If after deduction you have 8+, then i think you should go for re-assessment as its adds to your points.
> Also, with 60 points you have the risk of assessment becomes out of date.
> 
> I would say, lodge the EOI and also go for re-assessment. If you get new assessment before getting invite, then update EOI with new assessment details.


so if i need to claim 5 additional points for work experience. i'll have to be reassessed. 
let me explain, at the time of assessment they i had less than 8 years of exp. and they have assessed my degree as comparable to associate degree and therefore i got 10 point only only on my degree.

now i have 8+ years of experience and my only hope is to claim for the additional 5 points.


----------



## leoujjawal (Dec 21, 2016)

newbienz said:


> leoujjawal said:
> 
> 
> > Automation Software Testers - Query from a friend.
> ...


Newbienz -

Total 4.5 years of exp. 2 years into manual testing. 
Rest Api testing, Selenium , Java/J2EE to some extent, test case preparation, document test cases, execute them.

Can tweak a bit and manage to get RnR from senior more inclined towards Automation Testing, Selenium , Write Java code. Company - TCS


----------



## ducthanh (Jan 12, 2016)

Hi experts,

I have a question about the Security Specialist 262112 occupation. 

Base on my Bachelor and Master degree, I completed some subjects such as:

IT Project and Quality Management
Database Design and Implementation.
Information Systems Engineering
Distributed Information System.
Systems Programing
System Building
Database Systems
Introduction to Business Information Systems

Can I get a skill assessment for the ANZSCO Security Specialist 262112 ?

Since it is a non pro-rata occupation, I may have a change to have a 189 invitation earlier than with my current 261312 Developer Programmer. 

Cheers,


----------



## UmarSid (Sep 22, 2015)

*DOE 21 July*

Hi All,

When can I expect invite. I lost all hope and lost focus now I think things are looking good again.Someone update should I start preparing the documents for application?:fingerscrossed:
DOE 21-July-2017
263312
65 points


----------



## pharisk (Mar 27, 2017)

Welshtone said:


> I think I may have miscalculated on that post - I was going on the figures of 150 Non-Pros at 70 and above each fortnight, about 200 at 65 points per fortnight joining the system and about 400 per fortnight at 60 points joining the system each fortnight - so checking those figures again for the 65 point queue as at 6th September 2017:
> 
> 50 = 65 point Telecomm Engineers 24th May 2017 to 21st June 2017
> 300 = 65 pointers 21 June to 12th July 2017
> ...


Thanks for the help Tony! 

Hopefully I get the good news tomorrow.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Wingmaker said:


> Not quite sure what you mean.
> 
> But we all know character document (CGC or PCC) is valid for one year.
> 
> ...


It is valid, for 12 months, the IED is based on it, moreover hundreds of applicants were requested new pcc as their had expired during processing and grant could not have been issued without it - therefore, my understanding is 3. However, few applicants were granted without updated pcc.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

leoujjawal said:


> Newbienz -
> 
> Total 4.5 years of exp. 2 years into manual testing.
> Rest Api testing, Selenium , Java/J2EE to some extent, test case preparation, document test cases, execute them.
> ...


not sure what you mean by "tweaking" - but misinterpretation may result in natural justice letter and potentially refusal.


----------



## Srinnivas (Sep 4, 2017)

*Hello*



andreyx108b said:


> Join guys!
> 
> and good luck!
> 
> ...



Last Pool Aug 23rd, 65 points got picked but date cut off is 22/01/2017
This time 65 will get pick but not sure on date cut off
Expecting date cut off would be FEB/2017

Thanks,
Srinivas


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

UmarSid said:


> Hi All,
> 
> When can I expect invite. I lost all hope and lost focus now I think things are looking good again.Someone update should I start preparing the documents for application?:fingerscrossed:
> DOE 21-July-2017
> ...


Possibly tomorrow - wake up man !


----------



## leoujjawal (Dec 21, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> leoujjawal said:
> 
> 
> > Newbienz -
> ...


By tweaking..What I meant is RnR to be more inclined towards Selenium, Java coding instead of stating manual testing. If I get RnR from my lead as the company will not issue any letter until I leave the org. What they would maximum do is verify my company's HR for my designation. If they approach my Lead he can very well state my RnR he signed.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

leoujjawal said:


> By tweaking..What I meant is RnR to be more inclined towards Selenium, Java coding instead of stating manual testing. If I get RnR from my lead as the company will not issue any letter until I leave the org. What they would maximum do is verify my company's HR for my designation. If they approach my Lead he can very well state my RnR he signed.


From the tone of your reply it seems that you have already carved a path for your self

As it is a path based on 'Tweaked' evidence and documents, I doubt if any senior member will endorse the path , if that's what you are looking for

Secondly do not take the people sitting in DIBP and AHC lightly.
They are paid to separate the wheat from the chaff
A member today reported that during a verification call, he was asked technical questions which he did not even have to face if he was seeking employment 

Final decision is yours as it is you who are risking the visa fees and potential ban for 3 years should things not go as planned

Cheers


----------



## visionau2017 (Sep 2, 2017)

Hey Tony
Any idea on what was the last EOI submission date roughly that got an invite in the last round of 189 in august for 233512(mech engineer) for 65 points cutoff.


----------



## leoujjawal (Dec 21, 2016)

newbienz said:


> leoujjawal said:
> 
> 
> > By tweaking..What I meant is RnR to be more inclined towards Selenium, Java coding instead of stating manual testing. If I get RnR from my lead as the company will not issue any letter until I leave the org. What they would maximum do is verify my company's HR for my designation. If they approach my Lead he can very well state my RnR he signed.
> ...


Well this was for a friend of mine..Thanks for your suggestion though.


----------



## uglyfatface (Jul 24, 2017)

Thanks for the analysis Tony, would the 50 x65 points to get to 21st June 2017 already factored in the pro-ratas? hoepfully we can progress more tomorrow evening 



Welshtone said:


> I think I may have miscalculated on that post - I was going on the figures of 150 Non-Pros at 70 and above each fortnight, about 200 at 65 points per fortnight joining the system and about 400 per fortnight at 60 points joining the system each fortnight - so checking those figures again for the 65 point queue as at 6th September 2017:
> 
> 50 = 65 point Telecomm Engineers 24th May 2017 to 21st June 2017
> 300 = 65 pointers 21 June to 12th July 2017
> ...


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

visionau2017 said:


> Hey Tony
> Any idea on what was the last EOI submission date roughly that got an invite in the last round of 189 in august for 233512(mech engineer) for 65 points cutoff.


An Idea ? It is a published result -


The 108th Mechanical Engineer invited for the 23rd August 2013, was a 65 point EOI with DOE 13/12/2016 at 6.46pm

Regards

Tony


----------



## Sumankarki (Aug 22, 2017)

Hlw everyone, can any body say Registered Nurse with 60 points will get invitation? EOI LODGED ON 29th june 2017.
THANKYOU


----------



## prksh (Sep 4, 2017)

leoujjawal said:


> By tweaking..What I meant is RnR to be more inclined towards Selenium, Java coding instead of stating manual testing. If I get RnR from my lead as the company will not issue any letter until I leave the org. What they would maximum do is verify my company's HR for my designation. If they approach my Lead he can very well state my RnR he signed.


Hi Newbeinz, 

This is Prakash here for whom the discussion started. I have done 2 years in manual testing post my training in Java in TCS. Post this I moved to Automation Testing/Java/J2EE. For roles and responsibilities my current lead is ready to sign my RnR for REST API Testing, Selenium, Java, J2EE as that is what I am currently doing I am not into hard core coding but it is a coding cum functional testing profile. 

What I don't want to highlight in my RnR is the word Manual as that I left long back. What I want to emphasize on is Selenium Web driver testing, Automation Scripts and Functional Testing. Have done some SnapLogic work as well. I am not tweaking anything but stressing on my Automation profile instead of Manual one.

Do you find issues here. I have all my Payslips and if a call/HR verification happens I don't think this will cause any problem. 

Thanks 
Prakash


----------



## milindpatel2684 (Sep 4, 2017)

Hi can anybody please say how many chemical eng 233111 are invited so far since july 2017?


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

milindpatel2684 said:


> Hi can anybody please say how many chemical eng 233111 are invited so far since july 2017?


22 over the first four rounds (2 months) out of a maximum ceiling of 1000

It is low because only 70 point scorers and higher have been invited. tomorrow night will be the first of the 65 pointers to be invited - maybe those that lodged EOI up to about 1st August 2017 with most other 65 pointers being invited on 20th September 2017. If the October rounds have high limit of 1750 invites, then we will see 60 point Chemical Engineers being invited in October from July 2017 lodged EOIs

Regards

Tony


----------



## jayaswalraj (Nov 17, 2016)

AnkurMalik said:


> Creating a whatsapp group for PR seekers to stay in touch. You can PM if you want to be a part of it.


Hi,
Plz add me on +<*SNIP*> *Inappropriate comment - See http://www.expatforum.com/expats/ge...-please-read-before-posting.html#post13155218 kaju/moderator*


----------



## Nick100 (Mar 31, 2017)

Hi,

Estimates from Iscah 

url=http://www.iscah.com/will-get-189-invitation-september-2017-estimates/ 

DOE-March 9th 2017
261313
65 points

Will I get invitation tomorrow?


----------



## tdd123123 (Apr 16, 2017)

Can someone advise on two things

DOE 3rd jiuly with 65 points job code 261313 can i expect invitations by dec 2017 now that no of invitations are increast to 1700

Second question 
My ACS assessment says my exp to start from june 2009 so i complete 8 yrs on june 30 2017 . Also june 30 was my last day of the job for which the assessment was done.

Starting july 3 i am into new job but same RnR so want to check if i will get full 15 points for my experience. I have updated my Eoi on july 3 with 65 points.


----------



## rofo1985 (Jul 13, 2017)

Hi Tony/Experts,

Could you please help to estimate my EOI chances.

job code : 2631
EOI date :03rd April 2017
Points : 65


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

Nick100 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Estimates from Iscah
> 
> ...


I am giving up forecasting if you don't - please post as early to midnight Sydney time as you can

Regards

Tony


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

tdd123123 said:


> Can someone advise on two things
> 
> DOE 3rd jiuly with 65 points job code 261313 can i expect invitations by dec 2017 now that no of invitations are increast to 1700
> 
> ...


Hi

Should be all good for 15 points.

Let's see how far it gets past 8th March tonight and then we can guess how long to you

Regards

Tony


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

rofo1985 said:


> Hi Tony/Experts,
> 
> Could you please help to estimate my EOI chances.
> 
> ...


Hard to know how many of the 65 invites are left after 70 and above get invited - so progress could be slow for February backlog - let's see what happens tonought to get some idea

Regards

Tony


----------



## ducthanh (Jan 12, 2016)

ducthanh said:


> Hi experts,
> 
> I have a question about the Security Specialist 262112 occupation.
> 
> ...



Any one please give me an advice with my question please please.

As I have 65 points with 261312 DOE 19/07, do I have a chance to switch to 262112 ?


----------



## ANAIN (Mar 20, 2017)

Hi Experts

I have few concerns- 

1. I got my ACS in March 2017, and now I moved to overseas Client location from India this May 2017.

2. I also got promotion in July 2017, though my RnR are same and it's just a regular promotion in the organization.

3. Third question is according to ACS my 8 years is going to be completed in next June 30th 2018. 

Due to any of the above circumstances, Do I need to update my EOI and get ACS again to include my experience after last ACS assessment though my Employer is still same.

Please advise.


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

ducthanh said:


> Any one please give me an advice with my question please please.
> 
> As I have 65 points with 261312 DOE 19/07, do I have a chance to switch to 262112 ?


assess yourself, you would know better than me:

https://www.acs.org.au/content/dam/acs/acs-skills/ANZSCO Code Information - 2017 V4.pdf

262112 - ICT Security Specialist
Establishes, manages and administers an organisation's ICT security policy and procedures to ensure preventive and
recovery strategies are in place, and minimize the risk of internal and external security threats.
Description of Employment Duties:
• designing and maintaining database architecture, data structures, tables, dictionaries and naming
conventions to ensure the accuracy and completeness of all data master files
• performing the operational establishment and preventive maintenance of backups, recovery procedures, and
enforcing security and integrity controls
• implementing and administering database documentation, guidelines, policies and procedures
• testing database systems and upgrades, such as debugging, tracking, reproduction, logging and resolving all
identified problems, according to approved quality testing scripts, procedures and processes
• accepting responsibility for the processes, procedures and operational management associated with system
security and disaster recovery planning
• liaising with security vendors, suppliers, service providers and external resources; analysing, recommending,
installing and maintaining software security applications; and monitoring contractual obligations,
performance delivery and service level agreements
• troubleshooting and providing service support in diagnosing, resolving and repairing server-related hardware
and software malfunctions, encompassing workstations and communication infrastructure
• preparing and maintaining documentation, policies and instructions, and recording and detailing operational
procedures and system logs
• ensuring that the design of computer sites allows all components to fit together and work properly, and
monitoring and adjusting the performance of networks
• continually surveying the current computer site to determine future network needs and making
recommendations for enhancements in the implementation of future servers and networks
Description of Closely Related Core ICT Units:
• Computer forensics
• Data Encryption
• Database design
• Database implementation
• Database Management Systems - (Relational Database, Object Oriented Database, RDBMS)
• Information security
• Information Systems security
• Internet and the Web
• Internet forensics
• Network security
• Operating systems - (Unix, Linux, Xenix, Network OS)
• Systems Software
• Web security
Description of Additional Closely Related ICT Units:
• Backup and Recovery
• Client Server Technology
• Computer networks
• Critical Path Method
• Data Communications
• Data policy
• Data and information security
• Data structures
• Distributed Systems
• File Processing
• Introduction to ICT - (Introduction to Computer Science, Computer Theory, Introduction to Business Computing,
Computer Science I)
• Project Management
• Quality management - (Quality Assurance, Software Quality)
• Testing strategies and methods


Regards

Tony


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

ANAIN said:


> Hi Experts
> 
> I have few concerns-
> 
> ...




It is optional - Immigration can assess the experience and decide it is relevant and at the required skill level - EOI should update if you left finish date blank but I would prefer to put new EOI at the higher points and cancel the other EOI - that way the new EOI has 2 years validity

Regards

Tony


----------



## Lamma.Phan (Sep 4, 2017)

Dear experts, 

Good day folks! 

Could anyone advise me on the invitation estimation of my EOI for Telecom Pro. Engineer, 60 points, DOE 23/07/2017? 

I'm happy if it happens any time in November. 

Cheers.


----------



## ducthanh (Jan 12, 2016)

Thank you Tony for your advice


----------



## Chelsu (Aug 13, 2017)

Hello all,

At what time of 6th september will the invitation be sent?

Thanks in advance


----------



## parth1310 (Jul 30, 2017)

Chelsu said:


> Hello all,
> 
> At what time of 6th september will the invitation be sent?
> 
> Thanks in advance


Tonight midnight AEST.


----------



## prksh (Sep 4, 2017)

prksh said:


> leoujjawal said:
> 
> 
> > By tweaking..What I meant is RnR to be more inclined towards Selenium, Java coding instead of stating manual testing. If I get RnR from my lead as the company will not issue any letter until I leave the org. What they would maximum do is verify my company's HR for my designation. If they approach my Lead he can very well state my RnR he signed.
> ...


newbienz - do you still find issues here. can you please comment on your thoughts.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

prksh said:


> newbienz - do you still find issues here. can you please comment on your thoughts.


What has been your designation through the years ?

Cheers


----------



## prksh (Sep 4, 2017)

newbienz said:


> prksh said:
> 
> 
> > newbienz - do you still find issues here. can you please comment on your thoughts.
> ...


System Engineer as if now.

Designation did not change as I did not get a promotion which I am expecting may be this quarter. Post promotion the designation would be IT Analyst.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

prksh said:


> System Engineer as if now.
> 
> Designation did not change as I did not get a promotion which I am expecting may be this quarter. Post promotion the designation would be IT Analyst.


As long as you are submitting documents which are true, it is not an issue
You have every right to highlight your strong points in the RNR
Make sure that your lead and HR are ready to back up the SD

Cheers


----------



## stevesmithsgd (Apr 25, 2017)

Guys,

261313 SW Engineer, 
EOI Submitted Date: 20-Apr-2017
65 Points

Can I expect EOI in September?


----------



## Salimmanj (Apr 15, 2017)

Hi All,
Can anybody suggest the chance of invite in tomorrows round, for 261313 with DOE - 25 March 2017 and 65 points ?


----------



## Ram2409 (Feb 20, 2017)

261112,65 points, DOE-14/2/17. 

Sent from my Le X526 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

stevesmithsgd said:


> Guys,
> 
> 261313 SW Engineer,
> EOI Submitted Date: 20-Apr-2017
> ...


Wait for todays round unofficial results 
It will be a lot more clearer

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Salimmanj said:


> Hi All,
> Can anybody suggest the chance of invite in tomorrows round, for 261313 with DOE - 25 March 2017 and 65 points ?


The invites will be sent today at 7.30 pm india time

Wait patiently for a few hours instead of trying to guess what will happen 
Cheers


----------



## Salimmanj (Apr 15, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Salimmanj said:
> 
> 
> > Hi All,
> ...


Ok, any chances for 65 pointers?


----------



## chvarma80 (Jan 10, 2017)

*hi*



Salimmanj said:


> Ok, any chances for 65 pointers?


Of course there is chance for 65 points, but how many days it can move further is the main issue.


----------



## Salimmanj (Apr 15, 2017)

chvarma80 said:


> Salimmanj said:
> 
> 
> > Ok, any chances for 65 pointers?
> ...



Hope we hv some good news...fingers crossed


----------



## IndAus11 (Jul 21, 2016)

Guys,

My exp will become 5 years(after 4 deduction) in October and I submitted my EOI in June 2016 with 60 points. Will my EOI date of effect change and become 1st October automatically with change in points from 60 to 65?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

IndAus11 said:


> Guys,
> 
> My exp will become 5 years(after 4 deduction) in October and I submitted my EOI in June 2016 with 60 points. Will my EOI date of effect change and become 1st October automatically with change in points from 60 to 65?


With every change in points, the date of effect is also changed

So your DOE will be 1/10

Cheers


----------



## wjd322wo (Aug 4, 2017)

Can anyone please share the thought for 2334 electronics engineers?
How many cut off dates do you guys think it will move for 65 pointers?


----------



## dip102p (May 1, 2017)

Good luck to everyone for todays draw. 
Hopefully 65 pointers will get their invites..


----------



## DrSylvie (Aug 12, 2017)

Hi Guys, 
I have applied for EA assessment recently.
I have 65 points in 189 subclass. Can I launch EOI without getting positive EA output? or I can launch EOI only after getting EA outcome?


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

DrSylvie said:


> Hi Guys,
> I have applied for EA assessment recently.
> I have 65 points in 189 subclass. Can I launch EOI without getting positive EA output? or I can launch EOI only after getting EA outcome?




Please tell me how will you submit EOI if you don't have positive EA assessment yet. You have to mention the date of skill assessment and any wrong information or backdated information will make your visa application rejected in first glance. 

First wait till you get your positive assessment and submit your EOI, otherwise you will waste the very useful invitation. 

Cheers!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mandy4995 (Nov 18, 2016)

With number of invites increased from 1000 to 1750 in both rounds of September, is there a chance that 65 pointer of 263111 will start to get invited in September rounds ? EOI dated 18.08.2017 with 70 points has received invite in previous round of august (as per immitracker).
My EOI date is 07.02.2017 with 65 points (263111)


----------



## DrSylvie (Aug 12, 2017)

Ramramram222 said:


> Please tell me how will you submit EOI if you don't have positive EA assessment yet. You have to mention the date of skill assessment and any wrong information or backdated information will make your visa application rejected in first glance.
> 
> First wait till you get your positive assessment and submit your EOI, otherwise you will waste the very useful invitation.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reply. Actually I heard the possibility of launching EOI before assessment thats why asked to confirm. Even I also thought for the same what you said.
Anyway I will wait for EA then.


----------



## punit0000 (Jun 18, 2017)

wjd322wo said:


> Can anyone please share the thought for 2334 electronics engineers?
> How many cut off dates do you guys think it will move for 65 pointers?




As per last year trend, it should move by two to three month for 65 pointers, provided there was not a flood of 65 pointers after April'17. Well, I think only a few people apply during that period because of full quota for that program year and uncertainty of removing Electronics occupation in 2017-18. However, I assume a lot of people would have applied in July-August'17 once they knew 233411 is still there. What is your DOE? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadzilla (Apr 20, 2017)

Applied EOI for 189 with 65 points. The "GREAT WAIT" starts now.


----------



## SGtoAUS18 (Sep 5, 2017)

Hi Guys,

I have recently applied for AUS PR with below credentials. When can i expect the invite or should i rewrite PTE to try for 8 band? 


ANZSCO Code : 261311 - ICT Business Analyst
PTE : 22-Aug-2017, L78, R75, S68, W85
ACS Applied : 23-May-2017
ACS +ve : 05-Jun-2017
EOI(189) Applied on : 24-Aug-2017 (70 Points)
EOI invitation : Awaited
EOI(190) Applied on : 24-Aug-2017 (75 Points)
EOI invitation : Awaited
EOI(489) Applied on : 24-Aug-2017 (80 Points)
EOI invitation : Awaited


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

Roadzilla said:


> Applied EOI for 189 with 65 points. The "GREAT WAIT" starts now.


If you want to avoid waiting more since your EOI is recent, then try PTE once again. This will surely reduce your wait .

Watch today's result and then take call. Although 65 window for 2613 is already breached.


----------



## IndAus11 (Jul 21, 2016)

newbienz said:


> With every change in points, the date of effect is also changed
> 
> So your DOE will be 1/10
> 
> Cheers


Thanks for your reply.

I would like specify that I will not change my points. It will automatically change by system when my work-ex become 5 years. In that case also EOI date of effect changes?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

IndAus11 said:


> Thanks for your reply.
> 
> I would like specify that I will not change my points. It will automatically change by system when my work-ex become 5 years. In that case also EOI date of effect changes?


It is immaterial who changes it.
You or the system
It is the change which is important and in your case it's happening 
So 1st October it is unless you do not want to claim the additional 5 points and retain the original date of effect

Cheers


----------



## Piyaas_3986 (Sep 4, 2017)

Hi friends,

Sorry to interrupt.

I have submitted my EOI and waiting for the invitation. I claimed for partner points as "De facto relationship". Can i know the proofs that would be sufficient for social context. Since we are not very social, we do have very few proofs under the social context.

Is that the social context proof plays major role in the requirments ?

Help me figureout. Once again sorry to interrupt the topic.

Thank you.

Eoi submitted: 19/07/2017
occupation code:263312
points claimed :65


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Piyaas_3986 said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> Sorry to interrupt.
> 
> ...


The evidence required for De facto relationship is given here

You have to be very sure that you can prove the relationship beyond doubt to the CO else your personal application will also be rejected as you would have over claimed,points

Had you not claimed,spouse points, if the CO was not satisfied with the evidence he would give you the option of removing her from the application and would continue to process your application 
But that will not be the case for you 


https://www.border.gov.au/about/corporate/information/fact-sheets/35relationship

Cheers


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

Piyaas_3986 said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> Sorry to interrupt.
> 
> ...


An affidavit to begin with. Joint account (if possible), Rent agreements(?).

I don't believe in chats, emails etc though


----------



## Roadzilla (Apr 20, 2017)

sharma1981 said:


> If you want to avoid waiting more since your EOI is recent, then try PTE once again. This will surely reduce your wait .
> 
> Watch today's result and then take call. Although 65 window for 2613 is already breached.


I have already registered for an attempt 2 of PTE based on my 1st ACS work Experience result. The work experience got sorted in the ACS review.


----------



## Piyaas_3986 (Sep 4, 2017)

Hi,

Thank you for the quick response.
We are living together for since three years. We have a lease agreement, joint bank account also registered our relationship. 

Have a required financial and household stuff but not sure how to prove out social context.

is this proof make sense?

thank you


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Piyaas_3986 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thank you for the quick response.
> We are living together for since three years. We have a lease agreement, joint bank account also registered our relationship.
> ...


It's quite a good evidence but would not call it safe.

You can add hotel and air travel bills for holidays you may have taken together
Letters from neighbours , landlords, relatives friends from both side families confirming your relationship and that you stay together.

Photos of you both on holidays or with families and friends can also be given as an album
Give a timeline of how you met and progressed towards living together
3rd part evidence carries a lot of weight and see if your local priest, social worker, MP councillor , Doctor, can vouch for your relationship 

The list is endless and no amount of evidence is sufficient or excessive 

Cheers


----------



## visionau2017 (Sep 2, 2017)

Welshtone said:


> visionau2017 said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Tony
> ...


You noted that it was the 108th dtd DOE-13.12.16...what was the 1st ones DOE.i mean any idea on the range of DOE that got the invite...
Any idea upto what DOE it will drop in todays round???
Though everthing will be clear in 6 hrs to go...bt still a query..loosing patience


----------



## dishant22 (Jul 26, 2016)

My EA outcome letter mentions relevant skilled employement from aug 2012 till april 2017 though i have the same single job since beginning.. 
Will there be any problem to claim the experience from may 2017 till now with the same documents submitted to EA for assessment? 


233311 | 65 points | Awaiting Invitation


----------



## CrOweAltius (Sep 5, 2017)

Hello Everyone,

I was wondering if I have a chance to get an invitation this upcoming round?

Thank you for the help.

My details are:
DOE - 04/09/2017
Points - 70
Occupation - 2334


----------



## Ahvenz (Aug 30, 2017)

Hi fellow experts,

I have just updated my eoi from 60 to 70 points an hour ago at 5pm WA time. Will I be considered for this round of invitation (6th of sept) or am I automatically been cut off since I updated my eoi abit too late.


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

Ahvenz said:


> Hi fellow experts,
> 
> I have just updated my eoi from 60 to 70 points an hour ago at 5pm WA time. Will I be considered for this round of invitation (6th of sept) or am I automatically been cut off since I updated my eoi abit too late.


Did you get info about points changes today itself? WHts your ANZ code?

Hope you get picked up today itself


----------



## Ahvenz (Aug 30, 2017)

sharma1981 said:


> Ahvenz said:
> 
> 
> > Hi fellow experts,
> ...


233512.

I actually have no idea. I just received an update from my agent saying they have updated my eoi. Finger crossed. It was 65 points last invite. Hopefully I can get it this time round even though i submitted super duper late. Blame the agents incompetence!


----------



## dreamzoz (Aug 31, 2017)

Hey Folks, 

I submitted my EOI yesterday. 

189 - 65 points
190 NSW - 70 points
190 Vic - 70 points

can one of you tell me when my number will come please?


----------



## HussamD (Aug 8, 2016)

Good luck to all applicants out there, especially 65 pointers 

The next invitation round is two hours away.

189 65 points
263311


----------



## Chin4one (Sep 5, 2017)

Hello friends,

I'm an Electrical Engineer, launched EOI on 17th September, ANZCO 233311. I have 65 points. Will I be able to get an invitation in today's round.

Or else how long will I have to wait to get an invitation..?
Can anyone assist ...


----------



## ReneInAus (Sep 5, 2017)

Hi guys!

I am getting my mechanical engineering skills assessment done through CDR fast track around next week at EA. After granting, apply for EOI quickly.

I would like to know how long it might take to get invited, if I lodge EOI in 3-4 weeks time from now? Because my current visa expires 17-01-2018 and I'd rather not leave Australia....


Mechanical Engineer 233512
Education 15
Age 30
English 20
Total* 65 points*


----------



## karthik0927 (Apr 15, 2017)

Hi Guys,

One of my friends, submitted his EOI on June 1st, 2017 and his passport got renewed after submitting EOI.

Does it really require to update EOI with renewed passport details or can be done after getting invite?

Please guide on how to update new passport details in existing EOI without effecting DOE?

Please clarify.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

karthik0927 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> One of my friends, submitted his EOI on June 1st, 2017 and his passport got renewed after submitting EOI.
> 
> ...


I don't think the passport entry is editable in the EOI as far as I remember 
But nothing to worry.
When you get the invite, although most of the form will be prefilled, the passport number entry is editable 
Enter the new passport number at that stage

Cheers


----------



## LadyZebo (Aug 31, 2017)

karthik0927 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> One of my friends, submitted his EOI on June 1st, 2017 and his passport got renewed after submitting EOI.
> 
> ...


I am not sure your DOE will be affected if you edit your passport details. Your DOE is affected only when the change being made will affect your points in any way. And a change in passport details will not affect the points being claimed.

I hope I am correct


----------



## wjd322wo (Aug 4, 2017)

punit0000 said:


> As per last year trend, it should move by two to three month for 65 pointers, provided there was not a flood of 65 pointers after April'17. Well, I think only a few people apply during that period because of full quota for that program year and uncertainty of removing Electronics occupation in 2017-18. However, I assume a lot of people would have applied in July-August'17 once they knew 233411 is still there. What is your DOE?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for reply! My DOE is 6th May. Hope I can get the invite in an hour I will let you guys know


----------



## Salimmanj (Apr 15, 2017)

Hi , if any 261313 receives invite at 65 points with DOE in march 2017 in todays round , please update in the forum.

Thanku n All d best to all


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Salimmanj said:


> Hi , if any 261313 receives invite at 65 points with DOE in march 2017 in todays round , please update in the forum.
> 
> Thanku n All d best to all


Nothing to worry on that count

Diehard members after getting the invite or grant first post on the forum and then inform the family members and friends 

Cheers


----------



## punit0000 (Jun 18, 2017)

At what time invites are issued ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shalinjames (Jun 27, 2017)

This thread will be super active in few mins. 

20 mins to go for the 1750 189 invitations. 

All the best guys!!!


----------



## aminn_524 (Feb 29, 2016)

Hi, I just saw the previous year trend on September for 2613, there was a "double invite" on 1/9/2016 around 700 invites, can we say this might happen again this round?


----------



## osamapervez (Jul 5, 2017)

punit0000 said:


> At what time invites are issued ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




12.01 am to 12.30 am Australian time


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

Chin4one said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> I'm an Electrical Engineer, launched EOI on 17th September, ANZCO 233311. I have 65 points. Will I be able to get an invitation in today's round.
> 
> ...


Probably not if you are not launching it for another 12 days ????

Tony


----------



## HussamD (Aug 8, 2016)

Welshtone said:


> Probably not if you are not launching it for another 12 days ????
> 
> Tony


I guess he meant 17th of August otherwise makes no since


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

visionau2017 said:


> You noted that it was the 108th dtd DOE-13.12.16...what was the 1st ones DOE.i mean any idea on the range of DOE that got the invite...
> Any idea upto what DOE it will drop in todays round???
> Though everthing will be clear in 6 hrs to go...bt still a query..loosing patience


The 65 point backlog went from 19th November to 13th December - so similar movement will take it to 1st week in Jan 2017 - maybe a bit later as less EOIs go on over Christmas and New Year - would be great to see much later in January 

Tony


----------



## asadkhalid (Apr 18, 2017)

All the best guys!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KMS11 (Jan 25, 2017)

2mins to go all the best


----------



## umashanker (Jul 31, 2013)

Hi guys 
Please update as soon as possible


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

IndAus11 said:


> Thanks for your reply.
> 
> I would like specify that I will not change my points. It will automatically change by system when my work-ex become 5 years. In that case also EOI date of effect changes?


I can't stress this strongly enough - please lodge new EOI when you score 65 points otherwise the self updated old EOI will expire 8 months later - the new EOI will have a new 2 year validity - If you did not get invited on 65 points before the ceiling is reached after 1st round in April 2018, you will need to wait until july 2018 for earliest possible next invite - it would be a shame at that point to have to lodge new EOI for 65 and go to the back of that queue

Regards

Tony


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Good luck guys!


----------



## bnetkunt (May 2, 2017)

Hello Guys..please update here if u receive invite today.All the best

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

KMS11 said:


> 2mins to go all the best


I have you close to the limit for invite this round KMS - good luck

tony


----------



## rrealansari (Nov 20, 2015)

Keep updating guys!


----------



## mohsin.s (Jul 30, 2017)

Guys please update if you start receiving the Invitations.

Thanks


----------



## HENRYV (Jul 8, 2017)

All the best guys


----------



## hulisan08 (Jun 2, 2017)

500 Server error
An unexpected error has occurred at 6/09/2017 12:05:45 AM. Most outages are resolved within a short period of time, please try SkillSelect again at a later time.

For more information on SkillSelect Technical support issues, please go to: Technical Support Site.

Return to homepage


----------



## bharat.sandhu (Mar 2, 2014)

All the best guys


----------



## hulisan08 (Jun 2, 2017)

Invited. thanks for all the help from the forum and all the best for people waiting!!


----------



## wjd322wo (Aug 4, 2017)

Still nothing so far. All the best!


----------



## Salimmanj (Apr 15, 2017)

hulisan08 said:


> Invited. thanks for all the help from the forum and all the best for people waiting!!



Please tell ur code and points


----------



## kminf (Feb 27, 2017)

All the best to all guys who are expecting the invitation.


----------



## ReneInAus (Sep 5, 2017)

Hi guys!

I am getting my mechanical engineering skills assessment done through CDR fast track around next week at EA. After granting, apply for EOI quickly.

I would like to know how long it might take to get invited, if I lodge EOI in 3-4 weeks time from now? Because my current visa expires 17-01-2018 and I'd rather not leave Australia....


Mechanical Engineer 233512
Education 15
Age 30
English 20
Total *65 points*


Anyone??


----------



## kirk1031 (Oct 8, 2015)

Accountant July 28 75 points invited


----------



## AnkurMalik (Jun 1, 2017)

hulisan08 said:


> Invited. thanks for all the help from the forum and all the best for people waiting!!


Congrats mate!


----------



## kirk1031 (Oct 8, 2015)

65 points registered nurse July 4 invited


----------



## osamapervez (Jul 5, 2017)

kirk1031 said:


> 65 points registered nurse July 4 invited




Congrats


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kirk1031 (Oct 8, 2015)

chemical engineer 65 points July 31 invited


----------



## UmarSid (Sep 22, 2015)

*Hurray*

Received.So happy


----------



## bhagat.dabas (Apr 6, 2017)

65 point Nurse 19th July invited


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## punit0000 (Jun 18, 2017)

Any electronics engineer 65 points ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tarungupta1688 (Jan 2, 2017)

With all gods grace, Finally i got the invite


----------



## osamapervez (Jul 5, 2017)

punit0000 said:


> Any electronics engineer 65 points ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




No luck yet


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## umashanker (Jul 31, 2013)

UmarSid said:


> Received.So happy


What is your code and points?


----------



## bnetkunt (May 2, 2017)

tarungupta1688 said:


> With all gods grace, Finally i got the invite


Hi Tarun,

Your points and DOE?

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## quynhtong2889 (Jun 18, 2017)

tarungupta1688 said:


> With all gods grace, Finally i got the invite


Point and Job code please 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Salimmanj (Apr 15, 2017)

tarungupta1688 said:


> With all gods grace, Finally i got the invite



Code n points


----------



## Kishorekadam (Jul 11, 2017)

Hi Tony, 
My points are 65 and DOE was 13 july.

Would you think, my wait time will cross feb 2018? 


Welshtone said:


> IndAus11 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for your reply.
> ...


----------



## markymark5 (Mar 31, 2017)

kirk1031 said:


> 65 points registered nurse July 4 invited


Congrats!
July 4 65 Pts. Non-pro


----------



## aminn_524 (Feb 29, 2016)

tarungupta1688 said:


> With all gods grace, Finally i got the invite


65 point DOE : 10th March, right?


----------



## leoujjawal (Dec 21, 2016)

261313 - 65 points - 11.3.17 Invited - No email but invited on skill select


----------



## KMS11 (Jan 25, 2017)

Can you please post your code and DOE




UmarSid said:


> Received.So happy


----------



## scorpion24 (Mar 13, 2017)

tarungupta1688 said:


> With all gods grace, Finally i got the invite


Congrats.. good to know that 65 pointers started getting the invite for 2613##


----------



## punit0000 (Jun 18, 2017)

Hello everyone,
Whoever is invited, please post with you points and occupation. All the best. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fuch (Jul 30, 2017)

Finally!!!
65 points. Civil engineer
doe 7th july 2017
invited!!!!!


----------



## wjd322wo (Aug 4, 2017)

2334 electronics engineer DOE 6th May 65 point invited


----------



## amit9 (Feb 7, 2017)

UmarSid said:


> Received.So happy


Congrats man ! which job code?


----------



## AnkurMalik (Jun 1, 2017)

tarungupta1688 said:


> With all gods grace, Finally i got the invite


Congrats mate!
2613 stands at 10th March as per latest invite


----------



## punit0000 (Jun 18, 2017)

wjd322wo said:


> 2334 electronics engineer DOE 6th May 65 point invited




Congrats man. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## osamapervez (Jul 5, 2017)

wjd322wo said:


> 2334 electronics engineer DOE 6th May 65 point invited




Congrats


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sd1982 (May 4, 2017)

221111 Accountant - Invited - DOE 19/7/17

Thank God for this. Good luck to everyone.


----------



## AnkurMalik (Jun 1, 2017)

AnkurMalik said:


> Congrats mate!
> 2613 stands at 10th March as per latest invite


17th Mrach 65 pointers 2613 got an invite
It stands at 17th march now


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

Congratulations members, good to see movement for 2613xx

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

leoujjawal said:


> 261313 - 65 points - 11.3.17 Invited - No email but invited on skill select


99.9% becomes 100% - congrats

Tony


----------



## leoujjawal (Dec 21, 2016)

Welshtone said:


> leoujjawal said:
> 
> 
> > 261313 - 65 points - 11.3.17 Invited - No email but invited on skill select
> ...


Thanks Tony. Your patience with me is really appreciated. Thanks again.


----------



## Chewitt88 (Aug 28, 2017)

Invited!!! 
DOE: 26th July 2017 
65 points 
Non pro occ

Now to get application in and bridging visa sorted before current visa expires on the 14th... our flights were booked!! ?


----------



## saibaba456 (Mar 9, 2017)

Finally... Invited... Thank you all..!!

65 points. 2613 - DOE - 17th-March 2017.


----------



## AMS_AWD (Aug 16, 2017)

Mechanical Engineer
EOI updated to from 60 to 70 points two days ago
Invitation received today (Sept 6th round)


----------



## rrealansari (Nov 20, 2015)

This draw is for 65 pointers ... 
any update for 2335XX


----------



## Danish06 (Apr 11, 2017)

EOI 13/3/17
Analyst programmer
65 points
Got invited by the grace of God
Best of luck to the rest


----------



## Arjun13 (Aug 31, 2017)

Welshtone said:


> 99.9% becomes 100% - congrats
> 
> Tony



Congrates Man.patience always pays off well.


----------



## kirk1031 (Oct 8, 2015)

Accountant 75 points Aug 3 invited!


----------



## JD5995 (Jun 20, 2017)

Any 263111 code invited yet????

Please update.


----------



## derik2020 (May 29, 2017)

AnkurMalik said:


> 17th Mrach 65 pointers 2613 got an invite
> It stands at 17th march now


20th Mrach 65 pointers 2613 got an invite (immitracker)
It stands at 20th march now


----------



## Salimmanj (Apr 15, 2017)

Whats the last DOE for 261313 to get invite at 65?


----------



## asadkhalid (Apr 18, 2017)

kirk1031 said:


> Accountant 75 points Aug 3 invited!


Thats great news.


----------



## staybrave (May 5, 2017)

2334 65points May 18 got invited


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## punit0000 (Jun 18, 2017)

staybrave said:


> 2334 65points May 18 got invited
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Congrats man. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sriram9621 (Apr 22, 2017)

Any invitations for 263111 - 65 points ???


----------



## quynhtong2889 (Jun 18, 2017)

Salimmanj said:


> Whats the last DOE for 261313 to get invite at 65?


Now it stand 20/03

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## AnkurMalik (Jun 1, 2017)

derik2020 said:


> 20th Mrach 65 pointers 2613 got an invite
> It stands at 20th march now


Great!

Guys, please keep on posting the updates


----------



## mstennie (Jan 14, 2017)

derik2020 said:


> 20th Mrach 65 pointers 2613 got an invite
> It stands at 20th march now


Source?


----------



## kirk1031 (Oct 8, 2015)

2613 March 14,65 points invited!


----------



## AnkurMalik (Jun 1, 2017)

mstennie said:


> Source?


Mate, you are gonna get your invite on 20th September for sure


----------



## JD5995 (Jun 20, 2017)

Congrats to all who got the invite.

Please keep updating everyone....


Any 263111???


----------



## Pinlang (Jul 13, 2017)

Just got the invitation. Thank you all and good luck!.

Developer Programmer：70
AGE：25
EDU：15
Work Exp：15
PTE：20
ACS: Lodged 10/07/2017 + Confirmed: 17/07/2017
EOI Effect Date： 04/09/2017


----------



## Salimmanj (Apr 15, 2017)

Anyone 25 march or later in 261313 to get an invite at 65 please post as my login is with agent so unable to check


----------



## HussamD (Aug 8, 2016)

Congrats to those who got invited.

Any 263311 got it?


----------



## derik2020 (May 29, 2017)

mstennie said:


> Source?


https://myimmitracker.com/en/au/trackers/expression-of-interest-sc189


----------



## AnkurMalik (Jun 1, 2017)

Salimmanj said:


> Anyone 25 march or later in 261313 to get an invite at 65 please post as my login is with agent so unable to check


what is your DOE?


----------



## mstennie (Jan 14, 2017)

AnkurMalik said:


> Mate, you are gonna get your invite on 20th September for sure


Not sure because it moved only 1 or 2 weeks for 261313 this round.


----------



## kirk1031 (Oct 8, 2015)

Chemical engineer 65 points July 31 invited!


----------



## Salimmanj (Apr 15, 2017)

AnkurMalik said:


> Salimmanj said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone 25 march or later in 261313 to get an invite at 65 please post as my login is with agent so unable to check
> ...



25 march 2017


----------



## dishant22 (Jul 26, 2016)

kirk1031 said:


> Chemical engineer 65 points July 31 invited!


So 31.07 is the cutoff for non pros... 


233311 | 65 points | Awaiting Invitation


----------



## punit0000 (Jun 18, 2017)

Any Electronics engineer with 65 after DOE 18th May got invited ?? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dishant22 (Jul 26, 2016)

kirk1031 said:


> Chemical engineer 65 points July 31 invited!


Congratz btw 


233311 | 65 points | Awaiting Invitation


----------



## osamapervez (Jul 5, 2017)

punit0000 said:


> Any Electronics engineer with 65 after DOE 18th May got invited ??
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




I dont think so


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mstennie (Jan 14, 2017)

derik2020 said:


> https://myimmitracker.com/en/au/trackers/expression-of-interest-sc189


I don't see any 261313 with DOE 20th of March 65 pointers.


----------



## Mandip (Oct 26, 2015)

Congrats to those who got invited...Any update for 263111


----------



## bnetkunt (May 2, 2017)

mstennie said:


> I don't see any 261313 with DOE 20th of March 65 pointers.


Hi mstenine

What's your Eoi date?

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## TRNT (Mar 16, 2017)

Invited!!!:israel:

189/65 points/Mar 14


----------



## asadkhalid (Apr 18, 2017)

Congrats everyone! 

Any other accountants who got an invite?


----------



## kirk1031 (Oct 8, 2015)

2335 Jan 11 65 points invited！


----------



## erbansal2k6 (Jul 21, 2017)

261313 - 65 points - 13.3.17 Invited

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## TRNT (Mar 16, 2017)

Invited !!:israel:

189/261313/65 points/Mar 14


----------



## AnkurMalik (Jun 1, 2017)

mstennie said:


> I don't see any 261313 with DOE 20th of March 65 pointers.


yup, no such date. It stands at 17/03


----------



## mstennie (Jan 14, 2017)

bnetkunt said:


> Hi mstenine
> 
> What's your Eoi date?
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


On my signature


----------



## ozielover (Feb 21, 2017)

TRNT said:


> Invited!!!:israel:
> 
> 189/65 points/Mar 14


Occupation ??


----------



## bharat.sandhu (Mar 2, 2014)

Congrats to those who got invited !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bnetkunt (May 2, 2017)

mstennie said:


> On my signature


It just gives ur code and ielts result

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## surerereddy (Jul 20, 2017)

*Thank you.*

Thank you guys, for patiently answering my question that I had.
Yes, me too invited. 261313; 65 Points; 13-March-2017.


----------



## CrOweAltius (Sep 5, 2017)

Invited!!
2334 - Electronics Engr. - 70 points.

Thank you..


----------



## punit0000 (Jun 18, 2017)

Any electronics engineer with 65 after DOE: 22/06/2017?? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scorpion24 (Mar 13, 2017)

mstennie said:


> On my signature


Congrats... That's a huge movement for 2613##


----------



## mstennie (Jan 14, 2017)

bnetkunt said:


> It just gives ur code and ielts result
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


No look below. 

08th April 2017


----------



## Engineer04 (Aug 9, 2017)

I have submitted my EOI on 08 April 2017 at 65 points. My occupation is Plant Engineer 233513. Any Clue when I can expect invitation?
Thanks


----------



## mstennie (Jan 14, 2017)

scorpion24 said:


> Congrats... That's a huge movement for 2613##


It seems there is a mis understanding, I wasn't invited.


----------



## Salimmanj (Apr 15, 2017)

mstennie said:


> scorpion24 said:
> 
> 
> > Congrats... That's a huge movement for 2613##
> ...



Whts ur DOE


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

2613 - 17/03/2017 @65 confirmed for now.

Congrats to all invited!


----------



## Salimmanj (Apr 15, 2017)

Till wht will invites be issued


----------



## mstennie (Jan 14, 2017)

Salimmanj said:


> Whts ur DOE


My signature is not very clear I guess


----------



## chvarma80 (Jan 10, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> 2613 - 17/03/2017 @65 confirmed for now.
> 
> Congrats to all invited!


What was the last round cut off date for 261313?

Sent from my XT1706 using Tapatalk


----------



## punit0000 (Jun 18, 2017)

osamapervez said:


> I dont think so
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




I saw DOE 22/06/17 , 65 pointers got invited in Immitracker. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

2611 @70 on 05/06/2017


----------



## akhandel (Oct 14, 2016)

mstennie said:


> It seems there is a mis understanding, I wasn't invited.


Correct..... Not a huge movement as invite quota is also 1750 as compared to previous rounds where the quota was 1000 only.... .only almost 10 days of movement.


----------



## AnkurMalik (Jun 1, 2017)

chvarma80 said:


> What was the last round cut off date for 261313?
> 
> Sent from my XT1706 using Tapatalk


Moving really slow . Just 9 days.


----------



## osamapervez (Jul 5, 2017)

punit0000 said:


> I saw DOE 22/06/17 , 65 pointers got invited in Immitracker.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Whats your DOE
Mines 8/8/17


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

chvarma80 said:


> What was the last round cut off date for 261313?
> 
> Sent from my XT1706 using Tapatalk


I believe it was 08 March for EOI with 65 points.


----------



## ahmedbabiker (Jun 15, 2017)

263311 DOE 22/06/17 65 Points, Invitation received


----------



## chvarma80 (Jan 10, 2017)

akhandel said:


> Correct..... Not a huge movement as invite quota is also 1750 as compared to previous rounds where the quota was 1000 only.... .only almost 10 days of movement.


Even though overall invites increased, the individual quotas for pro rata remains same.

Sent from my XT1706 using Tapatalk


----------



## punit0000 (Jun 18, 2017)

Mine is too late bro. It's 01/09/17, that too with 60 points. What are your points ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## amit9 (Feb 7, 2017)

chvarma80 said:


> Even though overall invites increased, the individual quotas for pro rata remains same.
> 
> Sent from my XT1706 using Tapatalk


who said?


----------



## 1210778 (May 12, 2016)

INVITED...
See signatures for code and DOE
Happy! Whats next?

I have few questions though;
1. I have worked for 3 months in Malaysia and the visa is stamped my passport as well. However I did not include it in EA Assessment neither in EOI. Is it gonna affect my visa application?
2. I am claiming 7 years of experience. 6 years from previous job and 1 year from my current job however there is little complexity here for my current job as follows;

I started my current job on 22 may and in EA letter they mention 'May 2016 to May 2017' so 1 full year. However while filling EOI I had filled start date as '22 may 2016' but kept the finish date empty as I was still on job and till today I am.

Now I am changing my job from 22 September and the new job visa will take atleast 1.5 months to be stamped on my visa here in Dubai. So I am gonna proceed. Please advise further.


----------



## Deepu.smg11 (Sep 5, 2017)

Any invite for 263111 65 points, have not heard even one till now?


----------



## quynhtong2889 (Jun 18, 2017)

chvarma80 said:


> What was the last round cut off date for 261313?
> 
> Sent from my XT1706 using Tapatalk


I see immi track 261313 - 65 point - 20/03/17 invited. Is that correct?

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## chvarma80 (Jan 10, 2017)

amit9 said:


> who said?


Around 6200 are for 2613 group, they invited 310 each in all last 4 rounds, that is 5% of total quota, they will complete in 20 rounds.

Sent from my XT1706 using Tapatalk


----------



## mstennie (Jan 14, 2017)

quynhtong2889 said:


> I see immi track 261313 - 65 point - 20/03/17 invited. Is that correct?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


No it's not. Only until 17th of March for now.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

quynhtong2889 said:


> I see immi track 261313 - 65 point - 20/03/17 invited. Is that correct?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


no, 17/03.


----------



## Arjun13 (Aug 31, 2017)

mstennie said:


> No it's not. Only until 17th of March for now.



Yes on Immi its only 17th March as of now.


----------



## bmawil (May 9, 2017)

Any auditors got invited?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JD5995 (Jun 20, 2017)

I am waiting to hear the same. Did not see a single invite yet for 263111


----------



## StrugglerAnkush (Feb 9, 2015)

A big congratulations to all who got invite in this round. Good luck for future formalities.

Cheers,
Ankush


----------



## amit9 (Feb 7, 2017)

chvarma80 said:


> Around 6200 are for 2613 group, they invited 310 each in all last 4 rounds, that is 5% of total quota, they will complete in 20 rounds.
> 
> Sent from my XT1706 using Tapatalk


I wish you are right but ...

Agree that 310 invited per round in last 3 rounds but it's not said that in this round also there are 310 invitations only condition when total 1000 is increased to 1750.


----------



## Jasmin Dcruz (Sep 18, 2015)

I second this thought not a single one for 263111


----------



## chvarma80 (Jan 10, 2017)

amit9 said:


> I wish you are right but ...
> 
> Agree that 310 invited per round in last 3 rounds but it's not said that in this round also there are 310 invitations only condition when total 1000 is increased to 1750.


Check last year invitations also, in couple of rounds nobody was invited, but next to those rounds invitations for this group doubled. Otherwise number of invitations remained same.

Sent from my XT1706 using Tapatalk


----------



## umashanker (Jul 31, 2013)

Final update 261313 65 points 20.03.2016


----------



## 1210778 (May 12, 2016)

coolestbliss said:


> INVITED...
> See signatures for code and DOE
> Happy! Whats next?
> 
> ...


Anybody?


----------



## blackrider89 (Jul 14, 2014)

amit9 said:


> who said?


They say it. The Department says so mate.


----------



## edsuarez8 (May 4, 2017)

Electronic Engineer 
DOE 1/96/2017
65 POINTS
INVITED!!!!!!!! YEAHHHHH 
THANKS FOR ALL, and good luck with the invites. I still can´t beleive it.


----------



## Heprex (Dec 21, 2016)

Someone got invited for 263111 - 65 points - 03.02.2017 DOE

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...r-system-network-engineer-263111-eoi-246.html


----------



## LadyZebo (Aug 31, 2017)

*Invited*

Glory be to God almighty.

Invited.....
234111- Agricultural Consultant
DOE: 16/6/2017

All the best and God's speed for us all


----------



## amit9 (Feb 7, 2017)

chvarma80 said:


> Check last year invitations also, in couple of rounds nobody was invited, but next to those rounds invitations for this group doubled. Otherwise number of invitations remained same.
> 
> Sent from my XT1706 using Tapatalk


That's right but it only create an assumption and what if this round 2613 invitation are in proportionate which meaning 545 seats.


----------



## punit0000 (Jun 18, 2017)

Well, atleast two months movement for Electronics engineer with 65 from DOE 13/04/17 to 22/06/17, as per latest update. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## allajunaki (Jul 19, 2017)

Just an update. Received the Invitation for my EOI! The draw happened at 12AM Sydney. I received on September 5th 19:42 IST.

You can find about my Invite here : Case 28425


----------



## asifbahrian (Jul 21, 2016)

Occupation: 2613
DoE: 19- March- 2017
Points: 65
Invited today Sep 6, 2017 round.


----------



## TRNT (Mar 16, 2017)

ozielover said:


> occupation ??


261313


----------



## amit9 (Feb 7, 2017)

blackrider89 said:


> They say it. The Department says so mate.


oh really then I might have some ray of hope this year  being optimistic


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

JD5995 said:


> I am waiting to hear the same. Did not see a single invite yet for 263111


I think that maybe not too many of the 65 invites are left after the 70 and above are invited and/or maybe a few double invites holding it up from getting to the 3rd February backlog - was expecting to hear off Markymark and Mandy as they are both at 7th February ?

Tony


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

punit0000 said:


> Well, atleast two months movement for Electronics engineer with 65 from DOE 13/04/17 to 22/06/17, as per latest update.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



That's great. Is this confirmed ?


----------



## punit0000 (Jun 18, 2017)

Yup. The last update in on immitracker. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kiliko77 (Jul 3, 2017)

amit9 said:


> That's right but it only create an assumption and what if this round 2613 invitation are in proportionate which meaning 545 seats.


The reason it's unlikely to move from 310 is because there's a total of 6200 invites which need to be spread across the entire year.

6200 / 20 weeks = 310


----------



## AnkurMalik (Jun 1, 2017)

asifbahrian said:


> Occupation: 2613
> DoE: 19- March- 2017
> Points: 65
> Invited today Sep 6, 2017 round.


Congrats mate! please update it on immi as well


----------



## asifbahrian (Jul 21, 2016)

AnkurMalik said:


> Congrats mate! please update it on immi as well


did it already bro.


----------



## JD5995 (Jun 20, 2017)

Thanks Tony for your insight as always.

I too am waiting for them to update if they got the invite...Looks like a long wait for me then considering my DOE is 26th April 2017.


----------



## mstennie (Jan 14, 2017)

asifbahrian said:


> Occupation: 2613
> DoE: 19- March- 2017
> Points: 65
> Invited today Sep 6, 2017 round.


Thank you and congrats! That saves me couple of rounds.


----------



## AnkurMalik (Jun 1, 2017)

mstennie said:


> Thank you and congrats! That saves me couple of rounds.


I ma still hopeful and predicting your invite on 20th Sep


----------



## aminn_524 (Feb 29, 2016)

mstennie said:


> Thank you and congrats! That saves me couple of rounds.


My DOE is 30th March, I think you for sure will get invite on first round of October


----------



## toffee.ali (Apr 12, 2016)

Hi Guys,

After long wait of 6 months, I received Invitation today. Thanks to Almighty ALLAH 

My details are;

EOI Lodged: 18-March-2017
Points: 65
Category: 261313 Software Engineer

I was silent observer and you are people are of great help. I know its very hard to be patient but hard work and patience certainly pays off. All the Best to everyone waiting for invite. Hope you all will get the reward of your patience soon.


----------



## Dgrover (Jul 7, 2017)

Welshtone said:


> JD5995 said:
> 
> 
> > I am waiting to hear the same. Did not see a single invite yet for 263111
> ...


In the other forum Mandy confirmed his invitation for 263111/65/03rd Feb 2017.
But no one else in 263111


----------



## mstennie (Jan 14, 2017)

AnkurMalik said:


> I ma still hopeful and predicting your invite on 20th Sep


That will be short... I think more 1st round of oct if they keep the same number of invites... :fingerscrossed:


----------



## aub123 (May 18, 2017)

Telecom 263312, 2 August, 65 pts, invited. 

Cheers


----------



## Kannan.Balasubramanian (Jul 12, 2016)

I "guess" 261311 (Analyst Programmer) with 65 points and DOE of June 2017 last week might get the invite around December 2017 and same might be true for other prorata too. What do you guys think?


----------



## chvarma80 (Jan 10, 2017)

amit9 said:


> That's right but it only create an assumption and what if this round 2613 invitation are in proportionate which meaning 545 seats.


Well! Nobody will stop you from wishing, I just stated facts according to logic.

Sent from my XT1706 using Tapatalk


----------



## mpathak9 (Dec 13, 2016)

I am a 65 pointer and DOE 12/04/2017. If this trend goes for another 2 rounds i am hoping an invite for 261312.


----------



## visionau2017 (Sep 2, 2017)

Any update guys on 233512...what last DOE invited,what points


----------



## LadyZebo (Aug 31, 2017)

*multiple EOIs*

For all of us who received our ITA today, please go to skillselect to withdraw all other EOIs that are no longer required so that others will stand a better chance in the coming rounds.

Thank you


----------



## Kannan.Balasubramanian (Jul 12, 2016)

In 2613 bucket, I guess more than 32 people got invited with last DOE standing at 19 March 2017.

Source: https://myimmitracker.com/en/au/trackers/expression-of-interest-sc189


----------



## tc181985 (Sep 3, 2016)

visionau2017 said:


> Any update guys on 233512...what last DOE invited,what points



People from Mechanical background with 65 points have not yet updated in immi tracker.


----------



## njbal68 (Jul 11, 2017)

Hi Guys,
Congratulations to those who got invited.
Just wondering,
My EOI updated on 28th August(DOE) with 5 more points for 1 year work experience in Australia to 65 points.
initial submission was 18th june with
Any chances with 20th September round?
Helpful Replies would be appreciated.
T.I.A
N.J


263311-Telecommunications Engineer


----------



## blackrider89 (Jul 14, 2014)

visionau2017 said:


> Any update guys on 233512...what last DOE invited,what points


Non pro-rata beginning of August it seems.


----------



## blackrider89 (Jul 14, 2014)

njbal68 said:


> Hi Guys,
> Congratulations to those who got invited.
> Just wondering,
> My EOI updated on 28th August(DOE) with 5 more points for 1 year work experience in Australia to 65 points.
> ...


99%.


----------



## Salimmanj (Apr 15, 2017)

Hi All,

Just a question, is the data of immitracker always correct and updated correctly ?


----------



## M.Totti (Aug 3, 2017)

njbal68 said:


> Hi Guys,
> Congratulations to those who got invited.
> Just wondering,
> My EOI updated on 28th August(DOE) with 5 more points for 1 year work experience in Australia to 65 points.
> ...


Yours is non-pro rate. Just relax. 
One guy from the same occupation just now confirmed invitation with 65 (2 august). 
Base on that you will get it in the next round. Unless the immigration surprise us with new unexpected drama.


----------



## edsuarez8 (May 4, 2017)

Hi friends, do you have any info on how much the mechanical engineers advance in this round?. I mean what is the latest invite for them, which month.


----------



## njbal68 (Jul 11, 2017)

M.Totti said:


> njbal68 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Guys,
> ...


I know that,
I thought so when my EOI updated Automatically due to the work experience date.
Hope so me and others waiting will get in Next Round.
I have every document ready to upload since 3 months ???.


----------



## aub123 (May 18, 2017)

M.Totti said:


> Yours is non-pro rate. Just relax.
> One guy from the same occupation just now confirmed invitation with 65 (2 august).
> Base on that you will get it in the next round. Unless the immigration surprise us with new unexpected drama.


Yes, I am the guy you mentioned. I think 100% he will be invited in 20 Sep round


----------



## njbal68 (Jul 11, 2017)

blackrider89 said:


> njbal68 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Guys,
> ...


Thanks Buddy.?


----------



## markymark5 (Mar 31, 2017)

Salimmanj said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Just a question, is the data of immitracker always correct and updated correctly ?


Because it is a crowd-sourced data, it is not expected to be 100% accurate but I believe the mods are trying their best to verify those data.


----------



## Salimmanj (Apr 15, 2017)

In this forum is there anyone with DOE between 20 - 25 march for 261313 with 65 points?


----------



## rajdeep2017 (May 13, 2017)

Please suspend you 190 EOI if you have already received 189.

lets not waste invites.

any idea when i get a invite after today's round?


Thanks
261313
65 points
EOI 12th may 2017 189
EOI 12th may 2017 NSW 190
waiting for invite


----------



## Salimmanj (Apr 15, 2017)

markymark5 said:


> Salimmanj said:
> 
> 
> > Hi All,
> ...


Thnku fr ur reply


----------



## osamapervez (Jul 5, 2017)

punit0000 said:


> Mine is too late bro. It's 01/09/17, that too with 60 points. What are your points ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




65


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chimera (Aug 15, 2016)

Salimmanj said:


> In this forum is there anyone with DOE between 20 - 25 march for 261313 with 65 points?


Hi.. my doe is 21st March/65/261313


----------



## Salimmanj (Apr 15, 2017)

Salimmanj said:


> In this forum is there anyone with DOE between 20 - 25 march for 261313 with 65 points?


Awaiting reply ....


----------



## Salimmanj (Apr 15, 2017)

Chimera said:


> Salimmanj said:
> 
> 
> > In this forum is there anyone with DOE between 20 - 25 march for 261313 with 65 points?
> ...


No invite fr u as well na?


----------



## malik.afnan134 (Feb 8, 2017)

If any Electrical Engineer with 65 points got invited please update with DOE.


----------



## Arjun13 (Aug 31, 2017)

Salimmanj said:


> No invite fr u as well na?





Salimmanj said:


> Awaiting reply ....



No, as of now 19th March only.


----------



## aminn_524 (Feb 29, 2016)

Chimera said:


> Hi.. my doe is 21st March/65/261313


did you receive the invite?


----------



## mahad_attari (Aug 1, 2017)

malik.afnan134 said:


> If any Electrical Engineer with 65 points got invited please update with DOE.




What is your DOE and points


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mstennie (Jan 14, 2017)

Chimera said:


> Hi.. my doe is 21st March/65/261313


Wow, sorry bro, next round


----------



## Chimera (Aug 15, 2016)

aminn_524 said:


> Chimera said:
> 
> 
> > Hi.. my doe is 21st March/65/261313
> ...


Only my agent can tell but that'll be tmrw. However I think it's come down to only 19th march so far. I will definitely update here incase I hear from my agent tmrw. What's your doe?


----------



## malik.afnan134 (Feb 8, 2017)

mahad_attari said:


> What is your DOE and points
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Mine is 60 points 03/07, I am trying to figure out when 60 pointers will start receiving invites. whats your DOE.


----------



## mahad_attari (Aug 1, 2017)

malik.afnan134 said:


> Mine is 60 points 03/07, I am trying to figure out when 60 pointers will start receiving invites. whats your DOE.




Mine is 24/7 with 60 points i'm hoping in next round or maybe in October hopefully 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mandy4995 (Nov 18, 2016)

Got my invite today guys with 65 points. DOE 07.02.2017. 263111 was my occupation


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sonamt (Mar 7, 2016)

Any hope for 261313; 65 point; doe-8th April 2017 during next round, ie 20th sept? Experts please share your predictions. Waiting for more than a year now. My eoi will expire in July 2018. Thanks.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bnetkunt (May 2, 2017)

sonamt said:


> Any hope for 261313; 65 point; doe-8th April 2017 during next round, ie 20th sept? Experts please share your predictions. Waiting for more than a year now. My eoi will expire in July 2018. Thanks.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hello Sonam,I hope you will get invite in next round.But My doubt is how come you are waiting from 1 year?

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Chin4one (Sep 5, 2017)

Chin4one said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> I'm an Electrical Engineer, launched EOI on 17th September, ANZCO 233311. I have 65 points. Will I be able to get an invitation in today's round.
> 
> ...





Welshtone said:


> Probably not if you are not launching it for another 12 days ????
> 
> Tony


Hello Tony,

I have already submitted my EOI with 65 points as an Electrical Engineer, with IELTS 7 band. Submitted on 17th August 2017.

I still didnt get an email from todays round. Its sent through an email always...? If I will not receive an invitation from todays round when will I be able to get an invitation according to your sense..

Thank you


----------



## sonamt (Mar 7, 2016)

bnetkunt said:


> Hello Sonam,I hope you will get invite in next round.But My doubt is how come you are waiting from 1 year?
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk




Submitted my eoi in early July 2016 with 65 pts. I have turned 33yr old by end of July 2016 and my pt dropped back to 60. My experience got increased to 5yrs on 8th April 2017 and my point increased to 65 again. Lots of trends! Hopefully I receive my invitation within next two rounds. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## malik.afnan134 (Feb 8, 2017)

mahad_attari said:


> Mine is 24/7 with 60 points i'm hoping in next round or maybe in October hopefully
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


As per the forum 65 pointers are cleared up to 02-08, so next round 65 pointers of 48 days, from 02-08 to 20-09 should get cleared for 60 pointers to receive invites, seems difficult.

lets hope for the best.


----------



## malik.afnan134 (Feb 8, 2017)

Chin4one said:


> Hello Tony,
> 
> I have already submitted my EOI with 65 points as an Electrical Engineer, with IELTS 7 band. Submitted on 17th August 2017.
> 
> ...


Dear, You have strong chances of getting invite in next round. if not received in this round.


----------



## ozielover (Feb 21, 2017)

Mandy4995 said:


> Got my invite today guys with 65 points. DOE 07.02.2017. 263111 was my occupation
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


many congrats.


----------



## ozielover (Feb 21, 2017)

@Andreyx108b: The latest invite for 263111 is 7th feb 2017 confirmed. Please close all other before this date and on and above 65points in Immitracker..


----------



## Sumankarki (Aug 22, 2017)

Hello tony , can you please tell me registered nurse with 60 points eoi submitted on 29th june 2017 will be invite?


----------



## ausin61 (Aug 26, 2017)

visionau2017 said:


> Any update guys on 233512...what last DOE invited,what points




Last 11 Jan with 65 points invited for 233512, any updates ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tc181985 (Sep 3, 2016)

Mechanical / Industrial / Production after 13-Dec-16 please update DOE who all got ITA today.


----------



## ausin61 (Aug 26, 2017)

tc181985 said:


> Mechanical / Industrial / Production after 13-Dec-16 please update DOE who all got ITA today.




14 Feb 65 points 233512 and waiting 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## harsm123 (Dec 18, 2016)

Eoi effective date 14 April 2017 for 261313.. Experts..any idea to get invite today.. 

Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxkhan (Feb 19, 2017)

Electronics Engineers 233411 please update the DOE who got invited today


----------



## Engineer04 (Aug 9, 2017)

ausin61 said:


> tc181985 said:
> 
> 
> > Mechanical / Industrial / Production after 13-Dec-16 please update DOE who all got ITA today.
> ...


----------



## dudley13 (Jul 23, 2017)

Aaaargh the wait is killing me! DOE 04/04/2017 261312 65 points. Hope it is next round!


----------



## asifbahrian (Jul 21, 2016)

Filling up Visa application on online.immi.gov.au right now, question is that my national identity card is in Urdu language, even my name is written in Urdu on it. What should I do? should I mark it as No. or may I enter driving license here as it is in English?


----------



## rrealansari (Nov 20, 2015)

asifbahrian said:


> Filling up Visa application on online.immi.gov.au right now, question is that my national identity card is in Urdu language, even my name is written in Urdu on it. What should I do? should I mark it as No. or may I enter driving license here as it is in English?




Add details of your overseas card (if you have one) that is in English.


----------



## naveen_kumar222002 (Sep 1, 2017)

no invite...no peace ??

Nevertheless, thou shall act sanely...

Submitted EOI on 1Sep'17
189
2339-Engg Tech
Age 30 + Degree15 + Exp10 + PTE20
75 points


----------



## Salimmanj (Apr 15, 2017)

As per immitracker only 30 261313 professionals invited in this round , how is that feasible


----------



## Mandy4995 (Nov 18, 2016)

ozielover said:


> many congrats.




thanks mate 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sumitvirdi (Sep 5, 2017)

Hi all
I did M. Tech production engineering in 2013 & B. Tech Mechanical engineering in 2008. I don't have any experience as mechanical engineer. I want to apply for 190/489 visa. My points are 55 (age, study, IELTS) without state sponsorship. With these credentials, do i apply for visa?
If yes, will i get state sponsorship without any experience?
Regards


----------



## leoujjawal (Dec 21, 2016)

Hi,

This is with respect to filing my application on immiaccount. 

I received my Invite today - 6-Sep 17
I am filling the 18 page form on ImmiAccount.

A question that is bothering me is 
"Has the applicant been employed in Australia in their nominated occupation or a closely related occupation at a skilled level, immediately before invitation to lodge this application?"

I have worked in Sydney on deputation for about 8 months but this was not mentioned in ACS report. My ACS report says all my employment has been in INDIA.

Now should I answer yes to this question and select "Less than 1 year in past 10 years" from the drop-down.

Please guide


----------



## asifbahrian (Jul 21, 2016)

rrealansari said:


> Add details of your overseas card (if you have one) that is in English.


I don't NICOP or Nadra's Smart Card.


----------



## sumitgupta22 (Sep 27, 2016)

tarungupta1688 said:


> With all gods grace, Finally i got the invite


Congratz Tarun...


----------



## rrealansari (Nov 20, 2015)

asifbahrian said:


> I don't NICOP or Nadra's Smart Card.




If you have valid National I'd than you should enter details: use the name in English same as per passport


----------



## sumitgupta22 (Sep 27, 2016)

leoujjawal said:


> 261313 - 65 points - 11.3.17 Invited - No email but invited on skill select


Congratulations


----------



## tarungupta1688 (Jan 2, 2017)

sumitgupta22 said:


> Congratz Tarun...


thanks bro !!!

please help me during lodgement.


----------



## sumitgupta22 (Sep 27, 2016)

AnkurMalik said:


> 17th Mrach 65 pointers 2613 got an invite
> It stands at 17th march now


Congratulations.. long wait finally pays off


----------



## asifbahrian (Jul 21, 2016)

rrealansari said:


> If you have valid National I'd than you should enter details: use the name in English same as per passport


Okay, thanks.


----------



## sumitgupta22 (Sep 27, 2016)

saibaba456 said:


> Finally... Invited... Thank you all..!!
> 
> 65 points. 2613 - DOE - 17th-March 2017.


Congratulations Saibaba.. jai ho


----------



## tarungupta1688 (Jan 2, 2017)

bnetkunt said:


> Hi Tarun,
> 
> Your points and DOE?
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


65 261313 10th March


----------



## sumitgupta22 (Sep 27, 2016)

derik2020 said:


> 20th Mrach 65 pointers 2613 got an invite (immitracker)
> It stands at 20th march now


wow.. great movement .. Congratulations


----------



## sumitgupta22 (Sep 27, 2016)

kirk1031 said:


> 2335 Jan 11 65 points invited！


Congratulations


----------



## sumitgupta22 (Sep 27, 2016)

Kannan.Balasubramanian said:


> I "guess" 261311 (Analyst Programmer) with 65 points and DOE of June 2017 last week might get the invite around December 2017 and same might be true for other prorata too. What do you guys think?


More realistically in Jan2nd or Feb1st round


----------



## sumitgupta22 (Sep 27, 2016)

rajdeep2017 said:


> Please suspend you 190 EOI if you have already received 189.
> 
> lets not waste invites.
> 
> ...


December


----------



## sumitgupta22 (Sep 27, 2016)

Mandy4995 said:


> Got my invite today guys with 65 points. DOE 07.02.2017. 263111 was my occupation
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congratz lane:


----------



## sumitgupta22 (Sep 27, 2016)

sonamt said:


> Submitted my eoi in early July 2016 with 65 pts. I have turned 33yr old by end of July 2016 and my pt dropped back to 60. My experience got increased to 5yrs on 8th April 2017 and my point increased to 65 again. Lots of trends! Hopefully I receive my invitation within next two rounds.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have similar story. I gained 65 points in Dec2016 but lost 5 in Jan'17 due to my age (missed the train by a whisker). I was to get 5 additional points on 1st Nov 2017, but thought wouldn't be possible in this financial year with 65 points & DOE of 1stNov. So worked harder and achieved 79+ in PTE. Got invitation on 9th August and lodged Visa yesterday.

You should get your invite in Oct's 1st round.


----------



## sumitgupta22 (Sep 27, 2016)

leoujjawal said:


> Hi,
> 
> This is with respect to filing my application on immiaccount.
> 
> ...


You can't escape this.. you must show that Australian exp, as everything will be there in you passport. 

I would give all details 100% correct in Visa application


----------



## leoujjawal (Dec 21, 2016)

sumitgupta22 said:


> leoujjawal said:
> 
> 
> > Hi,
> ...


Two things here -

1) I am providing all the details of places where ever I have lived including Australia on the last page of the application before submitting it. This is not my concern.

2) The actual concern is -
All my ACS evaluated experience is for the country India.

Now I am claiming 5 points from my overseas experience of 3 years (accesses by ACS). 
The problem is I have about 8 months of Australian exp (not accessed by ACS). 

Will this be deducted from the overseas experience when I make an entry of Australia as a place I have lived on immiaccount before submitting my VISa application. As if this happens I even might not get 5 points of my overseas experience.

3) So when a question stated as if I have worked in a closely related occupation in Australia should be answered yes or no..I am not sure.

Regards,
Ujjawal


----------



## leoujjawal (Dec 21, 2016)

leoujjawal said:


> sumitgupta22 said:
> 
> 
> > leoujjawal said:
> ...


Tony & newbienz - Would need your inputs here pls.


----------



## visionau2017 (Sep 2, 2017)

tc181985 said:


> Mechanical / Industrial / Production after 13-Dec-16 please update DOE who all got ITA today.


Please update who all got invites on 233512.


----------



## giankar (May 13, 2017)

Invited today after relatively sort wait!! 

65 points. 263312 - DOE - 24th-July 2017.


----------



## kgj (Mar 10, 2016)

ANZSCO: 263111 
Occupation: Network Engineer
IELTS : 10 Points
EOI lodged on : 26th April with 65 points in 189 visa
485 visa expiry: October 6th 2017

Hi Guys,

Any ideas of a possible invitation date?
I cant afford to leave in October and I'm really stressed now. 

Please let me know if you have any estimations. Thanks


----------



## sonamt (Mar 7, 2016)

sumitgupta22 said:


> I have similar story. I gained 65 points in Dec2016 but lost 5 in Jan'17 due to my age (missed the train by a whisker). I was to get 5 additional points on 1st Nov 2017, but thought wouldn't be possible in this financial year with 65 points & DOE of 1stNov. So worked harder and achieved 79+ in PTE. Got invitation on 9th August and lodged Visa yesterday.
> 
> You should get your invite in Oct's 1st round.




I may receive my invitations in oct if the round ceiling remain at 1750. What will be the story if the round ceiling move back to 1000! Same story of leakage to 489 eoi applicants? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vjsharma89 (Jun 25, 2017)

kgj said:


> ANZSCO: 263111
> Occupation: Network Engineer
> IELTS : 10 Points
> EOI lodged on : 26th April with 65 points in 189 visa
> ...


Wait for today's round's result and then you'll be able to estimate when can you get the invitation. See how the cut off date progresses in today's round.
In my opinion. it is probable that you'll be invited in next invitation round as according to the last round, eoi date of effect cut off for 263111 at 65 points was 21st jan, 17.


----------



## PezzaS (Aug 27, 2017)

Hi Guys

Any update about 262112?
DOE 25th August, 65 points.


----------



## sraja (Jun 8, 2016)

Software Engineer - 261313

DOE: 29th Aug 2017

Points - 65

Any idea when will i get my invite ?



Mandy4995 said:


> hopefully mate !
> code-263111
> eoi date - 07.02.2017
> 65 points
> ...


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

Chin4one said:


> Hello Tony,
> 
> I have already submitted my EOI with 65 points as an Electrical Engineer, with IELTS 7 band. Submitted on 17th August 2017.
> 
> ...


Sorry, you had 17th September in your original post. If it is true that there was a 65 point invite for 22nd June 2017, then a similar round for 20th September would get past the end of August - so that looks good for you.

Regards

Tony


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

Sumankarki said:


> Hello tony , can you please tell me registered nurse with 60 points eoi submitted on 29th june 2017 will be invite?


Hi

I don't think the 20th September will quite get to the 60 pointers, or will just invite a few from late May and early June - but that is close enough for you to have some chance.

so you are relying on October rounds and the limit is unknown. if it drops to 1300, then that may just cover those at 65 and above - any number greater than 1300 will start to clear some 60 pointers - another 1750 in October gets well into the 60 pointers.

My worry is that the two September 1750 limits makes it an average of 1250 per round over 6 rounds - so if October reduces to 1250, that will see the invites stuck in the 65 point range.

Regards


Tony


----------



## Piyush_3986 (Aug 30, 2017)

Hi experts,just curious to know will there be invitation rounds in December?want to find out my probability of getting invitation.EOI submitted on 4th sept with 65 points for 261313.thanks ..


----------



## Phil_Laurent (Jun 10, 2017)

All the best for ppl who got invited this round. As predicted 65 pointers are moving in 2613 and due to increase in cut off non pro also getting good shares. So congrats again.


----------



## kgj (Mar 10, 2016)

vjsharma89 said:


> Wait for today's round's result and then you'll be able to estimate when can you get the invitation. See how the cut off date progresses in today's round.
> In my opinion. it is probable that you'll be invited in next invitation round as according to the last round, eoi date of effect cut off for 263111 at 65 points was 21st jan, 17.


Thanks for your reply. Will do


----------



## kgj (Mar 10, 2016)

Hi Tony,

I believe you have much more expertise. Could you please shed some light on this.

ANZSCO: 263111 
Occupation: Network Engineer
IELTS : 10 Points
EOI lodged on : 26th April with 65 points in 189 visa
485 visa expiry: October 6th 2017

Thanks


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

leoujjawal said:


> Two things here -
> 
> 1) I am providing all the details of places where ever I have lived including Australia on the last page of the application before submitting it. This is not my concern.
> 
> ...


Hi

Overseas experience is overseas experience, Australian experience is Australian experience.

So yes, you did work for 8 months in Australia - so less than 1 year there. Was it on 457 visa ?

For overseas experience, you need to list separately either side of the Australian experience - so that would take 8 months from your overseas experience, because it was not overseas experience -

Your experience can be counted up to 5th September 2017 - so does the reduction by 8 months take yo ut oa different points score ?

Regards

Tony


----------



## DannyTheBoyy (Sep 5, 2017)

Hi everyone,

I have started to read the expat forums on a daily basis as it is always really informative and interesting what everyone is discussing. In my case, I have 65 points for an electrical engineering assessment which I believe is the 2333-11 code. My EOI was submitted on the 20th of August 2017. Would anyone know any approximations as to when I may be expected to get an invite? 

Also, I am confused and forgive me for not knowing this myself, but if I do get an invite, will it only be visible on the same place where I submitted my EOI or will I be sent an email on my email address?

Thank you everyone, and I wish everyone the best of luck in their journey.

-Danny
__________________________________________________________________________________
65 points
2333-11 Electrical Engineer
Degree assessed August 2016
EOI submitted August 20, 2017


----------



## sraja (Jun 8, 2016)

hi,

Whats your 
Points, DOE & code plz..



leoujjawal said:


> Hi,
> 
> This is with respect to filing my application on immiaccount.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ranmeet (Mar 1, 2017)

tarungupta1688 said:


> thanks bro !!!
> 
> please help me during lodgement.


10 march 2016?????


----------



## sonamt (Mar 7, 2016)

Hi Tony,

Will I have a chance to receive invitation in next 2-3 rounds if the round ceiling is reduced to 1250 in October? My details: 261313; doe-8th April 2017. 

Thanks.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vjsharma89 (Jun 25, 2017)

sonamt said:


> Hi Tony,
> 
> Will I have a chance to receive invitation in next 2-3 rounds if the round ceiling is reduced to 1250 in October? My details: 261313; doe-8th April 2017.
> 
> ...


Wait for today's round's official result and then you'll be able to predict the chances of you getting an invitation in October or not. I'm assuming you have 65 points.
Even if the ceiling gets reduced to 1250, I think you'll surely get the invitation in November but you could get it earlier as well depending upon the progress of 65 pointers in september rounds.


----------



## leoujjawal (Dec 21, 2016)

Welshtone said:


> leoujjawal said:
> 
> 
> > Two things here -
> ...



I was on 457 VISA from July 2014 till March 2014.
Yes it reduces my points by 5 points.

My ACS reads all my exp is for the country INDIA. I had no chance of getting extra points for my Aus exp...And also was sort of proofs to show my Aus exp.

Com1 - INDIA
Comp2 - INDIA
COMP3 - INDIA

Exp after Feb 2014 is skilled. 

I cannot claim points for this 8 months Aus exp ao I clubbed it as as skilled overseas.

So does DIBP rejects the 8 months valuable Aus exp.???


----------



## Khushsingh (Sep 6, 2017)

Congratulations to those who got their invite ! When can i expect my invite ! Eoi filled on 6 july 2017 
189-65 points
190-70 points (NSW)
Pte-65+


----------



## Roadzilla (Apr 20, 2017)

If I have filed my EOI for SC189 on 5th September 2017, what are my chances and by when can I expect an invitation? Pretty impatient at the moment. I have also applied for SC190 SS Vic with 70 points.


----------



## Sumankarki (Aug 22, 2017)

Hello tony , can you please tell me registered nurse with 60 points eoi submitted on 29th june 2017 will be invite? Thankyou


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

leoujjawal said:


> I was on 457 VISA from July 2014 till March 2014.
> Yes it reduces my points by 5 points.
> 
> My ACS reads all my exp is for the country INDIA. I had no chance of getting extra points for my Aus exp...And also was sort of proofs to show my Aus exp.
> ...


Hi Leo

Yes, 8 months counts for nothing - not intentionally, it is just the way it works out.

So that makes you just short of 3 years at time of invite ? 

you need to wait 60 days and get re-invited on 15th November 2017 when you will score the 5 points for overseas experience

Regards

Tony


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

Piyush_3986 said:


> Hi experts,just curious to know will there be invitation rounds in December?want to find out my probability of getting invitation.EOI submitted on 4th sept with 65 points for 261313.thanks ..


should be 2 rounds in December.

Assuming 3 rounds in November, December rounds will be 13th and 27th December.

with 65 point DOE moving about 2 weeks per fortnight, you need another 12 or 13 rounds - so Maybe March 2018 for you, hopefully before the ceiling is reached after the 1st round in April 2018

Regards

Tony


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

kgj said:


> Hi Tony,
> 
> I believe you have much more expertise. Could you please shed some light on this.
> 
> ...


Hi

The rate of 65 point backlog clearance for this occupation is hard to predict - we have confirmed 7th February 2017 - a 4 day movement. without further evidence of later invitations last night, we can only hope for a 1 week clearance every fortnight - that will take 11 or 12 invites and take you close to the ceiling cut off after the 1st round of April 2018. As I said, very hard to be confidant of any prediction so far away for this occupation - but I think you can be pretty sure there will be no invite before your 485 expires

Regards

Tony


----------



## mahad_attari (Aug 1, 2017)

Welshtone said:


> Hi
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hi Tony what you say about non pro rata like electrical engineering with 60 points. Is there is any chance in coming round or next month
Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## harsm123 (Dec 18, 2016)

Hello, Are the invites done for 6 September round or we can see more in few hours..??

Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


----------



## kgj (Mar 10, 2016)

Welshtone said:


> Hi
> 
> The rate of 65 point backlog clearance for this occupation is hard to predict - we have confirmed 7th February 2017 - a 4 day movement. without further evidence of later invitations last night, we can only hope for a 1 week clearance every fortnight - that will take 11 or 12 invites and take you close to the ceiling cut off after the 1st round of April 2018. As I said, very hard to be confidant of any prediction so far away for this occupation - but I think you can be pretty sure there will be no invite before your 485 expires
> 
> ...


Thanks Tony...
Hmm.. that's a really depressing situation.. if I try out to get 20 in English and take it to 75 and update the EOI in September..will it give me a chance to get by 1st week of October round somehow? I know I'm being super unrealistic but I'd like to know if that's a possibility?

Regards,
kg


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

sonamt said:


> Hi Tony,
> 
> Will I have a chance to receive invitation in next 2-3 rounds if the round ceiling is reduced to 1250 in October? My details: 261313; doe-8th April 2017.
> 
> ...


There is no information that it will be reduced to 1250, just me looking at possible worst case scenarios and keeping the non-pros feet on the ground until we know about October limits.

A reduction to 1250 would only affect the speed of the 65 point backlog clearance for non-pros. yoru occupation lloks like it may clear about 2 weeks every fortnight as long as the limit does not drop to say less than 1150 per round.

Regards

Tony


----------



## Kunwar ankush (May 3, 2017)

harsm123 said:


> Hello, Are the invites done for 6 September round or we can see more in few hours..??
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


Most of them woupd have updated except those who are waiting for their agents to wake up


----------



## tarungupta1688 (Jan 2, 2017)

Ranmeet said:


> 10 march 2016?????


Yes

Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk


----------



## singhj07 (Sep 1, 2017)

Big News
I have received invitation in Security Specialist at 65 points. EOI DOE 28/08/2017


----------



## sun29 (Oct 17, 2012)

Welshtone said:


> should be 2 rounds in December.
> 
> Assuming 3 rounds in November, December rounds will be 13th and 27th December.
> 
> ...


Hi Tony,
This fortnight people have received invitation for EOI date 20th March for 261313. It moved almost 2 months from last round.


----------



## leoujjawal (Dec 21, 2016)

Welshtone said:


> leoujjawal said:
> 
> 
> > I was on 457 VISA from July 2014 till March 2014.
> ...


Tony - As I got accessed for Company1 as INDIA..Have Indian payslips for few of those months...During my deputation to Australia.

According to ACS - Company1 - 1.03.14 till 3.07.15 - INDIA ( Deputed to Aus for 8 months 10 days) during this period. 

Can't this be counted overseas as I was on deputation and don't have aus salary slips for this period but do have Indian payslips with basic salary.


----------



## PezzaS (Aug 27, 2017)

PezzaS said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Any update about 262112?
> DOE 25th August, 65 points.


Hi Tony

Do you know anything about 262112 code?


----------



## bkrk (Aug 3, 2017)

Fingers crossed. Hopefully get an invitation. 
Anyone has an idea about when we get an invitation email/notification? On the same day of invitation round? Any specific time?

Points 65. 
EOI submitted on 12/04/2017
Developer Programmer - 261312


----------



## singhj07 (Sep 1, 2017)

Update on my last post, I have received invitation in 262112 DOE was 18/08/2017. I mentioned 28/08/2017 in my last post. Received on 06/09/2017


----------



## singhj07 (Sep 1, 2017)

PezzaS said:


> PezzaS said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Guys
> ...


Soon, I received today. DOE 18/08/2017


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

singhj07 said:


> Soon, I received today. DOE 18/08/2017


WOW - 18th August 2017 65 point for Non-pros - looks like the 60 point non pros could get into July 2017 on the next September round.

Regards

Tony


----------



## arup.chaudhury (May 12, 2017)

Congratulations to everyone who got invited. It's been a great journey by 65 pointers on this round. 

I am hopeful that moving forward code 2613 will move at a pace of 13 to 14 days per round as all the double invites backlog is pretty much clear. 

My DOE is 28th Apr 2017 and I am hoping an invite on 2nd round of Oct or at max on 1st of Nov...  

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

dishant22 said:


> So 31.07 is the cutoff for non pros...
> 
> 
> 233311 | 65 points | Awaiting Invitation


Hey Dishant



singhj07's has posted non pro invite for 65 points with DOE of 18th August 2017 ????

This would mean yours would have to be invited ???

Can you confirm either way ?

Regards

Tony


----------



## Ranmeet (Mar 1, 2017)

Welshtone said:


> Hey Dishant
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Hi Tony
I applied on 18 May 2017 with 65 points for developer programmer.
Can you please advise when can I expect the invitation?


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

Ranmeet said:


> Hi Tony
> I applied on 18 May 2017 with 65 points for developer programmer.
> Can you please advise when can I expect the invitation?


Hi

If it moves about 14 days every round, and it is currently up to 20th March 2017, then 2nd of 3 rounds in November would be best guess

Regards

Tony


----------



## aminn_524 (Feb 29, 2016)

Hi Tony, should I expect an invite in next round? 2613 65 points with date of effect 30th march 
What is the worst scenario for me?


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

aminn_524 said:


> Hi Tony, should I expect an invite in next round? 2613 65 points with date of effect 30th march


yes you should - may be borderline if the DOE only went to 17th March 2017 though

Regards

Tony


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

singhj07 said:


> Update on my last post, I have received invitation in 262112 DOE was 18/08/2017. I mentioned 28/08/2017 in my last post. Received on 06/09/2017


This is a big jump and big news for all 65 and 60 pointers non-pros still waiting for invites.

You initially posted you had EOI as 2631 on 70 points with DOE 01/09/2017 ? That would have been invited last night.

Then 15 hours later you post you have had 65 point invite last night as 262112 with DOE 28th August 2017.

15 minutes after that, you corrected in a new post to confirm the 262112 65 point invite was with DOE 18th August 2017. 

Can you please confirm that the 18th August DOE for 65 point 262112 is correct and did you have 2 X ACS skills Assessments and also get invited for the 2631 last night ???

Regards


Tony


----------



## dishant22 (Jul 26, 2016)

Welshtone said:


> This is a big jump and big news for all 65 and 60 pointers non-pros still waiting for invites.
> 
> You initially posted you had EOI as 2631 on 70 points with DOE 01/09/2017 ? That would have been invited last night.
> 
> ...


Not possible... I am on 65 with doe 10.aug.2017 

Checked it thrice still not invited. 


233311 | 65 points | Awaiting Invitation


----------



## sonamt (Mar 7, 2016)

Welshtone said:


> There is no information that it will be reduced to 1250, just me looking at possible worst case scenarios and keeping the non-pros feet on the ground until we know about October limits.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ok. Thank you for your insights. Hope to receive my invitation in first round of October. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

dishant22 said:


> Not possible... I am on 65 with doe 10.aug.2017
> 
> Checked it thrice still not invited.
> 
> ...


I've already sent PM to Singhj07 asking why the fake news

Tony


----------



## stevesmithsgd (Apr 25, 2017)

Guys,

Till which date EOIs have been invited on 6th Sep 2017, for 65 Point in 261313 job code?

Cheers,


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

stevesmithsgd said:


> Guys,
> 
> Till which date EOIs have been invited on 6th Sep 2017, for 65 Point in 261313 job code?
> 
> Cheers,


I think it is 18/19th March 2017 65 points

Cheers


----------



## pmishra28 (Sep 6, 2017)

My EOI date is 9th April 2017. When can I expect an invitation. I have 65 Points.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

pmishra28 said:


> My EOI date is 9th April 2017. When can I expect an invitation. I have 65 Points.


If you expect a meaningful reply please always give your Anzsco code

Cheers


----------



## paakhi2311 (Sep 6, 2017)

*263111- DOE 01 August 2017*

Hi Tony,

I am new to this thread.

I need your advise Please! , my DOE is 1st August 2017 with 65 points.

As per the current scenario, by when I can expect the invite? early late Nov'17 or Dec'17.


Regards //

Harpreet Singh


----------



## stevesmithsgd (Apr 25, 2017)

Awesome.. hope 20 Apr 2017 EOIs will be invited in the next invitation:fingerscrossed:


----------



## pmishra28 (Sep 6, 2017)

newbienz said:


> If you expect a meaningful reply please always give your Anzsco code
> 
> Cheers


Sorry.. Please find details below 

Code 261312 (Developer Programmer)
Age 25 points
Degree 15 points
PTE-A 10 points
Experience 10 points
Partner 5 points

EOI 9 April 17
Waiting for Invitation.


----------



## sriram9621 (Apr 22, 2017)

Hi Tony/Experts,

Can you please predict when can I expect invitation with below EOI :

DOE : 6th April 17

Points : 65

Job code : 263111

Please update.


----------



## SGtoAUS18 (Sep 5, 2017)

Hi Experts,

Can anyone guess when i can expect invite with below credentials? Appreciate your response. 

ANZSCO Code : 261311 - ICT Business Analyst
PTE : 22-Aug-2017, L78, R75, S68, W85
ACS Applied : 23-May-2017
ACS +ve : 05-Jun-2017
EOI(189) Applied on : 24-Aug-2017 (70 Points)
EOI invitation : Awaited
EOI(190) Applied on : 24-Aug-2017 (75 Points)
EOI invitation : Awaited
EOI(489) Applied on : 24-Aug-2017 (80 Points)
EOI invitation : Awaited


----------



## landy924 (Aug 22, 2017)

Hi everyone,
I am with 60 and Code 254499 Registered nurse.DOE was on 25/7/17
My big concern is i am turning 33 on 24/09 which is mean i am going to lose 5 points.
I would like to hear from your professional advice that is there opportunity for me to be invited on 20th?
I have also applied 190 for both VIC and NSW .Unfortunately no news coming so far.
Thank you very much for your help!!


----------



## bnetkunt (May 2, 2017)

SGtoAUS18 said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> Can anyone guess when i can expect invite with below credentials? Appreciate your response.
> 
> ...


September 20 round bro.All the best

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Jana143 (Jan 26, 2017)

Hi,

@newbienz and tony

Highly appropriate your comments regarding the below,

I applied for 189 subclass in august 13 with 65 points. Seems like I will have to wait for more than 6 months to get an invitation according to this tread. Therefore I am thinking of applying for 190 sub class with 70 points for Victoria. My question is, if I apply through the same EOI account, will it change the DOE of my 189 application. Is it recommended to apply through a new EOI account?

Thanks


----------



## singhj07 (Sep 1, 2017)

Guys it is not fake. I am being legit. Even I can't believe. Also, I have applied EOI by myself on 17/08/2017 and still no invitation. However, my migration agent did it on 18/08/2017 and received invitation. I asked him to send me the corresenpondence because I did not believe this news. This is 100% true news.


----------



## PezzaS (Aug 27, 2017)

singhj07 said:


> Soon, I received today. DOE 18/08/2017


Did you receive an email ?
Is it possible to get invite anytime throughout the day?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Jana143 said:


> Hi,
> 
> @newbienz and tony
> 
> ...


Applying for another class in the same EOI, does not change the DOE of the earlier application 
This has been reconfirmed by a member today who did the same

Still,if you don't want to take any chances, make a separate EOI. 
No harm in that route also


Cheers


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

singhj07 said:


> Guys it is not fake. I am being legit. Even I can't believe. Also, I have applied EOI by myself on 17/08/2017 and still no invitation. However, my migration agent did it on 18/08/2017 and received invitation. I asked him to send me the corresenpondence because I did not believe this news. This is 100% true news.


OK - maybe you believe in the fake news or your agent claimed 70 points or whatever - your own statement that you have an EOI for 17th August that was not invited, proves your Agent cannot have got an invite with a DOE 1 day later in the same occupation, with the same score.

Regards

Tony


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Applying for another class in the same EOI, does not change the DOE of the earlier application
> This has been reconfirmed by a member today who did the same
> 
> Still,if you don't want to take any chances, make a separate EOI.
> ...


yes - ditto

do separate option to keep 198 EOI active during any possible 60 day invite period on the 190

Regards

Tony


----------



## Jana143 (Jan 26, 2017)

Welshtone said:


> yes - ditto
> 
> do separate option to keep 198 EOI active during any possible 60 day invite period on the 190
> 
> ...


Thank you @newbienz and Tony, I will apply for 190 with a separate account.


----------



## singhj07 (Sep 1, 2017)

Welshtone said:


> OK - maybe you believe in the fake news or your agent claimed 70 points or whatever - your own statement that you have an EOI for 17th August that was not invited, proves your Agent cannot have got an invite with a DOE 1 day later in the same occupation, with the same score.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Tony


It happened though.

I called my migration agent and they have advised me it is 65 points on which I received the invitation. Even I can't believe, moreover, I will go this afternoon to see the actual invitation in their system.


----------



## Ranmeet (Mar 1, 2017)

My agent said no one with 65 points has received the invitation for developer programmer.


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

singhj07 said:


> It happened though.
> 
> I called my migration agent and they have advised me it is 65 points on which I received the invitation. Even I can't believe, moreover, I will go this afternoon to see the actual invitation in their system.


Ring them and ask them to go inside the invited EOI and confirm the occupation, points and DOE - because it is not possible to get the same occupation and points and be invited ahead of another EOI that has earlier DOE

Regards

Tony


----------



## aminn_524 (Feb 29, 2016)

Ranmeet said:


> My agent said no one with 65 points has received the invitation for developer programmer.


So, change your agent, because here, people with 65 point got invite until 19/3 for 2613


----------



## RobbieWill (Jul 27, 2017)

singhj07 said:


> It happened though.
> 
> I called my migration agent and they have advised me it is 65 points on which I received the invitation. Even I can't believe, moreover, I will go this afternoon to see the actual invitation in their system.


Wrong DOE I guess


----------



## Ranmeet (Mar 1, 2017)

aminn_524 said:


> So, change your agent, because here, people with 65 point got invite until 19/3 for 2613


I am worried. Is there any way I can find out when I get my invitation? or is there any application number that I can quote if I call the authorities to ask about my application? I do have the application number for my 190 but not for 189.


----------



## PezzaS (Aug 27, 2017)

RobbieWill said:


> Wrong DOE I guess


Can someone please help me with my query?
I have submitted EOI on 25 August for 262112 65 points.
My visa ends this month on 29th.
Do you get invite during the day?
Any chances for me in next round?

Thank you.


----------



## rajdeep2017 (May 13, 2017)

UNOFFICIAL skill select results of the 6th September Skill Select round for 189 visa

These are our observations on the results overnight.

2211 Accountants 75 points – 03/08/2017
2212 Auditors 75 points – 03/07/2017
2334 Electronics Engineer 65 points – 22/06/2017
2335 Industrial, Mech and Prod Engineers 65 points 23/01/2017 (to be confirmed)
2339 Other Engineering Professionals – 70 points – 15/08/2017
2611 ICT Business and System Analysts 70 points – 05/06/2017
2613 Software/Applic Programmers 65 points – 20/03/2017
2631 Computer Network Professionals 65 points – 07/02/2017
ALL OTHER NON Pro rata occupations 65 points – 02/08/2017


Thanks
261313
65 points
EOI 12th may 2017 189
EOI 12th may 2017 NSW 190
waiting for invite


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

PezzaS said:


> Can someone please help me with my query?
> I have submitted EOI on 25 August for 262112 65 points.
> My visa ends this month on 29th.
> Do you get invite during the day?
> ...


All invites for this round are already mailed
Non pro rata 65 points the cutoff date was 2nd Aug so you were not eligible 

You may get the invite in the next round
But have a plan B, in case it doesn't come through as your visa expires this month and you don't want to overstay
Cheers


----------



## PezzaS (Aug 27, 2017)

Thank you Newbienz for your reply.


----------



## Ranmeet (Mar 1, 2017)

HELP NEEDED !

I am worried. Is there any way I can find out when I get my invitation? or is there any application number that I can quote if I call the authorities to ask about my application? I do have the application number for my 190 but not for 189.


----------



## sumitgupta22 (Sep 27, 2016)

sonamt said:


> I may receive my invitations in oct if the round ceiling remain at 1750. What will be the story if the round ceiling move back to 1000! Same story of leakage to 489 eoi applicants?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That is highly unlikely. DIBP kept ceiling at 1000 to flush the visa processing queue. And having issued a substantial amount of VISAs in last few days, I see no reason DIBP going back to 1000.

And even if it drops to 1000, 2613's 310 will be intact and since overall cutoff has now reduced to 65, you will not be affected.


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

Ranmeet said:


> My agent said no one with 65 points has received the invitation for developer programmer.


do all Developer EOIs ever lodged go through your agent ?


----------



## Ranmeet (Mar 1, 2017)

Welshtone said:


> do all Developer EOIs ever lodged go through your agent ?


no.
The reason I am asking this is because I know he is not giving me the right info.
but I don't have any application number that I can quote to authorities to check the progress or status.
do they give any application number for 189?


----------



## sumitgupta22 (Sep 27, 2016)

sun29 said:


> Hi Tony,
> This fortnight people have received invitation for EOI date 20th March for 261313. It moved almost 2 months from last round.


No, it didn't move 2 months. There was an odd invite on 20thJan2017 (maybe his earlier EOI was expired and he re-entered in to the system). The official cut off for 2613 with 65 points, was 8thMarch2017. So the EOI moved by 12 days...


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

Ranmeet said:


> HELP NEEDED !
> 
> I am worried. Is there any way I can find out when I get my invitation? or is there any application number that I can quote if I call the authorities to ask about my application? I do have the application number for my 190 but not for 189.


you have 65 point 2613 for 18th May 2017 ?

So you are not due for invite, if it moves about a fortnight each round, until November 2017 - maybe yoru agent has lodged one EOI for 189 and 190 ?

Regards

Tony


----------



## Ranmeet (Mar 1, 2017)

Welshtone said:


> you have 65 point 2613 for 18th May 2017 ?
> 
> So you are not due for invite, if it moves about a fortnight each round, until November 2017 - maybe yoru agent has lodged one EOI for 189 and 190 ?
> 
> ...


the thing is he said no one with 65 points has received since jan 2017


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

Ranmeet said:


> the thing is he said no one with 65 points has received since jan 2017


He is just quoting the published results from 23rd August 2017.

Tony


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

Ranmeet said:


> the thing is he said no one with 65 points has received since jan 2017


not fake news, just old news


----------



## chaith11 (May 17, 2017)

*And I have it!*

After a long wait of 5 months.. I got the invite on the 6th september round.. Feeling really happy and accomplished..
in the process of applying Visa.. Lot of things to be done as i was expecting the invite in dec / jan as the posts suggested..
Thanks everyone for all the info and advise!.
One last help.. can anyone help me with how to proceed.. 
1. once i create a immiacount, I can save it for later submission?
2. Should i pay the entire amount in the beginning?
3. What documents should i prepare?

Thanks again.
Chaitra
IELTS - 7 points
ACS - approved
Points : 65 
EOI - 13th March 2017
Invite - 6th September 2017
in the process of applying Visa


----------



## chaith11 (May 17, 2017)

I got it in 6th september round


----------



## Ranmeet (Mar 1, 2017)

Welshtone said:


> not fake news, just old news


ok thank you Tony


----------



## sumitgupta22 (Sep 27, 2016)

SGtoAUS18 said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> Can anyone guess when i can expect invite with below credentials? Appreciate your response.
> 
> ...


First of all, please clear your Anzsco. 261311 is not ICT Business Analyst.

If it is 2613, yo umust have got that on 24thAug itself. If it is2611, you might have to wait couple of more rounds


----------



## sumitgupta22 (Sep 27, 2016)

chaith11 said:


> After a long wait of 5 months.. I got the invite on the 6th september round.. Feeling really happy and accomplished..
> in the process of applying Visa.. Lot of things to be done as i was expecting the invite in dec / jan as the posts suggested..
> Thanks everyone for all the info and advise!.
> One last help.. can anyone help me with how to proceed..
> ...


It is advisable that you collect all your documents and then pay VISA fee and upload.

Firstly, you should take appointment for you PCC. Secondly, create immiaccount and under My Health Declaration, create HAP id and get your medical done. Meanwhile, try collecting all the documents and prepare for VISA fee payment.


----------



## Junaid.ejaz (Jul 18, 2017)

Hello
My TR is going to expire on 29th Sep 2017, I have lodged EOI on 31 march 2017 at 65 points (occupation analyst programmer 261311). Any Idea if i will be invited in next round (20 Sep) Or should I start preparing for my student visa?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

chaith11 said:


> After a long wait of 5 months.. I got the invite on the 6th september round.. Feeling really happy and accomplished..
> in the process of applying Visa.. Lot of things to be done as i was expecting the invite in dec / jan as the posts suggested..
> Thanks everyone for all the info and advise!.
> One last help.. can anyone help me with how to proceed..
> ...


1. You can save the data for later submissions 
2. Your visa application will not be complete till you make the visa fees payment which has to be made in 1stroke. So make arrangements for payment of the same which will be nearly 5,560 AUD for. A couple

3. The list of documents to be uploaded is given in the DIBp website 
Several members have posted list of the documents they have uploaded which you can use as a starting point

Cheers


----------



## sanu90 (Jul 10, 2017)

Hell experts

Need some help!!

I am from Hyderabad city and I am confused about what to write for the state under place of birth section. In my passport it shows Andhra Pradesh but lately the state got divided into two and Hyderabad now comes in Telangana state. So should I go with what my passport shows or should I write Telangana?? 

Also, my passport just got the short form AP for Andhra Pradesh so should I go with it as it is??

Please comment

Thanks


----------



## Salimmanj (Apr 15, 2017)

Just got to know from my agen that Not invited. My doe is 25 march 2017 and code 261313 points 65. Can someone suggest whn can i expect invite?


----------



## Chimera (Aug 15, 2016)

Salimmanj said:


> Just got to know from my agen that Not invited. My doe is 25 march 2017 and code 261313 points 65. Can someone suggest whn can i expect invite?


Hi.. 

In the coming round of 20th September for sure. My doe is 21st march.. we just missed my a small margin so invitations should come our way in the next round without a doubt.


----------



## Salimmanj (Apr 15, 2017)

Chimera said:


> Salimmanj said:
> 
> 
> > Just got to know from my agen that Not invited. My doe is 25 march 2017 and code 261313 points 65. Can someone suggest whn can i expect invite?
> ...


Thanku for the kind words... Hope fr the best...All d best...this time it has reached 20th march am i correct?


----------



## leoujjawal (Dec 21, 2016)

leoujjawal said:


> Welshtone said:
> 
> 
> > leoujjawal said:
> ...



Tony- Do you suggest fresh ACS to be done here.


----------



## Remo.paudel (Sep 6, 2017)

Hi experts, i had submitted my Eoi on 189 on the basis of chef 351311 on 18th july 2017 on 60 points,, how long do i have to wait for the invitations?? Thank you


----------



## rocktopus (Mar 6, 2017)

Junaid.ejaz said:


> Hello
> My TR is going to expire on 29th Sep 2017, I have lodged EOI on 31 march 2017 at 65 points (occupation analyst programmer 261311). Any Idea if i will be invited in next round (20 Sep) Or should I start preparing for my student visa?


It is very likely that you get invite on the next round, however I highly advise that you start preparing for backup Visa anyway in case it doesn't happen.


----------



## ravinder.529 (Mar 10, 2017)

Hi All, 
Mine DOE is 17-Aug-17 and Code is 263312 ( Telecom engineer) with 65 points.
Should I expect invite in next September round ? 
If high probability of receiving the invitation then I will start working for my PCC and medicals in this 2 weeks time.
Pl suggest.


----------



## rocktopus (Mar 6, 2017)

Remo.paudel said:


> Hi experts, i had submitted my Eoi on 189 on the basis of chef 351311 on 18th july 2017 on 60 points,, how long do i have to wait for the invitations?? Thank you


At current rate, you'll probably have to wait 2-3 months I'd say.


----------



## rocktopus (Mar 6, 2017)

ravinder.529 said:


> Hi All,
> Mine DOE is 17-Aug-17 and Code is 263312 ( Telecom engineer) with 65 points.
> Should I expect invite in next September round ?
> If high probability of receiving the invitation then I will start working for my PCC and medicals in this 2 weeks time.
> Pl suggest.


I'd expect invite by end of November/December.


----------



## Chimera (Aug 15, 2016)

Salimmanj said:


> Chimera said:
> 
> 
> > Salimmanj said:
> ...


Yes, it's reached 20th march. All the best to you too.


----------



## ravinder.529 (Mar 10, 2017)

rocktopus said:


> I'd expect invite by end of November/December.


Thanks, but as per immitracker, a 65 pointer ( 2633) with DOE 2-Aug-17 is invited.


----------



## rosh.shan (Aug 23, 2017)

In immitracker, I see that around 45 of them for invite in September 6th round for 2613 job code. I read in the forum somewhere that around 310 invites are allocated for 2613. So does this mean that only 15% of them have cases in immitracker. Correct me with my understanding if I am wrong as I am new to this forum


----------



## meldney (Sep 6, 2017)

any idea when 263111 march 5th DOE get invited


----------



## Lamma.Phan (Sep 4, 2017)

ravinder.529 said:


> Thanks, but as per immitracker, a 65 pointer ( 2633) with DOE 2-Aug-17 is invited.


Forget about him, I don't think he has any idea. You should receive invitation next round.


----------



## tchinyi (Aug 25, 2015)

meldney said:


> any idea when 263111 march 5th DOE get invited


I would like to know too.......


----------



## ravinder.529 (Mar 10, 2017)

Lamma.Phan said:


> Forget about him, I don't think he has any idea. You should receive invitation next round.


Thanks Lamma, Now I am going to arrange PCC and Medicals so that I can lodge the VISA on the same day with all the docs.


----------



## Vinchris (Jul 12, 2017)

Hi,

Points 65
Doe - 29th May
Code - 261312

Kindly let me know the chances. I see a lot of invites for 261311 and 261313.. Please let me know.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Satheesh_SSN (Sep 6, 2017)

*Satheesh*

Occupation: 2613
DoE: 29-August- 2017
Points: 70
Didnt receive invite yet..

Any reason why i was not invited?


----------



## SGtoAUS18 (Sep 5, 2017)

bnetkunt said:


> September 20 round bro.All the best
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


Thanks Bro.. Fingers crossed. 
Is it worth to reappear for PTE to fetch extra point? or should i just wait for sometime?


----------



## pmishra28 (Sep 6, 2017)

I have 65 points with eoi submitted on 9th April. Anz code is 261313.

My ques is my passport is about to expire in june 2018. Should i apply for new passport. What will happen as passport number on EOI will be difderent in that case


----------



## mohitvig (Jan 3, 2017)

Hi Expersts,
I'm logged my EOI for telecommunication engineer ANZAC code 2633 on 29 May 2017 with 60 points . I've applied my 489 family sponsorship on 22 august 2017 and I've been invited to apply for 489. NOW my situation is I have time till 22 oct to apply for 489 . Is their any chance that I'll get my 189 invitation till 22 October ? What should I do ? Experts please reply 

Thanks .


----------



## Saab2212 (Sep 6, 2017)

I logged eoi on 30 march in developer programmer 261312 with 65 points 
What are the possibilities in September to receive the invitation??


----------



## Satheesh_SSN (Sep 6, 2017)

*Satheesh*

Occupation: 261313
DoE latest updated on: 29-August- 2017 for upgrading to 70 points
Points: 70 (Age-30 Education - 15, Exp - 5, PTE - 20)
Didnt receive invite yet..

Any reason why i was not invited?


----------



## eddy_marco (Apr 17, 2017)

Hi All

I got invite for 263111

Points: 65
EOI: 8 FEB,17


----------



## mav7228 (Feb 23, 2017)

Hi Guys i have submitted my EOI on 29th May 2017 for 261312 occupation with 65 points. Should I expect an invite in next round ? thanks.


----------



## Deepu.smg11 (Sep 5, 2017)

Can anyone let me know, when I will be getting my invite. 
263111, 65 points, Doe- 8th March 2017


----------



## sanu90 (Jul 10, 2017)

hello experts

what to do when faced with the following message while lodgin 189 visa when there is no pending application except for health examination application submitted to the department

Applicant *** has other unfinalised applications lodged with the department. The applicant will be able to continue; however the unfinalised application(s) may need to be withdrawn by advising the department in writing. Review our website for further information.

Please reply

Thanks


----------



## Satheesh_SSN (Sep 6, 2017)

Satheesh_SSN said:


> Occupation: 261313
> DoE latest updated on: 29-August- 2017 for upgrading to 70 points
> Points: 70 (Age-30 Education - 15, Exp - 5, PTE - 20)
> Didnt receive invite yet..
> ...


I just got to know i got the invite from my agent.


----------



## markymark5 (Mar 31, 2017)

Deepu.smg11 said:


> Can anyone let me know, when I will be getting my invite.
> 263111, 65 points, Doe- 8th March 2017


Really depends on the pacing of invites. Good thing it touched the 65 mark and some are now getting their invites. You should get yours soon.

Ipinadala mula sa Huawei BLL-L22 gamit ang Tapatalk


----------



## Mandip (Oct 26, 2015)

Guys I got formal invitation under 190 category . My code was 263111 and my points was 65+5=70
What is the further process can anyone tell it


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

ravinder.529 said:


> Thanks, but as per immitracker, a 65 pointer ( 2633) with DOE 2-Aug-17 is invited.


I am not sure where are you looking, but there are none such on myimmitracker.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

rosh.shan said:


> In immitracker, I see that around 45 of them for invite in September 6th round for 2613 job code. I read in the forum somewhere that around 310 invites are allocated for 2613. So does this mean that only 15% of them have cases in immitracker. Correct me with my understanding if I am wrong as I am new to this forum


average sample size 10% or so... for 261313 its higher.


----------



## meldney (Sep 6, 2017)

Mandip said:


> Guys I got formal invitation under 190 category . My code was 263111 and my points was 65+5=70
> What is the further process can anyone tell it


Wow congrats. Which state. What was your PTE score. I applied on Mar 5th on 190 NSW , I didn't get.


----------



## meldney (Sep 6, 2017)

tchinyi said:


> I would like to know too.......


You did not get the invite. I read in another page that your DOE is February 5th. Eddy Marco with DOE February 8th got the invite. Login and check in your Skill Select. May be the invite would be inside


----------



## Mandip (Oct 26, 2015)

Victoria state my PTE score was 7 each. I applied on 3 July 2017


----------



## Mandip (Oct 26, 2015)

meldney said:


> Wow congrats. Which state. What was your PTE score. I applied on Mar 5th on 190 NSW , I didn't get.



Victoria state my PTE score was 7 each. I applied on 3 July 2017


----------



## animesh1d (Apr 26, 2017)

Hi,

My DOE is 28th April for 261312 with 65 points. Can anyone let me know if I will get invite in next round i.e. on 20th September.


----------



## singhj07 (Sep 1, 2017)

Ignore my last posts as my migration agent stuffed up my EOI and logged at 70 points instead of 65.


----------



## singhj07 (Sep 1, 2017)

Mandip said:


> Victoria state my PTE score was 7 each. I applied on 3 July 2017


Don't you need 3 yeas experience for state sponsorship? I read it somewhere, please correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## singhj07 (Sep 1, 2017)

Deepu.smg11 said:


> Can anyone let me know, when I will be getting my invite.
> 263111, 65 points, Doe- 8th March 2017


Should be sometime soon, hopefully on 20th September.


----------



## meldney (Sep 6, 2017)

Mandip said:


> Victoria state my PTE score was 7 each. I applied on 3 July 2017


I have PTE 7.5 and I applied on 1st July  Did you get an email from them ?


----------



## Dgrover (Jul 7, 2017)

eddy_marco said:


> Hi All
> 
> I got invite for 263111
> 
> ...


Congrats Buddy!!


----------



## sumitgupta22 (Sep 27, 2016)

pmishra28 said:


> I have 65 points with eoi submitted on 9th April. Anz code is 261313.
> 
> My ques is my passport is about to expire in june 2018. Should i apply for new passport. What will happen as passport number on EOI will be difderent in that case


Apply for new Passport. If you get it before the invite, update the EOI. Else update new passport in VISA application. No need to worry


----------



## sumitgupta22 (Sep 27, 2016)

Satheesh_SSN said:


> Occupation: 261313
> DoE latest updated on: 29-August- 2017 for upgrading to 70 points
> Points: 70 (Age-30 Education - 15, Exp - 5, PTE - 20)
> Didnt receive invite yet..
> ...


Carefully check your EOI. there must be some issue with it

Edit: saw your subsequent post. Congratz on your Invite


----------



## Dgrover (Jul 7, 2017)

Deepu.smg11 said:


> Can anyone let me know, when I will be getting my invite.
> 263111, 65 points, Doe- 8th March 2017


If the trend remains same as yesterday's round i.e. 7 days of movement for 65 pointers in 1 round, then for 28 days of yours, it might take 3-4 rounds (By Oct 2nd or Nov 1st Round)


----------



## animesh1d (Apr 26, 2017)

Dgrover said:


> If the trend remains same as yesterday's round i.e. 7 days of movement for 65 pointers in 1 round, then for 28 days of yours, it might take 3-4 rounds (By Oct 2nd or Nov 1st Round)


Then how much time for 261312 (65 points) DOE on 28th April?


----------



## sumitgupta22 (Sep 27, 2016)

animesh1d said:


> Then how much time for 261312 (65 points) DOE on 28th April?


2613 moved by 12 days and stands at 20/03. You can expect your invite Nov's 1st or 2nd round


----------



## girishg25 (Mar 24, 2017)

hulisan08 said:


> And the long wait for 65 pointers spills over another month now!!



Bro, congrats on your PTE score.

Could you please help me with your approach on PTE scoring. Appreciate your help.


----------



## jagga jatt (Aug 1, 2017)

Mandip said:


> Guys I got formal invitation under 190 category . My code was 263111 and my points was 65+5=70
> What is the further process can anyone tell it


Mandip do you have Australian work exp??? Or purely offshore exp out of Australia ????


----------



## jagga jatt (Aug 1, 2017)

meldney said:


> any idea when 263111 march 5th DOE get invited


Bro congrats do you have all the work exp ??? In Australia or outside Australia???


----------



## Mandip (Oct 26, 2015)

jagga jatt said:


> Mandip do you have Australian work exp??? Or purely offshore exp out of Australia ????



Purely offshore 8 years


----------



## Mandip (Oct 26, 2015)

singhj07 said:


> Don't you need 3 yeas experience for state sponsorship? I read it somewhere, please correct me if I am wrong.


Yes, i have 8 years of experience.


----------



## Mandip (Oct 26, 2015)

meldney said:


> I have PTE 7.5 and I applied on 1st July  Did you get an email from them ?


Yes, got the mail with attachment. now have to apply online within 14 days as this is only formal invitation .


----------



## rjais (Sep 6, 2017)

Dear Experts

Please let me know if my case would get an invite on 20-SEP. Below are the details

DOE : 31/3/17
Points: 65
PTE: 10
ANZCO : 261311

This may be the last chance to get it. After september last week my EOI would be reduced by 5 points due to age. 

Also, let me know how many years will ACS deduct for a Sofware engineer ANZCO code. ACS has deducted 3.8 yrs for Analyst programmer role and this has affected me a lot. Would it be beneficial if i try with Software Engineer Profile and file a new record with ACS.


----------



## RajaFawad (Aug 21, 2017)

*Chef with 65 points*



rocktopus said:


> At current rate, you'll probably have to wait 2-3 months I'd say.


EOI submitted date is 23/08/2017 as a chef 351311 with 65 points. When I can expect invitation under 189. Kindly suggest


----------



## DannyTheBoyy (Sep 5, 2017)

Hi everyone

Are there any electrical engineers still awaiting invitation? 

I currently stand at 65 points
Age | 30
PTE | 20
Education | 15

DOE: 20 August 2017 for 233311 Electrical Engineering for 189 at 65 points.
Awaiting invitation.

Would anyone have any idea when I can expect an invite?
Thank you and good luck to everyone


----------



## rabs138 (Apr 21, 2015)

DannyTheBoyy said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> Are there any electrical engineers still awaiting invitation?
> 
> ...


Next round probably

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## unitedlegend (Aug 15, 2017)

Hi, can anyone please advise when i can expect 189 visa invite under External Auditor code 221213.

EOI submitted with 70 points - April 2017
EOI updated with 75 points - Mid July 2017

Thanks


----------



## Vinchris (Jul 12, 2017)

Hi,
Score 65 points
EOI - 29th May 2017
Code - 261312
Any idea when I can expect the invite?
Or will the quota for developer programmer be over by then.. Please let me know guys.

Thanks


----------



## malik.afnan134 (Feb 8, 2017)

DannyTheBoyy said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> Are there any electrical engineers still awaiting invitation?
> 
> ...


Yes. there are few 65 pointers and 60 pointers Electrical Engineers on this forum waiting for invite. You have strong chances to get invited in 20 Sep round and for 60 pointers non pro rata it seems difficult to receive invitation in next round.

@ Tony, could you please tell us when Non pro rata 60 pointers will receive invitations.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Vinchris said:


> Hi,
> Score 65 points
> EOI - 29th May 2017
> Code - 261312
> ...


I cannot predict when you will be invited, but I can assure you that 2613 applicants will keep getting invites at least till April 2018

They are inviting about 620 applicants per month and have a quota of 6200 for the year
Cheers


----------



## malik.afnan134 (Feb 8, 2017)

Hi, 

Newbienz according to you when 60 pointers non pro rata will get invited.

Thanks.


----------



## AKExpat (Jul 30, 2017)

unitedlegend said:


> Hi, can anyone please advise when i can expect 189 visa invite under External Auditor code 221213.
> 
> EOI submitted with 70 points - April 2017
> EOI updated with 75 points - Mid July 2017
> ...


My EOI date is 18/07/17 with 75 points (189) internal auditor. I didn't get invitation on 6th Sept round, and in next round I am expecting, you can expect the same.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

malik.afnan134 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Newbienz according to you when 60 pointers non pro rata will get invited.
> 
> Thanks.


Please direct all queries and PMs for invite predictions to Tony (Welshstone)

Cheers


----------



## Leonidus (Sep 6, 2017)

Hi everyone!! Hope everyone is having a very stressful month again:/ 

Any engineering technologist here?
I'm on 65 points, doe 3/2/2017 any chance that ET could be invited in the near future? Any info on this would be highly appreciated!

Thanks


----------



## KKB_0602 (Sep 12, 2016)

*2313 Software and Applications Programmers with 65 points started getting invite*

Good News guys, As most of us already know that 2313 Software and Applications Programmers with 65 points started getting the invite. We can see 20 odd invites on immitracker with DOE between 8th March 2017 and 20th March 2017....!!

But seems like DIBP still sending less number on invitations..According to 23 Sep skill select data, they have only sent 124 invites out of 6202 in initial 4 rounds...
Can anyone shed light on it how it's going to be i9n future?


----------



## handyjohn (Jul 14, 2016)

unitedlegend said:


> Hi, can anyone please advise when i can expect 189 visa invite under External Auditor code 221213.
> 
> EOI submitted with 70 points - April 2017
> EOI updated with 75 points - Mid July 2017
> ...




Can you please share exact date of 75 points eoi as I believe it should cover till mid of July in recent round 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DannyTheBoyy (Sep 5, 2017)

malik.afnan134 said:


> Yes. there are few 65 pointers and 60 pointers Electrical Engineers on this forum waiting for invite. You have strong chances to get invited in 20 Sep round and for 60 pointers non pro rata it seems difficult to receive invitation in next round.
> 
> @ Tony, could you please tell us when Non pro rata 60 pointers will receive invitations.


I guess I will keep my fingers crossed and hope for the best, but it is still confusing as someone mentioned on this thread that it is taking 2-3 months for non pro-rata occupations (I will have to dive in and search who said it exactly), however, maybe Mr. Tony could give some input or predictions into the situation.

Good luck to everyone, I hope we all find success.

-----------------------------------
65 points
Age | 30
PTE | 20
Education | 15
Electrical Engineer 233311 applied for 189 with 65 points on August 20 (2017)
Awaiting invitation


----------



## Saab2212 (Sep 6, 2017)

I logged eoi on 30 march in developer programmer 261312 with 65 points 
What are the possibilities in September to receive the invitation??


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

DannyTheBoyy said:


> I guess I will keep my fingers crossed and hope for the best, but it is still confusing as someone mentioned on this thread that it is taking 2-3 months for non pro-rata occupations (I will have to dive in and search who said it exactly), however, maybe Mr. Tony could give some input or predictions into the situation.
> 
> Good luck to everyone, I hope we all find success.
> 
> ...


Hi

it looks like the non pros got to 2nd August 2017 for the 65 pointers - 27 days of Telecomms Engineer backlog from 24th May 2017 to 20th June 2017 -and 42 days clearance of all Not pros backed up from 21st June 2017. So let's say it moves an extra week on 20th September 2017 - 49 days - it gets to 65 pointers up to - 20th September 2017 - I didn't engineer that, honest.

So what this means is that little or no 60 pointers for non-pro 65 pointers on 20th September. Little means maybe 60 point Telecomm Engineers from 24th May to 20th June 

Regards


Tony


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

Saab2212 said:


> I logged eoi on 30 march in developer programmer 261312 with 65 points
> What are the possibilities in September to receive the invitation??


Looks pretty good as it cleared up some debris before the 8th Marc hand got to maybe the 20th March - so I reckon at least 2 weeks movement on 20th September round up to 3rd April and then some.

Regards

Tony


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

KKB_0602 said:


> Good News guys, As most of us already know that 2313 Software and Applications Programmers with 65 points started getting the invite. We can see 20 odd invites on immitracker with DOE between 8th March 2017 and 20th March 2017....!!
> 
> But seems like DIBP still sending less number on invitations..According to 23 Sep skill select data, they have only sent 124 invites out of 6202 in initial 4 rounds...
> Can anyone shed light on it how it's going to be i9n future?


It was obvious typo - 310 invited each of the four rounds 4 X 310 = 1240 - they just missed a zero off the end

Regards

Tony


----------



## DannyTheBoyy (Sep 5, 2017)

Welshtone said:


> Hi
> 
> it looks like the non pros got to 2nd August 2017 for the 65 pointers - 27 days of Telecomms Engineer backlog from 24th May 2017 to 20th June 2017 -and 42 days clearance of all Not pros backed up from 21st June 2017. So let's say it moves an extra week on 20th September 2017 - 49 days - it gets to 65 pointers up to - 20th September 2017 - I didn't engineer that, honest.
> 
> ...


Hi Mr. Tony,

Thank you for your response and prediction. I am still fairly new to this whole system, so pardon me if I misunderstood, but since the non pro ratas have reached up until August 2 (2017), that means for my case with 65 points in electrical engineering 233311 with DOE as August 20 (2017), I have a good chance to receive an invite in the September 20 (2017) round? Or do you predict a longer waiting period. 
Thanks again Mr. Tony.


----------



## Maxkhan (Feb 19, 2017)

Dear Experts,

What is the difference between date of effect and date of last submitted.

For example date of effect is 1st sept 2017 and the date of submission update is 4th sept,2017.

On the basis of which the invitation has been received.


----------



## markymark5 (Mar 31, 2017)

Maxkhan said:


> Dear Experts,
> 
> What is the difference between date of effect and date of last submitted.
> 
> ...


Date of effect. It will change if your EOI will also change points (increase/decrease)


----------



## jonsnow86 (Mar 10, 2016)

Mandip said:


> Yes, i have 8 years of experience.


Hi Mandip,

Can you please let me know what are the documents we need to provide for victoria nomination.

In minimum eligibility criteria, they mentioned we need to maintain around 40k AUD for expense coverage do we really need to provide any evidence..or during visa...application..?..

Can you please shed some light on this..?

Regards
Jon


----------



## khicondeghet (Sep 6, 2017)

Hi all,

I'm 233914 with 65 points, DOE is 25/6/17, any chance for next few rounds????


----------



## khicondeghet (Sep 6, 2017)

Leonidus said:


> Hi everyone!! Hope everyone is having a very stressful month again:/
> 
> Any engineering technologist here?
> I'm on 65 points, doe 3/2/2017 any chance that ET could be invited in the near future? Any info on this would be highly appreciated!
> ...


I'm also 233914 with 65 points, DOE 25/6/17. Hope you can get invitation next round.


----------



## Wireframe (May 18, 2017)

Mandip said:


> Yes, got the mail with attachment. now have to apply online within 14 days as this is only formal invitation .


Hi Mandip,

I am also planning to submit the EOI for Victoria for ANZO code 261311 but I have one query.

Its written everywhere that we need to prepare a CV for Victoria sponsership. My question is at which stage we need to have this CV ready?

Do we need to attach this CV during EOI submission or is it something which they will ask after submission and before invite or they ask after inviting?

Kindly suggest.

Thanks in Advance.


----------



## Engineer04 (Aug 9, 2017)

Dear Tony,

Please let me know if my case would get an invite before second round of October 2017. Below are the details;

DOE : 08/4/17
Points: 65
ANZSCO : 233513

This would be my last chance to get it. After October last week, I need to reappear in Ielts.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Wireframe (May 18, 2017)

Dear Tony,

First of all, thank you so much for your absolutely perfect answers to all the queries on this forum.
Request you to suggest on my case:

ANZSCO : 261311 (Analyst Programmer)

Subclass 189 : 65 Points

Subclass 190 : (65 + 5) for NSW.

EOI Lodged: 28 August 2017

Questions: 

1) I have created 2 separate EOI using different email ID's. One for 189 and one for 190 NSW. Am I correct with the process?

2) Is there any chance to be invited by NSW on (65 + 5) for 261311 (Analyst programmer)?

3) If yes on question 2, it’s mentioned in many posts that NSW will provide a link via email to fill an application form. Can I access to that form in advance so that I would know the details to be filled?

4) Should I apply for VIC sponsorship if there is chance for 65+5 points for 261311 (Analyst programmer)?

5) For VIC sponsership, it seems that we need to submit a Resume which is very important. At which stage we need to submit that resume? Do we need to attach in the skill select while lodging EOI for 190 or VIC state asks for it separately after selecting you.

Thanks in Advance.


----------



## visionau2017 (Sep 2, 2017)

glebchetler
11 May 2017	1 day ago	Kyrgyzstan	233512	Mechanical Engineer	65	31/03/2017	Granted	

Above update from myimmitracker

how much truth???


----------



## nitinsahu (Oct 19, 2015)

Hi Group member,
Did anybody get invitation for 2611 ( ICT BA ) with 65 points on 06-Sep round?


----------



## NKEC_2004 (Mar 30, 2017)

Hi Tony & Newbienz,
Have a query with respect to my ACS assessment. I have been associated with only one company for the past 12.5 years in India. I have received the +ve assessment for ANZSCO code 261313 from ACS which shows the employment period from April 2005 to till date under Company1 in India. However, I was deputed to UK twice, from July 2007 to July 2009 and again from Dec 2009 to Dec 2011, the ACS assessment does not show this detail as it has considered all of my employment under INDIA itself(as I was deputed to UK from my parent INDIAN company).

So once I get an invite and start lodging the visa, I will have to provide PCC from UK as well. But ACS assessment does not show any details related to UK deputation, so will this cause a problem as my complete experience of 12.5 years is listed under Company1 INDIA itself?? I do have all the necessary payslips and tax forms to prove my UK experience, along side, I can also provide all the necessary documents( like offer letter, payslips for the last 12.5 years, income tax returns details for the last 12 years, promotion letters etc) from my parent INDIAN company to prove that I was employed with Company1 in INDIA for the last 12.5 years(which includes UK deputation of total 4 years, for the dates mentioned above) .


----------



## mohitvig (Jan 3, 2017)

ANZAC CODE : 263311( TELECOMMUNITAION ENGINEER) 

EOI SUBMITTED : 29 May 2017

Points :60 
How long will it take for me to get invite for 189 visa ?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Nitin.Korishetti said:


> Hi Tony & Newbienz,
> Have a query with respect to my ACS assessment. I have been associated with only one company for the past 12.5 years in India. I have received the +ve assessment for ANZSCO code 261313 from ACS which shows the employment period from April 2005 to till date under Company1 in India. However, I was deputed to UK twice, from July 2007 to July 2009 and again from Dec 2009 to Dec 2011, the ACS assessment does not show this detail as it has considered all of my employment under INDIA itself(as I was deputed to UK from my parent INDIAN company).
> 
> So once I get an invite and start lodging the visa, I will have to provide PCC from UK as well. But ACS assessment does not show any details related to UK deputation, so will this cause a problem as my complete experience of 12.5 years is listed under Company1 INDIA itself?? I do have all the necessary payslips and tax forms to prove my UK experience, along side, I can also provide all the necessary documents( like offer letter, payslips for the last 12.5 years, income tax returns details for the last 12 years, promotion letters etc) from my parent INDIAN company to prove that I was employed with Company1 in INDIA for the last 12.5 years(which includes UK deputation of total 4 years, for the dates mentioned above) .


In my opinion, you should get the ACS assessment corrected to reflect the UK deputation periods

The final decision is yours 

Cheers


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

Engineer04 said:


> Dear Tony,
> 
> Please let me know if my case would get an invite before second round of October 2017. Below are the details;
> 
> ...


Hi

Even if the next two rounds moved a bit slower than the last, I would expect you to get invited in the 1st round of October - the problem is that we don't know the limit for the October rounds - as long as it is not cut to less than 1200, I think the 2613 will move at the same speed.

Regards

Tony


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

Engineer04 said:


> Dear Tony,
> 
> Please let me know if my case would get an invite before second round of October 2017. Below are the details;
> 
> ...


Safest way is to get new ACS that reflects the UK period as separate. If your designation and duties in the UK were identical to those in India, then you may be OK - but have you been in the same job with the same duties for the last 10+ years ? Your employment confirmation should list all the different positions you have worked under, with separate duty statement for each period, including the two periods in the UK

Regards

Tony


----------



## Asheesh24 (Aug 2, 2017)

*Reuse of Medicals*

Hi Tony and Newbienz, 

I have lodged my EOI for Chemical Engineer ( 233111) on 24th July 2017 with 60 points. Being on a positive side, I think based on the trends I would be likely to receive an invite the coming few months.

I am currently on a study visa in Australia and undergone my medicals on 12th October 2016. Can I use this and just carry out the extra tests? Also it would be fair to note that the DIBP holds all medical tests valid for 12 months. 

Please throw some light on this.

Thanks in Advance.


----------



## tchinyi (Aug 25, 2015)

markymark5 said:


> Date of effect. It will change if your EOI will also change points (increase/decrease)


assuming your DOE initially was 01/02/2017 with 60 points, you manage to score good in IELTS on 01/05/2017 so your points increased to 70 points

So, the DOE will change to 01/05/2017 ?


----------



## tchinyi (Aug 25, 2015)

jonsnow86 said:


> Hi Mandip,
> 
> Can you please let me know what are the documents we need to provide for victoria nomination.
> 
> ...


man ! that's a lot ! please provide the link


----------



## jonsnow86 (Mar 10, 2016)

tchinyi said:


> man ! that's a lot ! please provide the link


It's on Victoria nomination website..minimum eligibilty criteria.

Thanks 

Jon


----------



## tchinyi (Aug 25, 2015)

jonsnow86 said:


> It's on Victoria nomination website..minimum eligibilty criteria.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Jon


Skilled Nominated (190) Visa - Live in Victoria

Finances

You must have adequate financial resources to support yourself and your dependants (if you have any) when you migrate to Victoria, or while you look for suitable employment. The Onshore Applicants table and Offshore Applicants table show the financial resources you must have access to, to support your visa nomination application.
We do not require evidence of these financial resources.


----------



## RajaFawad (Aug 21, 2017)

EOI submitted date is 23/08/2017 as a chef 351311 with 65 points. When I can expect invitation under 189. Kindly suggest


----------



## bhagat.dabas (Apr 6, 2017)

Frnds

In form 80 question no 17

Do i have to add address of all hotels here where i have stayed during my short visit to other countries 

I am bit confused here because next question is on travel

I dont even remember the hotel name and address where i have stayed in last 10 year

Or i have to just qoute my residence address


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

bhagat.dabas said:


> Frnds
> 
> In form 80 question no 17
> 
> ...



I have provided hotel names, city, country and if could find - i've provided addresses. It is better to be precise, however, it is understandable that you may not remember, thus a city, country can be used.


----------



## Wireframe (May 18, 2017)

Hi All,

Kindly suggest on my case:

ANZSCO : 261311 (Analyst Programmer)

Subclass 189 : 65 Points

Subclass 190 : (65 + 5) for NSW.

EOI Lodged: 28 August 2017

Questions: 

1) I have created 2 separate EOI using different email ID's. One for 189 and one for 190 NSW. Am I correct with the process?

2) Is there any chance to be invited by NSW on (65 + 5) for 261311 (Analyst programmer)?

3) If yes on question 2, it’s mentioned in many posts that NSW will provide a link via email to fill an application form. Can I access to that form in advance so that I would know the details to be filled?

4) Should I apply for VIC sponsorship if there is chance for 65+5 points for 261311 (Analyst programmer)?

5) For VIC sponsorship, it seems that we need to submit a Resume which is very important. At which stage we need to submit that resume? Do we need to attach in the skill select while lodging EOI for 190 or VIC state asks for it separately after selecting you.

Thanks in Advance.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Wireframe said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Kindly suggest on my case:
> 
> ...


1. That's ok. You could have used same id. 
2. Yes. there is a chance based on previous trends.
3. No. 
4. You can. 
5. When you get invitation to apply for nomination.


----------



## Wireframe (May 18, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> 1. That's ok. You could have used same id.
> 2. Yes. there is a chance based on previous trends.
> 3. No.
> 4. You can.
> 5. When you get invitation to apply for nomination.


Thank you very much for the quick response.

For point 5, can I know in advance that which all documents VIC ask to submit after nomination. I am asking because they give us 14 days for everything.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Asheesh24 said:


> Hi Tony and Newbienz,
> 
> I have lodged my EOI for Chemical Engineer ( 233111) on 24th July 2017 with 60 points. Being on a positive side, I think based on the trends I would be likely to receive an invite the coming few months.
> 
> ...


As long as the medicals tests are valid on the date you apply, you can quote the same HAP ID
In case additional tests or all tests are required to be done again, will be informed to you by the CO or you can check through the medical assessment link in the Immiaccount 

Cheers


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Wireframe said:


> Thank you very much for the quick response.
> 
> For point 5, can I know in advance that which all documents VIC ask to submit after nomination. I am asking because they give us 14 days for everything.


NSW also gives 14 days. 

These are standard docs, i can't recall exactly, but CV, IELTS, References, Education certificates, ACS etc. There is nothing unexpected.


----------



## unitedlegend (Aug 15, 2017)

handyjohn said:


> Can you please share exact date of 75 points eoi as I believe it should cover till mid of July in recent round
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


75 point EOI date is 17/07 - I wasn't invited in the most recent round. 

Hopefully in the next round?


----------



## unitedlegend (Aug 15, 2017)

handyjohn said:


> Can you please share exact date of 75 points eoi as I believe it should cover till mid of July in recent round
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


75 points EOI is dated 17/07 - i wasn't invited in the last round?

Looks like i can expect it on 20/09 invitation round? Can anyone confirm?

Thanks


----------



## RajaFawad (Aug 21, 2017)

Hello Tony,
Please give me estimated time for my EOI.
EOI submitted date is 23/08/2017 as a chef 351311 with 65 points. When I can expect invitation under 189. Kindly suggest
Thanks


----------



## Vinchris (Jul 12, 2017)

Tony and others,
Please let me know if I wait till Dec 2017 to be invited will the occupation ceiling for 261312 be filled? 
As my EOI is may 29th 2017
Points 65

Thanks


----------



## tgl (Sep 7, 2017)

Hi there,
I'm a new member and it is interesting to read all the posts related to EOI for 189 application.... May i know is there a separate relevant post for those who are posts-EOI.... to enquire the process of visa application lodging and post-EOI matters? Or are they pretty straight forward matters?


----------



## sumitgupta22 (Sep 27, 2016)

rjais said:


> Dear Experts
> 
> Please let me know if my case would get an invite on 20-SEP. Below are the details
> 
> ...


You will be at border in next round. Touch and go..


----------



## sumitgupta22 (Sep 27, 2016)

bhagat.dabas said:


> Frnds
> 
> In form 80 question no 17
> 
> ...


AFSIK, Only residential addresses


----------



## tgl (Sep 7, 2017)

tgl said:


> Hi there,
> I'm a new member and it is interesting to read all the posts related to EOI for 189 application.... May i know is there a separate relevant post for those who are posts-EOI.... to enquire the process of visa application lodging and post-EOI matters? Or are they pretty straight forward matters?



Sorry i meant is there a separate post for post-ITA...


----------



## adishjain86 (Apr 27, 2017)

*EOI Submitted: 06-SEP-2017*

Hello,

When I can get the invitation:-

Code- S/F Engineer: 261313
EOI Date - 06-SEP-2017
Point - 70

Also, Pl advise how to proceed since I am going for the passport renewal on 13th Sept and may get the new passport by the Oct 1st week. 

Regards,
AJ


----------



## paakhi2311 (Sep 6, 2017)

*263111-doe 01 aug 2017*

Hi Friends,

I also posted my query earlier also ,but might be due to subscription it didn't get published.


I have submitted my EOI on 1st Aug 2017 with 65 POINTS under 263111.

Based on current invite trend, by when I can expect an invite.?

Thanks


----------



## sumitgupta22 (Sep 27, 2016)

adishjain86 said:


> Hello,
> 
> When I can get the invitation:-
> 
> ...


Hi AJ,

You will get it on 20th Sept. Start preparing the documents. 

Go ahead with passport renewal, you can update new passport in your VISA form.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

tgl said:


> Hi there,
> I'm a new member and it is interesting to read all the posts related to EOI for 189 application.... May i know is there a separate relevant post for those who are posts-EOI.... to enquire the process of visa application lodging and post-EOI matters? Or are they pretty straight forward matters?


Go through these videos

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-how-submit-your-eoi-189-application-etc.html

If you still have any doubts ask on the forum

Cheers


----------



## Roadzilla (Apr 20, 2017)

Well, going with the flow..By when can I expect ITA if my -

SC189 EOI - 65 points - 05/Sept/2017
SC190 EOI - 65+5(Vic) Points - 05/Sept/2017

:ranger:


----------



## rponnuch (Oct 17, 2015)

Hi Friends,

As per my ACS result, my experience after Sep 2012 is considered as relevant exp. I claimed points from 1 sept 2012.I expected my EOI points to upgrade automatically from 60 to 65 points on 1st sept 2017. But when i checked points breakdown in skill select site, my points are still showing as 60. Kindly advise whether i need to use UPDATE EOI option to get the additional points.

Note:
I have left TO DATE for my last work details as blank for auto upgrade.


----------



## Farhan-khan (Sep 6, 2017)

Hello experts.
I am also new on this page.
Can some one suggest me when I can get my invitation for 189 and 190 applied in telecommunications engineering. 
189: doe 19th June 17 with 60 points.
190: doe 24 August 17 with 65 points.

Age:30
Study:15
Pte:10
Professional year:5
Total 60.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

rponnuch said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> As per my ACS result, my experience after Sep 2012 is considered as relevant exp. I claimed points from 1 sept 2012.I expected my EOI points to upgrade automatically from 60 to 65 points on 1st sept 2017. But when i checked points breakdown in skill select site, my points are still showing as 60. Kindly advise whether i need to use UPDATE EOI option to get the additional points.
> 
> ...


1. Before anything else, please edit the EOI and put the starting date as 1st October 2012
You have wrongly claimed from September 

If on 1st October, your points are not bumped, repost the question 

Cheers


----------



## Farhan-khan (Sep 6, 2017)

What was cut off date for telecommunications engineering in last round?
When is it expected for 60 pointers to get 189 EOI invitation?


----------



## Farhan-khan (Sep 6, 2017)

mohitvig said:


> ANZAC CODE : 263311( TELECOMMUNITAION ENGINEER)
> 
> EOI SUBMITTED : 29 May 2017
> 
> ...


Mine is 19th June with same points. 263311.
Please advice experts if you have any information. 
Thanks.


----------



## Farhan-khan (Sep 6, 2017)

ravinder.529 said:


> Hi All,
> Mine DOE is 17-Aug-17 and Code is 263312 ( Telecom engineer) with 65 points.
> Should I expect invite in next September round ?
> If high probability of receiving the invitation then I will start working for my PCC and medicals in this 2 weeks time.
> Pl suggest.


Telecommunication engineering code should be 263311.


----------



## hridesh1987 (Aug 22, 2017)

Hi Brothers, 

Please help for below query:

I am applying with my wife as dependent so what would be answers to below questions.

Are there any family members the client would like to include in a future application? 1 ?

Would the client be accompanied by the client's partner in a future application? YES ?


----------



## Farhan-khan (Sep 6, 2017)

Farhan-khan said:


> ravinder.529 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi All,
> ...


You should get your invitation in next round hopefully.


----------



## NKEC_2004 (Mar 30, 2017)

Welshtone said:


> Safest way is to get new ACS that reflects the UK period as separate. If your designation and duties in the UK were identical to those in India, then you may be OK - but have you been in the same job with the same duties for the last 10+ years ? Your employment confirmation should list all the different positions you have worked under, with separate duty statement for each period, including the two periods in the UK
> 
> Regards
> 
> Tony


Hi Tony,
Yes, my duties were identical in UK as that of India during the respective periods. If in case I not not go for new ACS assessment, will this have any problem during my visa grant?? Also, I have all relevant documents(like payslips, tax returns, annual compensation letters) to prove that I was associated with my parent INDIAN company when I was deputed to UK. Also, if I go for new ACS assessment, when I updated by EOI with the new assessment reference number, will my DOE get changed?? As of now my DOE is 01/05/2017 and I do not want my DOE to get updated.

My ACS assessment states the following,

Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.
Your qualification has been assessed as follows:
Your Bachelor of Engineering in Electronics and Communication Engineering from XYZ University completed July 2004 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing.

The following employment after April 2009 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.
Dates: 04/05-05/17 (12yrs1mth) 
Position: My current designation 
Employer: Company1
Country: INDIA

The ACS assessment does not shown any breakup based on the different designation I had worked under the same organization, even though I had provided all the relevant promotion related documents to ACS during assessment. ACS has just summed up my total experience from April 2005 to till date and have highlighted my current designation alone. Is this because I have been associated with the same company since April 2005, they have not broken down the experience based on the different designation I had worked under??


----------



## pawanpreet_kaur (Mar 10, 2017)

I need some guidance in VISA 189 paperwork.

I was trying to scan all the experience letters, R&R, payslips, Tax statements and realized they all might well go beyond 60 files in total (including every area).

1. Can i club documents for a single company in one file? (for e.g. offer letter, R&R, relieving letter, promotion letters, etc.)
2. Can i club all the pay slips in a single document?
3. Can i club my education documents in a single document? (school, college, etc.)
4. Can i club tax related documents together?


----------



## rponnuch (Oct 17, 2015)

newbienz said:


> rponnuch said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Friends,
> ...


I am very sorry for the confusion. Actually, my experience after Aug 2012 is considered as relevant experience. I have quoted the question wrong.


----------



## ravinder.529 (Mar 10, 2017)

Farhan-khan said:


> You should get your invitation in next round hopefully.


Thanks, finger crossed.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## hridesh1987 (Aug 22, 2017)

hridesh1987 said:


> Hi Brothers,
> 
> Please help for below query:
> 
> ...


Please brothers help here.


----------



## ravinder.529 (Mar 10, 2017)

hridesh1987 said:


> Hi Brothers,
> 
> Please help for below query:
> 
> ...


1. yes, ( there is option also to mention exact number of family member( spouse and kids)
2. yes if they will accompany you.


----------



## NKEC_2004 (Mar 30, 2017)

newbienz said:


> In my opinion, you should get the ACS assessment corrected to reflect the UK deputation periods
> 
> The final decision is yours
> 
> Cheers


Thanks newbienz. When you say corrected, can I get in touch with ACS and request the correction by providing all the relevant documents?? If yes, will my ACS assessment reference number change once the ACS assessment is updated?? Else, if I go for re-assessment, I will get the new ACS reference number, so once I updated the new ACS reference number in my EOI, will my DOE gets changed??

Sorry for too many questions, need help badly.


----------



## hridesh1987 (Aug 22, 2017)

ravinder.529 said:


> 1. yes, ( there is option also to mention exact number of family member( spouse and kids)
> 2. yes if they will accompany you.


thanks bro, it is quite confusing as in ques 1 it asks how many members, for me it is only 1 i.e my wife and in the second question again it asks whether your wife will be accompanied in a future application and the answer should be YES but is it YES also if i am not claiming partner points?


----------



## Rajkumar Krishnan (Sep 7, 2017)

Dear Experts, 

I have applied for the below visa. Kindly let me know when i can expect an invitation

ANZSCO : 261313 (Software Engineer)

Subclass 189 : 65 Points

EOI Lodged: 20 July 2017

Thanks in advance.

- Raj


----------



## sumitgupta22 (Sep 27, 2016)

rponnuch said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> As per my ACS result, my experience after Sep 2012 is considered as relevant exp. I claimed points from 1 sept 2012.I expected my EOI points to upgrade automatically from 60 to 65 points on 1st sept 2017. But when i checked points breakdown in skill select site, my points are still showing as 60. Kindly advise whether i need to use UPDATE EOI option to get the additional points.
> 
> ...


First of all, correct your EOI. "after Sep 2012" means starting from 1stOct2012.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Nitin.Korishetti said:


> Thanks newbienz. When you say corrected, can I get in touch with ACS and request the correction by providing all the relevant documents?? If yes, will my ACS assessment reference number change once the ACS assessment is updated?? Else, if I go for re-assessment, I will get the new ACS reference number, so once I updated the new ACS reference number in my EOI, will my DOE gets changed??
> 
> Sorry for too many questions, need help badly.


These questions can only be answered by ACS
In the past members have got a corrected assessment without fees retaining their original assessment date
It will depend on Case to case 

Write to them and see their response 

Cheers


----------



## RajaFawad (Aug 21, 2017)

Hello friends,
Kindly tell me when I will get invitation with 65 points as a chef EOI submitted date is 23/08/2017.
Thanks


----------



## austaspirant (Aug 18, 2017)

*261313 - 189/190 - 65/70 points DOE 1st June*

Dear Tony and Other Experts,

I have already took your help in predicting my chances of getting invitation which you suggested in Feb 2018.

Can you please provide your insight again on my case based on the latest round?


Looking forward for your reply.


----------



## sumitgupta22 (Sep 27, 2016)

austaspirant said:


> Dear Tony and Other Experts,
> 
> I have already took your help in predicting my chances of getting invitation which you suggested in Feb 2018.
> 
> ...


You have about 73 days gap from the last invite's DOE. I would say it might take 6-7 rounds. So, 1 round in Sept, 2 in Oct, 3 in Nov. So you can expect in 1st round of December.


----------



## KMS11 (Jan 25, 2017)

Hi experts,

Can any one please shed some light on my case. 261313 DOE: April 3, 2017, 65 points.


----------



## austaspirant (Aug 18, 2017)

sumitgupta22 said:


> You have about 73 days gap from the last invite's DOE. I would say it might take 6-7 rounds. So, 1 round in Sept, 2 in Oct, 3 in Nov. So you can expect in 1st round of December.


Thank you Sumit for your analysis.


----------



## alex.alter (Sep 7, 2017)

Software Engineer
189 - 70
190 - 75
EOI submitted Sept/6/2017

Hoping for 189 on the 20th. What if I get 190 first ? Does my 189 EOI get cancelled ?


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

alex.alter said:


> Software Engineer
> 189 - 70
> 190 - 75
> EOI submitted Sept/6/2017
> ...


Make 2 diff EOIs.

Use the one which you want to use. ANyway 189 invite is sure in coming round for you


----------



## alex.alter (Sep 7, 2017)

sharma1981 said:


> Make 2 diff EOIs.
> 
> Use the one which you want to use. ANyway 189 invite is sure in coming round for you


Thanks for the reply. Hope so too. My agent sent me an EOI output from skill select. It has 189 and 190 under Selected visa types. And NSW under Preferred locations within Australia. Does that mean I have applied for both 189 and 190 ? . Or should I get a different EOI for 189. ?


----------



## rponnuch (Oct 17, 2015)

sumitgupta22 said:


> rponnuch said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Friends,
> ...


I am sorry for the confusion. Actually, as per my ACS result, my experience after Aug 2012 is considered as relevant exp and i claimed points from sept 2012. Now my EOI point is not auto updated to 65 points. Kindly advise.


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

alex.alter said:


> Thanks for the reply. Hope so too. My agent sent me an EOI output from skill select. It has 189 and 190 under Selected visa types. And NSW under Preferred locations within Australia. Does that mean I have applied for both 189 and 190 ? . Or should I get a different EOI for 189. ?


The agent has specified both in 1 EOI.

If you get 190 before 189, then you need to wait that invite to expire (~60 days i guess).

Better is you submit another EOI for 189 OR edit the current one to get rid of the 190 and then create new EOI for 190.


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

rponnuch said:


> I am sorry for the confusion. Actually, as per my ACS result, my experience after Aug 2012 is considered as relevant exp and i claimed points from sept 2012. Now my EOI point is not auto updated to 65 points. Kindly advise.


Claim from 1 Sep 2012 only. 
May be you do not have relevant exp this month to reach 65 points. Most probably it should jump to 65 after 1 month when you get the relevant exp.

Keep the current employment "To Date" as blank and DO NOT SWITCH JOB till next 1 month


----------



## alex.alter (Sep 7, 2017)

sharma1981 said:


> The agent has specified both in 1 EOI.
> 
> If you get 190 before 189, then you need to wait that invite to expire (~60 days i guess).
> 
> Better is you submit another EOI for 189 OR edit the current one to get rid of the 190 and then create new EOI for 190.


Awesome. Thanks


----------



## alex.alter (Sep 7, 2017)

sharma1981 said:


> The agent has specified both in 1 EOI.
> 
> If you get 190 before 189, then you need to wait that invite to expire (~60 days i guess).
> 
> Better is you submit another EOI for 189 OR edit the current one to get rid of the 190 and then create new EOI for 190.


If I have both 189 (70) and 190 (75) in one EOI, which one has the more precedence ?. I hear that 190 is processed daily. Maybe I'm wrong.


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

austaspirant said:


> Dear Tony and Other Experts,
> 
> I have already took your help in predicting my chances of getting invitation which you suggested in Feb 2018.
> 
> ...


Looks more promising now that all 310 invites are going to the 189 EOIs - As long as the limit does not decrease to less than say 1250 per round, it looks like the 3rd round in November - assuming there are 3 rounds in November

Regards

Tony


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

KMS11 said:


> Hi experts,
> 
> Can any one please shed some light on my case. 261313 DOE: April 3, 2017, 65 points.


If you just miss out on 20th September, then really looking great for 4th October

Regards

Tony


----------



## rabs138 (Apr 21, 2015)

Welshtone said:


> If you just miss out on 20th September, then really looking great for 4th October
> 
> Regards
> 
> Tony


Tony in your experience is there an option of statuatory declaration in lieu of pcc if i am unable to retreive pcc from that particular country even after trying and paying

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

rabs138 said:


> Tony in your experience is there an option of statuatory declaration in lieu of pcc if i am unable to retreive pcc from that particular country even after trying and paying
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Depends which Country but you have to show you have made very effort to obtain it before they would even consider a Stat Dec in Lieu.

which Country is it from ?

Tony


----------



## alex.alter (Sep 7, 2017)

Hi Tony, 

If I have both 189 (70) and 190 (75) in one EOI ( Software Engineer) , which one has the more precedence ?. I hear that 190 is processed daily. Maybe I'm wrong. Do you think I will be able to get 189 on 20th ? EOI submitted Sept-6-2017


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

alex.alter said:


> Hi Tony,
> 
> If I have both 189 (70) and 190 (75) in one EOI ( Software Engineer) , which one has the more precedence ?. I hear that 190 is processed daily. Maybe I'm wrong. Do you think I will be able to get 189 on 20th ? EOI submitted Sept-6-2017


With 70 points you will get the invite under 189 in the next round on 20sep

Suspend the 190 from the EOI

Make preparations to pay the visa fees and upload documents 

Cheers


----------



## ajes (Sep 4, 2017)

Hi,

Could anyone please advise when can I expect invitation

Code: 233112 Materials Engineer
DOE: 8/8/2017
60 points 189


----------



## NKEC_2004 (Mar 30, 2017)

newbienz said:


> These questions can only be answered by ACS
> In the past members have got a corrected assessment without fees retaining their original assessment date
> It will depend on Case to case
> 
> ...


Thanks. I will write to ACS, will take a call accordingly based on their reply.


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

alex.alter said:


> Hi Tony,
> 
> If I have both 189 (70) and 190 (75) in one EOI ( Software Engineer) , which one has the more precedence ?. I hear that 190 is processed daily. Maybe I'm wrong. Do you think I will be able to get 189 on 20th ? EOI submitted Sept-6-2017


yes, 189 will be invited on 20th September - no big deal with the 190 as you are a long way off the Skills select invitation process for 190 - NSW invite you to apply to them first, so a 190 invite from Skills Select is a long way off so there is no possibility that it would invite and prevent the 189 invitations

Regards

Tony


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

ajes said:


> Hi,
> 
> Could anyone please advise when can I expect invitation
> 
> ...


by the end of November 2017 if they keep the 1750 for October and November

Regards

Tony


----------



## rponnuch (Oct 17, 2015)

sharma1981 said:


> rponnuch said:
> 
> 
> > I am sorry for the confusion. Actually, as per my ACS result, my experience after Aug 2012 is considered as relevant exp and i claimed points from sept 2012. Now my EOI point is not auto updated to 65 points. Kindly advise.
> ...


Can i re-submit my EOI so that my points get updated to 65. Will it improve my DOE date, instead of waiting for system to do the auto update.


----------



## rabs138 (Apr 21, 2015)

Welshtone said:


> Depends which Country but you have to show you have made very effort to obtain it before they would even consider a Stat Dec in Lieu.
> 
> which Country is it from ?
> 
> Tony


From UAE. I got pcc from acro uk. I am not the main applicant but my wife is. She has pcc from UAE as well but when i applied online its under process since a month now. I am trying to followup with UAE police to get it done. What happens if i show my these efforts. I have even sent a friend to police office to ask the status. They told him it will be sent via email and i have to wait. Worst case scnerio what would u advise

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Piyush_3986 (Aug 30, 2017)

Hi,can any one help us when can I expect invitation for 261313 EOI filed in sept 4 with 65 points.thanks in advance..


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

rabs138 said:


> From UAE. I got pcc from acro uk. I am not the main applicant but my wife is. She has pcc from UAE as well but when i applied online its under process since a month now. I am trying to followup with UAE police to get it done. What happens if i show my these efforts. I have even sent a friend to police office to ask the status. They told him it will be sent via email and i have to wait. Worst case scnerio what would u advise
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


So you did the fingerprints and all that ? 

You would need to show a delay in getting it for at least 6 months and if UAE is known for not issuing police clearances, then you may get chance of just doing a stat dec - but very unlikely they would waive for UAE, in my opinion

Regards

Tony


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

rabs138 said:


> From UAE. I got pcc from acro uk. I am not the main applicant but my wife is. She has pcc from UAE as well but when i applied online its under process since a month now. I am trying to followup with UAE police to get it done. What happens if i show my these efforts. I have even sent a friend to police office to ask the status. They told him it will be sent via email and i have to wait. Worst case scnerio what would u advise
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Share the evidence that you have applied for UAE PCC and that should buy you some time. meanwhile you keep following up for good conduct certificate


----------



## Fernandapereira (Sep 8, 2017)

I got 65 points applying as 233914 engineering technologist. Can anyone tell me what are my chances of getting ITA? I have jut submitted my EOI.

Thanks.


----------



## sraja (Jun 8, 2016)

May be you get invitation on December/ Jan with 65 points for 261313



Piyush_3986 said:


> Hi,can any one help us when can I expect invitation for 261313 EOI filed in sept 4 with 65 points.thanks in advance..


----------



## pmishra28 (Sep 6, 2017)

Hi,

Could anyone please advise when can I expect invitation

Code: 261312
DOE: 9/4/2017
65 points 189


----------



## sraja (Jun 8, 2016)

May be you get invitation on 20th Sep round or the very next round on Oct of sure. All the best ..



pmishra28 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Could anyone please advise when can I expect invitation
> 
> ...


----------



## pmishra28 (Sep 6, 2017)

sraja said:


> May be you get invitation on 20th Sep round or the very next round on Oct of sure. All the best ..


Thanks for prompt reply. What docs should i get ready in the mean time, so that i dont take too long to file the application.

Also do we need roles and responsibilities on Company letter Head.


----------



## sraja (Jun 8, 2016)

Yes.. You have to keep ready ready with all documents which you submitted for your ACS, Along with PCC as well..



pmishra28 said:


> Thanks for prompt reply. What docs should i get ready in the mean time, so that i dont take too long to file the application.
> 
> Also do we need roles and responsibilities on Company letter Head.


----------



## rabs138 (Apr 21, 2015)

Welshtone said:


> So you did the fingerprints and all that ?
> 
> You would need to show a delay in getting it for at least 6 months and if UAE is known for not issuing police clearances, then you may get chance of just doing a stat dec - but very unlikely they would waive for UAE, in my opinion
> 
> ...


Now they dont ask for finger prints. I asked their helpline they just said the fees for applying is more if u are outside the country. I send my docs via my friend to their Criminal Investigation Department. They said it will be done online and upload docs online not in person. So I applied paid 320 AED and waiting from almost a month. While when i applied for my wife her resident visa wasnt showing expired in their records so her application was considered as in if she was in UAE and it got processed within a week. I am starting to getting worried now as its the only document missing from all the docs i have prepared so far 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## rabs138 (Apr 21, 2015)

vikaschandra said:


> Share the evidence that you have applied for UAE PCC and that should buy you some time. meanwhile you keep following up for good conduct certificate


I have the evidence. I am in preparation mode right now since I havent got the invite yet and am expecting it in next round. I am getting everything ready before time so i can frontload everything

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## alex.alter (Sep 7, 2017)

Welshtone said:


> yes, 189 will be invited on 20th September - no big deal with the 190 as you are a long way off the Skills select invitation process for 190 - NSW invite you to apply to them first, so a 190 invite from Skills Select is a long way off so there is no possibility that it would invite and prevent the 189 invitations
> 
> Regards
> 
> Tony


Awesome. Thanks Tony.


----------



## zubairshafi (Sep 8, 2017)

Welshtone said:


> Hi
> 
> I think there is a good chance that you would get invited around February 2018, which gives you a margin of error of about 3 round in March and April 2018. But so much can happen when we start predicting anything past the 6th September 2017
> 
> ...


Hi Tony, 

My DOE is August 23rd 2017 with 189 points scoring 65. what are my chances? for this year 


regards
Zubair


----------



## alex.alter (Sep 7, 2017)

Welshtone said:


> yes, 189 will be invited on 20th September - no big deal with the 190 as you are a long way off the Skills select invitation process for 190 - NSW invite you to apply to them first, so a 190 invite from Skills Select is a long way off so there is no possibility that it would invite and prevent the 189 invitations
> 
> Regards
> 
> Tony


Thanks Tony. 
What are my chances of getting the 189 invite on the 20th? 

Software engineer
189 - 70 points
EOI submitted on Sept - 6 - 2017


----------



## Ahvenz (Aug 30, 2017)

Mechanical engineer 

70 points 
EOI 5th september 5.30 PM
Receive invitation 6th September.


----------



## devmech (Sep 8, 2017)

Can any one guess when can I expect an invitation for 233512 (189)

DOE would be 14/09/17 (hopefully)
As i expect to move from 60 pts to 65 pts on that day after getting 5 more points for work exp.


----------



## Engineer04 (Aug 9, 2017)

Dear Experts, 

I got my bachelor’s degree from Engineering University in September 2009. From September 2009 till December 2009, I worked as a teaching assistant in the same university on contract basis (40hours/week). Can I include this tenure of 03months in my Work experience? By including this job experience, I will gain an extra 5 points on the basis of 08years work experience. This would help me in getting the invitation on the basis of accumulative score of 70 points. 
Your expert opinion is requested, please. 
ANZSCO Code: 233513
Visa Class: 189
EOI date: 08/04/2017
Points Claimed: 65


----------



## Kaur preet (Jul 4, 2017)

263311 telecom engineer
Hi guys
Can I expect invite in next round
I have lodged my eoi on 9 may 2017 with 60 points 
Thanks in advance


----------



## tchinyi (Aug 25, 2015)

Ahvenz said:


> Mechanical engineer
> 
> 70 points
> EOI 5th september 5.30 PM
> Receive invitation 6th September.


that's fast ! less than 24 hours


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

tchinyi said:


> that's fast ! less than 24 hours


If you have the points, you can be invited on the same day you lodge the EOI, if the round is also on the same day
Nothing unique or fast or slow about it
It's just coincidence 

Cheers


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

Kaur preet said:


> 263311 telecom engineer
> Hi guys
> Can I expect invite in next round
> I have lodged my eoi on 9 may 2017 with 60 points
> Thanks in advance


Hi

60 pointers wait time is not predictable at the moment. You can analyse by looking at the last cut-off for your ANZ code which will give you a brief idea.

Meanwhile trying increasing your score if possible


----------



## austaspirant (Aug 18, 2017)

Welshtone said:


> Looks more promising now that all 310 invites are going to the 189 EOIs - As long as the limit does not decrease to less than say 1250 per round, it looks like the 3rd round in November - assuming there are 3 rounds in November
> 
> Regards
> 
> Tony


Thank you Tony for your analysis! :fingerscrossed:


----------



## sonamish (Aug 8, 2017)

Hi All,

I am expecting my invite on 20th September as my DOE is 22/03/2017(261313) with 65 points.
I am curious to know whether I can initiate my PCC or not, Is it possible to initiate the PCC without invitation? 

Cheers

__________________
Code 261313 Software Engineer 
Age : 30 points
Degree : 15 points
IELTS 10 points 
Experience : 10 points
DOE : 22/03/17
Invite : waiting


----------



## adithya77 (Jul 26, 2017)

Hi Tony & Newbienz,

My EOI is 25-July-2017 with 65 points with Developer programmer and VIC 65+5 SS 29 th July 2017 when can I expect my turn.

Thanks in Advance


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sonamish said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am expecting my invite on 20th September as my DOE is 22/03/2017(261313) with 65 points.
> I am curious to know whether I can initiate my PCC or not, Is it possible to initiate the PCC without invitation?
> ...


Most members get the PCC before the invite

Cheers


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

adithya77 said:


> Hi Tony & Newbienz,
> 
> My EOI is 25-July-2017 with 65 points with Developer programmer and VIC 65+5 SS 29 th July 2017 when can I expect my turn.
> 
> Thanks in Advance


If it moves an average of 14 days per invitation round, then one of the rounds in January 2018 looks as good a guess as any at this stage

Regards

Tony


----------



## dipanshub (Jul 20, 2017)

Hi Tony,

When can I expect an invitation?

DOE- 29th June 2017
Code - 263111 (Computer Networks)
Point - 65

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

Kaur preet said:


> 263311 telecom engineer
> Hi guys
> Can I expect invite in next round
> I have lodged my eoi on 9 may 2017 with 60 points
> Thanks in advance


Hi

you would be just about top of the 60 point queue, similar to bottom of the 65 point queue - which will be a 65 point EOI lodged late on 19th September 2017. so if the 65 point EOI of 19th September has any chance of getting invited, so do you.


The 65 point backlog was cleared from 21st June 2017 to about 2nd August 2017 - 42 days. Would also have cleared some 65 point 263311 from 9th May 2017 to 20th June 2017, plus more than usual double invites than are likely to be present on 20th September 2017. so the 42 day movement, may be a bit more on 20th September 2017 - maybe, who knows ?

Needs to be a 50 day movement to get to the May 60 pointers - it is possible.

If it does not quite get to you, you are then dependent on the numbers for October. 1350 to 1400 would be required to get 60 pointers invited

Regards

Tony


----------



## sonamish (Aug 8, 2017)

You mean to say that they don't ask for invite letter and I can get it before the invitation ?


----------



## adithya77 (Jul 26, 2017)

Welshtone said:


> If it moves an average of 14 days per invitation round, then one of the rounds in January 2018 looks as good a guess as any at this stage
> 
> Regards
> 
> Tony


Thanks Tony


----------



## nathan2902 (Sep 8, 2017)

Dear All,

DOE - 24th April 2017
Code - Software Engineer - 261313
Point - 65

Please let me know when can i expect an invitation?

thank you very much.


----------



## sharadnv (Apr 18, 2017)

*Skillselect updated with latest invitaion round results*

Is the Skillselect updated with latest invitaion round results (6th Sep)?
I am not bale to see the same in their website.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sharadnv said:


> Is the Skillselect updated with latest invitaion round results (6th Sep)?
> I am not bale to see the same in their website.


It takes 8-10 days for the Skillselect site to get updated

You can check the unofficial results here

UNOFFICIAL skill select results of the 6th September Skill Select round for 189 visa - Iscah

Cheers


----------



## Ashie (Sep 8, 2017)

sharadnv said:


> Is the Skillselect updated with latest invitaion round results (6th Sep)?
> I am not bale to see the same in their website.


Normally it takes 4-5 days to get the status updated.. also its under maintainance now for 8&9th sept.. letss see, we should get 6-sept details updated early next week.. even im interested to see the graph for 65 pointers


----------



## Ashie (Sep 8, 2017)

Hi all,
It seems 65 pointers started getting invites, any guess when i would get an invite for visa 189?
Points - 65
Eoi submitted - 5th july 2017


----------



## Ashie (Sep 8, 2017)

Ashie said:


> Hi all,
> It seems 65 pointers started getting invites, any guess when i would get an invite for visa 189?
> Points - 65
> Eoi submitted - 5th july 2017


Code - 261313


----------



## Farhan-khan (Sep 6, 2017)

Welshtone said:


> Kaur preet said:
> 
> 
> > 263311 telecom engineer
> ...



The 65 point backlog was cleared from 21st June 2017 to about 2nd August 2017 - 42 days. 
Hi Tony,
Ki think it was cleared from 21st of January instead of June as per delta website.
Please Correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## parth1310 (Jul 30, 2017)

Engineer04 said:


> Dear Experts,
> 
> I got my bachelor’s degree from Engineering University in September 2009. From September 2009 till December 2009, I worked as a teaching assistant in the same university on contract basis (40hours/week). Can I include this tenure of 03months in my Work experience? By including this job experience, I will gain an extra 5 points on the basis of 08years work experience. This would help me in getting the invitation on the basis of accumulative score of 70 points.
> Your expert opinion is requested, please.
> ...


If this work experience is relevant to your nominated occupation, was paid for, and was at-least 20 hours a week, it may be considered.

It seems that you are claiming points for a total 8 years experience, thats the total time since graduating. Didn't the assessing authority deduct any years of experience from the total?

Or let me rephrase; do you have a positive skills assessment outcome for your occupation from a relevant authority?


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

Engineer04 said:


> Dear Experts,
> 
> I got my bachelor’s degree from Engineering University in September 2009. From September 2009 till December 2009, I worked as a teaching assistant in the same university on contract basis (40hours/week). Can I include this tenure of 03months in my Work experience? By including this job experience, I will gain an extra 5 points on the basis of 08years work experience. This would help me in getting the invitation on the basis of accumulative score of 70 points.
> Your expert opinion is requested, please.
> ...


Do not claim any points that has not be assessed positive by the authorities. this can create a setback for you in case the CO rejects the claims as it is giving you added advantage over others


----------



## sonamish (Aug 8, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Most members get the PCC before the invite
> 
> Cheers


Thanks for the reply.

I have been told by my agent that in Passport office they will not entertain my case until I have invite in my hand. Is it true or should I take the appointment for PCC and proceed further ?


----------



## osamapervez (Jul 5, 2017)

As per iscah electronic engineering category has been jumped to 22/6/17. My DOE is 8/8/17 so can i expect an invite in coming september round? 
65 points. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Engineer04 (Aug 9, 2017)

vikaschandra said:


> Engineer04 said:
> 
> 
> > Dear Experts,
> ...


Thanks for your reply.
How do I come to know that my teaching experience in the engineering university is not assessed by assessing authority ( Engineers Australia)? My work experience details are not mentioned in the Engineers Australia outcome report. Screen shot is attached.


----------



## nithin.raghav (Sep 8, 2017)

ANZSCO	: 261112
Visa applied : 189 

EOI: Score: 70 - 7/9/2017
Invitation: awaiting


----------



## Engineer04 (Aug 9, 2017)

parth1310 said:


> Engineer04 said:
> 
> 
> > Dear Experts,
> ...


My work experience is not mentioned on the outcome letter of Engineers Australia. Screen shot is attached.


----------



## parth1310 (Jul 30, 2017)

Engineer04 said:


> My work experience is not mentioned on the outcome letter of Engineers Australia. Screen shot is attached.


My knowledge about EA assessments is limited; someone who knows better than me, and who had dealt with EA in the past should best comment on this.


----------



## parth1310 (Jul 30, 2017)

Engineer04 said:


> My work experience is not mentioned on the outcome letter of Engineers Australia. Screen shot is attached.


Subscribe to, and post your questions on EA relevant threads as well, like http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...a-processing-time-frame-667.html#post13214010. 

You may find some useful information there.


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

Engineer04 said:


> Thanks for your reply.
> How do I come to know that my teaching experience in the engineering university is not assessed by assessing authority ( Engineers Australia)? My work experience details are not mentioned in the Engineers Australia outcome report. Screen shot is attached.


Hi

Sounds like it may be very risky for being closely related experience - no need to risk as you are looking so strong for getting invited the next round after you increase your score to 70, 3 months later.

The experience advisory from EA is just that - it is DIBP decision to recognise whatever periods of closely related experience they see fit. You will need references with duties and proof of payment - As I said, you do not even need to consider risking it for the sake of 3 months, unless you turn 40 soon. 

Actually, now that I think about it, you are likely to get invited at 65 points in October anyway - we should not be having this conversation

Regards


Tony


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

Engineer04 said:


> Thanks for your reply.
> How do I come to know that my teaching experience in the engineering university is not assessed by assessing authority ( Engineers Australia)? My work experience details are not mentioned in the Engineers Australia outcome report. Screen shot is attached.


If you were not a full time student while you were teaching assistant then it should not be a problem. 

I would suggest you wait for other senior members also to confirm on this.


----------



## Maxkhan (Feb 19, 2017)

Dear Osama Pervez,

The last update on ISCAH news for electronics engineer invitation DOE is 28th June 2017 ,please re check as they updated.
Dear Tony,
Your kind feedback is required till which DOE for electronics engineers it will move based on the above results.

Thank you for your extended and best support as always.

Regards,,,,


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sonamish said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> I have been told by my agent that in Passport office they will not entertain my case until I have invite in my hand. Is it true or should I take the appointment for PCC and proceed further ?


I have always got my PCC done from Indian high commission and embassies and have never been asked for any evidence of invite

Most members in india also get it done before invite, so I am sure you would be also eligible 

Why don't you call the helpline and ask

Cheers


----------



## Rajkumar Krishnan (Sep 7, 2017)

Hello Experts, 

Please let me know when i can expect my invitation. 

-Raj


----------



## Arjun13 (Aug 31, 2017)

sonamish said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> I have been told by my agent that in Passport office they will not entertain my case until I have invite in my hand. Is it true or should I take the appointment for PCC and proceed further ?



You dont need invite in hand.I myself got it done last month and still waiting for invite.
so skip your agent's advice and get it.

Regards,
Arjun


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

Maxkhan said:


> Dear Osama Pervez,
> 
> The last update on ISCAH news for electronics engineer invitation DOE is 28th June 2017 ,please re check as they updated.
> Dear Tony,
> ...


Thanks

Looks very close to 60 points on 20th September 2017 - maybe just short

Tony


----------



## malik.afnan134 (Feb 8, 2017)

Dear tony,

Kindly advise us when 60 pointers pro rata DOE starting July will get invited. 

Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rajkumar2626 (Sep 8, 2017)

Hi All

EOI submitted on 06/09/2017 for 189
Job code : 2613 (software Engineer)
Total points : 70

Any idea when I will get the invite ? I'm expecting it after 20th Sep round. Please advice


----------



## shalinjames (Jun 27, 2017)

rajkumar2626 said:


> Hi All
> 
> EOI submitted on 06/09/2017 for 189
> Job code : 2613 (software Engineer)
> ...


For 2613 occupation group 70 point can expect the invite in the next round. 

Best is yet to come!


----------



## rabs138 (Apr 21, 2015)

Welshtone said:


> Hi
> 
> Sounds like it may be very risky for being closely related experience - no need to risk as you are looking so strong for getting invited the next round after you increase your score to 70, 3 months later.
> 
> ...


Waiting for your response

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## malik.afnan134 (Feb 8, 2017)

malik.afnan134 said:


> Dear tony,
> 
> Kindly advise us when 60 pointers pro rata DOE starting July will get invited.
> 
> ...




Sorry non pro rata


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

Rajkumar Krishnan said:


> Hello Experts,
> 
> Please let me know when i can expect my invitation.
> 
> -Raj


You can expect invite with 70 points In the upcoming round


----------



## Kamalbhai (Apr 10, 2017)

Dear Experts,

I need you thoughts on below:

I worked in an organization for 6.5 years as a software engineer. In that duration i got promotions and my title changed 3 times.

Nov 2008	to June 2011 -	Software Developer
July 2011	to Oct 2012 -	Account Coordinator
Nov 2012	to Feb 2014 -	Team Coordinator
Mar 2014	to July 2015 -	Project Lead CRM

But the experience letter i got from them have single title *"Project Lead CRM / Sr. Software Engineer in Software Development department from November 12, 2008 to August 5, 2015."* and all my responsibilities listed under single title. I also got my positive skill assessment from ACS with title *Project Lead CRM/Senior Software Engineer*. My EOI is also submitted with same title.

Is there any harm to clubbed the titles if your responsibilities remains same or change little bit. Does CO raise any concern on it? Under all the titles i worked closely related to nominated profession.

Moreover, i have no promotion letters as most of the time we got emails from HR. And also i am not interested to share all of my designations with CO. Is there any way he came to know about my title change ?

Please comment.


----------



## Australianpr2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

Any prediction for DOE 1st Aug 261313 with 65 points ? Will I get invite by this financial year ?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Kamalbhai said:


> Dear Experts,
> 
> I need you thoughts on below:
> 
> ...


The emails you got from HR are promotion letter 
Do your salary slips show the designation?

Any particular reason you want to hide your designation from the CO ?
Moreover, I doubt if the CO will believe you can work in a ICT company for 7 years without a designation change

Cheers


----------



## Kamalbhai (Apr 10, 2017)

newbienz said:


> The emails you got from HR are promotion letter
> Do your salary slips show the designation?
> 
> Any particular reason you want to hide your designation from the CO ?
> ...


Actually i dont have thoese emails with me. Additionally, the designations arent match with work which i done under those designations. 

No my designations arent mentioned on my salary slips.

Sent from my LG-H818 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Kamalbhai said:


> Actually i dont have thoese emails with me. Additionally, the designations arent match with work which i done under those designations.
> 
> No my designations arent mentioned on my salary slips.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H818 using Tapatalk


In the EOI, application form, Form 80 etc. Everywhere you have to give your designations RNR with time period 
So do you think you can get away with giving a single designation throughout your career ?

In my opinion not only it is legally wrong to give false information, knowingly and deliberately, which you are doing, it is also foolish as in all probability your lies would be caught during verification 

Cheers


----------



## Kamalbhai (Apr 10, 2017)

Is clubbing all of them in one is hiding? What is RNR?

Sent from my LG-H818 using Tapatalk


----------



## sriram9621 (Apr 22, 2017)

Hi Tony/Experts,

Request you to kindly update when can I receive invitation with below EOI..

Job code : 263111

Points : 65

DOE : 6th April 17


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Kamalbhai said:


> Is clubbing all of them in one is hiding? What is RNR?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H818 using Tapatalk


I have told you what I know

Please do your research and decide

Cheers


----------



## AmazingTiger (Feb 17, 2017)

Kamalbhai said:


> Is clubbing all of them in one is hiding? What is RNR?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H818 using Tapatalk


RNR stands for roles and responsibilities.

Imho: A rose by any other name is still a rose. Clubbing/merging or any other name that you may choose to assign it, your declaration will at the end be a misrepresentation of the facts.

You are indeed fully entitled to your opinion.

At the end, it's your application and it's your decision.

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## hridesh1987 (Aug 22, 2017)

*Form 80 query*

Hi brothers, please help me to resolve below queries for form 80, i will be really grateful to you.

1) My Current country of residence is saudi arabia and i live in a rented apartment where i only have yearly rent slips that too in arabic, so does DIBP ask current residential proof that i filled in form 80? if yes, what can i provide? 

2) In the employment section, it is mentioned there should be no gaps apart from employment and unemployment, what gap they are talking about apart from employment and employment? Also do i have to mention UNEMPLOYED in NAME OF BUSINESS/COMPANY for the idle days during the time i switched my Jobs? and In " Your Occupation and duties", can i mention spent time with my family before i joined next company on xxxx date.

3) In the space provided, I could only mention few of my job switches, should i use form T to add all other details but since form T is just a sheet how to use the same format? DATE FROM DATE TO NAME OF BUSINESS/ COMPANY etc?

4) 'Type of business' to be left BLANK in case i worked for a company which i mentioned in " Name of business/company" ?

5) In the Occupation, just mention " Telecom Engineer" for all my Jobs and mention 1-2 major duties due to limited space or add all details in form T?

6) My Degree completed in MAY 2009 however Engineers Australia mentioned in the outcome as JUNE 2009, which date to be considered now? I am confused.

7) In the Education part, It has been mentioned to include only Tertiary education so should i only include B-TECH as that's the only education i did after higher secondary. I mean just include 1 liner details about my B-TECH? 

8) Is form 80 required for spouse as well? and Does education and employment details really matter in spouse's form 80 even if claiming no points?

I would be really grateful if some experts can clear these points.


----------



## RBS1920 (Sep 9, 2017)

Hi there,

Any idea when I can expect an invite:

Occupation: Chemical engineer
ANZSCO Code: 233111
EOI Date of Effect: 6th September 2017
Points: 65


----------



## Neel.kamal54 (Sep 9, 2017)

*189*

Hi guys, 

I have lodged my EOI ON 22/11/2015 with 60 points. However I did not receive any invitation. Is there any chance me getting invited for 189 before it expires in 21/11/2017. Please input your advice.

Skilled assessment :263111

Many thanks


----------



## alex.alter (Sep 7, 2017)

how does myimmitracker work ? Does it have all EOIs and Visas lodged by everyone ? Even agents ?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

alex.alter said:


> how does myimmitracker work ? Does it have all EOIs and Visas lodged by everyone ? Even agents ?


It's totally voluntary

The data is not 3rd party certified.

However the web masters try to ensure that wrong data is not deliberately entered

Only about 10% of the actual applications and grants are reflected on the tracker 

Cheers


----------



## alex.alter (Sep 7, 2017)

newbienz said:


> It's totally voluntary
> 
> The data is not 3rd party certified.
> 
> ...


ohh i see. thank you for the clarification


----------



## alex.alter (Sep 7, 2017)

very excited for the 20th


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

hridesh1987 said:


> Hi brothers, please help me to resolve below queries for form 80, i will be really grateful to you.
> 
> 1) My Current country of residence is saudi arabia and i live in a rented apartment where i only have yearly rent slips that too in arabic, so does DIBP ask current residential proof that i filled in form 80? if yes, what can i provide?
> 
> ...


1) My Current country of residence is saudi arabia and i live in a rented apartment where i only have yearly rent slips that too in arabic, so does DIBP ask current residential proof that i filled in form 80? if yes, what can i provide? 

*-- they would not ask for proof of the residence*

2) In the employment section, it is mentioned there should be no gaps apart from employment and unemployment, what gap they are talking about apart from employment and employment? Also do i have to mention UNEMPLOYED in NAME OF BUSINESS/COMPANY for the idle days during the time i switched my Jobs? and In " Your Occupation and duties", can i mention spent time with my family before i joined next company on xxxx date. 

*-- just explain the gaps in section T of the form 2nd last page and reason out why there was a gap*

3) In the space provided, I could only mention few of my job switches, should i use form T to add all other details but since form T is just a sheet how to use the same format? DATE FROM DATE TO NAME OF BUSINESS/ COMPANY etc?

*-- Yes use section T. Try to put it in the same format as it is in previous section. Will make it easier to understand*

4) 'Type of business' to be left BLANK in case i worked for a company which i mentioned in " Name of business/company" ?

*-- is it Retail, healthcare, banking, aviation etc (Type of business)*

5) In the Occupation, just mention " Telecom Engineer" for all my Jobs and mention 1-2 major duties due to limited space or add all details in form T?

*-- Yes you can do that*

6) My Degree completed in MAY 2009 however Engineers Australia mentioned in the outcome as JUNE 2009, which date to be considered now? I am confused.

*-- whatever is mentioned on your degree certificate mention that. Should not be an issue*

7) In the Education part, It has been mentioned to include only Tertiary education so should i only include B-TECH as that's the only education i did after higher secondary. I mean just include 1 liner details about my B-TECH? 

*-- Yes you can. But usually applicant provide details of all education. Providing additional information which is true would not harm *

8) Is form 80 required for spouse as well? and Does education and employment details really matter in spouse's form 80 even if claiming no points?

*-- Yes it is required for spouse also. As you can see the form 80 states to be filled by everyone who is 18 years and above. This form has nothing to do with points and is evidence of character hence fill in all the details*


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

Neel.kamal54 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have lodged my EOI ON 22/11/2015 with 60 points. However I did not receive any invitation. Is there any chance me getting invited for 189 before it expires in 21/11/2017. Please input your advice.
> 
> ...


Doubtful as the current cutoff seems to be standing at 65 and DOE being somewhere around April 2017.


----------



## Kamalbhai (Apr 10, 2017)

newbienz said:


> I have told you what I know
> 
> Please do your research and decide
> 
> Cheers


Dear i got your point.

Can you please help me how to rectify this issue? As i already submitted my eoi.

Can i get new experince letter with mentioning all the roles with specific dates. And go for new ACS.

What about R&R as they are same for all the roles?

Can we do it in this way. Mentioned all the roles with dates and then have a section with responsibilities mentioned? Or we need to seggregate responsibilities as well? 
Pls help me.

Sent from my LG-H818 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Kamalbhai said:


> Dear i got your point.
> 
> Can you please help me how to rectify this issue? As i already submitted my eoi.
> 
> ...


Withdraw or suspend the EOI

Get a new reference letter mentioning the various designations with dates

The RNR can remain common but should reflect the entire career

Use this reference letter and get a fresh assessment done 

Go through my thread 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...02-my-2-bits-google-page-ranking-journey.html

All your questions should be answered

Still have any doubts ask

Cheers


----------



## Kamalbhai (Apr 10, 2017)

Thanks 

Sent from my LG-H818 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kamalbhai (Apr 10, 2017)

I don't want to change ny doe on eoi. How i can achieve that

Sent from my LG-H818 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Kamalbhai said:


> I don't want to change ny doe on eoi. How i can achieve that
> 
> Sent from my LG-H818 using Tapatalk


You cannot maintain the same DOE in my opinion
You cannot have an ACS assessment with a later date then the DOE

Cheers


----------



## Kamalbhai (Apr 10, 2017)

newbienz said:


> You cannot maintain the same DOE in my opinion
> You cannot have an ACS assessment with a later date then the DOE
> 
> Cheers


Thanks. Others please also shed some light on keeping the DOE unchanged.

Sent from my LG-H818 using Tapatalk


----------



## aminn_524 (Feb 29, 2016)

Hi guys, is it really necessary to mention the work experiences that have been deducted by ACS? I have already mentioned all the work experiences that have been considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and not before that. The thing here is I do not want to touch my EOi even though the DOE would not be changed.


----------



## aminn_524 (Feb 29, 2016)

one more question : Should I print out the form 80 and 1221, and fill them up using pen? or am I allowed to use Acrobat reader and fill in the blank sections by typing , then print it out


----------



## Australianpr2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

Australianpr2017 said:


> Any prediction for DOE 1st Aug 261313 with 65 points ? Will I get invite by this financial year ?


Anyone please ??


----------



## sonamt (Mar 7, 2016)

+Newbienz please help me with following clarifications. I am expecting my invitation in October:
1. How long does it take to process Australia PCC. I am offshore applicant and do they post physical pcc or issue over online? 

2. My wife and myself studied our under graduate in India and it is now slightly over 10 years since our graduation. Do we still need to furnish Indian pcc? 

3. Since Jan 2008 I am working in same org. In between I was on 2 years paid study leave in Australia . However I didn't mention that in my employment history with acs since I was still with the same org. But I mentioned that in my eoi and didn't claim pts for that duration. Instead claimed 5 pt for Australia study. Do you see any issue in this?

4. Also I mentioned only my latest designation in my acs. But mentioned actual designations in eoi based on promotions. Will that be issue. 

Thanks in advance. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## my_perham (Oct 1, 2016)

aminn_524 said:


> one more question : Should I print out the form 80 and 1221, and fill them up using pen? or am I allowed to use Acrobat reader and fill in the blank sections by typing , then print it out


Yes, you can fill up using Acrobat reader, or if even you make an electronic signature, so you dont need to print out to sign and then scan again. Good luck


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sonamt said:


> +Newbienz please help me with following clarifications. I am expecting my invitation in October:
> 1. How long does it take to process Australia PCC. I am offshore applicant and do they post physical pcc or issue over online?
> 
> 2. My wife and myself studied our under graduate in India and it is now slightly over 10 years since our graduation. Do we still need to furnish Indian pcc?
> ...


1. 15 working days if you apply online. Results Will be sent by post not by email
2. Rule is 10 years . CO may or may not ask as per his discretion as you are a borderline case
3. Your ACS assessment is defective. You should have clearly shown that you were on study leave
4. You should have mentioned all designations 

Go through my thread


http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...02-my-2-bits-google-page-ranking-journey.html

Cheers


----------



## sonamt (Mar 7, 2016)

newbienz said:


> 1. 15 working days if you apply online. Results Will be sent by post not by email
> 2. Rule is 10 years . CO may or may not ask as per his discretion as you are a borderline case
> 3. Your ACS assessment is defective. You should have clearly shown that you were on study leave
> 4. You should have mentioned all designations
> ...




Any resolution for point no 3 & 4? I have claimed correctly at the eoi level. Please advice. Will that lead to visa rejection? In my acs application form I have mentioned the masters degree from Australia too and they have also mentioned in the assessment letter. But no mention of leave. I was on full salary study leave in the employment history. But as mentioned earlier this are all clearly mentioned during the eoi application. Please advice. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sonamt said:


> Any resolution for point no 3 & 4? I have claimed correctly at the eoi level. Please advice. Will that lead to visa rejection? In my acs application form I have mentioned the masters degree from Australia too and they have also mentioned in the assessment letter. But no mention of leave. I was on full salary study leave in the employment history. But as mentioned earlier this are all clearly mentioned during the eoi application. Please advice.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


IN my opinion just getting a salary is not sufficient.
You should have actually worked
But it is not for me or you to decide and it has to done by the Assessor after knowing all the facts
You did not inform him that you were on study leave during that period which you should have done.

assessment is the foundation on which the entire points claim for experience rests and if that is defective then you are in a soup no matter what you declare subsequently in the EOI or visa application 

I if I were you, I would not proceed any further on this assessment 

Final decision is yours 

Cheers


----------



## sonamt (Mar 7, 2016)

newbienz said:


> IN my opinion just getting a salary is not sufficient.
> You should have actually worked
> But it is not for me or you to decide and it has to done by the Assessor after knowing all the facts
> You did not inform him that you were on study leave during that period which you should have done.
> ...




Is there any option of rectifying the acs letter with acs and updating the eoi? Will my doe change if everything remains same after updation of eoi before receiving invitation. Thank you very much. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sonamt said:


> Is there any option of rectifying the acs letter with acs and updating the eoi? Will my doe change if everything remains same after updation of eoi before receiving invitation. Thank you very much.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Make an appeal to ACS , stating all facts
Maybe they will do it or suggest you a Faster process instead if reassessment 
Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Australianpr2017 said:


> Anyone please ??



Wait for the second September round also to get over and then repost

The prediction you would get would be much more accurate

This I can predict right now that you should get the invite in this FY, if only that's only what you are looking for 

Cheers


----------



## sriram9621 (Apr 22, 2017)

Anyone please update on my post..


----------



## Dgrover (Jul 7, 2017)

Neel.kamal54 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have lodged my EOI ON 22/11/2015 with 60 points. However I did not receive any invitation. Is there any chance me getting invited for 189 before it expires in 21/11/2017. Please input your advice.
> 
> ...


Don't want to dishearten you but for 263111, with the current trends, those with 65 points having DOE beyond June-July 2017 are even doubtful to make it in this year's quota unless huge invitations are given in any one or two rounds.

So your chances with 60 points are very remote unless you can increase them.


----------



## Dgrover (Jul 7, 2017)

sriram9621 said:


> Hi Tony/Experts,
> 
> Request you to kindly update when can I receive invitation with below EOI..
> 
> ...


Sep 6th round official results and Sep 20th round would give some clear indications. But from unofficial results and trends from the last round you can calculate yourself. 

7 Days movement in 1 round (i.e. till 8th Feb 2017). For app. 57 days of yours, it might take 8 rounds or 4 months.

Wish that it doesn't stay this way and picks up pace.


----------



## Dgrover (Jul 7, 2017)

Hi Tony/Experts

In Immitracker, id Khanb with 263111/65 points/DOE 14th May 2017 is showing as invited. We all know last invited 65 DOE was 8th Feb 2017.
What could be the reason or that his points might have increased to 70 and he didnt update it in the records...


----------



## sriram9621 (Apr 22, 2017)

Thanks driver for the update


----------



## sriram9621 (Apr 22, 2017)

Sorry dgrover it was typo error in previous post


----------



## anokhigor (Jun 14, 2017)

Hi 

I got an email from CO about "Request for more information" and asking below info 

1. Personal particulars for character assessment
2. Personal particulars for character assessment - Online Form 80

Question- 1 ) Will Form 80 cover both the required information ?
Question- 2 ) Is there any other document apart from Form80 for requirement (1)


----------



## sonamt (Mar 7, 2016)

newbienz said:


> Make an appeal to ACS , stating all facts
> Maybe they will do it or suggest you a Faster process instead if reassessment
> Cheers




Hi newbienz While you say acs assessment is the foundation for point claim, acs letter has a disclaimer saying acs has no representation regarding the suitability of applicant for migration. So the fact is I haven't claimed point for my study period in the eoi. May be the CO will consider that. Pray god!

Acs appeal and review as to be done within 60days from the date of assessment letter. So that looks impossible. 

If I do re application, can I update the acs letter on my same eoi or do I need to lodge new application? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Saab2212 (Sep 6, 2017)

Hi there

Can you please predict how many seats in 20th sep round 
Under the code 2613

Thanks


----------



## RajaFawad (Aug 21, 2017)

EOI submitted 23rd of august for chef occupation with 65 points. When I will get invitation? Any guess guys
Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sonamt said:


> Hi newbienz While you say acs assessment is the foundation for point claim, acs letter has a disclaimer saying acs has no representation regarding the suitability of applicant for migration. So the fact is I haven't claimed point for my study period in the eoi. May be the CO will consider that. Pray god!
> 
> Acs appeal and review as to be done within 60days from the date of assessment letter. So that looks impossible.
> 
> ...


By appeal I meant mercy appeal

Anyways , if you go for reassessment, in my opinion you would have to withdraw the current EOI and file a new EOI after the assessment 
This would be a risk free legal way

The final decision is yours 

Cheers


----------



## sonamt (Mar 7, 2016)

newbienz said:


> By appeal I meant mercy appeal
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Is this the same case for those applicants whose eoi is valid and acs letter is expired? There is no way to indicate the acs letter is expired in the eoi? Looks like I will have to avail MA legal advice! Because submitting new application in sept end or oct will definitely not fetch invitation for me this programme year. Next year is totally a new game ball! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sonamt said:


> Is this the same case for those applicants whose eoi is valid and acs letter is expired? There is no way to indicate the acs letter is expired in the eoi? Looks like I will have to avail MA legal advice! Because submitting new application in sept end or oct will definitely not fetch invitation for me this programme year. Next year is totally a new game ball!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Consulting a reputed MARA agent would be the right next step

If possible avoid the Indian Mara agents as most are notorious for misguiding the applicants into false sense of security 

Cheers


----------



## sonamt (Mar 7, 2016)

newbienz said:


> Consulting a reputed MARA agent would be the right next step
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I am offshore (Bhutan) and have limited knowledge on the agents. Can you please recommend few onshore reputed MARA? Thank you very much.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sonamt said:


> I am offshore (Bhutan) and have limited knowledge on the agents. Can you please recommend few onshore reputed MARA? Thank you very much.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I don't have any idea as I did not use one

However I have seen Maggie recommend some in a few of her posts 


http://www.expatforum.com/expats/members/maggie-may24.html

PM Her.. may be she can help,you out 

Cheers


----------



## sahu_mantu (Feb 3, 2017)

Hi Guys,

I'm applying under ICT Business Analyst. I will complete my 7 years of experience in October month. As I have changed my company in last year Sep 2017 hence I would need to do skill assessment. 

Do I need to do submit reference declaration for all my previous companies to ACS skill assessment? OR just current company reference declaration?


As I have heard EOI automatically gets updated with point,so my query is if I will do skill assessment in current month and will goin to complete 7 years next month. So in which month my EOI will update the 5 point. October or November?

Thanks for your help.


----------



## sonamt (Mar 7, 2016)

Dear experts, 
After submitting my eoi last year, I recently realised that I have made some mistake in my acs letter but claimed the points correctly in eoi. Just to make it correct I am thinking to apply new acs assessment and update my eoi. Is it permissible to update the eoi with updated acs if one don't receive invitation yet? Please advice. I am thinking to suspend my eoi and make it active and update after getting the acs letter corrected. Experts please share your views and advices.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sahu_mantu (Feb 3, 2017)

sonamt said:


> Dear experts,
> After submitting my eoi last year, I recently realised that I have made some mistake in my acs letter but claimed the points correctly in eoi. Just to make it correct I am thinking to apply new acs assessment and update my eoi. Is it permissible to update the eoi with updated acs if one don't receive invitation yet? Please advice. I am thinking to suspend my eoi and make it active and update after getting the acs letter corrected. Experts please share your views and advices.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes you can update the eoi anytime if don't received any invitation. 
What kind of mistakes it is?


----------



## sonamt (Mar 7, 2016)

sahu_mantu said:


> Yes you can update the eoi anytime if don't received any invitation.
> What kind of mistakes it is?




I was on paid study leave for 2 years in between my employment. Approved study leave are also considered as active service as per my service rule. So thinking that I am a regular employee of my org despite study period, I didn't reflect that in the assessment so acs marked those 2 yrs as experienced employment too. However I marked those two years on eoi as non-relevant and didn't claim points. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pjason86 (Sep 4, 2017)

UNOFFICIAL skill select results of the 6th September Skill Select round for 189 visa

These are our observations on the results overnight.

2211 Accountants 75 points ? 05/08/2017
2212 Auditors 75 points ? 03/07/2017
2334 Electronics Engineer 65 points ? 28/06/2017
2335 Industrial, Mech and Prod Engineers 65 points 23/01/2017 (to be confirmed)
2339 Other Engineering Professionals ? 70 points ? 15/08/2017
2611 ICT Business and System Analysts 70 points ? 05/06/2017
2613 Software/Applic Programmers 65 points ? 20/03/2017
2631 Computer Network Professionals 65 points ? 07/02/2017
ALL OTHER NON Pro rata occupations 65 points ? 02/08/2017

Source : ISCAH.com


----------



## pjason86 (Sep 4, 2017)

It looks like only few skills resources are the lucky ones where score dropped to 65. 

Best of Luck to all aspirants.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

newbienz said:


> Consulting a reputed MARA agent would be the right next step
> 
> If possible avoid the Indian Mara agents as most are notorious for misguiding the applicants into false sense of security
> 
> Cheers


I would second the fact that MARA agent is the best way forward. They know their business and will help.


----------



## souvikk2002 (Jul 24, 2016)

Hello friends.. I applied for NSW 190 in April 2017 with 65 with State sponsorship under 190. And 189 with 60 points. In Dec I complete 8 yrs of relevant work - all work as after Nov 2009 is relevant - will I get an invite now or after I get 70 points ? Will skill select auto update 5 more points ?


----------



## souvikk2002 (Jul 24, 2016)

Under ICT Bus Analyst


----------



## RBS1920 (Sep 9, 2017)

newbienz said:


> It's totally voluntary
> 
> The data is not 3rd party certified.
> 
> ...


Hi newbienz,

I submitted my EOI on 6th September for chemical engineering (ANZSCO 231111) with 65 points. Any idea when I can expect an invite?

Thank you.


----------



## Vvrp Kumar (Jul 23, 2017)

Dear Expats, I have some questions regarding uploading documents.

1. Under travel document we need to scan all the pages of my passport or just front and back of the passport is sufficient.

2. I have two passports, one expired in 2015 and got renewed in the same year, I have been to Sweden during the period 2009 and 2010 for study, but I didn't claimed in ACS because I don't have the degree and stayed around 13 months there(not in regular intervals like I stayed 4 months and came to India stayed 3 months and again been to Sweden stayed for 5 months and came back for 6 months and again been to Sweden for just 3 months) . Shall I have to provide pcc for this.


Please any experts, Thanks In advance


----------



## wilpal (Jul 10, 2017)

Hello Friends - 

I wanted to know your view on my chances of Invite. If yes, possibly when -
ANZSCO : 261313 (Software Engineer)
Skilled -Independent (Subclass 189)
EOI Submitted date: May 16th 2017 (65 Points)

Please advice, Thank YOU !


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Vvrp Kumar said:


> Dear Expats, I have some questions regarding uploading documents.
> 
> 1. Under travel document we need to scan all the pages of my passport or just front and back of the passport is sufficient.
> 
> ...


1. I gave the page with my photo and the page with the address (Both passports)

2. What you gave to ACS has no relevance with PCC requirements 
If you have stayed for more then 12 months or more in total in the last 10 years in any country, you have to provide a PCC for the same
As your stay is more then 12 months in total in Sweden , you have to provide

Cheers


----------



## AmazingTiger (Feb 17, 2017)

Vvrp Kumar said:


> Dear Expats, I have some questions regarding uploading documents.
> 
> 1. Under travel document we need to scan all the pages of my passport or just front and back of the passport is sufficient.
> 
> ...


1) IMO, since you have made multiple visits to and fro India it would be wise to scan all pages of your previous passport and submit it. If you made more such travels starting 2015 then do the same for your current passport.

2) IMO yes.

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

souvikk2002 said:


> Hello friends.. I applied for NSW 190 in April 2017 with 65 with State sponsorship under 190. And 189 with 60 points. In Dec I complete 8 yrs of relevant work - all work as after Nov 2009 is relevant - will I get an invite now or after I get 70 points ? Will skill select auto update 5 more points ?


State sponsorship is not solely based on points like 189

High points increase the probability but do not ensure it
Your points, English score, education, experience , skills and the demands for your skill in the state , is all taken into consideration before deciding to sponsor you or not.

So You may get the sponsorship even with 65 points or may not get even after reaching 70 points

If you have left the TO DATE blank in the EOI for the current job, then the system will automatically bump your points, the day you become eligible 
But it doesn't hurt to recheck on that date.

Cheers


----------



## Vvrp Kumar (Jul 23, 2017)

Thanks Newbiez and one more clarification I have claimed 5+ years of experience and got 10 points, but my question is I have form 16 for last 3 years and I have payslips for previous years with hike letters, relieving letters, experience letters. Those are enough or I have to submit more than that.


----------



## Vvrp Kumar (Jul 23, 2017)

Hi Newbienz,

Sorry for asking again that my friend is also on the same that he also stayed above 2 years in Sweden, but in his case he lost his passport and got new passport, but he has given his old passport no while applying new passport. In his case also has to provide Pcc and how can he say that he has lost his previous passport while uploading documents.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## AmazingTiger (Feb 17, 2017)

Vvrp Kumar said:


> Hi Newbienz,
> 
> Sorry for asking again that my friend is also on the same that he also stayed above 2 years in Sweden, but in his case he lost his passport and got new passport, but he has given his old passport no while applying new passport. In his case also has to provide Pcc and how can he say that he has lost his previous passport while uploading documents.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


In Form 80, there is a question on previous travel doucment/passport and the reason for reissue of passport. In there this can be mentioned.

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Arjun_Austrailia (Sep 10, 2017)

*Mechanical Engineers*

Hi,
I am a Mechanical Engineer and have completed my bachelors degree from the UK and have been working for 4 years in the relevant field, as i calculated my points i score 60 points exactly without the state sponsorship , i want to apply for visa 189, can you please let me know should I apply for state sponsorship (190) or i can still apply for 189. because u have heard that state sponsorship takes much more time since mechanical engineers has gone pro rata. it would be a great help , thank you so much


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

Vvrp Kumar said:


> Dear Expats, I have some questions regarding uploading documents.
> 
> 1. Under travel document we need to scan all the pages of my passport or just front and back of the passport is sufficient.
> 
> ...



Why one would ask 60 pages scan , even applicant travels 100 countries in a month lets say.

Bio-Pages ( Front and last)

All pages are required for visitor visas not for migration visas.


Secondly, you stay 12 months which includes short stays, long stays whatever, you should provide PCC for that country.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Vvrp Kumar said:


> Hi Newbienz,
> 
> Sorry for asking again that my friend is also on the same that he also stayed above 2 years in Sweden, but in his case he lost his passport and got new passport, but he has given his old passport no while applying new passport. In his case also has to provide Pcc and how can he say that he has lost his previous passport while uploading documents.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


He also,has to provide the PCC
If he has lost his previous passport , in Form 80 and maybe even in 1221 they ask about your previous passport and what happened to it
In that you can mention that you lost it, so new passport was issued

Cheers


----------



## ahsanmehmood (Aug 7, 2014)

Hi Everyone,

I will appreciate if someone could predict my chances of getting the invitation in coming rounds.

ANZSCO : 263111 (Computer Network & System Engineer)
EOI Lodged : 02-07-2017
Points : 60


----------



## sahu_mantu (Feb 3, 2017)

ahsanmehmood said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I will appreciate if someone could predict my chances of getting the invitation in coming rounds.
> 
> ...


With 60 points it's very difficult to get invite to you in 189. Apply for states under 190.


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

ahsanmehmood said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I will appreciate if someone could predict my chances of getting the invitation in coming rounds.
> 
> ...


hi

I will go further:

there is absolute Zero chance for you to get invited in this occupation with a 60 point DOE of 2nd July 2017. 100% not in this 2017/2018 program year. If there was a large increase in the ceiling for 2018/2019 (highly unlikely) then there could be a chance.

The 60 point queue for your occupation starts with a DOE of 21st July 2016 - nearly 1 year queue ahead of you.

I'm just telling you this so you know for sure that nothing will happen so you have to look at increasing points or obtaining State or Regional Sponsorship.

Regards


Tony


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

Arjun_Austrailia said:


> Hi,
> I am a Mechanical Engineer and have completed my bachelors degree from the UK and have been working for 4 years in the relevant field, as i calculated my points i score 60 points exactly without the state sponsorship , i want to apply for visa 189, can you please let me know should I apply for state sponsorship (190) or i can still apply for 189. because u have heard that state sponsorship takes much more time since mechanical engineers has gone pro rata. it would be a great help , thank you so much


Hi

try and get 190 State sponsorship if you can - 189 at 60 points will not happen this year and would need increase in ceiling to ever have a chance in future years. 

Always assume the worst and then act on that:

1 assume 60 points will never get 189 invite
2 assume 60 + 5 will never get you 190 NSW or any other 190 sponsorship

So how can you get a visa thus year:

1 get 5 years experience up before it closes off in early April 2018 for extra 5 points
2 apply immediately for 489 Regional NSW (Far South Coast)
3 Score 20 point for English before it closes off in April 2018

Regards


Tony


----------



## Chin4one (Sep 5, 2017)

Hello all,
Im an electrical engineer, with 65 points under 233311. 31 of age with 7 in ielts. Will there be a chance to get the invitation in next round. My DOE is 17 August 2017.

According to the predictions there is a high chance of getting it in ext round.. ??


----------



## sonamt (Mar 7, 2016)

+Tony (welshtone), can you share your views on following: I am expecting my invitation in October. Code: 261313;doe-8th April; pt: 65: 

Will some discrepancies in acs letter create issue in visa issuance even if one claim points correctly in eoi application? My issue is I am working in same org since Jan 2008. In between I pursued my masters degree for two years on paid study leave. However, since my office considers paid study leave as regular and active service employee, i didn't mention that to acs and accordingly they didn't deduct that from acs letter. But while claiming points, I mentioned the study period employment as non-relevant and didn't claim points. As far as the EOI is concerned everything is recorded correctly. 

Please share your views. Your insights will be much appreciated. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

Chin4one said:


> Hello all,
> Im an electrical engineer, with 65 points under 233311. 31 of age with 7 in ielts. Will there be a chance to get the invitation in next round. My DOE is 17 August 2017.
> 
> According to the predictions there is a high chance of getting it in ext round.. ??


Hi

You should definitely get invited on 20th September 2017 - last round swept through 10 days of June and 31 days of July, 1 day in August and a few weeks of Telecomm Engineers between May and June - so it could move as much as 50 days on 20th September and you need it to move 15 days

Regards

Tony


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

sonamt said:


> +Tony (welshtone), can you share your views on following: I am expecting my invitation in October. Code: 261313;doe-8th April; pt: 65:
> 
> Will some discrepancies in acs letter create issue in visa issuance even if one claim points correctly in eoi application? My issue is I am working in same org since Jan 2008. In between I pursued my masters degree for two years on paid study leave. However, since my office considers paid study leave as regular and active service employee, i didn't mention that to acs and accordingly they didn't deduct that from acs letter. But while claiming points, I mentioned the study period employment as non-relevant and didn't claim points. As far as the EOI is concerned everything is recorded correctly.
> 
> ...


I can't see any problem as you have not claimed for the study period and have not given false information to ACS - you would still be an employee during the study period.

Regards

Tony


----------



## sonamt (Mar 7, 2016)

Welshtone said:


> I can't see any problem as you have not claimed for the study period and have not given false information to ACS - you would still be an employee during the study period.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yes tony, my service rule also says that I am considered active service on paid study leave. I have also all the evidence of service rules clauses and study period contract with my org to show in case CO ask during visa process. Again, the point is also, I HAVEN'T CLAIMED POINTS FOR THAT DURATION FOR EMPLOYMENT IN MY EOI. but I claimed 5 pts for masters degree (full time 2 yrs- ms computer science, UWA) under Australia study category. I hope that is fine. Thanks.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Akshatmarian (Feb 2, 2017)

*Chances for invites for 65 pointers*

Hi,

Looking at Iscah news dated 3rd Sep under the Iscah news Tab on iscah.com, as per which 65 pointer can only get invite after Jun 2018, do you think there is any hope for people in September or even this year, who have applied under ICT-Business Analyst with 65 points.

Looking forward to a response.

Many thanks,
Akshat



andreyx108b said:


> Join guys!
> 
> and good luck!
> 
> ...


----------



## rrealansari (Nov 20, 2015)

How much time does it take to get the visa after IAT! And how many steps include?


----------



## sahu_mantu (Feb 3, 2017)

sahu_mantu said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I'm applying under ICT Business Analyst. I will complete my 7 years of experience in October month. As I have changed my company in last year Sep 2017 hence I would need to do skill assessment.
> 
> ...


Can anyone please update their views or experience on above queries.


----------



## Moving on (Aug 30, 2017)

With the rise in invites has changes for 60points non pro rata increased? 
Doe 31/08/17
341111 General electrician 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Shashi_1618 (Sep 10, 2017)

Hi Tony/Experts,

Could you please suggest me here.

I have 65 points in 263111 and EOI date: 24-08-2017. I desperately want to increase my score to 70.

The only option left for me is : Claiming partner points. Here is the problem for that:

My wife is working in same profession( 263111) from last 4 years but She has completed her 3-yr degree in B.A( Bacherlor of Arts) and MBA(HR). Her profession and study are quite different.

I am sure, she can score good in PTE or Can i apply for ACS assessment for her. Willl ACS consider this role and can i claim 5 points for her?

Thank you
Shashi


----------



## deeba.george (Nov 2, 2016)

Hi All,

I wanted to get Singapore PCC and Indian PCC from singapore. Both document checklist lists 'Letter from Migrating Authority'. Is there anyone in this forum who got Singapore pcc or Indian PCC from Singapore before EOI invite. Please reply.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

deeba.george said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I wanted to get Singapore PCC and Indian PCC from singapore. Both document checklist lists 'Letter from Migrating Authority'. Is there anyone in this forum who got Singapore pcc or Indian PCC from Singapore before EOI invite. Please reply.


As per this post..you can't

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ice-clearance-certificate-7.html#post11928209

Cheers


----------



## kgj (Mar 10, 2016)

Hi Guys,

So I need some really good insight to what to do next. 

My DOE is 26.4.2017 in Computer Network with 65 points.
And My 485 expires on 6th October.

So the only option for me to do is apply for Student visa 500. 
1. Can I do like a Graduate Certificate which starts in next year Feb, that lasts for only 6 months only?
2. And since I don't have funds to show, can I burrow a loan from someone and show that I have 60k?

My plan is to increase my score a bit in the mean time and get invited sooner, before I have to pay for uni.. So in that way, I can stay here till my student visa processes and hopefully be invited with 70 points at least in December.

I really value your expert opinion on this. I'm really stressed with my visa expiring, cant even sleep at night.  

Please any insight or experience on this experts?

Thank you.
kj


----------



## MechEngi (Sep 10, 2017)

233512 Mechanical Engineer

9/9/2017 - EOI 190 - 70 points
EOI 189 - 65 points

When do I receive invite? 
189 or 190 first?


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

Shashi_1618 said:


> Hi Tony/Experts,
> 
> Could you please suggest me here.
> 
> ...


No

She would have to do RPL application and require 6 years 2613 experience

Regards

tony


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

Shashi_1618 said:


> Hi Tony/Experts,
> 
> Could you please suggest me here.
> 
> ...



also, you may get 65 point invite around February 2018 - but that is so far away and close to the April cut-off, that I would also be looking at how to score extra points

Regards

Tony


----------



## Chin4one (Sep 5, 2017)

Chin4one said:


> Hello all,
> Im an electrical engineer, with 65 points under 233311. 31 of age with 7 in ielts. Will there be a chance to get the invitation in next round. My DOE is 17 August 2017.
> 
> According to the predictions there is a high chance of getting it in ext round.. ??


Dear Tony,

Thanks a lot for your reply. Lets hope for the best. I wish everyone will get favourable results. Do you have any idea of the time taken for VISA. If you have any idea of the time please reply.

Thanks again


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

Chin4one said:


> Dear Tony,
> 
> Thanks a lot for your reply. Lets hope for the best. I wish everyone will get favourable results. Do you have any idea of the time taken for VISA. If you have any idea of the time please reply.
> 
> Thanks again


Varies a lot from 6 weeks, when they are looking for approvals e.g January to April earlier this year - up to 12 months or more. Main thing to me is the invitation, once you get the invitation, you will get the visa , as long as you can evidence the claimed points score

Regards

Tony


----------



## Chin4one (Sep 5, 2017)

Welshtone said:


> Varies a lot from 6 weeks, when they are looking for approvals e.g January to April earlier this year - up to 12 months or more. Main thing to me is the invitation, once you get the invitation, you will get the visa , as long as you can evidence the claimed points score
> 
> Regards
> 
> Tony


Dear Tony,

Thanks a lot for your reply. I have friends who recieved it within 4 weeks to 4 months. Anyways its good to see the invitation first.

Thank you


----------



## vjsharma89 (Jun 25, 2017)

MechEngi said:


> 233512 Mechanical Engineer
> 
> 9/9/2017 - EOI 190 - 70 points
> EOI 189 - 65 points
> ...


1. There is no fixed pattern for 190. States invite whenever there is skill shortage.
2. Getting invited for an EOI submitted on 9th september for 233512 in 2017-2018 is highly unlikely considering there is a huge 65 pointer backlog in this profession.


----------



## vjsharma89 (Jun 25, 2017)

kgj said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> So I need some really good insight to what to do next.
> 
> ...


1. You can definitely apply for a student visa. But for a course starting in Feb, your visa will be effective somewhere around Jan. You might have to go back to your country until Jan. I would like to suggest you to reach out a MARA agent and discuss your options.
2. I don't think that borrowing money from someone to show sufficient funds would work. You could take a loan from a bank instead.


----------



## kgj (Mar 10, 2016)

vjsharma89 said:


> 1. You can definitely apply for a student visa. But for a course starting in Feb, your visa will be effective somewhere around Jan. You might have to go back to your country until Jan. I would like to suggest you to reach out a MARA agent and discuss your options.
> 2. I don't think that borrowing money from someone to show sufficient funds would work. You could take a loan from a bank instead.


Oh I see. Thanks for that. Sorry one more question. Wouldn't I be allowed to stay here till my student visa is processed, which would take a month at least ? And then go back till the course starts in Feb?


----------



## Shashi_1618 (Sep 10, 2017)

Welshtone said:


> No
> 
> She would have to do RPL application and require 6 years 2613 experience
> 
> ...


Thank you for your response. Much appreciated.


----------



## vjsharma89 (Jun 25, 2017)

kgj said:


> Oh I see. Thanks for that. Sorry one more question. Wouldn't I be allowed to stay here till my student visa is processed, which would take a month at least ? And then go back till the course starts in Feb?


Found this information on DIBP's website.
If you apply for your student visa in Australia, you will usually be granted a bridging visa A (BVA). BVA allows you to remain lawfully in Australia whilst your new visa is processing. A BVA will only come into effect when your current visa expires.

If you hold a BVA and need to go outside of Australia, you must apply for a bridging visa B (BVB- permission to travel) before departing Australia. An application can be made via ImmiAccount.

Before applying in Australia, check that you don’t have a “no further stay condition” and you hold a prequalifying visa.

You may also have to pay a subsequent temporary application charge based on your visa history.


----------



## kgj (Mar 10, 2016)

vjsharma89 said:


> Found this information on DIBP's website.
> If you apply for your student visa in Australia, you will usually be granted a bridging visa A (BVA). BVA allows you to remain lawfully in Australia whilst your new visa is processing. A BVA will only come into effect when your current visa expires.
> 
> If you hold a BVA and need to go outside of Australia, you must apply for a bridging visa B (BVB- permission to travel) before departing Australia. An application can be made via ImmiAccount.
> ...


wow. You gave me such great news. Thank you so so much. I really hope in that month I get, I can get the complete 20 marks with PTE. (as for now I have only 10 with IELTS) And with that I can improve my chances of getting an invitation before the bridging visa expires. I really really hope 75 will attract an invitation for network pros, cz with current 65 I'm going nowhere.
I will see an agent as you suggested and proceed in this direction. Thanks so so much again.  And so much good luck to you too


----------



## jzjzjz138 (Sep 5, 2017)

Dear Tony

Do you think they are more likely to keep 1750 for Oct?
Thanks!




Welshtone said:


> by the end of November 2017 if they keep the 1750 for October and November
> 
> Regards
> 
> Tony


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

jzjzjz138 said:


> Dear Tony
> 
> Do you think they are more likely to keep 1750 for Oct?
> Thanks!


I hope so

My worst fear is it drops to 1250 for October. 1400 would obviously be better

1250 would mean non-pros DOE would stay in the 65 points and not get to 60 pointers. 1400 would mean about a 1 week clearance of the 60 pointers each round.


so here's hoping it stays at 1750 for as long as possible 

Regards 

Tony


----------



## tdd123123 (Apr 16, 2017)

Guys Do we have official results for sep 6 round for 261313 how many 65 pointers got invitations or DOE till what date has been cleared. 

What is expectations for next few rounds if the count of invitations is reduced to 1200 in following month will it effect 65 pointers for 261313.

My DOE is 3 july 2017 for 261313 with 65 points and can i expect my invite by dec this year


----------



## NKEC_2004 (Mar 30, 2017)

Nitin.Korishetti said:


> Hi Tony,
> Yes, my duties were identical in UK as that of India during the respective periods. If in case I not not go for new ACS assessment, will this have any problem during my visa grant?? Also, I have all relevant documents(like payslips, tax returns, annual compensation letters) to prove that I was associated with my parent INDIAN company when I was deputed to UK. Also, if I go for new ACS assessment, when I updated by EOI with the new assessment reference number, will my DOE get changed?? As of now my DOE is 01/05/2017 and I do not want my DOE to get updated.
> 
> My ACS assessment states the following,
> ...


HI Tony,
Can you kindly help with the queries please?? I have all the relevant documents of my employment from April 2005 to till date(like payslips, tax returns, promotion letters, my UK deputation letter as provided by the company, Annual compensation letters etc). So if CO demands, I can provide all the relevant documents. Even with these documents, do you foresee any risk with the Visa grant??


----------



## Marshall153 (Sep 14, 2016)

Hi experts, i have applied my EOI on 8th may 2017 for 261313 job code with 65 points.Could you please let me know when I can I expect an invite based on the current trend.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Marshall153 said:


> Hi experts, i have applied my EOI on 8th may 2017 for 261313 job code with 65 points.Could you please let me know when I can I expect an invite based on the current trend.




5-10 rounds it seems, based on the fact it will 7-10 days each round. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## guriindia (Sep 9, 2017)

Dear Tony/experts,

What are the chances for getting an invite for 233211, civil engineer, with 65 points. Planning to submit eoi in next few days.

Also you could share your thoughts for expected time when can invite be extended.

Thanks

Sent from my Redmi 3S using Tapatalk


----------



## Mehkarsh (Jul 13, 2017)

Hello All 

Any ideas if i can get invite on 20/09/2017.
EOI submitted: 22/06/2017
Points: 60, NSW- 65
Occupation Valuer: 224512

Currently working as a Valuer in Northern Territory

Regards and Good Luck


----------



## GiridihToMelbourne (Aug 2, 2017)

Hi Tony/Experts,

I have 65 points (for 261313) and my EOI DOE is 12th of April. Can I expect an invite on 20th of Sept?

Regards.


----------



## Roadzilla (Apr 20, 2017)

Hi Welshtone et al.


please let me know if I should expect an invite for 261313 189 ( 65 points) , 190 (70 points) vic EOI 5th September 2017 in this FY 2017-18 or not? You see , I will set the patience level according to that.


----------



## Australianpr2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Wait for the second September round also to get over and then repost
> 
> The prediction you would get would be much more accurate
> 
> ...


Thanks for quick reply on it !!

I was just thinking more on it....

If 500 invites is being released in each round for 261313, quota will get exhausted in 9 more rounds (10 rounds including 6th September round). Total 135 days backlog is in front of me (my DOE is 1st Aug and current cutoff is 20th March). On average if 15 days backlog is being cleaned up in each round then it will take 9 rounds to reach to my EOI(invite).

From above calculation, it seems that I am on the edge !!
Please let me know your viewpoint on it.

Thanks !!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Australianpr2017 said:


> Thanks for quick reply on it !!
> 
> I was just thinking more on it....
> 
> ...


Only 310 invites are issued per round at least for which certified data is available in this FY

So if this is maintained, it should last till April 18 and you should get before that

Anything more..Ask Tony

Cheers


----------



## Mehkarsh (Jul 13, 2017)

Hello All 

Any ideas if i can get invite on 20/09/2017.
EOI submitted: 22/06/2017
Points: 60, NSW- 65
Occupation Valuer: 224512

Currently working as a Valuer in Northern Territory

Regards and Good Luck


----------



## RBS1920 (Sep 9, 2017)

Welshtone said:


> Hi
> 
> You should definitely get invited on 20th September 2017 - last round swept through 10 days of June and 31 days of July, 1 day in August and a few weeks of Telecomm Engineers between May and June - so it could move as much as 50 days on 20th September and you need it to move 15 days
> 
> ...


Hi Tony @ Welshtone

I submitted my EOI on 6th Sepetmber 2017. My ANZSCO code is 233111 (Chemical Engineering). I have a total of 65 points. When can I expect an invite?

Regards,
R.


----------



## Immi Faroq (Jul 10, 2017)

*Systems Analyst 65 Points Invitation - EOI submitted 12/08/2016*

Hi Tony,

I would really appreciate if you can please give a rough estimate on when I can expect an invitation for Sytem Analyst, EOI submitted on 12/08/2016.

Thanks heaps,
Immi


----------



## Dave frawley (Sep 11, 2017)

Hi Tony,
Hi Tony,

I would really appreciate if you can please give an estimation on when I can expect an invitation for Computer network and systems engineer 263111, with DOE - 10/04/2017 with 65 points .


Thanks and really appreciate all your time and efforts for keeping everyone motived during this hard waiting time.


----------



## shalinjames (Jun 27, 2017)

Results are out for 6th September invitation round:

06 September 2017 Round Results


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

Pro-Rata Occupations - Invitation Trend have been updated with the following:

1. 06 September 2017 round results
2. State Nominations for the month of August 2017


----------



## meldney (Sep 6, 2017)

Dave frawley said:


> Hi Tony,
> Hi Tony,
> 
> I would really appreciate if you can please give an estimation on when I can expect an invitation for Computer network and systems engineer 263111, with DOE - 10/04/2017 with 65 points .
> ...


Tony needs to charge people now lol:laugh:

November is your month Dave.


----------



## SGtoAUS18 (Sep 5, 2017)

Hi Experts, 

Can anyone guess when can i expect invite with below credentials? I checked in immitracker and as of now, there are 25 ppl with score >=70. I am new to both expat and immitracker, can anyone confirm about the accuracy of data capture there? 

ANZSCO Code : 261311 - ICT Business Analyst
PTE : 22-Aug-2017, L78, R75, S68, W85
ACS Applied : 23-May-2017
ACS +ve : 05-Jun-2017
EOI(189) Applied on : 24-Aug-2017 (70 Points)
EOI invitation : Awaited
EOI(190) Applied on : 24-Aug-2017 (75 Points)
EOI invitation : Awaited
EOI(489) Applied on : 24-Aug-2017 (80 Points)
EOI invitation : Awaited

Appreciate your views guys


----------



## aminn_524 (Feb 29, 2016)

Hi Tony, can you give us your analysis regarding the September trend? 

it seems there are 300 invites for 70 pointers + 350 for 75 pointers, lets say 50 invites out of 350 (75 pointers) belongs to 2613 , 

as we always assume that there are 200 70+ pointers per round for 2613, we still left 150 invites out of 310 invites for 2613 which means 50 percent of total 70 pointers belongs to 2613
is that true?


----------



## guriindia (Sep 9, 2017)

guriindia said:


> Dear Tony/experts,
> 
> What are the chances for getting an invite for 233211, civil engineer, with 65 points. Planning to submit eoi in next few days.
> 
> ...


Dear Tony,

Please advise.

Thanks


----------



## rumzu87 (Jan 17, 2016)

HI

Electrical Engineer 233311
Got Skill and Employment Assessment Positive from EA on 29/08/2017
EOI for 189 with 60 points submitted on 07/09/2017
EOI for 190 with 65 points submitted on 11/09/2017

What are the chances in next draw????


----------



## Australianpr2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Only 310 invites are issued per round at least for which certified data is available in this FY
> 
> So if this is maintained, it should last till April 18 and you should get before that
> 
> ...


Hey, @newbienz Thanks for your response !!

*Hey Tony, *

I really want to understand it !!

Could you please help on following queries -

1) Why only 310 invites for 261313 will be released per round ? As if you look at last year data, invite number was varying between 225 to 450 per round.

2) How things changed in this round (more backlog cleanup), as per round invite release is still same 310 ? How only increase in *Maximum number of 189 per round* has change backlog clearance speed ?

3) Why in earlier 3 rounds for 261313 - 189 category, invites were going to 489 category (I have seen this reply on different expat threads but did not get the reasoning behind it) ?

4) What is the real criteria of invites moving to 489 category even if eligible 65 pointer 189 EOI is waiting in queue ? 

Even if you have some link which explain above questions will help !!

Thanks in Advance !!


----------



## dillipreddy (Feb 9, 2017)

Immi Faroq said:


> Hi Tony,
> 
> I would really appreciate if you can please give a rough estimate on when I can expect an invitation for Sytem Analyst, EOI submitted on 12/08/2016.
> 
> ...


65 point and EOI 12/08/2016, you should have got by now right ??? experts any opinion


----------



## raman.srivatsav (Feb 7, 2017)

Hi All,

I was in Germany for couple of years and need to submit my payslips as a proof. But, they are in German. Can you please let me know, if any one got their payslips translated from German (or any other language) to English. I found few translators online, but their charges are huge.


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

Australianpr2017 said:


> Hey, @newbienz Thanks for your response !!
> 
> *Hey Tony, *
> 
> ...


Hi

1 The annual ceiling last year was 5662 and it was spread over about 25 rounds initially. 230 was initial round number and then 225 - the 450 invites were double invites which reached the ceiling after about 20 rounds in stead of the 25/26 rounds. This year the pro ratas are only running for the first 20 rounds and the new annual ceiling is 6202 - divided by 20 = 310 per round for 20 rounds

2 the 1000 cut off in July and August looked like it was preventing the 310 invites going to 189 EOIs - so many were lost to the 489 System. With the increase to 1750, it means all 310 invites are going to 189 EOIs and maximum clearance is achieved - also, the first round on 12th July had a few months of backlog and it took a few rounds to get through the to the 65 pointers.

3 let's look at the numbers above 70 points that get invited when the limit was 1000 for 23rd August 2017:

Non pros estimate = 150
Accountants = 239
Auditors = 66 
ICT Business analysts = 78
electrical Engineers = 20 (out of 50)
Networkers = 50 (out of 65)
Mechanical Eng = 70 (out of 108)
Other Engineers = 40 (out of 50)
Developers = 150 (out of 310)

so out of the 1000 invites, 863 have already gone - leaving 137 invites for the 65 pointers. First in the queue are Mechanical and they get the rest of their 38 invites to make 108 for the round - leaving 99 invites. next are Other engineers but their 50 already exhausted at the 70 point level - still 99 invites left. next the Networkers get their remaining 15 - so 84 invites left when it hits the Developers. They swallow up the last 84 of the 1000 and the 189 system closes with only 234 developer invites used in the 189 system - the remaining 76 developer invites go to the 489 system

4 - I think 3 answers this - when the overall limit is reached before the individual pro rata limit, any remaining pro rata go to the 489 level. so it will not happen with the Accountants and Auditors nor ICT business analysts - it cannot happen to any pro-ratas when the round limit is above 1050 to 1100 - so it may not happen again for the rest of the year 

Regards

Tony


----------



## guriindia (Sep 9, 2017)

Dear Tony,

What are the chances for getting an invite for 233211, civil engineer, with 65 points. Planning to submit eoi in next few days.

Also you could share your thoughts for expected time when can invite be extended.

Thanks



Sent from my Redmi 3S using Tapatalk


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

guriindia said:


> Dear Tony,
> 
> What are the chances for getting an invite for 233211, civil engineer, with 65 points. Planning to submit eoi in next few days.
> 
> ...


will get very close on 20th September 2017 - so, as long s numbers don't drop too much for October, 1st round in October is your likely invite date

Regards

Tony


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

meldney said:


> Tony needs to charge people now lol:laugh:
> 
> November is your month Dave.


Meldney's right you know - not about charging but smack bang in the middle of November

Tony


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

SGtoAUS18 said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> Can anyone guess when can i expect invite with below credentials? I checked in immitracker and as of now, there are 25 ppl with score >=70. I am new to both expat and immitracker, can anyone confirm about the accuracy of data capture there?
> 
> ...


4th of Octoberish

tony


----------



## punit0000 (Jun 18, 2017)

The last DoE for electronics engineer was at 65 points, 28/06/2017. Does any one have rough guess how many 60 pointers are in the queue since last DOE of 60 pointers, 19/12/2016? And by how many days the queue can possibly move in each round after 65 pointers gets cleared (probably next round) ? 
Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wingmaker (May 1, 2017)

Welshtone said:


> will get very close on 20th September 2017 - so, as long s numbers don't drop too much for October, 1st round in October is your likely invite date
> 
> Regards
> 
> Tony


Tony, previous prediction is few lucky 60 pointers for non pros will get invited on 20 Sept. But his is 65, so wouldn't you say his invitation is very likely on 20 Sept, before any 60 pointers get the invitation?


----------



## malik.afnan134 (Feb 8, 2017)

Dear Tony 

Please advise, 60 pointers, DOE 3/7/17, non pro rata any chances of getting invited in September 20th round 

Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Exmouth07 (Sep 11, 2017)

Hi all,



New to this site, very helpful information so far. 
I have two questions regarding my situation:

*1. *

I submitted my EOI for a 189 Visa (Registered Nurse (Paediatrics) - 254425) on the 17th of July 2017, claiming 60 points as per:

25 points: Age 34
10 points: English proficient (IELTS overall 7.5)
10 points: Qualification recognised by relevant assessing Authority
15 points: > 8 years of experience in nominated occupation

=> When will I be invited to apply...?




*2. *

Regarding my 3 qualifications it is saying in my ANMAC skills assessment: 

_*“ These educational qualifications have been recognised by ANMAC as being commensurate with at least an Australian Bachelor degree for the purposes of awarding points for qualifications under the General Skilled Migrations points test.”*_

As not one of my 3 qualifications is a Bachelor degree in itself I have chosen the option “Other qualification or award recognised by assessing authority” when submitting my EOI, which gave me 10 points. Was this a mistake? Was I actually allowed to choose the option “Bachelor degree”, which would give me 5 additional points in my EOI? So total 65 points...? 




Thanks all for your kind help and best regards,
Tami


----------



## AmazingTiger (Feb 17, 2017)

Exmouth07 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


1) I do not know, but I would recommend you to target 'Superior' English for 10 more points.

2) yes, your skill assessment authority has assessed your education as being equal to a bachelor's degree. Therefore you are eligible for the additional points as a graduate migrant.

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

Wingmaker said:


> Tony, previous prediction is few lucky 60 pointers for non pros will get invited on 20 Sept. But his is 65, so wouldn't you say his invitation is very likely on 20 Sept, before any 60 pointers get the invitation?


Hi

I must watch my wills and my mays - I don't have time to search my posts to see where I said some lucky 60 pointers WILL get invited - I can't say that unless I was just making a bold prediction in some post, I can only say there is a chance that some lucky 60 pointers may get invited on 20th September.

Of course, you are right - 60 point non-pro cannot be invited before any 65 point non-pro on the system.

I am saying I think that the invitations will get very close to 19th September for 65 pointers - so it could be just over (when a few lucky 60 pointers will get invited) or it could be just under ( in which case Guriindia may not get invited on 20th September if Guriindia lodged a 65 non-pro a week or less before the 20th September).

So I would not say that Guriindia's invitation is very likely on 20th September.

I would say that it is possible for 20th September but very likely by 4th October. and yes, if a lucky 60 point non-pro gets invited, then Guriindia's 65 point EOI, even if lodged just before midnight on 19th September, will be invited ahead of any 60 pointer. 

I am not sure what the purpose your post is, is it to point out a possible contradiction in what I am posting ? my opinions can change every 2 weeks or even less - you are probably comparing a post I made before the official 06/09 results came out, with a post I made after the official 06/09 results came out.

Anyway, please treat all my posts as estimations - even when I say something WILL happen, I mean it WILL happen (assuming A, B and C also happen)

Regards

Tony


----------



## chandrasekhar284 (Aug 11, 2017)

*Chandra*

Developer Programmer - 261312
submitted EOI on 05/08/2017
with 65 points.

Did anyone in this thread submitted the invitations prior to June and got the Invitation?

Please answer....

Thanks in advance


----------



## mpeu424 (Sep 11, 2017)

Hi everyone!

All the information here is so helpful!! Although I was wondering if you can give me any insight on my situation?

I graduate from uni (onshore) for Accounting in February. Upon my research here, skill assessment should be give or take 15 working days (so 3 weeks). If I submit my EOI around March with 70 pts., what are my chances if my visa expires April 10? Looks like I'll have to apply for a 485 visa?

Also, if we go by the trend it went in the 2017-2017 FY, invites for Accounting stopped going out around April. That said, chances are I will probably have to wait until it opens back up in July if I am not able to submit the EOI right away in March. If that is the case, can anyone please give me a ballpark figure of how long it will take for me to receive my invitation if I submit July 2018 or if I am able to submit it early in March 2018?

I know that no one can give a definite answer but just a rough estimate will help me heaps so I can begin to plan what I am going to do when the time comes.

Thank you all in advance!


----------



## kgj (Mar 10, 2016)

Hi Guys,

So my 485 is expiring in October and I decided to apply for student visa soon for a 6 month course.
So I can buy some time for my 65 point Network Pro EOI to get an invitation. 

I was going through the website and then found this about the Genuine Temporary Entrant requirement. 
Could someone please explain to me, if this means I will not be granted student visa of they look at my immigration history.

*
The GTE requirement provides a useful way to help identify those applicants who are using the student visa programme for motives other than gaining a quality education. The GTE requirement is not designed to exclude those students who, after studying in Australia, go on to develop the skills required by the Australian labour market and apply to obtain permanent residency.*

Thanks so much.


----------



## Wingmaker (May 1, 2017)

Welshtone said:


> Hi
> 
> I must watch my wills and my mays - I don't have time to search my posts to see where I said some lucky 60 pointers WILL get invited - I can't say that unless I was just making a bold prediction in some post, I can only say there is a chance that some lucky 60 pointers may get invited on 20th September.
> 
> ...


Tony, thanks for the explanation. There is no purpose for my post, just a little curious and eager to know the fate of 60 pointers for non pros.


----------



## pmishra28 (Sep 6, 2017)

Developer Programmer - 261312
submitted EOI on 9 Th April 2017
with 65 points.

Earlier it was pointed in the forum that I can expect invitation in 2nd round of September or 1st round of October. Now few threads i saw prediction was given for November for relatively same date EOI with same points.

My question is is there any change in number of invitation? And when I could expect my Invitation?


----------



## Kunwar ankush (May 3, 2017)

Welshtone said:


> Hi
> 
> 1 The annual ceiling last year was 5662 and it was spread over about 25 rounds initially. 230 was initial round number and then 225 - the 450 invites were double invites which reached the ceiling after about 20 rounds in stead of the 25/26 rounds. This year the pro ratas are only running for the first 20 rounds and the new annual ceiling is 6202 - divided by 20 = 310 per round for 20 rounds
> 
> ...


What are the chances for 2633 (telcos) with 60 points in 20th sept round.
My DOE is 18th May


----------



## handyjohn (Jul 14, 2016)

mpeu424 said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




No chance for 70 points in this year if you lodge your Eoi on 70. And noone knows about next year 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pateltrus (Sep 12, 2017)

Hi Everyone,

I will appreciate if someone could predict my chances of getting the invitation in coming rounds.

ANZSCO : 233111 (Chemical and Material Engineer)
EOI Lodged : 04th Sept 2017
Points : 60 (189) / 65(190) Victoria


----------



## Mehkarsh (Jul 13, 2017)

Hello Experts 

Could you please advise, what are the chances to get invite on 20th September 2017.

Occupation: VALUER: 2245121- NON PRO RATA
Date EOI submitted: 22nd June 2017.
60 POINTS


----------



## bmawil (May 9, 2017)

Does anyone know the number of invites sent out to Auditors? 

Also can any one help with that excel file which has the tabwise details of all anzsco codes


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## muhammadrafay (Jun 18, 2017)

*Best of Luck*

Hello Everyone,

Don't lose patience .. I have been in the race for 1.5 years now .. Unfortunately, even after 8 attempts of IELTS i couldn't manage Proficient score .. Well, thankfully I applied EOR and on my last result and it turned proficient .. 

I withdrew all my previous applications and started from scratch .. I know I am far away from getting invited but I am more hopeful now .. 

Best of luck everyone in your endeavor .. 

Cheers :wave:


----------



## backward (Sep 12, 2017)

*electrical engineers with 65*



Welshtone said:


> Hi
> 
> You should definitely get invited on 20th September 2017 - last round swept through 10 days of June and 31 days of July, 1 day in August and a few weeks of Telecomm Engineers between May and June - so it could move as much as 50 days on 20th September and you need it to move 15 days
> 
> ...


Hi Tony,

I am just wondering if it is true that electrical engineers with 65 points whose DOE was 31 July received invitation.

I submitted my EOI on 12 July as an electrical engineer with 65points and have not received my invitation yet. If above statement was true then I have to contact immigration office to find out what is wrong with my EOI....

Regards,


----------



## Biyanaz (Sep 12, 2017)

Hi Seniors/Tony,

I would like you to please assist me.

I am currently having 60 points with RPL way as a Software Engineer and my points will increase to 65 on 1st October 2017. What are my chances with this DOE in this financial year?

I have 7 bands in each with IELTS and its too tough to get 8 each and PTE-A is not available in Pakistan so I cannot even go for that to improve my points.

My husband and I joined a start-up company in 2004 & 2005 and as our Owner didn't have good amount to invest, he only hired 1 IT person who trained a team where I learned software developing without relevant degree and my husband learnt networking from him without IT background education and since then we are working in this company. I am just confused to get him assessed from ACS and claim partner points as my consultant is saying that the Case Officer can doubt your case that how come both have Non-IT background and working in IT professions. He can reject your case later on so better not claim points for husband. But with 65 points on 1st Oct 2017 I see no hope of invitation for me in this financial year..

Please guide me what should I do?


----------



## Biyanaz (Sep 12, 2017)

And I completed my education during my job after matriculation. I am an MBA.


----------



## dishant22 (Jul 26, 2016)

backward said:


> Hi Tony,
> 
> I am just wondering if it is true that electrical engineers with 65 points whose DOE was 31 July received invitation.
> 
> ...


Are you talking about 189?

That could be possible if you have either withdrawn or suspended your EOI.
If not then check that you have provided all details of assessment and language tests along with educational and experience claims. I don't think skillselect will allow you to submit the eoi without above details but still you make sure that.

All 65 pointers of 233311 who submitted their eoi before 3rd august, 2017 are invited for sure.


----------



## animesh1d (Apr 26, 2017)

Hello Guys,

My DOE for 261312 is 28th April with 65 points, can I expect an invite in the next round 20th September.
I have some queries as well.
1. I will be travelling to Netherlands for 1 year in October. Can I apply for PCC from Netherlands for India and do I have to apply for PCC for Netherlands as well?
2. And what about medical test?
3. Is there anything else that I need to take care from their?

Animesh


----------



## richardsibanda84 (Jul 24, 2017)

hello 
A quick one does a change in marital status affect the date of submission of an EOI?


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

Guys.. I have added trend for *NON PRO-RATA OCCUPATIONS* as well to my sheet. Hence I have also updated the name of the sheet to Skilled Independent Visas - Invitation Trend - Australia now having trend for all occupations i.e. Pro-Rata and Non Pro-Rata occupations. 

_PS. The link to the sheet remains the same._


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

backward said:


> Hi Tony,
> 
> I am just wondering if it is true that electrical engineers with 65 points whose DOE was 31 July received invitation.
> 
> ...


Hi

Please go in and check your EOI date and status - I do have some faith in this System and I have to assume you are incorrect with one of the following:

your Occupation;OR
Your DOE - was it 65 from the date you lodged the EOI on 12th July ?;OR
your points score/Subclass - are you 60 for subclass 189 and maybe 65 (60 + 5) for subclass 190

Please confirm that all you say is correct as that would really throw a spanner in the works if it is.

Regards

tony


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

richardsibanda84 said:


> hello
> A quick one does a change in marital status affect the date of submission of an EOI?


my date of submission was the day I got married ....


----------



## richardsibanda84 (Jul 24, 2017)

Welshtone said:


> my date of submission was the day I got married ....


I got married on the 1st September 2017 , my initial EOI submission is 16/08/2017
if i change my marital status to married will it affect anything though i am not claiming any points for spouse?


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

richardsibanda84 said:


> I got married on the 1st September 2017 , my initial EOI submission is 16/08/2017
> if i change my marital status to married will it affect anything though i am not claiming any points for spouse?


Will not affect your DOE but no need to change

Tony


----------



## richardsibanda84 (Jul 24, 2017)

*marital status change*



Welshtone said:


> Will not affect your DOE but no need to change
> 
> Tony


Thank you will leave it as it is, since we approaching 20 September hoping for invite


----------



## kiliko77 (Jul 3, 2017)

Hi everyone. Long time lurker here, thanks for all your help. I finally submitted my EOI today (12/09/2017).

261313
189 - 65 Points
190 - 70 Points Victoria

I'm guessing it'll be December / January before I get an invite for 189 at least, any ideas about 190 or is it relatively random?


----------



## muhammadrafay (Jun 18, 2017)

richardsibanda84 said:


> I got married on the 1st September 2017 , my initial EOI submission is 16/08/2017
> if i change my marital status to married will it affect anything though i am not claiming any points for spouse?


I think you should update your EOI .. just to avoid any complication when you get an invitation ..


----------



## Ijustwantmyvisa (Sep 9, 2017)

Hello.

I submitted an EOI 189-60 points:

Civil Engineering Professional
PTE-20 points
Experience-0 
Degree-15 points
Age (23)-25 points

Do i have chances of getting an invite or is it hopeless? If I do, how long do you estimate it would take?


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

Ijustwantmyvisa said:


> Hello.
> 
> I submitted an EOI 189-60 points:
> 
> ...


What is your DOE ?

60 point invitations depend on high limits - 1750 every round would be great for you, but unlikely - 1500 and even as low as 1400 might just get you invited before the end of the year, assuming you are late August/early September DOE ? - so keep your eye on the limit each month

Regards

Tony


----------



## Biyanaz (Sep 12, 2017)

No reply to my query


----------



## RBS1920 (Sep 9, 2017)

*EOI: 65 points, chemical engineer*



Welshtone said:


> What is your DOE ?
> 
> 60 point invitations depend on high limits - 1750 every round would be great for you, but unlikely - 1500 and even as low as 1400 might just get you invited before the end of the year, assuming you are late August/early September DOE ? - so keep your eye on the limit each month
> 
> ...


Hi Tony,

I hope you are well. Any idea when I can expect an invite:

Occupation: Chemical engineer
ANZSCO Code: 233111
EOI Date of Effect: 6th September 2017
Points: 65

Thank you for your patience.

R.


----------



## new_guy (Sep 11, 2017)

Hi All,
I have been a follower of this forum for the past couple of months. 
My DOE is 18th April, 2017 for Software engineer with 65 points.
I had a few questions on the process after the invitation is received:

1) for PCC: I have been in the USA since April 2007. We have spent about 3-4 months total in India on vacations in those 10 years. Should I be only getting the PCC from USA or should I be doing it for India too?

2) Assuming we get the invitation and also the visa. Is there something that says we need to enter Australia in the first year after issuance?

3) A question on the resident Return Visa - Is this the visa used to renew the ability to travel in and out after 5 years of the initial PR? I had a question around this as well.
It is indicated that the criteria of eligibility for the RRV is to have spent atleast 2 years in the past 5 years in Australia. So if hypotentically we moved for good to Aus at the start of the 5th year (of the original PR) and then stayed for 2 years continuously (knowing that we cannot leave the country in year 6), at begining of year 7, will we be eligible to apply for the RRV?

Please do let me know.


----------



## jmramprasath (Jan 18, 2016)

Hi All,
I have got 60 points and applied for 2611-ICT Business and System Analyst.
Will I get invitation this month ?
Or anytime in coming months ?

Please suggest how can I improve my points. That would be very helpful.

Thanks
Ram


----------



## Biyanaz (Sep 12, 2017)

Hi Tony,
Could you please reply to my request


----------



## adithya77 (Jul 26, 2017)

kiliko77 said:


> Hi everyone. Long time lurker here, thanks for all your help. I finally submitted my EOI today (12/09/2017).
> 
> 261313
> 189 - 65 Points
> ...


As per current trend you will get EOI 189 ..Feb/March


----------



## adithya77 (Jul 26, 2017)

chandrasekhar284 said:


> Developer Programmer - 261312
> submitted EOI on 05/08/2017
> with 65 points.
> 
> ...


Hi Chandra,

06 September 2017 Round Results

please go through 6th Sep2017 result ....March-20th -2017


----------



## abhiurway (Aug 18, 2017)

*Help Help*

EOI submitted on 14th August 2017

261313
189 - 65 Points

Need opinion on when I might receive ITA. Any rough estimate would do. Thanks for your help guys. This forum is wonderful.


----------



## pharisk (Mar 27, 2017)

Hi everyone.

Can anybody tell me whether my DOE will change if i add working experience to my EOI without changing the total points claimed?


----------



## mehtamohit1812 (Aug 11, 2017)

kiliko77 said:


> Hi everyone. Long time lurker here, thanks for all your help. I finally submitted my EOI today (12/09/2017).
> 
> 261313
> 189 - 65 Points
> ...



Hey mate, We are in the same boat. Cheers.


----------



## andrearios (Sep 12, 2017)

Hi,

I have a question and hopefully, you can help me. I´ve applied in July 2017 with (65) 189 and 70 (190) Internal auditor. Following the trend, I do not have many opportunities, so I want to update my points by increasing to superior English. However, in my country (Chile) there aren´t dates available for PTE until 2019. I´m planning to take the TOEFL, but in writing, they ask for 30 points. Please, how difficult is to score that? What are the best tools to prepare?


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

abhiurway said:


> EOI submitted on 14th August 2017
> 
> 261313
> 189 - 65 Points
> ...


If it moves an average of 14 days per round, then you are looking at February 2018

Regards

Tony


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

Biyanaz said:


> Hi Seniors/Tony,
> 
> I would like you to please assist me.
> 
> ...


Hi

65 point may just squeeze into the last round of March/1st round of April. Let ACS be the judge of your husband's skills as long as all evidence is true and can be further evidenced if required. If you think there may be some risk, get the 65 point EOI on asap, get husband's skill assessed and English sorted - if 65 mot looking good later this year you have choice to increase to 70 in say March for immediate invite ?

Regards

Tony


----------



## parth1310 (Jul 30, 2017)

new_guy said:


> Hi All,
> I have been a follower of this forum for the past couple of months.
> My DOE is 18th April, 2017 for Software engineer with 65 points.
> I had a few questions on the process after the invitation is received:
> ...



1. Just USA PCC will do.

2. You will get an IED; Initial Entry Date on your grant letter. You must enter Australia before that. Is based on PCC and Medicals expiry dates, in most cases.

3. Not sure how RRV works. DIBP website states that "You meet the residence requirement if you spent a total of at least two of the last five years in Australia as an Australian permanent resident or citizen". Doesn't say anything about staying in the 5 years after PR grant, though. Seems like the scenario you mentioned can be done. Do check this info though.


----------



## parth1310 (Jul 30, 2017)

pharisk said:


> Hi everyone.
> 
> Can anybody tell me whether my DOE will change if i add working experience to my EOI without changing the total points claimed?


DOE wont change unless the points you claimed changes.


----------



## Kumail11092 (Sep 12, 2017)

Hi tony and all experts,

I am new to this forum
I submitted my EOI in may 2016 with 60 points for 190 visa
Updated EOI on 04 september 2017 to 65 points 189 visa and 70 points 190 visa
My occupation is Telecommunications-Engineer 263311

Can you please advise me when can i expect invitation, will it likely be 20 September


----------



## WaitPatiently (Sep 13, 2017)

Guys I need your help.
I got the invitation last round (non pro rata 70 points) but I just found out that I filled some wrong in my EOI. Can I sumbit a new EOI? Do I need to wait for extra 60 days or someting to get the invitation?


----------



## Kumail11092 (Sep 12, 2017)

Can anyone please advise me


----------



## parth1310 (Jul 30, 2017)

WaitPatiently said:


> Guys I need your help.
> I got the invitation last round (non pro rata 70 points) but I just found out that I filled some wrong in my EOI. Can I sumbit a new EOI? Do I need to wait for extra 60 days or someting to get the invitation?


What wrong info did you provide? Does it affect your points claim in any way?

You can submit a new EOI, and with 70 points you should get an invite in the next round.


----------



## new_guy (Sep 11, 2017)

parth1310 said:


> 1. Just USA PCC will do.
> 
> 2. You will get an IED; Initial Entry Date on your grant letter. You must enter Australia before that. Is based on PCC and Medicals expiry dates, in most cases.
> 
> 3. Not sure how RRV works. DIBP website states that "You meet the residence requirement if you spent a total of at least two of the last five years in Australia as an Australian permanent resident or citizen". Doesn't say anything about staying in the 5 years after PR grant, though. Seems like the scenario you mentioned can be done. Do check this info though.


Thank you so much for the reply. Do police depts directly send to the aus authorities typically or do we (applicant) submit/upload during the visa application process?


----------



## parth1310 (Jul 30, 2017)

new_guy said:


> Thank you so much for the reply. Do police depts directly send to the aus authorities typically or do we (applicant) submit/upload during the visa application process?


You must upload the document with your application.


----------



## Australianpr2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

Welshtone said:


> Hi
> 
> 1 The annual ceiling last year was 5662 and it was spread over about 25 rounds initially. 230 was initial round number and then 225 - the 450 invites were double invites which reached the ceiling after about 20 rounds in stead of the 25/26 rounds. This year the pro ratas are only running for the first 20 rounds and the new annual ceiling is 6202 - divided by 20 = 310 per round for 20 rounds
> 
> ...


Thanks Tony, you explained my most of questions !!
However, your understanding level is completely different from mine so I am still not clear on movement of invite from 189 to 489.

As my DOI is 1st Aug, I believe that I will get invite in 10 Jan round or 24th Jan round.
Please correct me if I am wrong...

Thanks!!


----------



## Apple_msc (Apr 9, 2017)

Hello,
I submitted my EOI by April 28th 2017 with 65 points 
ANZSCO Software engineer. When can i expect the invitation? In September or October..

Tks


----------



## WaitPatiently (Sep 13, 2017)

parth1310 said:


> What wrong info did you provide? Does it affect your points claim in any way?
> 
> You can submit a new EOI, and with 70 points you should get an invite in the next round.


No. It will not affect my points. Do I need to withdrawl it before submitting a new EOI? I am asking because I am not sure whether it will affect my subsequent invitation like delay or something.


----------



## parth1310 (Jul 30, 2017)

WaitPatiently said:


> No. It will not affect my points. Do I need to withdrawl it before submitting a new EOI? I am asking because I am not sure whether it will affect my subsequent invitation like delay or something.


No, if you submit another EOI, the previous invite wont affect it at all.


----------



## WaitPatiently (Sep 13, 2017)

parth1310 said:


> No, if you submit another EOI, the previous invite wont affect it at all.


Okay. Thank you very much.


----------



## indy14 (Jul 13, 2017)

Hi All,

Can someone please help with the below query.

I am helping one of my friend in completing the documentation for ACS.

He has worked for 2 employers with a total experience of 7 years.

For the current employer, his team lead has helped with the affidavit, where he has signed the declaration.

Now for the previous employer, we are struggling to find someone with a senior role than him to help with the affidavit.

Is it mandatory to get the declaration from someone senior or getting a declaration on the affidavit from a colleague/team member would also suffice.

Thanks in advance. Please give your suggestion.


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

indy14 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Can someone please help with the below query.
> 
> ...


People has got the statutory declarations from colleague as well. But keep that as the last option when no other way is left.
Cheers


----------



## backward (Sep 12, 2017)

Tony,

Thank you. 

I checked my agent and they said they reapplied my EOI on 2nd week of August due to state sponsorship. Therefore, DOE is no longer dated July.


----------



## backward (Sep 12, 2017)

Welshtone said:


> Hi
> 
> Please go in and check your EOI date and status - I do have some faith in this System and I have to assume you are incorrect with one of the following:
> 
> ...



Tony,

Thank you for your reply. 

Your firm response made me check with my agent about DOE and they said they reapplied my EOI on 2nd week of August due to state sponsorship. Therefore, DOE is no longer dated July. It means your system is still credible and I am waiting for next round invitation


----------



## animesh1d (Apr 26, 2017)

Hi Guys,

Can anyone help me with my queries below?



animesh1d said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> My DOE for 261312 is 28th April with 65 points, can I expect an invite in the next round 20th September.
> I have some queries as well.
> ...


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

animesh1d said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Can anyone help me with my queries below?


Indian PCC and medicals require you to be present physically. 
You need to get PCC for every location where your consolidated stay is more than 1 year.


----------



## animesh1d (Apr 26, 2017)

Thanks.


----------



## jamarnath (Jul 11, 2016)

sharma1981 said:


> Indian PCC and medicals require you to be present physically.
> You need to get PCC for every location where your consolidated stay is more than 1 year.


My DOE is 5-5-17 with 65 points for 2613. With expectation of receiving the invitations in few months, can I initiate PCC and keep it ready. Please confirm. Thanks.


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

animesh1d said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Can anyone help me with my queries below?





jamarnath said:


> My DOE is 5-5-17 with 65 points for 2613. With expectation of receiving the invitations in few months, can I initiate PCC and keep it ready. Please confirm. Thanks.


Indian PCC with police check usually takes 10-12 days. If there is no police check needed then its given on the same day. 
If you are ready to do this post invite, then also its OK. Although i agree that your invite is close


----------



## animesh1d (Apr 26, 2017)

I think the PCC can be initiated from outside the country as well for Indian not residing in India?
As my DOE is 28th April with 65 points for 261312, so I may get invite in next 2-3 rounds, so should I initiate my PCC as well because I will be leaving for Netherlands in October 1st week.



sharma1981 said:


> Indian PCC with police check usually takes 10-12 days. If there is no police check needed then its given on the same day.
> If you are ready to do this post invite, then also its OK. Although i agree that your invite is close


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

animesh1d said:


> I think the PCC can be initiated from outside the country as well for Indian not residing in India?
> As my DOE is 28th April with 65 points for 261312, so I may get invite in next 2-3 rounds, so should I initiate my PCC as well because I will be leaving for Netherlands in October 1st week.


I think you can start it 2 weeks prior to when you are confident of getting the invite


----------



## parth1310 (Jul 30, 2017)

animesh1d said:


> I think the PCC can be initiated from outside the country as well for Indian not residing in India?
> As my DOE is 28th April with 65 points for 261312, so I may get invite in next 2-3 rounds, so should I initiate my PCC as well because I will be leaving for Netherlands in October 1st week.


Yes you can; alternatively, you can also apply for one at VFS in Netherlands.


----------



## jamarnath (Jul 11, 2016)

sharma1981 said:


> Indian PCC with police check usually takes 10-12 days. If there is no police check needed then its given on the same day.
> If you are ready to do this post invite, then also its OK. Although i agree that your invite is close


Thanks for the quick revert. However may I know what is the validity of India PCC


----------



## animesh1d (Apr 26, 2017)

Now I have a situation like this below.

My company asked me to initiate visa for Netherlands in July but at that time my passport has less than 1 year of validity. As I will be going for 1 year I reapplied my passport from my hometown as I will be vacating my current home in Pune , so it doesn't make any sense of reapplying in the current address which will be invalid after a month or 2.

Now if I will apply for PCC in Pune and provide my passport which was issue in July from my permanent address, then will there be any problem?
And I don't have time to go home and apply for PCC.

Please suggest.



parth1310 said:


> Yes you can; alternatively, you can also apply for one at VFS in Netherlands.


----------



## Aakriti (Apr 7, 2016)

*Can someone please help me with my chances for getting an invite*

Hi,

Below are my timelines can anyone tell me what are my chances of getting an invite soon:

1st time ACS completed- 26 July 2016
EOI 189 lodged(261313)-08 August 2016 with 60 points

No Invite

EOI 190 lodged(261313)NSW-17 Jan 2017 with 60 +5 points
2nd time ACS completed-12April 2017

EOI updated

EOI 189(261313)-14 April 2017 with 65 points
EOI 190(261313)-14 April 2017 with 65 +5 points for NSW

EOI lodged 190 for Victoria
EOI 190(261313)-23 July 2017 with 65 +5 points for Victoria

No luck yet, can someone help me with any estimations that when can I expect an invite from EOI 189 with 65 points in 261313 category.

Thanks
Aakriti


----------



## parth1310 (Jul 30, 2017)

jamarnath said:


> Thanks for the quick revert. However may I know what is the validity of India PCC


DIBP considers all PCCs valid for 12 months from the date of issue.


----------



## Raghavan92 (Jun 6, 2017)

Hi,
My DOE is 8th Apr 2017 for 2613 with 65 points. As per the current trend, I should get an invite by 4th oct round. I did my PCC in the month of April 2017 itself. With my invitation on the way, will this PCC sufficient enough for the visa application or should I do it again as it has been around 5 months now? Moreover, how long the PCC is valid in India


----------



## parth1310 (Jul 30, 2017)

animesh1d said:


> Now I have a situation like this below.
> 
> My company asked me to initiate visa for Netherlands in July but at that time my passport has less than 1 year of validity. As I will be going for 1 year I reapplied my passport from my hometown as I will be vacating my current home in Pune , so it doesn't make any sense of reapplying in the current address which will be invalid after a month or 2.
> 
> ...


Should not be an issue; atleast not that I am aware of. If I were you, I would apply for the PCC once in Netherlands. They take a bit longer than PSK in India normally would. But since you are there for a year, and your previous post stated it may take at-least a few rounds to get invited; it can be an option.


----------



## Aakriti (Apr 7, 2016)

Hi,

Below are my timelines can anyone tell me what are my chances of getting an invite soon:

1st time ACS completed- 26 July 2016
EOI 189 lodged(261313)-08 August 2016 with 60 points

No Invite

EOI 190 lodged(261313)NSW-17 Jan 2017 with 60 +5 points
2nd time ACS completed-12April 2017

EOI updated

EOI 189(261313)-14 April 2017 with 65 points
EOI 190(261313)-14 April 2017 with 65 +5 points for NSW

EOI lodged 190 for Victoria
EOI 190(261313)-23 July 2017 with 65 +5 points for Victoria

No luck yet, can someone help me with any estimations that when can I expect an invite from EOI 189 with 65 points in 261313 category.

Thanks
Aakriti


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

Aakriti said:


> Hi,
> 
> Below are my timelines can anyone tell me what are my chances of getting an invite soon:
> 
> ...



Since 2613 is already in 65 .... so be patient for 2-3 rounds.


----------



## Aakriti (Apr 7, 2016)

So can I expect an invite in October rounds?


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

Aakriti said:


> So can I expect an invite in October rounds?


I wish i could say yes confidently. Lets just wait patiently. The last invite has DOE as 20/03/2017


----------



## animesh1d (Apr 26, 2017)

Thanks for the reply. I was also thinking the same. Normally from outside country they take 2-3 weeks which is ok.



parth1310 said:


> Should not be an issue; atleast not that I am aware of. If I were you, I would apply for the PCC once in Netherlands. They take a bit longer than PSK in India normally would. But since you are there for a year, and your previous post stated it may take at-least a few rounds to get invited; it can be an option.


----------



## singhj07 (Sep 1, 2017)

what are the chances of non-pro occupations in 20th September round? Up to which DOE non-pro 65 has received invitation so far, any idea experts?


----------



## parth1310 (Jul 30, 2017)

singhj07 said:


> what are the chances of non-pro occupations in 20th September round? Up to which DOE non-pro 65 has received invitation so far, any idea experts?


Current points at 65 with DOE of 3rd Aug. Most 65 non-pros should be invited next round.


----------



## singhj07 (Sep 1, 2017)

parth1310 said:


> singhj07 said:
> 
> 
> > what are the chances of non-pro occupations in 20th September round? Up to which DOE non-pro 65 has received invitation so far, any idea experts?
> ...


Thanks for quick reply. 
Wow, so should I expect next round. DOE 17/08/2017 non-pro occupation.


----------



## osamapervez (Jul 5, 2017)

As per 6th sep results electronic engineers have been invited till 28 jun 2017 having 65 points. 
I possess 65 points as well with DOE 8/8/17. 
Shall i expect an invite in coming round? Is it possible with 1750 invites


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## parth1310 (Jul 30, 2017)

singhj07 said:


> Thanks for quick reply.
> Wow, so should I expect next round. DOE 17/08/2017 non-pro occupation.


Most likely.


----------



## sonamt (Mar 7, 2016)

Dear experts please share if you guys have encountered this issue with ACS new system. I am doing my reassessment and retrieving my previous applications. While adding my experience I was not able to edit my previous entry and that's fine. But when I creat new entry and saved it as draft. While returning it is giving weird problem. The previous employment record which was unedited less got updated! and also I am not able to delete experience records! It gets deleted at the application details phase and comes again on the application overview page! Please help! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

sonamt said:


> Dear experts please share if you guys have encountered this issue with ACS new system. I am doing my reassessment and retrieving my previous applications. While adding my experience I was not able to edit my previous entry and that's fine. But when I creat new entry and saved it as draft. While returning it is giving weird problem. The previous employment record which was unedited less got updated! and also I am not able to delete experience records! It gets deleted at the application details phase and comes again on the application overview page! Please help!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Drop an email to ACS helpdesk. They reply within 10-12 hours


----------



## singhj07 (Sep 1, 2017)

sonamt said:


> Dear experts please share if you guys have encountered this issue with ACS new system. I am doing my reassessment and retrieving my previous applications. While adding my experience I was not able to edit my previous entry and that's fine. But when I creat new entry and saved it as draft. While returning it is giving weird problem. The previous employment record which was unedited less got updated! and also I am not able to delete experience records! It gets deleted at the application details phase and comes again on the application overview page! Please help!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I don't think you can edit any document once it is uploaded. You could give ACS a call or email them, and ask them to remove it.

Their system is not great as from last two weeks they are trying to resolve my issue because my application disappeared from applicant dashboard.


----------



## jmramprasath (Jan 18, 2016)

Dear Tony/Expats,
Could you please kindly reply back ?

My details:
EOI Effective date: 22/09/2016
Visa - 189
Points: 60
Skill - 2611 ICT System Analyst


----------



## Ijustwantmyvisa (Sep 9, 2017)

Welshtone said:


> What is your DOE ?
> 
> 60 point invitations depend on high limits - 1750 every round would be great for you, but unlikely - 1500 and even as low as 1400 might just get you invited before the end of the year, assuming you are late August/early September DOE ? - so keep your eye on the limit each month
> 
> ...


Just to review, I submitted on the 22/08/2017 my expression of interest. So if the limit goes back to 1000, does that mean I wont get an invite? does civil engineering professional give me an edge as a profession?


----------



## rjais (Sep 6, 2017)

Hi Raghavan

Does the passport officials inquire about any invite letter?

Thanks
Rohit


----------



## karthik0927 (Apr 15, 2017)

Hi Guys,

I am applying for SC 189 under job code 261313(on MLTSL) with 65 points.
Can i claim 5 points from my spouse working as Industrial Pharmacist under job code 251512(on STSL)


----------



## karthik0927 (Apr 15, 2017)

sharma1981 said:


> Indian PCC and medicals require you to be present physically.
> You need to get PCC for every location where your consolidated stay is more than 1 year.


Hi Sharma,

I am applying for SC 189 under job code 261313(on MLTSL) with 65 points.
Can i claim 5 points from my spouse working as Industrial Pharmacist under job code 251512(on STSL)


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

karthik0927 said:


> Hi Sharma,
> 
> I am applying for SC 189 under job code 261313(on MLTSL) with 65 points.
> Can i claim 5 points from my spouse working as Industrial Pharmacist under job code 251512(on STSL)


Per the DIAC, these are the requirements:
You must provide evidence that your partner meets the requirements. This evidence must be:
1. documents that prove your partner is 50 years of age or younger
2. documents that prove your partner has at least competent English
3. a positive skills assessment from the relevant assessing authority for your partner’s nominated occupation (your partner’s nominated occupation must be on the *same Skilled Occupation List *as your nominated occupation).


----------



## karthik0927 (Apr 15, 2017)

sharma1981 said:


> Indian PCC and medicals require you to be present physically.
> You need to get PCC for every location where your consolidated stay is more than 1 year.





sharma1981 said:


> Per the DIAC, these are the requirements:
> You must provide evidence that your partner meets the requirements. This evidence must be:
> 1. documents that prove your partner is 50 years of age or younger
> 2. documents that prove your partner has at least competent English
> 3. a positive skills assessment from the relevant assessing authority for your partner’s nominated occupation (your partner’s nominated occupation must be on the *same Skilled Occupation List *as your nominated occupation).


Bad luck, hers is on different occupational list.. any other option available to claim another 5 points


----------



## RBS1920 (Sep 9, 2017)

*65 points, chemical engineer*



parth1310 said:


> Most likely.


Hi there,

Here are my details:
DOE: 6th September 2017
Total points: 65
Occupation: Chemical engineer (233111)

Will I get an invite on the 20th of September?

Regards,
R.


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

jmramprasath said:


> Dear Tony/Expats,
> Could you please kindly reply back ?
> 
> My details:
> ...


Your 2 year EOI will expire before you ever get invited - 60 points is never going to be enough for this occupation

Regards


Tony


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

Ijustwantmyvisa said:


> Just to review, I submitted on the 22/08/2017 my expression of interest. So if the limit goes back to 1000, does that mean I wont get an invite? does civil engineering professional give me an edge as a profession?


Hi

Back to 1000 will definitely mean no 60 point invites - but I don't expect that to happen until maybe April when all Pro ratas are filled

Regards

Tony


----------



## RBS1920 (Sep 9, 2017)

Welshtone said:


> Hi
> 
> Back to 1000 will definitely mean no 60 point invites - but I don't expect that to happen until maybe April when all Pro ratas are filled
> 
> ...


Hi Tony,

Here are my details:
DOE: 6th September 2017
Total points: 65
Occupation: Chemical engineer (233111)

Will I get an invite on the 20th of September?

Regards,
R.


----------



## jk999 (Aug 16, 2017)

Hi All

I submitted my EOI CHEF 351311

189 on 6 july 2017 with 60 points
190 on 6 july 2017 with 65 points (applied VIC nomination on same date)
also 489 on today 13 sep 2017 with 70 points

so any clue that when i can get an invite ????Thanks


----------



## rumzu87 (Jan 17, 2016)

Dear Tony/Expats,

What are the chances in next draw on 20.09.2017
Could you please kindly reply back ?

My details:
EOI date: 07/09/2017
Visa - 189
Points: 60
Skill - 233311 Electrical Engineer 


My details:
EOI date: 11/09/2017
Visa - 190
Points: 65
Skill - 233311 Electrical Engineer


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

RBS1920 said:


> Hi Tony,
> 
> Here are my details:
> DOE: 6th September 2017
> ...


Very good chance you will, in my opinion

Regards

tony


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

jk999 said:


> Hi All
> 
> I submitted my EOI CHEF 351311
> 
> ...


Hi

If 489 is family sponsored, then you will get 489 invite on 20th September 2017. If it is 489 NSW Regional, have you applied to them direct and paid the $770 application fee ?

The 189 requires high limits for October and you could then be invited in the 1st, but more likely the second, round of October 2017

Regards

Tony


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

rumzu87 said:


> Dear Tony/Expats,
> 
> What are the chances in next draw on 20.09.2017
> Could you please kindly reply back ?
> ...



Hi

no idea with the 190, but I presume no chance.

the 189 requires high limits for October and November - if they stay at 1750 for those 2 months then you could get invited late November 2017

Regards

Tony


----------



## uglyfatface (Jul 24, 2017)

would there be any conflict between 189 and 190?

submitted two EOIs, one for 189 and one for 190.

Receive 190 invitation last week, wondering if I go for apply 190 nominations, would that put on 189 EOI on hold?


----------



## jk999 (Aug 16, 2017)

[Quote:
Originally Posted by jk999 View Post
Hi All

I submitted my EOI CHEF 351311

189 on 6 july 2017 with 60 points
190 on 6 july 2017 with 65 points (applied VIC nomination on same date)
also 489 on today 13 sep 2017 with 70 points

so any clue that when i can get an invite ????Thanks
Hi

If 489 is family sponsored, then you will get 489 invite on 20th September 2017. If it is 489 NSW Regional, have you applied to them direct and paid the $770 application fee ?

The 189 requires high limits for October and you could then be invited in the 1st, but more likely the second, round of October 2017

Regards

Tony


Hi Tony

I applied for 489 regional south Australia and paid 205$ fee, so whats the chances on this?

if in case i get the 489 invitation, can i still wait for another 1 month for 189 ITA until end of October; as my points will also reduce due to age at the end of October ?


----------



## singhj07 (Sep 1, 2017)

uglyfatface said:


> would there be any conflict between 189 and 190?
> 
> submitted two EOIs, one for 189 and one for 190.
> 
> Receive 190 invitation last week, wondering if I go for apply 190 nominations, would that put on 189 EOI on hold?


If it is separate, it will not conflict. Also, it won't put 189 EOI on hold.


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

jk999 said:


> [Quote:
> Originally Posted by jk999 View Post
> Hi All
> 
> ...


Hi

Yes, you can wait the full 60 days on the 489 invite to see if 189 comes through - so all good

tony


----------



## pmishra28 (Sep 6, 2017)

Hi,

I am expecting a Invite somewhere in First round of October. Could I Initaitate my and my spouse PCC in mean time. Just to confirm Do we require PCC for Child below 5 years for record say.


----------



## i.mm.rock (Jul 2, 2017)

Hello All,

Could you please let me know when can i expect invite? Or should i go for 79+ in PTE. Please suggest so that i can move ahead accordingly.

Also, how many quota is filled for 261313? What is the total no of quota for 261313?

Thanks.


----------



## Biyanaz (Sep 12, 2017)

Thank you so much Tony..

This forum has been a great help and people like you are so humble and nice.. God bless you..

Should I wait for March end for 189 with 65 points 261313 DOE 1/Oct/2017

Or Apple for state sponsorship 190?
If yes then which state is better to apply please.


----------



## Asheesh24 (Aug 2, 2017)

*Certification of Documents*

Hello all 

Even though I haven't yet received an invite yet, I would like to know some information regarding the documents to be submitted. 

I would like to know where could I possibly certify my documents in Melbourne, Australia .I would basically claiming point for my age, PTE and my educational qualifications. 

Thank you in advance.

Good luck 

Cheers.


----------



## parth1310 (Jul 30, 2017)

Biyanaz said:


> Thank you so much Tony..
> 
> This forum has been a great help and people like you are so humble and nice.. God bless you..
> 
> ...


Thats entirely your decision. Currently NSW, NT, Tas and Vic are open for 261313. State migration sites | australia.gov.au

You can check the individual State's nomination requirements and narrow down your preferred state.


----------



## parth1310 (Jul 30, 2017)

Asheesh24 said:


> Hello all
> 
> Even though I haven't yet received an invite yet, I would like to know some information regarding the documents to be submitted.
> 
> ...


Most documents wont need any kind of certification. You can upload high quality color scans. 

Look at the following page for who can certify your documents: https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Citi...ignated-list-of-occupations-and-professions-1

Gather your documents as per the following:

1. Primary applicant: https://www.border.gov.au/visas/supporting/Pages/skilled/applicant-documents.aspx
2. Partner: https://www.border.gov.au/visas/supporting/Pages/skilled/documents-for-your-partner.aspx


----------



## RBS1920 (Sep 9, 2017)

Welshtone said:


> Very good chance you will, in my opinion
> 
> Regards
> 
> tony


Thank you Tony.


----------



## i.mm.rock (Jul 2, 2017)

Could anybody respond for the below. Thanks



i.mm.rock said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Could you please let me know when can i expect invite? Or should i go for 79+ in PTE. Please suggest so that i can move ahead accordingly.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dgrover (Jul 7, 2017)

Hello Tony/Experts

Need your urgent valuable inputs on below 2 queries:

1) My passport is having old address and I am planning to get it reissued on my current new permanent address which would mean a new passport and may take 1-2 months.
If I don't get an invite till then, I think I can update my EOIs with no DOE change. Hope I am right here??
If I do get an invite in between, lets say for 190, then what are my options. Should I apply for Visa with old passport details..Would it have any negative impact if I inform CO of the changes whilst it is in process??

2) I got ACS positive assessment for experience from 2002 onwards. I didn't had so I didn't submit Salary Slips and Bank statements from 2002 till 2008 for my previous companies. Just submitted Appointment letter with Salary details, Relieving/Experience letter and Form 16.
For my current company since 2009, I do have everything though except may be old bank statements..
In my EOIs, I have mentioned experience from 2002 as per the ACS letter. My query is can CO ask for Salary Slips for my 2002-2008 employment? If yes, then what would be my options as I don't have them. 
Else is it possible that I remove my experience from 2002-2008 in EOI and just leave 2009 onwards there as 8 years is all I need for claiming full points (ACS letter mentions from 2002 onwards)?Please suggest what would be the best way forward.


----------



## chaith11 (May 17, 2017)

No.. 65 points will take atleast 3-4 months.


----------



## Salimmanj (Apr 15, 2017)

My points are 65
Code 261313
Doe 25 march 2017

Any chnce of me getting invite on 20th sept fr 189?


----------



## kgj (Mar 10, 2016)

Hi Guys,
I submitted my acs skills assessment under ICT Security Specialist today in the priority list since my visa is expiring soon. Then I got an email from my case officer asked me for a certified copy of my birth certificate.(I had accidentally attached the one without certification ). And I uploaded it right away. But in the email it says the following;
*
We will place your skills assessment on hold for an extra 30 days. If no contact is received within this period, your application will be assessed according to the current documents.*

Has anyone received this before, and how long do you think it will take to get my results.
Thanks for your opinions in advance. 

Kind Regards,
kgj


----------



## scorpion24 (Mar 13, 2017)

Salimmanj said:


> My points are 65
> Code 261313
> Doe 25 march 2017
> 
> Any chnce of me getting invite on 20th sept fr 189?


Yes. You should be getting. Good luck!!!


----------



## Salimmanj (Apr 15, 2017)

scorpion24 said:


> Salimmanj said:
> 
> 
> > My points are 65
> ...


Thnku


----------



## aminn_524 (Feb 29, 2016)

i.mm.rock said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Could you please let me know when can i expect invite? Or should i go for 79+ in PTE. Please suggest so that i can move ahead accordingly.
> 
> ...


If the current trend continues, you will get it by January- Anyway, you could try and get 79+ in PTE which give you a faster invite


----------



## G4N3SH (Aug 9, 2017)

Hi Tony,

I am waiting for an invite and would like to know the likelihood of getting one. Also, in the meantime should I apply for PCC and Medicals and keep them ready?

ANZSCO - 263111
Points - 65
EOI Submitted (189 and 190 NSW)- 4th Aug 2017
EOI Submitted (190 VIC) - 18th Aug 2017

Thanks in Advance,
Ganesh J


----------



## GiridihToMelbourne (Aug 2, 2017)

Hi.. Any chance of an invitation in the next round (20th Sept) ?? 
65 points, 261313, DOE: 12th April


----------



## StrugglerAnkush (Feb 9, 2015)

Hello Expats,

I am not sure if it is good to post this query in this thread, but could not find any other relevant thread so...

For an onsite assignment I went to United kingdom and stayed there for a month. There I rented a service apartment. In form 80 I need to provide information of all the places where I stayed in past 10 years. Now I am not able to find the address of that service apartment. 

What should I do? Can I say I don't remember in form 80?  

Please assist.

Thank you in advance,
Ankush


----------



## Arun9032 (Sep 14, 2017)

Hi , 

Could you please let me know when can i expect invite? 

ANZSCO - 263311
EOI Submitted on 17th Aug -17 - (189) / Point - 60 
EOI Submitted on 17th Aug -17 - (190 NSW) / Point - 65


Any chance of getting invite on 20th sept ?

Thanks in Advance


----------



## Salimmanj (Apr 15, 2017)

What is the max duration of getting visa grant after filing as per current trend?


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Asheesh24 said:


> Hello all
> 
> Even though I haven't yet received an invite yet, I would like to know some information regarding the documents to be submitted.
> 
> ...


You don't need certified copies for the visa application if they are all colour scanned. However, if you still want to, then see here: *Justices of the Peace*


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Dgrover said:


> Hello Tony/Experts
> 
> Need your urgent valuable inputs on below 2 queries:
> 
> ...


1) Yes, right. No change in DOE since no change in points. No impact whatsoever due to change of passport.

2) Please check your ACS result carefully. You have to claim work experience points for duration after the skill met date. It is indicated as "following employment after mmm-yyyy" in your assessment result. Highly unlikely that this date can be in 2002.

Yes, you can choose to omit a work episode/ period in your EOI and mark it as not-relevant so as to not claim work points even if ACS assessed it as skilled.


----------



## muhammadrafay (Jun 18, 2017)

StrugglerAnkush said:


> Hello Expats,
> 
> I am not sure if it is good to post this query in this thread, but could not find any other relevant thread so...
> 
> ...


I think i read somewhere, you need to write down countries that you were in for a total of 12 months. Maybe someone else can confirm this or you can call them.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

G4N3SH said:


> Hi Tony,
> 
> I am waiting for an invite and would like to know the likelihood of getting one. Also, in the meantime should I apply for PCC and Medicals and keep them ready?
> 
> ...


No, don't rush into PCC and medicals yet. 2631 backlog stands at Feb-2017. You will have to wait quite some time for the backlog to reach your date (Aug 2017).



GiridihToMelbourne said:


> Hi.. Any chance of an invitation in the next round (20th Sept) ??
> 65 points, 261313, DOE: 12th April


I don't think so. The backlog moved by just 10 or 11 days in the previous round and it stands at 20-March.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

StrugglerAnkush said:


> Hello Expats,
> 
> I am not sure if it is good to post this query in this thread, but could not find any other relevant thread so...
> 
> ...


Try digging into old emails, bank statements, maybe google maps (for places where you visited nearby) and try to give at least the street address.



muhammadrafay said:


> I think i read somewhere, you need to write down countries that you were in for a total of 12 months. Maybe someone else can confirm this or you can call them.


No, it is the PCC that you need to provide from countries you stayed for 12+ months.


----------



## chaith11 (May 17, 2017)

Hi All,

Firstly I have been a part of this forum since a few months and thank you all for being so helpful. 

I have received my invite for 189 Visa, I am the primary applicant and i have added my husband and daughter as dependants. The issue is my passport is not updated with my marital status and husband's name. Would this pose any problem once the documentation starts as I have added my dependants who are not included in my passport ( I got my PCC as well but without my spouse details). On a better note I have marriage certificate, my husband has his spouse name updated and my daughters passport has both our names and my husband's PCC has my name in it.
Would this be sufficient or is it better to apply for a new passport immediately as I will making payment for the visa over the weekend.
You help is very much appreciated.

THanks
Chaitra
ACS : 261313
points : 65
EOI - 13/03/2017
189 Invite - 06/09/2017
Lodging - in process


----------



## scorpion24 (Mar 13, 2017)

chaith11 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Firstly I have been a part of this forum since a few months and thank you all for being so helpful.
> 
> ...


Having the spouse name included in the passport is not a mandatory thing. You got the other proofs to establish the relationship. No need for a new passport.
Regarding PCC, every adult should have the PCC done irrespective of Primary applicant or Dependent applicant. As long as you have the PCC of your husband, No issues.


----------



## pateltrus (Sep 12, 2017)

Hi Tony,

I will appreciate if you could predict my chances of getting the invitation in coming rounds.

ANZSCO : 233111 (Chemical and Material Engineer)
EOI Lodged : 04th Sept 2017
Points : 60 (189) / 65(190) Victoria

Age Point: 30
Experience Point: 15
Education Point: 15


Regards


----------



## dheerajsharma (Sep 14, 2017)

Hi,

Here are my quick 2 questions:
1. Is it correct that we don't need to upload any documents at the time of applying for EOI.
2. What option should be checked/selected in EOI 189/190 or both?
What are the implications of this selection?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## chaith11 (May 17, 2017)

THank you .. was looking for this answer since 2 days..Much appreciated


----------



## Roadzilla (Apr 20, 2017)

Can I expect the invitation for 261313 in 20th September round with 75 points. 
EOI - 05/09/2017 - 65 points
DOE - 14/09/2017 - 75 points


----------



## Roadzilla (Apr 20, 2017)

dheerajsharma said:


> Hi,
> 
> Here are my quick 2 questions:
> 1. Is it correct that we don't need to upload any documents at the time of applying for EOI.
> ...


1. No. No documents are asked during EOI. Just the registration number or the reference numbers to the assessment and the english exam is asked.
2. Its better to file two EOI - one each for 190 and 189. In case, you increase or decrease the points, the other will not be touched and your position is maintained.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

chaith11 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Firstly I have been a part of this forum since a few months and thank you all for being so helpful.
> 
> ...


About 2 years ago, Lalbaug PSK was notoriously known for asking to get a new passport with spouse name before a PCC can be issued. I am not sure now, maybe they don't or maybe others in Bangalore too have followed suite. You can give it a try, and if they don't budge, you will have to get a new passport. However, that does not stop you from filing your visa this weekend. You can easily update your new passport number into your online visa application ("update us" link on the left and then "change of passport" link).


----------



## sonamt (Mar 7, 2016)

Dear experts, 

Will letting the invitation expire change the DOE when the EoI gets activated after 60 days. Please share your experience.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Salimmanj (Apr 15, 2017)

Salimmanj said:


> What is the max duration of getting visa grant after filing as per current trend?



Experts pls share your views


----------



## dheerajsharma (Sep 14, 2017)

Looks like a great plan. You sure applying with 2 applications in 189/190 simultaneously doesn't count in fraud/duplicate.


----------



## dheerajsharma (Sep 14, 2017)

Roadzilla said:


> 1. No. No documents are asked during EOI. Just the registration number or the reference numbers to the assessment and the english exam is asked.
> 2. Its better to file two EOI - one each for 190 and 189. In case, you increase or decrease the points, the other will not be touched and your position is maintained.


Looks like a great approach. Are you sure applying with 2 applications in 189/190 simultaneously doesn't count in fraud/duplicate?


----------



## rajesh.prabha10 (May 16, 2017)

Hello experts,

I need your advice.If you are sure please help me in applying for EOI.

I am applying PR for 261313 (Software Engineer).I have got ACS results with AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing(15 pts).My PTE scores are above 65+ as of now so i will earn 10 point with it,age (30).Hence i earn total 55 points.Can I apply for EOI in PR190 so i will earn additional 5 points? This will fetch me 60 points as of now,meanwhile I will write PTE again to get 79+.Later i can edit my EOI and increase my chances.Atleast on pro rata basis my application will be on top stack right?Is this good approach ? 

What if i get invite with 60 points before i take my second attempt PTE ? still i need to update EOI if i get 79+ marks?

please help me whether I can go for applying EOI - PR190 for now


----------



## scorpion24 (Mar 13, 2017)

rajesh.prabha10 said:


> Hello experts,
> 
> I need your advice.If you are sure please help me in applying for EOI.
> 
> ...


Whenever your points change, the EOI effective date will also change. Even if you file now, the date will change when your points are changed.

With 55+5 points, You have very slim(none)chance of getting the invite. Sorry If I sounded discouraging. Already we have a huge backlog for 2613 with 65 pointers. Good luck with PTE.


----------



## scorpion24 (Mar 13, 2017)

dheerajsharma said:


> Looks like a great approach. Are you sure applying with 2 applications in 189/190 simultaneously doesn't count in fraud/duplicate?


Its legal to file many EOIs.

https://www.border.gov.au/Lega/Lega/Form/Immi-FAQs/how-many-eois-can-i-submit


----------



## kiliko77 (Jul 3, 2017)

I have submitted 189 and 190 (VIC) - I was wondering if I could submit another 190 for NSW? 

I've done a quick search on this forum and see people saying things like "it will likely reduce your chances of being invited as states want your commitment that they are the state you would like to live in."

..however I've found no documented evidence of this, and it contradicts the fact that you can select 'Any State' when submitting an EOI for 190.

Any thoughts?


----------



## parth1310 (Jul 30, 2017)

dheerajsharma said:


> Hi,
> 
> Here are my quick 2 questions:
> 1. Is it correct that we don't need to upload any documents at the time of applying for EOI.
> ...


1. No documents to be uploaded with EOI submission. However, you must have all the required documents required for your points claim; most importantly, English test result and skills assessment outcome. These must be dated _before_ the EOI submission date.

2. You can choose either, or both, based on your preference. However, if you are invited for one, you wont receive an invite on the other till the previous invite expires. And because of this, many applicants prefer submitting two separate EOIs; one for each Visa subclass. Do note however, not to keep any useless EOIs in the system.


----------



## parth1310 (Jul 30, 2017)

sonamt said:


> Dear experts,
> 
> Will letting the invitation expire change the DOE when the EoI gets activated after 60 days. Please share your experience.
> 
> ...


DOE wont change unless their is any change in your points claim.


----------



## parth1310 (Jul 30, 2017)

dheerajsharma said:


> Looks like a great plan. You sure applying with 2 applications in 189/190 simultaneously doesn't count in fraud/duplicate.


You can file as many EOIs as you wish. https://www.border.gov.au/Lega/Lega/Form/Immi-FAQs/how-many-eois-can-i-submit.

Its not a fraud/illegal. In the above case, its not duplicate either; both are for different VISA subclass. Having said so, if invited in both the EOIs, the applicant should only apply for one of them; unless he wishes to pay visa fees for both.


----------



## parth1310 (Jul 30, 2017)

rajesh.prabha10 said:


> Hello experts,
> 
> I need your advice.If you are sure please help me in applying for EOI.
> 
> ...


With 55 points + 5 for State Sponsorship, you may be invited for SC 190. Look for states open for your occupation, and apply for nomination. 

Even after increasing PTE scores, a 65 pointer EOI for 261313 wont stand a chance for SC 189 for the next 6 months. Search for Tony Welshstone's analysis on this forum for a realistic estimate.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

rajesh.prabha10 said:


> Hello experts,
> 
> I need your advice.If you are sure please help me in applying for EOI.
> 
> ...





scorpion24 said:


> Whenever your points change, the EOI effective date will also change. Even if you file now, the date will change when your points are changed.
> 
> With 55+5 points, You have very slim(none)chance of getting the invite. Sorry If I sounded discouraging. Already we have a huge backlog for 2613 with 65 pointers. Good luck with PTE.


Further to what scorpion said, regarding your other query: You cannot edit an invited EOI so there is no way you can update it with new scores. No worries though as you can proceed with the visa application for the invited EOI and provide proof of claims made in the invited EOI (i.e. old PTE results which too are still valid even if you have other [and better] results).


----------



## parth1310 (Jul 30, 2017)

kiliko77 said:


> I have submitted 189 and 190 (VIC) - I was wondering if I could submit another 190 for NSW?
> 
> I've done a quick search on this forum and see people saying things like "it will likely reduce your chances of being invited as states want your commitment that they are the state you would like to live in."
> 
> ...


Selecting _any_ state does impact your chances, as States look at it as a lack of commitment. ACT mentions this outright on their website; not sure about others.

Having said so, you can submit a separate EOI with NSW selected in it. However, if invited by a state, you will have to declare it on other state's nomination applications. This again, will raise the same question of your commitment for a particular state.

My suggestion, be absolutely sure what you want to do before proceeding.


----------



## aminn_524 (Feb 29, 2016)

GUYS, in form 80, question 18, there is not enough rows (only 5 rows) to add international travel/movements , how can I extend it?


----------



## rrealansari (Nov 20, 2015)

aminn_524 said:


> GUYS, in form 80, question 18, there is not enough rows (only 5 rows) to add international travel/movements , how can I extend it?




I also have the same issue: 
What my consultant told me to make a MS Word document with same requested information as form 80 and add internationally travels. At the end in form T mention Question 18 and under description mentioned:: kindly find additional travel information in attached MS Word document.


----------



## iShiv (Sep 14, 2017)

Hello Friends,

Finally joined this valuable forum after being a guest reader for 3-4 months now. So I've a question.
I applied for my first ACS (ACS1) on 20th Jan 2017 and got a positive response on Feb 7th. After that I applied for EOI (EOI1) on 1st March. Now after this I realized one of the documents that I had provided during ACS had a typo error. After consulting with ACS, they recommended me to lodge a new ACS application. So as suggested I applied one more time for ACS (ACS2) with rectified document on 17th March 2017. After this, I should have ideally withdrawn my EOI1 but I didn't do as the consultant who was doing this all on my behalf did not do it. 
Now I get my ACS2 result on 27th March and an invitation to apply for visa through my EOI1 on 29th March. Since I had to use my recent ACS application for a valid EOI, I did not apply for visa through EOI1 and lodged EOI2 on 1st April. Another mistake the consultant (and partly me as well) did was not to take any action on the EOI1. Eventually the EOI1 got expired on 29th May and I assumed that EOI1 is out of the game. But that wasn't the case. In the last round I again get invited for visa application through EOI1. And now I'm confused, if it is legit to apply for the Visa on EOI1 when I've already applied for EOI2 and still haven't received invitation on that. Please suggest what my options are. I totally have 65 points and have applied for 189under 261313.

Thanks, 
Shiv


----------



## aminn_524 (Feb 29, 2016)

rrealansari said:


> I also have the same issue:
> What my consultant told me to make a MS Word document with same requested information as form 80 and add internationally travels. At the end in form T mention Question 18 and under description mentioned:: kindly find additional travel information in attached MS Word document.


This solution seems illogical to me, there should be another way?


----------



## Smks1989 (Jun 30, 2017)

Hi Everyone,

My wife had to provide additional information to Engineering Australia on 14th Sep (today), but before her reply today she got an email from Engineering Australia , stating:

''The request for additional information in support of your MSA CDR application (Application ID: XYZ) assessment has expired. Engineers Australia will continue assessing your application without this information.''

What does this mean? What do we do now?

Also , now when she log in to MyPortal she can no longer see the request from assessor.

Please suggest what do , need urgent help.

Regards


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

aminn_524 said:


> This solution seems illogical to me, there should be another way?


Just the *sheet T* alone will suffice.


----------



## singhj07 (Sep 1, 2017)

iShiv said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> Finally joined this valuable forum after being a guest reader for 3-4 months now. So I've a question.
> I applied for my first ACS (ACS1) on 20th Jan 2017 and got a positive response on Feb 7th. After that I applied for EOI (EOI1) on 1st March. Now after this I realized one of the documents that I had provided during ACS had a typo error. After consulting with ACS, they recommended me to lodge a new ACS application. So as suggested I applied one more time for ACS (ACS2) with rectified document on 17th March 2017. After this, I should have ideally withdrawn my EOI1 but I didn't do as the consultant who was doing this all on my behalf did not do it.
> ...


Sorry to hear this. Not sure Shiv, I think you need to re-do your EOI on the basis of EOI2.

My migration agent stuffed up my EOI as well but luckily I did submit one by myself.


----------



## i.mm.rock (Jul 2, 2017)

Thank you for your response friend. Could you please also let me know how much quota is been filled for 261313 and what is the total quota??



aminn_524 said:


> If the current trend continues, you will get it by January- Anyway, you could try and get 79+ in PTE which give you a faster invite


----------



## rumzu87 (Jan 17, 2016)

Dear

What are the chances in next draw on 20.09.2017
Could you please kindly reply back ?

My details:
EOI date: 07/09/2017
Visa - 189
Points: 60
Skill - 233311 Electrical Engineer


My details:
EOI date: 11/09/2017
Visa - 190
Points: 65
Skill - 233311 Electrical Engineer


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

iShiv said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> Finally joined this valuable forum after being a guest reader for 3-4 months now. So I've a question.
> I applied for my first ACS (ACS1) on 20th Jan 2017 and got a positive response on Feb 7th. After that I applied for EOI (EOI1) on 1st March. Now after this I realized one of the documents that I had provided during ACS had a typo error. After consulting with ACS, they recommended me to lodge a new ACS application. So as suggested I applied one more time for ACS (ACS2) with rectified document on 17th March 2017. After this, I should have ideally withdrawn my EOI1 but I didn't do as the consultant who was doing this all on my behalf did not do it.
> ...


Yes, you can apply under this first EOI no problem - you score the claimed points on the day of invite and have valid skills assessment on day of invite - confirm with your agent that all is good - I can't see any problem but I don't have all the information

Regards

Tony


----------



## aminn_524 (Feb 29, 2016)

i.mm.rock said:


> Thank you for your response friend. Could you please also let me know how much quota is been filled for 261313 and what is the total quota??


1550 has been filled, and 6202 is the total quote


----------



## sonamt (Mar 7, 2016)

Welshtone said:


> Yes, you can apply under this first EOI no problem - you score the claimed points on the day of invite and have valid skills assessment on day of invite - confirm with your agent that all is good - I can't see any problem but I don't have all the information
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Tony, you mean all is good even if he did not update his eoi1 with acs2 before invitation? 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## parth1310 (Jul 30, 2017)

iShiv said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> Finally joined this valuable forum after being a guest reader for 3-4 months now. So I've a question.
> I applied for my first ACS (ACS1) on 20th Jan 2017 and got a positive response on Feb 7th. After that I applied for EOI (EOI1) on 1st March. Now after this I realized one of the documents that I had provided during ACS had a typo error. After consulting with ACS, they recommended me to lodge a new ACS application. So as suggested I applied one more time for ACS (ACS2) with rectified document on 17th March 2017. After this, I should have ideally withdrawn my EOI1 but I didn't do as the consultant who was doing this all on my behalf did not do it.
> ...


Since according to you EOI1 contains details of ACS assessment with wrong information, you should not proceed with EOI1; let it expire and remove it from the system _ASAP_. 

Meanwhile wait for an invitation on EOI2 which has the correct information. However, do check with the consultant whether he updated the ACS info on EOI1; if he did, you can proceed with it and remove EOI2.

Also, bear in mind your consultant's simple oversight has cost 2 invitations which could have gone to other deserving applicants. Please remove any useless EOIs from the system at the earliest.

EDIT: just my suggestion; do discuss with your consultant before proceeding.


----------



## parth1310 (Jul 30, 2017)

aminn_524 said:


> This solution seems illogical to me, there should be another way?


Seems more logical when you have lots of information to fill in, and run out of space on Section T as well.


----------



## parth1310 (Jul 30, 2017)

Smks1989 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> My wife had to provide additional information to Engineering Australia on 14th Sep (today), but before her reply today she got an email from Engineering Australia , stating:
> 
> ...


EA works on Australian time zones, and is ahead of your local time. You may have received the email when the business hours ended there. Email them or call them.


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

parth1310 said:


> Since according to you EOI1 contains details of ACS assessment with wrong information, you should not proceed with EOI1; let it expire and remove it from the system _ASAP_.
> 
> Meanwhile wait for an invitation on EOI2 which has the correct information. However, do check with the consultant whether he updated the ACS info on EOI1; if he did, you can proceed with it and remove EOI2.
> 
> ...


Hi Parth

On what basis do you think DIBP can refuse his 180 visa in the circumstances described by iShiv, or are you just saying you don't know, so the safest thing is not to apply, but you don't know why he shouldn't apply ???

The Law requires Ishiv to:

* apply within 60 days of invitation, nominating the occupation as per the invitation stating he has a valid skills assessment in that same Nominated Occupation

He must then demonstrate that at time of invitation:

* that the relevant assessing authority had assessed his skills as suitable for the applicant’s nominated skilled occupation
* that his score, when assessed in relation to the visa under the Points Test, is not less than the score stated in the invitation to apply for the visa. 

so the only possible problem is if he has given false of misleading information, or a bogus document, to ACS in relation to the skills assessment lodged and referenced in the actual 189 visa application - not the EOI. The skills assessment does not have to be the one referenced in the EOI.

So as long as iShiv uses the 2nd ACS Skills Assessment, which was valid at time of invitation, then I cannot see any risk in using the first EOI invitation to now lodge the 189 visa.

Regards


tony


----------



## parth1310 (Jul 30, 2017)

Welshtone said:


> Hi Parth
> 
> On what basis do you think DIBP can refuse his 180 visa in the circumstances described by iShiv, or are you just saying you don't know, so the safest thing is not to apply, but you don't know why he shouldn't apply ???
> 
> ...


My post was based on my understanding of the situation. And yes, it was based on taking a safe approach; never said DIBP will refuse his VISA if he proceeds with it.

Anyway, as I said in my post, it was just my suggestion, and that he should discuss it with his consultant before proceeding. Hope this clears the air.


----------



## krish75 (Sep 15, 2017)

*Krish*

Guys Please Suggest me what is the chance of getting invitation on 20 sep 2017 for following details.


EOI updated date: 31 Aug 2017
Total Point: 75
Taxation Accountant

Thank you.........


----------



## Mehkarsh (Jul 13, 2017)

Hello Tony and other experts

Could you please advise, if i can get invite on 20/09/2017 or 1st round in October
Occupation: VALUER- 224512
EOI lodged 22/06/2017
Points: 60 Points, NSW-190- 65 Points

I have been given approval for visa 489 NT sponsorship, but i would want to go for Visa 189. I have to reply them back with a signed declaration by 15th October. So would like to know, if i can get an invite before 15/10/2017.

Your urgent reply in this query will be much appreciated.

Regards


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Mehkarsh said:


> Hello Tony and other experts
> 
> Could you please advise, if i can get invite on 20/09/2017 or 1st round in October
> Occupation: VALUER- 224512
> ...


well, current cutoff for non pro rata is 65: Skilled - Independent (subclass 189)	65 03/08/2017 3:09 am 

so you have 60... it may be a bit of a wait to be honest...


----------



## chaith11 (May 17, 2017)

Hi All,

I am from Bangalore India, need to get a proof for functional english for my spouse. What document is required to provide for the same. Need some help.

Thanks
Chaitra


----------



## ravinder.529 (Mar 10, 2017)

chaith11 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am from Bangalore India, need to get a proof for functional english for my spouse. What document is required to provide for the same. Need some help.
> 
> ...


You can attach letter from college/university stating that the medium of instruction was english and mentioning length and type of course or degree.


----------



## Mehkarsh (Jul 13, 2017)

But how long wait?? 1 month, 2 months?? as per ISCAH newsletter should be a month max.

Ta


----------



## Arun9032 (Sep 14, 2017)

Hi , 

Could you please let me know when can i expect invite? 

ANZSCO - 263311
EOI Submitted on 17th Aug -17 - (189) / Point - 60 
EOI Submitted on 17th Aug -17 - (190 NSW) / Point - 65


Any chance of getting invite on 20th sept ?

Thanks in Advance


----------



## AmazingTiger (Feb 17, 2017)

aminn_524 said:


> This solution seems illogical to me, there should be another way?


A better approach, which has been successfully adhered to by many is, to include additional info in a word document, then save it as PDF and attach this PDF towards the end of FORM 80 PDF. In PART T of form 80 then include a note - please refer to attachment "*Attachment-A*"


----------



## Rogerwill (Sep 13, 2017)

Hello Tony and other experts:

Could you kindly advise whether I can get invite before July 2019, because after June 2019, I will lost 5 points on my age. And my points of 189 EOI for 2613 will become 65 on 1st Dec 2017.

Thanks in advance


----------



## chaith11 (May 17, 2017)

Hi Ravinder,

The markscard doesnt have details with the medium of language. So we thought of getting a letter from college.
Is that ok?

Thanks
CHaitra


----------



## rajesh.prabha10 (May 16, 2017)

*Clarification needed*

Hello experts,

I have applied EOI(PR 190) for NSW with 55+5(60 pts) under 261313 (Software Engineer).I am aware of the fact that i wont get reply in near future with just 60 pts. Meanwhile I am trying to increase my score in PTE. Please clarify my below query.

I have been working as a software engineer from October 2010.But my relevant experience is calculated only after November 2014 after my ACS Skill Assessment.
So as of now I am not eligible to claim 5 points from occupation.Post this year november, as per ACS evaluation i will complete 3 years overseas experience,
provided if I am in same occupation and same role i should be able to claim 5 points.So post this November skill select automatically evaluates my experience and lend me 5 points or 
again i need to send for ACS evaluation in december? or do I need to submit any proof that I am still working in same role and company ? please help me out here.


----------



## ravinder.529 (Mar 10, 2017)

chaith11 said:


> Hi Ravinder,
> 
> The markscard doesnt have details with the medium of language. So we thought of getting a letter from college.
> Is that ok?
> ...


Yes, Its fine.


----------



## aminn_524 (Feb 29, 2016)

AmazingTiger said:


> A better approach, which has been successfully adhered to by many is, to include additional info in a word document, then save it as PDF and attach this PDF towards the end of FORM 80 PDF. In PART T of form 80 then include a note - please refer to attachment "*Attachment-A*"


Why not to mention all details in PART T itself instead of referring to another file?
I think PART T alone will suffice


----------



## scorpion24 (Mar 13, 2017)

rajesh.prabha10 said:


> Hello experts,
> 
> I have applied EOI(PR 190) for NSW with 55+5(60 pts) under 261313 (Software Engineer).I am aware of the fact that i wont get reply in near future with just 60 pts. Meanwhile I am trying to increase my score in PTE. Please clarify my below query.
> 
> ...


If you are continuing your job in the same role, While filing EOI keep the To Date field as empty for current employment. Your points will be automatically added when you reach Nov. This does not require ACS evaluation. However you will be needing the proofs during Visa application stage that demonstrates that claimed experience by payslips, bank statements , Service letter.


----------



## rajesh.prabha10 (May 16, 2017)

scorpion24 said:


> If you are continuing your job in the same role, While filing EOI keep the To Date field as empty for current employment. Your points will be automatically added when you reach Nov. This does not require ACS evaluation. However you will be needing the proofs during Visa application stage that demonstrates that claimed experience by payslips, bank statements , Service letter.


Hi Scorpion,

Thanks for your prompt response.Now I just want to know if i am planning to shift current company may be in january ,but in same roles and responsibilties , then do i need to re-evaluate or just proofs during Visa application stage which demonstrates my claimed experience by payslips, bank statements , Service letter, statuaory decleration of new company ?


----------



## StrugglerAnkush (Feb 9, 2015)

Hi,

I have a query regarding whether to show spouse experience or not in form 80 if we are not claiming any points for spouse work experience.

One of my friend have submitted his EOI in 261313 and his wife is working as a teacher in government school. Now he is planning to not to express anywhere that his wife is working. 

Two Questions :- 
1) Will it be fine to show spouse as house maker even if she is working in an government school ? what are the pros and cons of doing this.
2) If he will show his wife as working, will CO ask for job related documents for his wife. (It quite very difficult for him to produce any such document.)

Please assist !

Thank you in advance.
Ankush


----------



## devmech (Sep 8, 2017)

Hii Tony plz help me

189
DOE: 11/09/17
ANZSCO: 233512 (mechanical)
65 pts

When can I expect my invitation?


----------



## Nava_babu (Jul 25, 2017)

Hi All,

Can someone please guide me when i can expect invitation.

PTE score ---> S-80/W-76/L-71/R-68 -->10 points
EOI submitted for 189 date ---> 15/09/2017 with 65 points
EOI submitted for 190 (NSW & Victoria) --->15/09/2017 ---> with 70 points

Applied under 261311 - Analyst programmer.

Many Thanks,
Babu


----------



## AmazingTiger (Feb 17, 2017)

aminn_524 said:


> Why not to mention all details in PART T itself instead of referring to another file?
> I think PART T alone will suffice


The above said approach was specifically cases when Part-T was no sufficient.

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## austaspirant (Aug 18, 2017)

AmazingTiger said:


> The above said approach was specifically cases when Part-T was no sufficient.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


Why CO asked for US PCC, how much time you stayed in US buddy and on which Visa? I am curious to know as I also frequently travel to US on B1 visa, however, never stayed for more than 1.5 months in any visit.


----------



## jatinpandey (May 17, 2017)

Hi Experts,

I am also looking forward to submitting a new application under different ANZSCO. Using old email id it does not show options for edit old information. I have also submitted EOI under 263111 for visa 189/190 with 60/65 points.

-Can we submit a new application using new/different ACS account or email id?
-Will DIBP consider it later?

Will ACS allow us for 2 different assessment?

Rgds

Jatin


----------



## AmazingTiger (Feb 17, 2017)

austaspirant said:


> Why CO asked for US PCC, how much time you stayed in US buddy and on which Visa? I am curious to know as I also frequently travel to US on B1 visa, however, never stayed for more than 1.5 months in any visit.


Mate, the CO requested PCC because I have been here for more than a year. 

It's just my bad luck or bad planning that I received my PCC by post just two days after the contact.

The process of getting FBI PCC can take anywhere between 3-4 months.

IMHO if you have not cumulatively spent 12+ months in the US, CO should not ideally request for a PCC. 



Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## raqibm (Jul 11, 2015)

thank u very much


----------



## parth1310 (Jul 30, 2017)

rajesh.prabha10 said:


> Hi Scorpion,
> 
> Thanks for your prompt response.Now I just want to know if i am planning to shift current company may be in january ,but in same roles and responsibilties , then do i need to re-evaluate or just proofs during Visa application stage which demonstrates my claimed experience by payslips, bank statements , Service letter, statuaory decleration of new company ?


In my opinion, if you change company, you cannot claim points without a reevaluation. In that case, you can mark the new company as not-relevant; so the system wont consider it for point score.


----------



## parth1310 (Jul 30, 2017)

StrugglerAnkush said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a query regarding whether to show spouse experience or not in form 80 if we are not claiming any points for spouse work experience.
> 
> ...


1. Doing that will be regarded as providing false information. What will happen if I provide false or misleading information with my visa application?

2. DIBP website doesn't state they will require employment documents; unless you are claiming partner points. https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa...Pages/skilled/documents-for-your-partner.aspx.

In my opinion, the CO should not ask for any documents; however, its entirely at the CO's discretion. My suggestion, do not provide any false or misleading information in the application.


----------



## Struggle12 (Dec 19, 2016)

Hi experts,I have masters degrees assessed by ACS .can I claim points for it.


----------



## nabzz (Jul 20, 2017)

Any idea if electrical engineering is pro rata or non? and are electrical and electronics engineering under the same anzsco code? or are they both different? I saw the current cutoff for electronics engineers was 65, was it the same for electrical? 

Asking for my brother, he's trying to decide whether to get assessed as electrical or electronics.


----------



## austaspirant (Aug 18, 2017)

AmazingTiger said:


> Mate, the CO requested PCC because I have been here for more than a year.
> 
> It's just my bad luck or bad planning that I received my PCC by post just two days after the contact.
> 
> ...



Thank you bro for the clarification.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Struggle12 said:


> Hi experts,I have masters degrees assessed by ACS .can I claim points for it.


Of course you can. What did they assess it as? equivalent to AQF Bachelors/ Masters?


----------



## Struggle12 (Dec 19, 2016)

Thanks for replying..but Can I get any extra points for masters


KeeDa said:


> Struggle12 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi experts,I have masters degrees assessed by ACS .can I claim points for it.
> ...


----------



## Australianpr2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

No extra points for master degree, however there are extra points for PHD degree.


----------



## Andy6691 (Aug 12, 2017)

*EOI Question*

Hi Guys,

Considering the present analysis, when can I expect an 189 Invitation?

For Electronic engineer 
EOI: 08/06/17
Points: 60

Thanks a lot in advance


----------



## parth1310 (Jul 30, 2017)

nabzz said:


> Any idea if electrical engineering is pro rata or non? and are electrical and electronics engineering under the same anzsco code? or are they both different? I saw the current cutoff for electronics engineers was 65, was it the same for electrical?
> 
> Asking for my brother, he's trying to decide whether to get assessed as electrical or electronics.


2334 Electronics Engineers is a pro-rata occupation, 2333 Electrical Engineer is a not.


----------



## nguyenquybau (Sep 4, 2017)

RBS1920 said:


> Hi Tony,
> 
> Here are my details:
> DOE: 6th September 2017
> ...


Hi there, I replied to a guy with nickname Carbetan in Materials Engineer occu code but apply for yours as both are in the same pool. You will most likely receive an ITA in this round 20th Sept. Below is my analysis for him.

"I could predict you may receive an ITA on the round of 20 Sept or the next two rounds. This is based on the statistic facts BIDP provided on the previous years and the recent months. 
Firstly, Look at the scores last year, it would drop to 60 points even earlier than this year (1st round of Sept already dropped to 60 but this was due to high number of ITAs and less number of high scores talents than this year )
Secondly, materials engineer occupation was not fully filled in the previous years and less competitive than other occupations. Most of ITAs in myimmitracker were 60-65 points. 
Thirdly, BIDP had mostly cleared all those with 65 points on 6th Sept (exactly for those with EOI on 3 Aug 18) so it is most likely the score will be dropped to 60 this 20th September round. In the mean time, we need to count in those new applications with 65 points and higher since 4th Aug.
Lastly but more importantly, whose with 60 points but submitted EOI early would got ITA first. With the current statistics which BIDP already gave out 63/1000 ITAs and maximum number of ITAs for this round is 1750, we can expect to have maximum 50 ITA for Materials Engineer.
If you could track how many applications with 60 points have submitted so far, you could give yourself a shot.

Good luck friend.


----------



## nguyenquybau (Sep 4, 2017)

pateltrus said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I will appreciate if someone could predict my chances of getting the invitation in coming rounds.
> 
> ...


Hi there

I could predict you may receive an ITA on Oct/Nov/Dec rounds. This is based on the statistic facts BIDP provided on the previous years and the recent months. 
Firstly, Look at the scores last year, it would drop to 60 points even earlier than this year (1st round of Sept already dropped to 60 but this was due to high number of ITAs and less number of high scores talents than this year )
Secondly, materials engineer occupation was not fully filled in the previous years and less competitive than other occupations. Most of ITAs in myimmitracker were 60-65 points. 
Thirdly, BIDP had mostly cleared all those with 65 points on 6th Sept (exactly for those with EOI on 3 Aug 18) so it is most likely the score will be dropped to 60 this 20th September round. In the mean time, we need to count in those new applications with 65 points and higher since 4th Aug.
Lastly but more importantly, whose with 60 points but submitted EOI early would got ITA first. With the current statistics which BIDP already gave out 63 ITAs/1000 and maximum number of ITAs for this round is 1750, we can expect to have maximum 50 ITA for Materials Engineer.
If you could track how many applications with 60 points have submitted so far, you could give yourself a shot.

Good luck friend.


----------



## Arun9032 (Sep 14, 2017)

Hi Tony ,

Could you please let me know when can i expect invite? 

ANZSCO - 263311
EOI Submitted on 17th Aug -17 - (189) / Point - 60 
EOI Submitted on 17th Aug -17 - (190 NSW) / Point - 65


Any chance of getting invite on 20th sept ?

Thanks in Advance:


----------



## hopespr83 (Sep 9, 2017)

Hi All,

I am new to this thread. 
DOE: 31st Dec 2016
Code : 263111
Points : for 189 60 points and for 190 (NSW & VIC)65 points

Kindly let me know if there any chances for me to get invited or not. If yes, by when can i expect?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## hopespr83 (Sep 9, 2017)

Hi All,

I am new to this thread. 

Code : 263111
Points : for 189 60 points , DOE: 31st Dec 2016
for 190 (NSW 65 points) , DOE: 31st Dec 2016
for 190 (VIC, 65 points) , DOE : 02 July 2017

Kindly let me know if there any chances for me to get invited or not. If yes, by when can i expect?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## mhr123 (Jul 4, 2017)

austaspirant said:


> Why CO asked for US PCC, how much time you stayed in US buddy and on which Visa? I am curious to know as I also frequently travel to US on B1 visa, however, never stayed for more than 1.5 months in any visit.


PCC is required in these 2 conditions :

1) If u have stayed anywhere for more than 6 months 
2) If u have stayed less than 6 months , but visited that place multiple times and after accumulation of these months/days it sums up to 6 month and above within 10 years.


----------



## GiridihToMelbourne (Aug 2, 2017)

Hi Guys.. 

Am I the only person who is waiting since 7 weeks approx for the ACS assessment results? 

I had submitted an application on the 1st of August and it is pending with some accessor since the 18th of August. 

Anyone who has received a positive assessment from the ACS last week?


----------



## RBS1920 (Sep 9, 2017)

nguyenquybau said:


> Hi there, I replied to a guy with nickname Carbetan in Materials Engineer occu code but apply for yours as both are in the same pool. You will most likely receive an ITA in this round 20th Sept. Below is my analysis for him.
> 
> "I could predict you may receive an ITA on the round of 20 Sept or the next two rounds. This is based on the statistic facts BIDP provided on the previous years and the recent months.
> Firstly, Look at the scores last year, it would drop to 60 points even earlier than this year (1st round of Sept already dropped to 60 but this was due to high number of ITAs and less number of high scores talents than this year )
> ...


Hi there,

Thank you for your response. I appreciate the analysis.

Kind Regards,
R.


----------



## austaspirant (Aug 18, 2017)

mhr123 said:


> PCC is required in these 2 conditions :
> 
> 1) If u have stayed anywhere for more than 6 months
> 2) If u have stayed less than 6 months , but visited that place multiple times and after accumulation of these months/days it sums up to 6 month and above within 10 years.


Dear bro, thanks for the information. Can you please help me in letting know the official source so that I can refer that. Also, please let me know the process of getting US PCC from India.

Thanks in Advance!


----------



## dillipreddy (Feb 9, 2017)

mhr123 said:


> PCC is required in these 2 conditions :
> 
> 1) If u have stayed anywhere for more than 6 months
> 2) If u have stayed less than 6 months , but visited that place multiple times and after accumulation of these months/days it sums up to 6 month and above within 10 years.


Is the second point u have mentioned is it for primary applicants only or for the spouse or husband, who are secondary applicants and not claiming any points


----------



## mhr123 (Jul 4, 2017)

austaspirant said:


> Dear bro, thanks for the information. *Can you please help me in letting know the official source so that I can refer that*. Also, please let me know the process of getting US PCC from India.
> 
> Thanks in Advance!


I came to know from a Mara Agent hired by my friend. He suggest that as per his exp. a lot of CO have asked for it. 

Regarding US PCC from INDIA... this thread might guide u http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ts-living-australia/783954-usa-pcc-india.html


----------



## mhr123 (Jul 4, 2017)

dillipreddy said:


> Is the second point u have mentioned is it for primary applicants only or for the spouse or husband, who are secondary applicants and not claiming any points


For the ones who is migrating with u.


----------



## Asheesh24 (Aug 2, 2017)

mhr123 said:


> PCC is required in these 2 conditions :
> 
> 1) If u have stayed anywhere for more than 6 months
> 2) If u have stayed less than 6 months , but visited that place multiple times and after accumulation of these months/days it sums up to 6 month and above within 10 years.


Hello Sir, 

I would like to know if it is 12 months ( DIBP) or 6 months. I have been a resident holder of Sultanate of Oman, but due to my studies i haven't stayed continuously . However, even if I add my the days I have stayed at the turn of 16 age, the number of months would be around 6-8 months.. Should i go for the PCC now..? I checked the government website ( Oman) and they require me to be there for the fingers prints as a resident... This worries me...

Thanks in Advance.


----------



## parth1310 (Jul 30, 2017)

mhr123 said:


> PCC is required in these 2 conditions :
> 
> 1) If u have stayed anywhere for more than 6 months
> 2) If u have stayed less than 6 months , but visited that place multiple times and after accumulation of these months/days it sums up to 6 month and above within 10 years.


Wrong. PCC is required for a country where you stayed a total of 12 months or more in the last 10 years. 

https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa-1/189-?modal=/Trav/Visa/Char


----------



## parth1310 (Jul 30, 2017)

Asheesh24 said:


> Hello Sir,
> 
> I would like to know if it is 12 months ( DIBP) or 6 months. I have been a resident holder of Sultanate of Oman, but due to my studies i haven't stayed continuously . However, even if I add my the days I have stayed at the turn of 16 age, the number of months would be around 6-8 months.. Should i go for the PCC now..? I checked the government website ( Oman) and they require me to be there for the fingers prints as a resident... This worries me...
> 
> Thanks in Advance.


If your total stay amounts to less than 8 months; I wouldn't worry about the PCC at this time. However, its entirely at the CO's discretion to ask for it. Be prepared to get it done it asked for.


----------



## rocktopus (Mar 6, 2017)

hopespr83 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am new to this thread.
> 
> ...


For 189, you're unlikely to get any invitation at any stage I'm afraid.

For 190 (VIC, NSW), it is very hard to estimate a time since the process is a lot less predictable.

I'd highly recommend to try and increase your points to at least 65 (if possible) for 189 in order to increase your chances.

Good luck!


----------



## srikala (Apr 20, 2017)

Hi friends

Hoping to get the invitation soon !!!!

My visa application(Skilled Independent visa (subclass 189):-
(Software Engineer (261313) - 65 points, lodged on april 2,2017)

a) Is it advisable to start the police verification and medical checkup now or should wait till I get EOI ?

b) We are in Brisbane in QLD. For medical verification checks how should I proceed, is there any standard medical board where we need to approach. Please provide any information you all can share in this regard. 

c) What would be the approximate expense for police checks( India & Australia) and medical checkup( We are two adults and a 6 year kid)


Thanks
Srikala


----------



## sraja (Jun 8, 2016)

Hi Friends,

Can anyone help me on the below query.

My visa application(Skilled Independent visa (subclass 189):-
(Software Engineer (261313) - 65 points, lodged on 29th August 2017).

1) Can anyone tell me when can i expect my invite for 261313 ???
2) Can i get a positive ACS for 5 points on my partner skills. She has completed Bachelors degree(B.TECH-Information Technology) with 1.4 Years of experience as a Software engineer). If i submit ACS for her. Is it possible for me to claim the 5 points./// or it's not possible as she is required to have 2 years of relevant experience.

Please help on the queries.

Thanks,
Raja


----------



## sraja (Jun 8, 2016)

Hi Friends,

Can anyone help me on the below query.

My visa application(Skilled Independent visa (subclass 189):-
(Software Engineer (261313) - 65 points, lodged on 29th August 2017).

1) Can anyone tell me when can i expect my invite for 261313 ???
2) Can i get a positive ACS for 5 points on my partner skills. She has completed Bachelors degree(B.TECH-Information Technology) with 1.4 Years of experience as a Software engineer). If i submit ACS for her. Is it possible for me to claim the 5 points./// or it's not possible as she is required to have 2 years of relevant experience.

Please help on the queries.

Thanks,
Raja


----------



## parth1310 (Jul 30, 2017)

srikala said:


> Hi friends
> 
> Hoping to get the invitation soon !!!!
> 
> ...


1. If you are confident you will get the invite soon. You can start the process. Alternatively, you can wait for the invite. You will get 60 days to lodge the visa; you can get these during this time. Or, you can do it after lodging the Visa. Choice is yours.

2. Check these links
https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa...th-requirement/arranging-a-health-examination
https://bmvs.onlineappointmentscheduling.net.au/oasis/Location.aspx

3. Indian PCC per person- AUD 65, Australian PCC per person- AUD 42. Medical Checkup per person- AUD 350-400.


----------



## srikala (Apr 20, 2017)

Thanks a lot


----------



## Khushsingh (Sep 6, 2017)

Hi All,
I have submitted EOI on 06/07/2017 with 65 points in 189 category on 261313.
What are the chances of getting a invite. Any prediction ?


----------



## Gil8 (Aug 30, 2017)

Yo... 

I submitted my EOI for 189 skilled general accountat on 30/8/17 with 75 points and still waiting.......


----------



## rocktopus (Mar 6, 2017)

sraja said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Can anyone help me on the below query.
> 
> ...


1) From current trends, you're looking at 5-6 months to receive invitation.


----------



## rocktopus (Mar 6, 2017)

Gil8 said:


> Yo...
> 
> I submitted my EOI for 189 skilled general accountat on 30/8/17 with 75 points and still waiting.......


You should get invited during the next round.


----------



## RobbieWill (Jul 27, 2017)

guys, please share your opinion.
What are the chances of getting invited next month for 60 pointers (non pro rata) with DOE of 31 July if the invitation cap remains 1750 per round?


----------



## paakhi2311 (Sep 6, 2017)

Please help to understand WORK EXPERIENCE is Counted from DATE TO DATE in EOI or it is taken MMYY Format.

As per ACS result, my Work Experience is consider valid after AUG 2009.

Consider it, I will have my Total Work Experience as of 8 YEAR with effective 1st Aug'17 or from 1st Sep 2017?

Please help to share valuable feedback, as it will be delay my DOE by One Month 

Thanks


----------



## gordon lam (Sep 18, 2017)

Hi everyone,

I am new here. Just wondering if anyone knows which month they start and finish the occupation ceilings for the 2017-2018?

I just wanna find out when the ceiling would likely to be capped for all the competitive occupations such as accountants and programmers here, so maybe those minority like me as a welder may have a chance to get initiation with only 60 points?

Cheers and good luck to everyone here,
Gordon
__________________
ANZSCO Code: 322313 First Class Welder

EOI-189: 01/09/2017 (60 Points, Age:30, Education; 10, English:10, Experience:5, Australia Study:5)
Invite: waiting


----------



## singhj07 (Sep 1, 2017)

RobbieWill said:


> guys, please share your opinion.
> What are the chances of getting invited next month for 60 pointers (non pro rata) with DOE of 31 July if the invitation cap remains 1750 per round?


Current non pro got invitations up to DOE 03/08/2017 at 65 and looks like it will go down to 60 may be this round or next.


----------



## singhj07 (Sep 1, 2017)

RobbieWill said:


> guys, please share your opinion.
> What are the chances of getting invited next month for 60 pointers (non pro rata) with DOE of 31 July if the invitation cap remains 1750 per round?





gordon lam said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I am new here. Just wondering if anyone knows which month they start and finish the occupation ceilings for the 2017-2018?
> 
> ...


Hopefully non pro points go down to 60 may be in this round or next. Moreover, ceilings are from Jul 2017 - Jun 2018


----------



## adishjain86 (Apr 27, 2017)

Your experience will be counted from 1 SEP 2009. Experience is counted on the monthly basis. When you fill file for EOI, just before submitting the application it will show your points on the Review page. I calculated my Ex. 7 years 11 months but when I filed EOI it showed me full points of the Experience 

There are factors which impact the overall experience such as the gap in between the 2 employment, if it is more than 2 days (Including the weekend) then 1 month is reduced.

So I would advise you to get the exact details from the from the EOI Review page instead of checking yourself.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

sraja said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Can anyone help me on the below query.
> 
> ...


2) Without 2 years of work experience your wife won't get a positive assessment from ACS, and hence won't be able to help you with 5 partner points.


----------



## Raghavan92 (Jun 6, 2017)

Raghavan92 said:


> Hi,
> My DOE is 8th Apr 2017 for 2613 with 65 points. As per the current trend, I should get an invite by 4th oct round. I did my PCC in the month of April 2017 itself. With my invitation on the way, will this PCC sufficient enough for the visa application or should I do it again as it has been around 5 months now? Moreover, how long the PCC is valid in India


Can someone help me out with my query ?


----------



## Nava_babu (Jul 25, 2017)

Hi Tony/ All,

I have applied for EOI on 15th Sept 2017 under 261311: Analyst Programmer

189 (Independent) with 65 points and 190 State Sponsorship ( NSW & Victoria ) with 70 points.

Can someone please tell me how much time it will take to get invite in current situation under 261311 code.

Many Thanks,
Babu


----------



## gordon lam (Sep 18, 2017)

singhj07 said:


> Hopefully non pro points go down to 60 may be in this round or next. Moreover, ceilings are from Jul 2017 - Jun 2018


Hi Singhj,

Thanks for your quick reply. Can I add up a few following questions?

1.Does it mean they separate the pro and non-pro for the invitations? So I dont need to wait until all the pro with 65pts to fill up their occupation ceiling before us (non-pro) to get invited? 

2.My workmate got the 190 from Victoria but the agent said its okay for him to work and stay in Perth, is this even possible? I was kind of worried of not getting my invitation before my visa expire next March so I might consider a 190 but i duno if there is any restrictions.

My mate a carpenter got the invitation with just 60pts in 2 wks a few months ago, I assume he must have submitted at the end of last year.

Cheers
Gordon


----------



## rajesh.prabha10 (May 16, 2017)

Thanks mate.It was helpful


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Raghavan92 said:


> Hi,
> My DOE is 8th Apr 2017 for 2613 with 65 points. As per the current trend, I should get an invite by 4th oct round. I did my PCC in the month of April 2017 itself. With my invitation on the way, will this PCC sufficient enough for the visa application or should I do it again as it has been around 5 months now? Moreover, how long the PCC is valid in India





Raghavan92 said:


> Can someone help me out with my query ?


Indian PCC is valid for 12 months. You took it too early and should get a new PCC again in Oct just a day or two before you lodge the visa because should you be granted the visa soon enough (before Apr 2018) then the IED will be 12 months from the PCC that you have with you now.


----------



## paakhi2311 (Sep 6, 2017)

*Thanks adishjain86*



adishjain86 said:


> Your experience will be counted from 1 SEP 2009. Experience is counted on the monthly basis. When you fill file for EOI, just before submitting the application it will show your points on the Review page. I calculated my Ex. 7 years 11 months but when I filed EOI it showed me full points of the Experience
> 
> There are factors which impact the overall experience such as the gap in between the 2 employment, if it is more than 2 days (Including the weekend) then 1 month is reduced.
> 
> So I would advise you to get the exact details from the from the EOI Review page instead of checking yourself.



Thanks adishjain86,

Yes I have checked my EOI and it showing Exp of 8 Years.

So DOE with 65 Points is effective 02 Aug 2017.


----------



## carlo77 (Aug 15, 2017)

Hi guys,

I need some help regarding my EOI entry.. during my initial entry of my EOI, I entered those experience that is assessed as relevant by ACS. I've read that those Not Related / Not Relevant should also be entered in the EOI, so I've edited and added the non relevant experience.

What happened the Not Relevant/Not Related experience that should be on top was added at the bottom.

Is this OK? There should be no problem, right?

Thanks!


----------



## carlo77 (Aug 15, 2017)

Hi guys,

I need some help regarding my EOI entry.. during my initial entry of my EOI, I entered those experience that is assessed as relevant by ACS. I've read that those Not Related / Not Relevant should also be entered in the EOI, so I've edited and added the non relevant experience.

What happened the Not Relevant/Not Related experience that should be on top was added at the bottom.

Is this OK? There should be no problem, right?

Thanks!


----------



## rosh.shan (Aug 23, 2017)

Can the same statutory declaration document given for ACS be used during submission of document of visa doxument ? Or a new one is required. What is the validity of the statutory declaration document ?


----------



## kiliko77 (Jul 3, 2017)

hopespr83 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am new to this thread.
> DOE: 31st Dec 2016
> ...


How were you able to apply to 190 for two states?


----------



## parth1310 (Jul 30, 2017)

carlo77 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I need some help regarding my EOI entry.. during my initial entry of my EOI, I entered those experience that is assessed as relevant by ACS. I've read that those Not Related / Not Relevant should also be entered in the EOI, so I've edited and added the non relevant experience.
> 
> ...


Chronological order should not be an issue. Alternatively, you can also remove all data and re-add them chronologically; correctly marking them as relevant/non-relevant.


----------



## adishjain86 (Apr 27, 2017)

paakhi2311 said:


> Thanks adishjain86,
> 
> Yes I have checked my EOI and it showing Exp of 8 Years.
> 
> So DOE with 65 Points is effective 02 Aug 2017.


Good. I think you will get invitation during October round. Please update your signatures with your ACS/DOE details.


Cheers,
AJ


----------



## muhammadrafay (Jun 18, 2017)

Is immitracker accurate ? to what extent ?


----------



## kumudnaugai (Sep 18, 2017)

Hi Guys

Very new member of this family.

I applied for EOI on 15th September. My ACS is positive for code 261313. The relevant experience is from 08/14 till date and experience before that is of 2 years from 4/12 till 4/14. So currently my relevant experience stands at 3 years 1 month. I scored 90 in PTE. All sections above 79. I am scoring 70 points for 189 visa. I have 2 questions that i need your help on:
1. Do i need to mention my 2 year experience that was not considered by ACS as relevant in EOI?
2. When can i expect and invite and what do i need to do after that?


----------



## aminn_524 (Feb 29, 2016)

Tomorrow, I expect an invite. I just wanna know what is the consequences if I do not add the non relevant experiences in EOI? Actually, I did not add 4 years experiences which were deducted by ACS, I know I can add it and make it as non relevant which will not affect DOE, but I really do not want to touch my EOI.

Tony and expert, I appreciate you answers.


----------



## Kamalbhai (Apr 10, 2017)

i suggest add it. If your points aren't change it will not change DOE.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

kumudnaugai said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Very new member of this family.
> 
> ...


1. Mention it but mark it as not-relevant.
2. Tomorrow.



aminn_524 said:


> Tomorrow, I expect an invite. I just wanna know what is the consequences if I do not add the non relevant experiences in EOI? Actually, I did not add 4 years experiences which were deducted by ACS, I know I can add it and make it as non relevant which will not affect DOE, but I really do not want to touch my EOI.
> 
> Tony and expert, I appreciate you answers.


Edit the EOI and add it. Points won't change and neither will the DOE. You can also add it while applying for the visa. These same records are copied into your visa application and are open to be edited/ changed/ added upon.


----------



## aminn_524 (Feb 29, 2016)

KeeDa said:


> 1. Mention it but mark it as not-relevant.
> 2. Tomorrow.
> 
> 
> Edit the EOI and add it. Points won't change and neither will the DOE. You can also add it while applying for the visa. These same records are copied into your visa application and are open to be edited/ changed/ added upon.


Really? I can edit my application even after invitation? if so, I will add it after I receive my invitation, if you sure I will not face any problem


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

aminn_524 said:


> Really? I can edit my application even after invitation? if so, I will add it after I receive my invitation, if you sure I will not face any problem


I spoke to someone from who lodged his 489 in the second week of this month and he confirmed it indeed is the case that these details are editable.


----------



## sahu_mantu (Feb 3, 2017)

Hello Pals,

I would like to do ACS for my new company. As ACS site for application has been renewed.
I am unable to edit any data for my past companies. Do I have remove and then again upload/update the information.

Is there anyone who has recently done skill assessment for new company to claim additional points (it means they had existing ACS account)


----------



## derik2020 (May 29, 2017)

Good luck everyone for tonight


----------



## rocktopus (Mar 6, 2017)

Nava_babu said:


> Hi Tony/ All,
> 
> I have applied for EOI on 15th Sept 2017 under 261311: Analyst Programmer
> 
> ...


For the 189, you're looking at an invite in 6 months time.


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

Nava_babu said:


> Hi Tony/ All,
> 
> I have applied for EOI on 15th Sept 2017 under 261311: Analyst Programmer
> 
> ...


Hi Babu

Yes, will be 2nd round of February 2018 if it moves an average of 1/2 month per invitation round - hopefully a bit quicker than last month initial movement as that would have included some extra second invites - so if it gets to 4th April 2017, you are on track for February

Regards

Tony


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

Raghavan92 said:


> Can someone help me out with my query ?


Hi

It would be great news for you and everyone if you got invite tonight but I expect it to get to about 4th April 2017 (which is close enough to you to say you have some chance).

PCC is fine for now - valid for 12 months as far as DIBP are concerned - if processing gets close to April you will need to re-do - also, when visa is granted, it will give you an initial entry date within 12 months of the PCC validity - so if you plan for a later arrival than April 2018, re-new the police clearance at the same time you do your medicals

Regards

Tony


----------



## sriram9621 (Apr 22, 2017)

Is there any chance for below EOI to get invitation in today's round...
Points : 65
DOE : 6th April 17
Job code : 263111

Tony/Experts, your advice is much appreciated..


----------



## Rogerwill (Sep 13, 2017)

Rogerwill said:


> Hello Tony and other experts:
> 
> I am new to this forum, and find it's very helpful. Could you kindly advise whether I can get invite before July 2019, because after June 2019, I will lost 5 points on my age. And my points of 189 EOI for 2613 will become 65 on 1st Dec 2017.
> 
> Thanks in advance



Can anyone give help me with my query. thanks


----------



## kumudnaugai (Sep 18, 2017)

How much points are you scoring now? If they are 70 you will get the invite before July 2019 surely.


----------



## Rogerwill (Sep 13, 2017)

kumudnaugai said:


> How much points are you scoring now? If they are 70 you will get the invite before July 2019 surely.


Currently my EOI points is 60, and will change to 65 on 1st Dec by adding 5 more points for working experience. Thanks


----------



## rinoshkk (Nov 23, 2016)

I have 65 points and my DOE was 30th March 2017. If I don't get invited in today's round, will my EOI get expired. Just wanted to confirm if there is an expiry date for EOI.

Thanks!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## ANAIN (Mar 20, 2017)

rinoshkk said:


> I have 65 points and my DOE was 30th March 2017. If I don't get invited in today's round, will my EOI get expired. Just wanted to confirm if there is an expiry date for EOI.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


Don't worry Bro

First of all you will definably get invite today in-case 0.01% you will get in next round. 

Secondly, every EOI will stay alive for 2 years.

Good Luck start preparing docs


----------



## pmishra28 (Sep 6, 2017)

rinoshkk said:


> I have 65 points and my DOE was 30th March 2017. If I don't get invited in today's round, will my EOI get expired. Just wanted to confirm if there is an expiry date for EOI.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


Hi,

EOI is valid for 2 Years. So if your EOI date was 30 March 2017. It will be valid till March 2019.


----------



## parth1310 (Jul 30, 2017)

rinoshkk said:


> I have 65 points and my DOE was 30th March 2017. If I don't get invited in today's round, will my EOI get expired. Just wanted to confirm if there is an expiry date for EOI.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


EOI is valid for 2 years from your DOE; till 30 Mar 2019 in your case.


----------



## aminn_524 (Feb 29, 2016)

rinoshkk said:


> I have 65 points and my DOE was 30th March 2017. If I don't get invited in today's round, will my EOI get expired. Just wanted to confirm if there is an expiry date for EOI.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


I have the same point, DOE and occupation code, hopefully , we both get invited by tonight


----------



## DrSylvie (Aug 12, 2017)

Hi Guys,
I recently got my EA assessment for Engineering Technologist. I am a Mechanical Engineer and working as design Engineer in Telecomm company for more than 1 year.
So should I claim 5 point for my telecomm work experience while launching EOI?


----------



## tkohulan (Aug 10, 2017)

I applied on 22nd of March with 65 points under 261313.. 

My hands already started shivering.... ( 9 hours and 51 minutes more )


----------



## muhammadrafay (Jun 18, 2017)

tkohulan said:


> I applied on 22nd of March with 65 points under 261313..
> 
> My hands already started shivering.... ( 9 hours and 51 minutes more )


Best of luck .. *Cheers*


----------



## shalinjames (Jun 27, 2017)

All the very best for those who are waiting for their invitations today.


----------



## kumudnaugai (Sep 18, 2017)

shalinjames said:


> All the very best for those who are waiting for their invitations today.


Thank you.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Lets see guys how it moves today! All the best everyone!


----------



## alex.alter (Sep 7, 2017)

invitation round starts today 19th ? or 20th ?


----------



## jatinpandey (May 17, 2017)

Hi Guys,

I have submitted EOI today. When can I Expect Invite?


Visa- 189 
Occupation: 262112 : ICT Security specialist
Points: 60
EOI Submitted: 19/09/2017


----------



## kumudnaugai (Sep 18, 2017)

The DIBP site says 20th.


----------



## parth1310 (Jul 30, 2017)

alex.alter said:


> invitation round starts today 19th ? or 20th ?


Tonight midnight AEST.


----------



## Raghavan92 (Jun 6, 2017)

Welshtone said:


> Hi
> 
> It would be great news for you and everyone if you got invite tonight but I expect it to get to about 4th April 2017 (which is close enough to you to say you have some chance).
> 
> ...


Thanks Tony. Yes, if am really lucky and if it moves with more than 14 day average, I might get it tonight. With the trend of the visa grant, I think it's better for me to do the renewal of PCC once I receive my invite.


----------



## Sumankarki (Aug 22, 2017)

Hi there Everyone, is there any chance for non pro rata for 60 pointers today, if yes whats the doe gonna be? Thanks in advance


----------



## pharisk (Mar 27, 2017)

Wishing everyone the best of luck for tonight's invitation round!!

I'm waiting myself with high hopes of getting my invitation tonight.


----------



## austaspirant (Aug 18, 2017)

Hi Tony and Other Experts,

I need your advice related to reference letter which I got from one of my colleague of my current company, in reference letter "Software Architect" is mentioned as his designation. I got positive assessment from ACS, however, recently, I came to know that his actual designation is "Associate Software Architect".

Will it may affect in visa granting? What I need to do as I lodged my EOI on 1st June and expecting invitation in Dec? 

Kindly help me as I am very confused and anxious related to this mistake.

Looking forward for your suggestions.


----------



## dip102p (May 1, 2017)

Good Luck everyone for today's draw.


----------



## Dgrover (Jul 7, 2017)

sriram9621 said:


> Is there any chance for below EOI to get invitation in today's round...
> Points : 65
> DOE : 6th April 17
> Job code : 263111
> ...


Last round it moved from 2nd Feb 17 till 13th Feb 2017 (11 days movement). Today's round it might reach Mar 1st week (if it moves by around15 days).

Unless something incredible happens tonight, with this trend you may get invite by Oct 2nd or Nov 1st round only.


----------



## ihmar2002 (Jun 26, 2015)

Hi there, 
Do you think I will get invited on this round? My eoi is date is 30 March with 65 score under 261312.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## austaspirant (Aug 18, 2017)

austaspirant said:


> Hi Tony and Other Experts,
> 
> I need your advice related to reference letter which I got from one of my colleague of my current company, in reference letter "Software Architect" is mentioned as his designation. I got positive assessment from ACS, however, recently, I came to know that his actual designation is "Associate Software Architect".
> 
> ...


Also, my colleague is working in this company since the last 8 years and I am since the last three years. My designation is "QC Architect".

Please help me.


----------



## sriram9621 (Apr 22, 2017)

Thanks for the update dgrover...


----------



## Nava_babu (Jul 25, 2017)

Welshtone said:


> Hi Babu
> 
> Yes, will be 2nd round of February 2018 if it moves an average of 1/2 month per invitation round - hopefully a bit quicker than last month initial movement as that would have included some extra second invites - so if it gets to 4th April 2017, you are on track for February
> 
> ...


Thanks Tony. Your reply is very much appreciated.


----------



## Silas91 (Sep 19, 2017)

Hi All, 

I have 65 points for 189 and updated EOI in 21 Aug. Hopefully, more 65 people will be invited tomorrow, then I will be invited by the end of this year!


----------



## Raghavan92 (Jun 6, 2017)

ihmar2002 said:


> Hi there,
> Do you think I will get invited on this round? My eoi is date is 30 March with 65 score under 261312.
> Thanks in advance.



You have very high chances of getting it today. Be prepared


----------



## jatinpandey (May 17, 2017)

Hi Guys,

please also help me with below:

I have submitted EOI today. When can I Expect Invite?


Visa- 189 
Occupation: 262112 : ICT Security specialist
Points: 60
EOI Submitted: 19/09/2017


----------



## rinoshkk (Nov 23, 2016)

parth1310 said:


> EOI is valid for 2 years from your DOE; till 30 Mar 2019 in your case.


Thanks guys for the assurance. I am much relieved now!!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## rinoshkk (Nov 23, 2016)

aminn_524 said:


> I have the same point, DOE and occupation code, hopefully , we both get invited by tonight


Good luck to you too!!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## alex.alter (Sep 7, 2017)

70 Software Eng 189. EOI submitted on the 6th Sept . Hoping for the best


----------



## sayeed123 (Jan 17, 2017)

can anyone advise me when will engineering technologist points drop to 65,
I have lodged EOI on 16th september 2017 with 65 points. how long will be the wait time.

Any experts please advise.


----------



## rrealansari (Nov 20, 2015)

65 Points *Mechanical Engineer* with DOE 1st March. 
Very hopeful to get an invitation today Evening🤞


----------



## meldney (Sep 6, 2017)

sayeed123 said:


> can anyone advise me when will engineering technologist points drop to 65,
> I have lodged EOI on 16th september 2017 with 65 points. how long will be the wait time.
> 
> Any experts please advise.


Yours' is non prorate occupation. So probably today. Last non pro rata cut off was on 3th Sept.

Skilled - Independent (subclass 189) 65 03/08/2017 3:09 am


----------



## sayeed123 (Jan 17, 2017)

engineering technologist falls under other engineering profession, falls under pro-rata.


----------



## meldney (Sep 6, 2017)

sayeed123 said:


> engineering technologist falls under other engineering profession, falls under pro-rata.


Oh really. Thanks for correcting. I am not following non ICT much, my mistake.


----------



## gee91 (Jul 19, 2017)

/hi guyz,

Any idea when i will receive an invite? 233211 civil engineer with 60 points?

Thanks


----------



## singhj07 (Sep 1, 2017)

meldney said:


> sayeed123 said:
> 
> 
> > can anyone advise me when will engineering technologist points drop to 65,
> ...


Cut off was 3rd of August not September.


----------



## Leonidus (Sep 6, 2017)

meldney said:


> sayeed123 said:
> 
> 
> > can anyone advise me when will engineering technologist points drop to 65,
> ...


----------



## kulaki0 (Sep 19, 2017)

Hello aplicants,

I just found this thread and became very disappointed... I submitted today my EOI with 65 points (sofware engineer 261313).

How long should I expect to wait to get an invitation? Should I expect to get one at all?

Thanks!


----------



## bnetkunt (May 2, 2017)

Hi Guys,
Please update after 4 hours .
If you have got invite in tonight's round.

Regards,
bnetkunt

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## MartinPlace (Jul 3, 2017)

kulaki0 said:


> Hello aplicants,
> 
> I just found this thread and became very disappointed... I submitted today my EOI with 65 points (sofware engineer 261313).
> 
> ...


I am sure that you will get it. However, based on the current trend, I think that you will need to wait 6 months for your invitation. You should expect to get it in March 2018, so just before all invitations are cleared out. Last rounds will be in April 2018.

Also according to iscah estimation you will get it in 6 months: Latest Estimates for your 189 EOI invitation - 9th September update - Iscah

Cheers!


----------



## kulaki0 (Sep 19, 2017)

MartinPlace said:


> I am sure that you will get it. However, based on the current trend, I think that you will need to wait 6 months for your invitation. You should expect to get it in March 2018, so just before all invitations are cleared out. Last rounds will be in April 2018.
> 
> Also according to iscah estimation you will get it in 6 months: (link removed)
> 
> Cheers!


Thanks for your answer! That is a bit longer waiting than I expected... but ok at least it seems I have chances.
I have also added interested states: Victoria, NSW and WA for 190. Does that make any difference?


----------



## MartinPlace (Jul 3, 2017)

kulaki0 said:


> Thanks for your answer! That is a bit longer waiting than I expected... but ok at least it seems I have chances.
> I have also added interested states: Victoria, NSW and WA for 190. Does that make any difference?



Well, Victoria and NSW are highly competitive, but for WA you have higher chances to get it quicker.


----------



## bnetkunt (May 2, 2017)

MartinPlace said:


> Well, Victoria and NSW are highly competitive, but for WA you have higher chances to get it quicker.


Hello Martin,

My EOI is May 17 2017
Code:261313

What could be my invite date?

Regards
bnetkunt

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## MartinPlace (Jul 3, 2017)

kulaki0 said:


> Thanks for your answer! That is a bit longer waiting than I expected... but ok at least it seems I have chances.
> I have also added interested states: Victoria, NSW and WA for 190. Does that make any difference?


and bear in mind that it is a pessimistic estimation. You might get it quicker than we think.
Let's see after today's round, how far we will move


----------



## MartinPlace (Jul 3, 2017)

bnetkunt said:


> Hello Martin,
> 
> My EOI is May 17 2017
> Code:261313
> ...


2nd round in November


----------



## Yeshas (Nov 6, 2016)

*Work experience*

Hello,

My '+' ve ACS assessment was sent to me last November and I could only claim 2 years of experience back then since I had only 2 years of experience. I have not submitted EOI yet. I just got a good PTE score. Now I have 3 years of work experience. Do you guys think I need to again apply for ACS certification for the thrid year of work experience to be certified or shall i just submit EOI with just 2 years of experience that has been certified by ACS?

Also, I applied for certification under 261312(Developer Programmer) occupation for the first 2 years of my career. But in the third year I have been working as a database admin. Should I mention this in the EOI online form? Or shall i just go ahead with just 2 years of work experience for EOI? 

Thanks!
Yeshas


----------



## Junaid.ejaz (Jul 18, 2017)

Hi Guys,
My DOE is 31 March 2017 occupation Analyst Programmer 2613. What are my chances in tonight's round?


----------



## aminn_524 (Feb 29, 2016)

Junaid.ejaz said:


> Hi Guys,
> My DOE is 31 March 2017 occupation Analyst Programmer 2613. What are my chances in tonight's round?


High chance, I think it would get to 2-3th April this round for 2613


----------



## Junaid.ejaz (Jul 18, 2017)

Thanks


----------



## allennaing (Sep 19, 2017)

Hi guys, I normally read what you guys have to say here but I just can't wait anymore. 

My job description is Podiatrist ( non-pro rata) Sitting on 60 points. I lodge my EOI back on July 21st. Since there are no invites for people who are sitting on 60 points, am I going to get an invite soon or at all? Please help!!!


----------



## singhj07 (Sep 1, 2017)

allennaing said:


> Hi guys, I normally read what you guys have to say here but I just can't wait anymore.
> 
> My job description is Podiatrist ( non-pro rata) Sitting on 60 points. I lodge my EOI back on July 21st. Since there are no invites for people who are sitting on 60 points, am I going to get an invite soon or at all? Please help!!!


This round's results will tell you what are your chances. 65 pointers invitations DOE is 03/08/2017, looks like you will have a chance soon. It will be interesting to see. Good luck


----------



## MartinPlace (Jul 3, 2017)

2 hours have left before next round 

Please rememeber the rule of thumb: *Once you get an invitation, first inform members of the forum, then family*


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

All the best guys! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## allennaing (Sep 19, 2017)

singhj07 said:


> This round's results will tell you what are your chances. 65 pointers invitations DOE is 03/08/2017, looks like you will have a chance soon. It will be interesting to see. Good luck



Thank you for your quick reply man, really appreciated!

I am a bit of a noob here. I am a bit unsure about that DOE thing. Is that the last cutoff date for people who were sitting on 65( non pro rata)?


----------



## singhj07 (Sep 1, 2017)

allennaing said:


> singhj07 said:
> 
> 
> > This round's results will tell you what are your chances. 65 pointers invitations DOE is 03/08/2017, looks like you will have a chance soon. It will be interesting to see. Good luck
> ...


DOE is date of effect. People who applied EOI on or before 03/08/2017 at 65 points has received invitations for non-pro rata occupations.
DOE is the date and time when you apply your EOI or update your existing EOI.


----------



## shalinjames (Jun 27, 2017)

For everyone here, it would be great if you guys post both DOE & Occupation code upon a successful invitation. 
For example: 
*Code: 2613
DOE: dd-mm-yy*


----------



## Sumankarki (Aug 22, 2017)

Hi there Everyone, is there any chance for non pro rata for 60 pointers today doe 29th june 2017, for nursing? Plz tony and all can you suggest me how long it will take more to be invited


----------



## aminn_524 (Feb 29, 2016)

One hour to go, all the best, lets hope to not subscribe for the October trend


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Sumankarki said:


> Hi there Everyone, is there any chance for non pro rata for 60 pointers today doe 29th june 2017, for nursing? Plz tony and all can you suggest me how long it will take more to be invited


not likely as per me.


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

Sumankarki said:


> Hi there Everyone, is there any chance for non pro rata for 60 pointers today doe 29th june 2017, for nursing? Plz tony and all can you suggest me how long it will take more to be invited


Not tonight - it may just get into the 60 pointers but that will be for May 2017 Telecomm Engineers - if it stays at 1750 for October, or close to that, then October will be a good chance for you

Regards

Tony


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

allennaing said:


> Hi guys, I normally read what you guys have to say here but I just can't wait anymore.
> 
> My job description is Podiatrist ( non-pro rata) Sitting on 60 points. I lodge my EOI back on July 21st. Since there are no invites for people who are sitting on 60 points, am I going to get an invite soon or at all? Please help!!!


Hi

If it gets into 60 pointers tonight, it will be the Telecomm Engineers for May and maybe early June - you may need huge numbers to remain for October and November (currently 1750 per round) to get invited in November

Regards

Tony


----------



## jamarnath (Jul 11, 2016)

By can we expect the confirmation email and is there any chances of me getting tonight


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

Leonidus said:


> meldney said:
> 
> 
> > Hi experts,
> ...


----------



## Yeshas (Nov 6, 2016)

*Work experience*

Hello,

My '+' ve ACS assessment was sent to me last November and I could only claim 2 years of experience back then since I had only 2 years of experience. I have not submitted EOI yet. I just got a good PTE score. Now I have 3 years of work experience. Do you guys think I need to again apply for ACS certification for the thrid year of work experience to be certified or shall i just submit EOI with just 2 years of experience that has been certified by ACS?

Also, I applied for certification under 261312(Developer Programmer) occupation for the first 2 years of my career. But in the third year I have been working as a database admin. Should I mention this in the EOI online form? Or shall i just go ahead with just 2 years of work experience for EOI? 

Thanks!
Yeshas


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

jamarnath said:


> By can we expect the confirmation email and is there any chances of me getting tonight


I don't think tonight.


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

jamarnath said:


> By can we expect the confirmation email and is there any chances of me getting tonight


Not tonight - looking like late October early November for you if it moves about 2 weeks per round - hopefully it moves a bit quicker than that as the previous movement of 12 days would have had extra second invites to clear - so this round tonight will give us a better read of the speed the 65 point backlog will clear.

Regards

Tony


----------



## jamarnath (Jul 11, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> I don't think tonight.


Since it moved in block of 2 - 2 months, isn't there any chance to move till May some date?


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

jamarnath said:


> Since it moved in block of 2 - 2 months, isn't there any chance to move till May some date?


The real queue started 8th March 2017 - so it moved only 12 days. 20th January 2017 to 7th March was a period of a few second invites - so not as densely populated as the queue from 8th March to 20th Marc hand onwards - so I think it will move more than 12 days but nowhere near 59 days

Regards

Tony


----------



## gee91 (Jul 19, 2017)

hi guyz,
any chance for 233211 civil ( non pro rata) with 60 pts??


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

gee91 said:


> hi guyz,
> any chance for 233211 civil ( non pro rata) with 60 pts??


Not tonight, Josephine


----------



## HENRYV (Jul 8, 2017)

All the best guys. 15 mins to go.


----------



## jamarnath (Jul 11, 2016)

HENRYV said:


> All the best guys. 15 mins to go.


Apart from email confirmation, is there any Live TV programarty: to view


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

Welshtone said:


> Not tonight, Josephine




What about 60 points Registered Nurse of 14 July DOB tonight?? I think your answer is NO, right??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kumudnaugai (Sep 18, 2017)

Hi Tony
Points 70
DOE 15th September 
Code 261313
Any chance of being invited today?


----------



## singhj07 (Sep 1, 2017)

Ramramram222 said:


> Welshtone said:
> 
> 
> > Not tonight, Josephine
> ...


We will find that out soon mate. There are chances that non pro will get invitations at 60. Let's see if in this round or next.
Good luck !


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

Ramramram222 said:


> What about 60 points Registered Nurse of 14 July DOB tonight?? I think your answer is NO, right??
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, it's no.

If it gets to 60 pointers for non-pros, it will be May and June Telecomm Engineers - when it gets to 21st June 65 pointers (probably in October) it will hit a dense backlog of all non-pro 65 pointers - so movement will be swift through May and up to 21st June

Regards

Tony


----------



## kirk1031 (Oct 8, 2015)

5 minutes to go,Good luck everyone!


----------



## singhj07 (Sep 1, 2017)

Welshtone said:


> Ramramram222 said:
> 
> 
> > What about 60 points Registered Nurse of 14 July DOB tonight?? I think your answer is NO, right??
> ...


Hi Tony,

65 pointers non pro has got invited up to DOE 03/08/2017. I am not sure which backlog you referred above?

Regards
Jay


----------



## Salimmanj (Apr 15, 2017)

All the best to one and all waiting fr invite..

261313 n doe around 25th march ....please update once u get invite ....


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

3 min to go guys!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HENRYV (Jul 8, 2017)

:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

So steady Progress, compared to last round, would be for the following resulting DOEs - 

Accountant 75 02nd September 2017 
Auditor 75 31st July 2017
electronics Engineer 65 15th August 2017
Mechanical Engineer 65 28th February 2017
Other Engineer 70 16th September 2017
ICT BA 70 27th July 2017
Software 65 4th April 2017
Network 65 28th February 2017
Non-Pros 65 19th September 2017

So anything past these dates is positive

Regards

Tony


----------



## anamul (Sep 19, 2017)

*Agricultural Scientist Invitation at 65 points*

I am an agricultural scientist, applied with 65 points on 30th August 2017. My skill occupation applicants got invitations in 65 on 23rd August and onward rounds. I did not get invitation on the 6th September, although in the ceiling I have seen only 10 people got invitation. If I do not get invitation tonight, shall I make a query, or wait?
Regards


----------



## reyno_obrien (Aug 8, 2017)

Welshtone said:


> So steady Progress, compared to last round, would be for the following resulting DOEs -
> 
> Accountant 75 02nd September 2017
> Auditor 75 31st July 2017
> ...


Hi Tony,
Hope ICT BA 70 27th July 2017 happens! my DOE is 18th Jul with 70 points!


----------



## singhj07 (Sep 1, 2017)

anamul said:


> I am an agricultural scientist, applied with 65 points on 30th August 2017. My skill occupation applicants got invitations in 65 on 23rd August and onward rounds. I did not get invitation on the 6th September, although in the ceiling I have seen only 10 people got invitation. If I do not get invitation tonight, shall I make a query, or wait?
> Regards


How come 23/08/2017 DOE has got invite because Skill Select shows only up to 03/08/2017 DOE has got invited?


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

reyno_obrien said:


> Hi Tony,
> Hope ICT BA 70 27th July 2017 happens! my DOE is 18th Jul with 70 points!


Guessing he means June


----------



## raghavs (Dec 13, 2016)

Welshtone said:


> So steady Progress, compared to last round, would be for the following resulting DOEs -
> 
> Accountant 75 02nd September 2017
> Auditor 75 31st July 2017
> ...


No Invite  70 points with DOE 29 July for 261111


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

anamul said:


> I am an agricultural scientist, applied with 65 points on 30th August 2017. My skill occupation applicants got invitations in 65 on 23rd August and onward rounds. I did not get invitation on the 6th September, although in the ceiling I have seen only 10 people got invitation. If I do not get invitation tonight, shall I make a query, or wait?
> Regards


You should get invite this round

Tony


----------



## reyno_obrien (Aug 8, 2017)

FFacs said:


> Guessing he means June


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

FFacs said:


> Guessing he means June


he is sharing risk free dates


----------



## Salimmanj (Apr 15, 2017)

Anyone received invite?


----------



## singhj07 (Sep 1, 2017)

anamul said:


> I am an agricultural scientist, applied with 65 points on 30th August 2017. My skill occupation applicants got invitations in 65 on 23rd August and onward rounds. I did not get invitation on the 6th September, although in the ceiling I have seen only 10 people got invitation. If I do not get invitation tonight, shall I make a query, or wait?
> Regards


Moreover, hopefully you will get an invite tonight. Please share here once you get it. I am waiting for mine as well. Non pro 65 DOE 18/08/2017.
Good luck


----------



## anamul (Sep 19, 2017)

Welshtone said:


> You should get invite this round
> 
> Tony


Thank you dear, eagerly waiting for that


----------



## kirk1031 (Oct 8, 2015)

Sep 15 Electrical engineer 70 points invited


----------



## itzrichie (Mar 18, 2016)

Received invite 
DOE : 27/03/2017
ANZSCO: 261313


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dishant22 (Jul 26, 2016)

Invited... 65 points.. 


233311 | 65 points | Awaiting Invitation


----------



## aminn_524 (Feb 29, 2016)

I got my invitation , 65 points, DOE : 30th March, 2613


----------



## singhj07 (Sep 1, 2017)

aminn_524 said:


> I got my invitation , 65 points, DOE : 30th March


Congrats mate


----------



## parth1310 (Jul 30, 2017)

anamul said:


> I am an agricultural scientist, applied with 65 points on 30th August 2017. My skill occupation applicants got invitations in 65 on 23rd August and onward rounds. I did not get invitation on the 6th September, although in the ceiling I have seen only 10 people got invitation. If I do not get invitation tonight, shall I make a query, or wait?
> Regards


Check your inbox mate. A friend of mine got invited tonight. Agricultural Scientist 65 points DOE 22 Aug.


----------



## HENRYV (Jul 8, 2017)

so strange..no invites till now?


----------



## alex.alter (Sep 7, 2017)

have to wait for my agent to forward it to me tomorrow. ( if invited ) ohh the pressure and excitement


----------



## singhj07 (Sep 1, 2017)

itzrichie said:


> Received invite
> DOE : 27/03/2017
> ANZSCO: 261313
> 
> ...


Congrats


----------



## KMS11 (Jan 25, 2017)

Code please


singhj07 said:


> Congrats mate


----------



## kirk1031 (Oct 8, 2015)

Oct 9 Telecommuncation Engineer 65 points invited!


----------



## anamul (Sep 19, 2017)

singhj07 said:


> Moreover, hopefully you will get an invite tonight. Please share here once you get it. I am waiting for mine as well. Non pro 65 DOE 18/08/2017.
> Good luck


Thanks bro. Sure I will share once received. Nervous. Good luck to you too


----------



## kumaonua (Aug 26, 2016)

Dear members,

Got invitation. All the best..

EOI : 26-Mar-2017
Category : 261313 (Software Engineer)
Point : 65
Invitation Date: 20-Sep-2017


----------



## jatinpandey (May 17, 2017)

I have 60 points for 189. My occupation code is 262112. (Non Pro rata)

EOI date is 19/09/2017. Can anyone predict invite date? pls, share.

Rgds


----------



## kumudnaugai (Sep 18, 2017)

Hi guys
Just got an invite.
Thank you all.


----------



## ausin61 (Aug 26, 2017)

EOI 14 Feb 233512 65 invited 
Thanks guys for your support 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## njbal68 (Jul 11, 2017)

263311 Telecommunications Engineer 65 points invited DOE 28/08/17.


----------



## aminn_524 (Feb 29, 2016)

kms11 said:


> code please


2613


----------



## greenhost (May 9, 2016)

I remember, some time in May-June the ACS website had sort of issues in accepting EOI applications. Is there any chance of cutoff date movement due to that?


----------



## Phil_Laurent (Jun 10, 2017)

261313 
Points 75
DOE 12/09/2017
Status: Invited


----------



## singhj07 (Sep 1, 2017)

Big news
Got invited
EOI: 18/08/2017
ANZSCO: 262112


----------



## AKExpat (Jul 30, 2017)

Hi Guys, 

I have not received email yet, but checked on skill select and status is invited..

Internal Auditor 189 - 75 points - DOE 18 July 2017


----------



## Jasmin Dcruz (Sep 18, 2015)

congratulations


----------



## greenhost (May 9, 2016)

Congratz!


----------



## singhj07 (Sep 1, 2017)

Big news
Got invited
EOI: 18/08/2017
ANZSCO: 262112
65 Points


----------



## HussamD (Aug 8, 2016)

Telecom Engineer 

10/8/2017
65 points 
invited


----------



## greenhost (May 9, 2016)

AKExpat said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have not received email yet, but checked on skill select and status is invited..
> 
> Internal Auditor 189 - 75 points - DOE 18 July 2017


Congratz! :thumb:


----------



## singhj07 (Sep 1, 2017)

AKExpat said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have not received email yet, but checked on skill select and status is invited..
> 
> ...


Same as mine

Skill select says "apply visa"


----------



## reyno_obrien (Aug 8, 2017)

Any ICT BA 261111 got invited?


----------



## Gill.jagminder (Sep 19, 2017)

Is there any invitation for occupation code 263111?


----------



## kirk1031 (Oct 8, 2015)

Auditor 75 points July 25 invited!


----------



## akhandel (Oct 14, 2016)

Status is still showing as SUBMITTED with EOI 5/April.... Wait is not over yet.....


----------



## anamul (Sep 19, 2017)

*Got Invitation*

Didn't receive the email yet, but my status has been updated in SkillSelect.
All thanks to almighty 
Thank you all for your support and suggestions


----------



## sayeed123 (Jan 17, 2017)

any invites for other engineers at 65 points


----------



## Jasmin Dcruz (Sep 18, 2015)

Gill.jagminder said:


> Is there any invitation for occupation code 263111?


No updates yet


----------



## rinoshkk (Nov 23, 2016)

Finally Invited!!!
2613, 65 points DOE 30-March

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chin4one (Sep 5, 2017)

INVITED

233311
Electrical Engineer
DOE 17 August 2017
65 points

Tony , Newbeinz and everyone here.. Thanks a lot for all your words. 
Everyone will get best things... Good Results

GOD BLESS YOU ALL


----------



## greenhost (May 9, 2016)

singhj07 said:


> Same as mine
> 
> Skill select says "apply visa"


Congratz Guys!


----------



## PezzaS (Aug 27, 2017)

Hey guys

Received invite (haven't received email yet, checked skill select)
25 August 2017 code 262112

Thank you Tony for you help.


----------



## Chimera (Aug 15, 2016)

I have to wait until morning to hear from my agent but looks like I've got my invitation. 
Congratulations on receiving the invitation guys.. it's been a long wait for me and this forum has been a big encouragement. 

261313/21st march/65 points


----------



## bnetkunt (May 2, 2017)

Anybody from 261313 for April 2017 Doe got invited?

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## sayeed123 (Jan 17, 2017)

anyone from 2339 occupation got invited with 65 points??


----------



## asadkhalid (Apr 18, 2017)

Any accountants here?


----------



## suhailsayed (Apr 20, 2016)

Congrats to all, who got invited!! 

Any invitations received for Software Engineer - 261313?

Thanks,

Suhail.
*189 EOI Updated Date:* 21-Jun-2017
*Job Occupation*: 261313 - Software Engineer
*189 Points:* 65


----------



## singhj07 (Sep 1, 2017)

anamul said:


> Didn't receive the email yet, but my status has been updated in SkillSelect.
> All thanks to almighty
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats

Even I have not received any email yet.


----------



## Vinopaal (Jun 9, 2016)

Invited. Timeline in Signature!!


----------



## singhj07 (Sep 1, 2017)

anamul said:


> Didn't receive the email yet, but my status has been updated in SkillSelect.
> All thanks to almighty
> 
> 
> ...


Finally received an email as well. ?


----------



## bnetkunt (May 2, 2017)

suhailsayed said:


> Congrats to all, who got invited!!
> 
> Any invitations received for Software Engineer - 261313?
> 
> ...


As of now 261313 It's stopped at March 30 for 65 pointers.No updates from April DOE for 261313

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## punit0000 (Jun 18, 2017)

Any invitation for Electronics Engineer ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## suhailsayed (Apr 20, 2016)

Vinopaal said:


> Invited. Timeline in Signature!!


So, Software Engineer's from March 2017 have been invited with 65 points. Not sure how more long I need to wait! 

Suhail.


----------



## osamapervez (Jul 5, 2017)

punit0000 said:


> Any invitation for Electronics Engineer ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Looks like no news


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StrugglerAnkush (Feb 9, 2015)

One of my friend has submitted EOI 2/04/2017, still didnt get any invite.

Code :- 261313

--
Ankush


----------



## GiridihToMelbourne (Aug 2, 2017)

Invited at 70 pts. 261313.. DOE 18th Sept
Waited at 65 since 11th April, Saved around 15 days by getting 5 partner points on 18th itself.


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

Congratulations to all those who got invited today

Good luck to ppl who didnt got it

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## aminn_524 (Feb 29, 2016)

suhailsayed said:


> Congrats to all, who got invited!!
> 
> Any invitations received for Software Engineer - 261313?
> 
> ...


yes, 30th March, 65 points


----------



## sriram9621 (Apr 22, 2017)

Any invitations for 263111 ??


----------



## stevesmithsgd (Apr 25, 2017)

any official information on that?


----------



## Jasmin Dcruz (Sep 18, 2015)

sriram9621 said:


> Any invitations for 263111 ??


none reported so far


----------



## aus189 (Jul 11, 2017)

FINALLY after painstaking wait of 6 months got INVITED

2613
EOI : 26.03.2017
65 points


----------



## Engineer04 (Aug 9, 2017)

Any 233513 with 65 points get the invitation? Please share your DOE.


----------



## stevesmithsgd (Apr 25, 2017)

*HI*



bnetkunt said:


> As of now 261313 It's stopped at March 30 for 65 pointers.No updates from April DOE for 261313
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


any official new around this?


----------



## Sudeepisin (Jul 1, 2017)

Got invite for 261313 - 75 points, DOE 07-Sep
Was waiting with 65 points from Apr 24th; got 10 points extra with PTE this month and bumped to 75 points.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Congratulations guys! All the best with visa lodge!!!


----------



## sumitgupta22 (Sep 27, 2016)

Congratulations all the guys who got invite today.. and all the best for future..


----------



## pharisk (Mar 27, 2017)

Although my waiting is not as long as others, I'm so glad to received my invitation today. Congrats to everyone else who received their invitation today as well. For those who are still waiting, please be patient and hold on to that dream. Never give up! 

Now on to the next stage


----------



## StrugglerAnkush (Feb 9, 2015)

2613, I think it got over at 30th march.

--
Ankush


----------



## sriram9621 (Apr 22, 2017)

No news about 263111 yet..


----------



## punit0000 (Jun 18, 2017)

Any invitation for electronic engineer after DOE 11/07/17, 65 pts ??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## raghavs (Dec 13, 2016)

Anyone got invite with 70 points for 261111 - iCT BA?


----------



## rjais (Sep 6, 2017)

*No Invite*

Hi Tony and Experts

My DOE is 31/3/2017, points 65. I didn't receive the invite today (20/9) under 261311. By this month end I will be loosing 5 points for age.

ACS deducted around 3.8 years of experience (out of 11 yrs) for 261311. I hope if I reapply for 261313 the deduction may be reduced. 

Please let me know if I can apply for ACS again under 261313 and can I change the same EOI.

Thank You


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

rjais said:


> Hi Tony and Experts
> 
> My DOE is 31/3/2017, points 65. I didn't receive the invite today (20/9) under 261311. By this month end I will be loosing 5 points for age.
> 
> ...


You can, many have done it. However, you should provide valid evidence that you qualify under 261313.


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

Has anyone from Non-pros got invited on 60 points today?? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gee91 (Jul 19, 2017)

any 60 point holders got invite ? Non pro rata!


----------



## suhailsayed (Apr 20, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> You can, many have done it. However, you should provide valid evidence that you qualify under 261313.


Hi andreyx108b,

When can I expect an Invite for either Class 189 or 190?

*189 EOI Updated Date:* 21-Jun-2017
*190 EOI Updated Date for NSW:* 21-Jun-2017
*190 EOI Created Date for VIC:* 03-Jul-2017
*Job Occupation:* 261313 - Software Engineer
*189 Points:* 65
*190 Points:* 70

Thanks,

Suhail.


----------



## klusarun (Jul 30, 2017)

Congrats to all who got invited !! Got invited 2611 Doe 5 sep 75 pts


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sumitgupta22 (Sep 27, 2016)

rjais said:


> Hi Tony and Experts
> 
> My DOE is 31/3/2017, points 65. I didn't receive the invite today (20/9) under 261311. By this month end I will be loosing 5 points for age.
> 
> ...


feeling sorry for you man.. you missed the train by a whisker.. I can totally understand your pain as I was also in the similar situation in Jan'17 and lost invite by few days..


----------



## Kaur preet (Jul 4, 2017)

Has anyone with 60 points got invited 263311 telecom engineer


----------



## rjais (Sep 6, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> You can, many have done it. However, you should provide valid evidence that you qualify under 261313.


Can't I use the same documents (R&R) that I have used for 261311 and taking a new R&R from current organization.


----------



## Wingmaker (May 1, 2017)

Ramramram222 said:


> Has anyone from Non-pros got invited on 60 points today??
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


From immitracker, 65 pointers Telecom Engineers up to September 5 are invited and no 60 pointers from May 2017 is invited. Looks like cutoff still is 65 points now.


----------



## SGtoAUS18 (Sep 5, 2017)

raghavs said:


> Anyone got invite with 70 points for 261111 - iCT BA?


 Don't see any update for 70 pointers on immitracker as well.. :smash::smash::fingerscrossed:


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

rjais said:


> Hi Tony and Experts
> 
> My DOE is 31/3/2017, points 65. I didn't receive the invite today (20/9) under 261311. By this month end I will be loosing 5 points for age.
> 
> ...


Oh man, that's too cruel. I'm really sorry for you. 

On your experience, 3.8 is an odd amount to deduct.


----------



## Gill.jagminder (Sep 19, 2017)

Congratulations to all folks who are invited . Is there any invitation for occupation code 263111 with 65 points?


----------



## anamul (Sep 19, 2017)

singhj07 said:


> Congrats
> 
> Even I have not received any email yet.


Thanks mate. Hope you'll get your invitation soon


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

Wingmaker said:


> From immitracker, 65 pointers Telecom Engineers up to September 5 are invited and no 60 pointers from May 2017 is invited. Looks like cutoff still is 65 points now.




This is the very sad news for 60 pointers Non pros as it didn't start invitations from this round. Next month will decide the fate for 60 pointers as if invitations caps get decreased, we won't receive invitations by April 2018.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rjais (Sep 6, 2017)

sumitgupta22 said:


> feeling sorry for you man.. you missed the train by a whisker.. I can totally understand your pain as I was also in the similar situation in Jan'17 and lost invite by few days..


I have also submitted the SS application for VIC on 14-AUg with 70 points (including 5 points for SS), not sure if I will get state sponsorship visa invite. Can I have two ACS skillsets and EOI pointing to two different ANZCO codes.


----------



## suhailsayed (Apr 20, 2016)

suhailsayed said:


> Hi andreyx108b,
> 
> When can I expect an Invite for either Class 189 or 190?
> 
> ...


For Software Engineer - 261313 Immi Tracker shows Invitations until the 26-05-2017. So, can I expect an Invite in October 2017?


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

rjais said:


> Hi Tony and Experts
> 
> My DOE is 31/3/2017, points 65. I didn't receive the invite today (20/9) under 261311. By this month end I will be loosing 5 points for age.
> 
> ...


That is tough- looks like it only moved 10 days.

I can't see what difference applying to ACS under 261313 will do, they will deduct the same amount of years experience as these two occupations are closely related and have the same relevant duties and same relevant Units for your qualification. Assume you will score extra 5 points by early next year for 8 years experience and get chance of invite next year ?

Regards

Tony


----------



## anamul (Sep 19, 2017)

singhj07 said:


> Congrats
> 
> Even I have not received any email yet.


Thanks bro


----------



## rjais (Sep 6, 2017)

Welshtone said:


> That is tough- looks like it only moved 10 days.
> 
> I can't see what difference applying to ACS under 261313 will do, they will deduct the same amount of years experience as these two occupations are closely related and have the same relevant duties and same relevant Units for your qualification. Assume you will score extra 5 points by early next year for 8 years experience and get chance of invite next year ?
> 
> ...


Thank you Tony


----------



## anamul (Sep 19, 2017)

Yes, email arrived


----------



## richardsibanda84 (Jul 24, 2017)

Hello, got my invite today


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

rjais said:


> Hi Tony and Experts
> 
> My DOE is 31/3/2017, points 65. I didn't receive the invite today (20/9) under 261311. By this month end I will be loosing 5 points for age.
> 
> ...


Bad luck mate and don't expect the ACS result to change if you reapply again. Their rule is either 2 years in the last 10 or 4 anytime in the past whichever gives you the best skill met date. Moreover, 261311 and 261313 belong to the same occupation group (share the same occupation ceiling, cut-off, etc), so why would you want to reapply?

Although you are losing age points, you may gain work experience points too, its unfortunate though that your DOE will change.


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

suhailsayed said:


> suhailsayed said:
> 
> 
> > Hi andreyx108b,
> ...


Hi ,

Is it true and confirmed that the backlog for 65 has moved until 26th May?

Regards,
Balaji K


----------



## dillipreddy (Feb 9, 2017)

Gill.jagminder said:


> Congratulations to all folks who are invited . Is there any invitation for occupation code 263111 with 65 points?


As of immitracker only one got invited with 65 points EOI is 16/02/2017


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

Ramramram222 said:


> This is the very sad news for 60 pointers Non pros as it didn't start invitations from this round. Next month will decide the fate for 60 pointers as if invitations caps get decreased, we won't receive invitations by April 2018.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Non pros will get invites after 1st round in April 2018 and will get all the invites from then as the Pro rata occupations will all have hit their ceilings.

but you are right, it looks like we will need 1750 per round for the 60 pointers to start getting invited on 4th October - a small reduction could mean 18th October

Regards

Tony


----------



## magnet_larry (Jul 4, 2017)

it seems like they are not inviting any accountants this round. Any thoughts?


----------



## rabs138 (Apr 21, 2015)

Welshtone said:


> Non pros will get invites after 1st round in April 2018 and will get all the invites from then as the Pro rata occupations will all have hit their ceilings.
> 
> but you are right, it looks like we will need 1750 per round for the 60 pointers to start getting invited on 4th October - a small reduction could mean 18th October
> 
> ...


You were right. I got invite in this round. 65 points telecom engineer. Eoi date 20th august

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

*==&gt; 189 EOI Invitations for September 2017*



Welshtone said:


> Non pros will get invites after 1st round in April 2018 and will get all the invites from then as the Pro rata occupations will all have hit their ceilings.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Do you think having min 1500 invitations caps for October round will ensure 60 points non pros invitations ( DOE 14th July) ?

Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

Ramramram222 said:


> Do you think having min 1500 invitations caps for October round will ensure 60 points non pros invitations ( DOE 14th July) ?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> ...


1500 could mean no 60 point invites until 18th October round - but could take a while to get to your DOE if it remains at 1500 every round - maybe December 2017

Regards

Tony


----------



## malik.afnan134 (Feb 8, 2017)

65 non pro rata 8-9-17 invited. 
Source: immitracker 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rjais (Sep 6, 2017)

KeeDa said:


> Bad luck mate and don't expect the ACS result to change if you reapply again. Their rule is either 2 years in the last 10 or 4 anytime in the past whichever gives you the best skill met date. Moreover, 261311 and 261313 belong to the same occupation group (share the same occupation ceiling, cut-off, etc), so why would you want to reapply?
> 
> Although you are losing age points, you may gain work experience points too, its unfortunate though that your DOE will change.



I thought if I apply for 261313, the number of years reduced will be 2 rather than 3.8. Feeling really bad as i have to wait till next year to get invite and Grant .


----------



## anamul (Sep 19, 2017)

Any other agricultural scientist got an invitation here?


----------



## DannyTheBoyy (Sep 5, 2017)

Congratulations to everyone who got their invites. I can confirm I got an invite for electrical engineer 233311 with DOE 20 August 2017 for 65 points. Good luck to everyone, and thank you everyone - this community is awesome.


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

rjais said:


> I thought if I apply for 261313, the number of years reduced will be 2 rather than 3.8. Feeling really bad as i have to wait till next year to get invite and Grant .


2 years if the ICT Major qualification is relevant to Nominated occupation - maybe 1.8 years experience was not recognised at all as non-relevant - it could be clear on your skills assessment - without seeing that I can't comment further

Regards

Tony


----------



## anamul (Sep 19, 2017)

Thanks mate, got invitation todayl  Good luck for the next steps


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

*==&gt; 189 EOI Invitations for September 2017*



Welshtone said:


> 1500 could mean no 60 point invites until 18th October round - but could take a while to get to your DOE if it remains at 1500 every round - maybe December 2017
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Alright. 

If they keep maintaining 1750 invitations for whole October and November month, when can I expect invitation for 14th July DOE ??

Cheers!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepu.smg11 (Sep 5, 2017)

malik.afnan134 said:


> 65 non pro rata 8-9-17 invited.
> Source: immitracker
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



What is your occupation code?


----------



## Roadzilla (Apr 20, 2017)

Got invitation today for 261313.


----------



## malik.afnan134 (Feb 8, 2017)

Deepu.smg11 said:


> What is your occupation code?




I just posted the information I did not got the invite 

Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Remo.paudel (Sep 6, 2017)

When can i expect my eoi
Chef - 351311
Eoi submitted - 14/07/2017
Eoi last updated - 18/07/2017


----------



## Remo.paudel (Sep 6, 2017)

When can i expect my eoi
Chef - 351311 on 60 points
Eoi submitted - 14/07/2017
Eoi last updated - 18/07/2017


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

Ramramram222 said:


> Alright.
> 
> If they keep maintaining 1750 invitations for whole October and November month, when can I expect invitation for 14th July DOE ??
> 
> ...


By end of November at latest I reckon

Tony


----------



## reyno_obrien (Aug 8, 2017)

Welshtone said:


> Ramramram222 said:
> 
> 
> > Alright.
> ...


Hi Tony, any updates for ICT BA 261111? We have no info as of now if anyone with 70 pts got invited..


----------



## suhailsayed (Apr 20, 2016)

kbjan26 said:


> Hi ,
> 
> Is it true and confirmed that the backlog for 65 has moved until 26th May?
> 
> ...


Oh yes!!


----------



## suhailsayed (Apr 20, 2016)

suhailsayed said:


> Hi andreyx108b,
> 
> When can I expect an Invite for either Class 189 or 190?
> 
> ...


Any replies?? Immi Tracker shows that 65 pointers for 261313 - Software Engineer having DOE: 26-May-2017 have been invited.


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

Welshtone said:


> By end of November at latest I reckon
> 
> 
> 
> Tony




OMG. I was hoping to get invited on 20 Sept or first round of October while 1750 invitation was released by DIBP. Now things have totally changed within a month as 1750 for whole October won't give me invitation. It's really getting tougher each and every day. 

Anyways thanks for quick response mate.

Cheers!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

suhailsayed said:


> Any replies?? Immi Tracker shows that 65 pointers for 261313 - Software Engineer having DOE: 26-May-2017 have been invited.


30th March sounds more accurate as I think someone with DOE for 2nd April did not get invited

Tony


----------



## rjais (Sep 6, 2017)

Welshtone said:


> 2 years if the ICT Major qualification is relevant to Nominated occupation - maybe 1.8 years experience was not recognised at all as non-relevant - it could be clear on your skills assessment - without seeing that I can't comment further
> 
> Regards
> 
> Tony


Tony below are the details.

Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261311 (Analyst Programmer) of the ANZSCO Code.
Your qualifications have been assessed as follows:

Your Master of Computer Applications from Osmania University completed August 2008 has
been assessed as comparable to an AQF Master Degree with a major in computing.

Your Bachelor of Science in Computer Science and Engineering from Osmania University
completed April 2005 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a
major in computing.

The following employment after February 2009 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately
skilled level and relevant to 261311 (Analyst Programmer) of the ANZSCO Code.
Dates: 07/05 - 08/09 (4yrs 1mths)
Position: Senior Software Engineer
Employer: Tech Mahindra
Country: INDIA


----------



## devmech (Sep 8, 2017)

At what time GMT are the invitations sent?

Thank you


----------



## Remo.paudel (Sep 6, 2017)

Hi Tony
When can i expect my eoi
Chef - 351311 on 60 points
Eoi submitted - 14/07/2017
Eoi last updated - 18/07/2017
Thank you


----------



## rabs138 (Apr 21, 2015)

Got invited telecom engineer 65 points. Eoi date 20th aug. Invited today

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## kumaonua (Aug 26, 2016)

Dear Group Members,

Just now I got an invite for 189-Visa. Anyone please advice me how to generate HAP ID for medical test before 189-Visa lodging.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Maxkhan (Feb 19, 2017)

Dears ,

ANZSCO 233411 electronics engineers moved i think till maximum DOE by last week of july 2017.


Regards,,


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

rjais said:


> I thought if I apply for 261313, the number of years reduced will be 2 rather than 3.8. Feeling really bad as i have to wait till next year to get invite and Grant .


From Skills Assessment Guidelines for Applicants - July 2017.pdf:

Bachelor Degree or Higher with an ICT Major
• If your degree is assessed as having an *ICT major* which is closely related to your nominated occupation, you will require *2 years* relevant work experience completed within the past *10 years* or *4 years* relevant work experience completed anytime in your past work history (whichever provides the earliest skill date) to meet the suitability criteria.

I am sure the above rule caused them to deduct 3.8 years instead of 2 years so as to give you the best possible outcome.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

kumaonua said:


> Dear Group Members,
> 
> Just now I got an invite for 189-Visa. Anyone please advice me how to generate HAP ID for medical test before 189-Visa lodging.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Congrats.

See here: *http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...dical-before-visa-invitation-possibility.html*


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

rjais said:


> Tony below are the details.
> 
> Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261311 (Analyst Programmer) of the ANZSCO Code.
> Your qualifications have been assessed as follows:
> ...


It cannot be just this. Please post the entire result. Employment episodes after 08/09 are missing in your above post.


----------



## SGtoAUS18 (Sep 5, 2017)

reyno_obrien said:


> Hi Tony, any updates for ICT BA 261111? We have no info as of now if anyone with 70 pts got invited..


Experts any information here?


----------



## tarungupta1688 (Jan 2, 2017)

Congratulations for the invite guyz😊😊

Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk


----------



## SGtoAUS18 (Sep 5, 2017)

SGtoAUS18 said:


> Experts any information here?


Immitracker - 09/06 with 70 points received today - 261111


----------



## nitesh120 (Sep 19, 2017)

Hi All

just a quick question I originally applied my EOI in FEB updated it on 19th AUG 2017 with no change n points. Does this effect my position in queue.

ICT Business Analyst
65 points
189


----------



## 1441889 (Mar 22, 2017)

nitesh120 said:


> Hi All
> 
> just a quick question I originally applied my EOI in FEB updated it on 19th AUG 2017 with no change n points. Does this effect my position in queue.
> 
> ...


Nope. You can confirm by looking at your DOE in SkillSelect


----------



## scorpion24 (Mar 13, 2017)

rjais said:


> Tony below are the details.
> 
> Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261311 (Analyst Programmer) of the ANZSCO Code.
> Your qualifications have been assessed as follows:
> ...


In addition to what Keeda mentioned, If you provide when you went for ACS assessment it is easy to analyse your ACS result.


----------



## nitesh120 (Sep 19, 2017)

corlelon said:


> Nope. You can confirm by looking at your DOE in SkillSelect



Actually my DOE now shows 19th August so i am confused


----------



## nitesh120 (Sep 19, 2017)

SGtoAUS18 said:


> Immitracker - 09/06 with 70 points received today - 261111


Can you please help me with Immitraker link? Thanks


----------



## tdd123123 (Apr 16, 2017)

Hi friends

Seens 261313 are cleared till 30th march congrats to all.

Tony now that you have seen movement of 10 to 12 days for 65 pointers for 2613 please advise whne should i expect invite with 65 points DOE july 3 2017


----------



## RedAfle (Oct 13, 2016)

Didn't get my invitation today 
261312 - 65 points - EOI 10th of April


----------



## jb0404 (Apr 23, 2017)

Welshtone said:


> 30th March sounds more accurate as I think someone with DOE for 2nd April did not get invited
> 
> Tony


Tony,

Does 261313,11,12 and 14 fall under that same 2613 pool quota ? i.e. 310 per invitation round. Or do they have sub divided quota within 310? 

The reason why I ask is, 261311 received till 30th March DOE and someone in Immitracker is reporting May for 261313. 

Sent from my LG-H820 using Tapatalk


----------



## Engineer04 (Aug 9, 2017)

Any 23351 got invitation in today's round? Please share your EOI submission date. 

Sent from my Infinix Zero 4 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## rrealansari (Nov 20, 2015)

Engineer04 said:


> Any 23351 got invitation in today's round? Please share your EOI submission date.
> 
> Sent from my Infinix Zero 4 Plus using Tapatalk




So far 14th feb EOI confirmed to received invite.


----------



## Engineer04 (Aug 9, 2017)

rrealansari said:


> So far 14th feb EOI confirmed to received invite.


From where you get this information? Can you please share its link  

Sent from my Infinix Zero 4 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## rrealansari (Nov 20, 2015)

Engineer04 said:


> From where you get this information? Can you please share its link
> 
> Sent from my Infinix Zero 4 Plus using Tapatalk




It's here same group.


----------



## Engineer04 (Aug 9, 2017)

Any update on the immitracker? 

Sent from my Infinix Zero 4 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## rrealansari (Nov 20, 2015)

Engineer04 said:


> Any update on the immitracker?
> 
> Sent from my Infinix Zero 4 Plus using Tapatalk




Immitracker says 8th Feb. 
wait till tomorrow to get better picture. I am also waiting for my consultant to confirm me.
EOI 1st March 2335


----------



## Engineer04 (Aug 9, 2017)

rrealansari said:


> Immitracker says 8th Feb.
> wait till tomorrow to get better picture. I am also waiting for my consultant to confirm me.
> EOI 1st March 2335


Your points? Don't you have the provision to check it yourself? 

Sent from my Infinix Zero 4 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## rockyNW (Nov 20, 2016)

I received invite today. 65 Points EOI Date 18/Feb/17.


----------



## Engineer04 (Aug 9, 2017)

rockyNW said:


> I received invite today. 65 Points EOI Date 18/Feb/17.


For 23351? 

Sent from my Infinix Zero 4 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## gbedan (Aug 22, 2017)

rockyNW said:


> I received invite today. 65 Points EOI Date 18/Feb/17.


Congratulations bro.....


----------



## rockyNW (Nov 20, 2016)

engineer04 said:


> for 23351?
> 
> Sent from my infinix zero 4 plus using tapatalk


263111 | computer network and systems engineer


----------



## Engineer04 (Aug 9, 2017)

Congrats 

Sent from my Infinix Zero 4 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## bnetkunt (May 2, 2017)

Hello Tony,

Please let me know your prediction.

DOE: 17 May 2017
Code:261313

Regards
bnetkunt

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## wilpal (Jul 10, 2017)

suhailsayed said:


> Any replies?? Immi Tracker shows that 65 pointers for 261313 - Software Engineer having DOE: 26-May-2017 have been invited.


No. My DOE is 16th May. for 261313. Still waiting.
where did you check 26th may invited ? can you share more details please.


----------



## jb0404 (Apr 23, 2017)

bnetkunt said:


> Hello Tony,
> 
> Please let me know your prediction.
> 
> ...


I came up with below table when I tried to find a trend based on 16 days movement in cutoff between each invitation round, but it looks like its moving lot slower than that. 









Sent from my LG-H820 using Tapatalk


----------



## wilpal (Jul 10, 2017)

StrugglerAnkush said:


> One of my friend has submitted EOI 2/04/2017, still didnt get any invite.
> 
> Code :- 261313
> 
> ...


this was close !


----------



## bnetkunt (May 2, 2017)

jb0404 said:


> I came up with below table when I tried to find a trend based on 16 days movement in cutoff between each invitation round, but it looks like its moving lot slower than that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh ok thx for sharing tat table.
As per tat table I should be invited in November 1 round.Due to the delay I will keep hope in December 1st round

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## jb0404 (Apr 23, 2017)

bnetkunt said:


> Oh ok thx for sharing tat table.
> As per tat table I should be invited in November 1 round.Due to the delay I will keep hope in December 1st round
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


Np...I was looking at Dec 65-261313-06/27, but now thinking if Feb is a possibility, 10 days movement scares me!.. Lot of demands and backlog. Also, some 65 pointers upgraded to 70+ by retaking PTE or through spouse points, perhaps that decreases the queue a little but the new eoi will fill the offset gap. Keeping fingers crossed. Good Luck to you and everybody else. 

Sent from my LG-H820 using Tapatalk


----------



## jb0404 (Apr 23, 2017)

bnetkunt said:


> Oh ok thx for sharing tat table.
> As per tat table I should be invited in November 1 round.Due to the delay I will keep hope in December 1st round
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


My bad there is an error in the table, i moved the invite date by 16 days. It should be 14days. I'll share the most up-to-date one.

Sent from my LG-H820 using Tapatalk


----------



## rjais (Sep 6, 2017)

KeeDa said:


> rjais said:
> 
> 
> > Tony below are the details.
> ...


Received ACS report on 24 march'17

Below are remaining details

Dates: 09/09 - 01/10 (0yrs 4mths) Position: Senior Software Engineer Employer: TetraSoft India Private Limited Country: INDIA 

Dates: 01/10 - 05/11 (1yrs 4mths) 
Position: Senior Software Engineer Employer: HSBC Software Development India Pvt Ltd Country: INDIA 

Dates: 07/11 - 11/11 (0yrs 5mths) 
Position: Team Lead Employer: Zensar Technologies Limited Country: INDIA 

Dates: 03/12 - 04/13 (1yrs 1mths) Position: Tech Lead Employer: Spectra Force Technologies India Pvt Ltd Country: INDIA 

Dates: 12/13 - 08/14 (0yrs 9mths) Position: MFM Developer Employer: Samsdegorec Software Services Private Limited Country: INDIA 

Dates: 09/14 - 03/17 (2yrs 6mths) Position: Technology Lead Employer: Broadridge Financial Solutions Country: INDIA


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

rjais said:


> Received ACS report on 24 march'17
> 
> Below are remaining details
> 
> ...


The issue you've been caught with is that there is a gap in your experience, making it impossible to get 15 points using the "2 years in last 10" calculation. If your experience is without breaks, you can have 2 years in last 10 used for skills met, then 8 years for points. AS it stand you need to have 12 years total experience to be able to get those max points - 4 years + 8 for points (and of course 8 of those in the past 10). I find it very unfair, especially for women taking maternity leave.


----------



## visionau2017 (Sep 2, 2017)

Any updates on results of the EOI round

Sent from my SM-T561 using Tapatalk


----------



## visionau2017 (Sep 2, 2017)

What chances of 65 points-233512- eoi filed on 26.8.17 getting an invite?

Sent from my SM-T561 using Tapatalk


----------



## jb0404 (Apr 23, 2017)

bnetkunt said:


> Oh ok thx for sharing tat table.
> As per tat table I should be invited in November 1 round.Due to the delay I will keep hope in December 1st round
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


Hopefully, I got right this time. Not 100% sure, but with whatever I understood so far. This is what I could come up with based on current trend and assumption.









Sent from my LG-H820 using Tapatalk


----------



## kirk1031 (Oct 8, 2015)

Nope,65 points still this round,cut off is Sep 12


----------



## kirk1031 (Oct 8, 2015)

Just clear to Feb, still sometime to wait


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

rjais said:


> Received ACS report on 24 march'17
> 
> Below are remaining details
> 
> ...


Hi Jais

With the gaps it looks like you may get 8/10 by September 2018, assuming you continued working in that last position ?

But there is something not quite right with your initial experience assessment.

It recognises experience from 07/05 to 08/09 and so should either deduct 2 or 4 years depending on whether your qualification is relevant or not.

I think what has happened is that the considered your degree as not relevant and so wanted 4 years - by the time you got 3 years experience, you then got your Masters which was considered relevant - so they put you back to a 2 year experience requirement and gave you 50% credit for the 3 years already worked - so you needed a further 6 months of post masters experience.

Regards


tony


----------



## Roadzilla (Apr 20, 2017)

jb0404 said:


> Hopefully, I got right this time. Not 100% sure, but with whatever I understood so far. This is what I could come up with based on current trend and assumption.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can you reattach it. Cant really see what is written.


----------



## rocktopus (Mar 6, 2017)

visionau2017 said:


> What chances of 65 points-233512- eoi filed on 26.8.17 getting an invite?
> 
> Sent from my SM-T561 using Tapatalk


65 pointers for 2335 with DOE around beginning February 2017 got invited.

So there's basically a 7+ months backlog of 65 pointers to be cleared before you get an invite. Could take quite a while, and it's possible the quota will be reached before the backlog is cleared... good luck!


----------



## Dgrover (Jul 7, 2017)

Hi Tony

Disappointed to see that for 2631, movement in this round for 65 pointers is just 7 days as compared to 11 days in the last round. 

Though I may sound pessimistic but at this pace, 65 DOEs post May-June 2017 are unlikely to get invites this year. And with ever increasing 70 pointers, next year too 65 laggards of this year would find it very difficult.

What do you suggest for such guys with no chance to increase the points?


----------



## pmishra28 (Sep 6, 2017)

Can i Expect Invite in First round of October, since invitation handed till 30th March? someone please share the link for October 2017 189 forum.


----------



## Wireframe (May 18, 2017)

Congrats to All who got invited!!

I would request you all, to withdraw your applications from subclass 190 so that others who have applied can get those.


----------



## rocktopus (Mar 6, 2017)

Dgrover said:


> Hi Tony
> 
> Disappointed to see that for 2631, movement in this round for 65 pointers is just 7 days as compared to 11 days in the last round.
> 
> ...


For 2631 it is indeed looking very unlikely for people that have submitted EOI after April/June 2017. Waiting to see the official results but I'm expecting there now is probably more or less 600 invites left for this occupation, so the invitation ceiling could potentially be reached within the next 3 rounds...

If you can't increase your points I'm afraid your options are very limited here. Maybe there's the possibility to try and get your skills assessed under a slightly different occupation that invites more people (eg. 2613), but that could be quite tricky depending on how specialized you are. Or try under state sponsorship, maybe?

Source: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...KOgzNOYKbjSmqLOXAbsDvCEfWyY/edit#gid=60434043


----------



## sriram9621 (Apr 22, 2017)

Congratulations to all who got invited !!!!

Looks like I need to wait for nov'17 rounds to reach DOE to April with the current movement..
Points : 65
DOE : 6th April 17
Occupation code : 263111


----------



## Gil8 (Aug 30, 2017)

Hi all

I lodged my 75 EOI on 30/8/17 and haven't got invited. 

How long do you think I have to wait before receiving the invitation? 

Thank you


----------



## yogesh120889 (Sep 23, 2013)

I am joining this club with updated points.

189 - 65 points - 17 sep 2017
190 - 70 points - VIC - 17 sep 2017

These are my PTE attempts
1 - W 76 R 82 S 90 L 79
2 - W 84 R 73 S 75 L 79
3 - W 57 R 63 S 67 L 58 [Since I did not complete listening part]
4 - W 80 R 78 S 85 L 82

I am losing 1/2 marks in any of the sections.
I am aiming for 79+
bad luck circulates me.


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

Welshtone said:


> Hi Jais
> 
> With the gaps it looks like you may get 8/10 by September 2018, assuming you continued working in that last position ?
> 
> ...


Tony,

They've used 2 years of experience, but that has to be in the last 10 years. So the first chunk of experience is discarded for this purpose.


----------



## Struggle12 (Dec 19, 2016)

Hi Tony and experts, I have 70 points in 190 in 21313 when can I expect invitation?any idea.. didn't apply yet but planning to apply sponsorship for Victoria..


----------



## Struggle12 (Dec 19, 2016)

And for 189 I have applied on 4 th sept can I expect invitation in this year.. points 65 and 21313


----------



## jb0404 (Apr 23, 2017)

Roadzilla said:


> Can you reattach it. Cant really see what is written.


Sorry, here you go. Hope it is readable









Sent from my LG-H820 using Tapatalk


----------



## yogesh120889 (Sep 23, 2013)

jb0404 said:


> Sorry, here you go. Hope it is readable
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No chance for me in this year. :smash:


----------



## tchinyi (Aug 25, 2015)

yogesh120889 said:


> No chance for me in this year. :smash:


i can't see the cut off points in the chart, all 65 pointers or ??


----------



## jb0404 (Apr 23, 2017)

yogesh120889 said:


> No chance for me in this year. :smash:


You never know. Lets hope the queue moves 15-20 days each round. This is just based on how it is moving. Keeping fingers crossed that it moves much better

Sent from my LG-H820 using Tapatalk


----------



## yogesh120889 (Sep 23, 2013)

tchinyi said:


> i can't see the cut off points in the chart, all 65 pointers or ??


Yes it looks for 65 pointers


----------



## ravinder.529 (Mar 10, 2017)

I got the invitation today. Thanks all the members here for support.


----------



## jb0404 (Apr 23, 2017)

tchinyi said:


> i can't see the cut off points in the chart, all 65 pointers or ??


Yes, its for 65 and below. 70 and 75 get it in the next round. 

Sent from my LG-H820 using Tapatalk


----------



## tchinyi (Aug 25, 2015)

yogesh120889 said:


> Yes it looks for 65 pointers


where you see it ?


----------



## yogesh120889 (Sep 23, 2013)

jb0404 said:


> You never know. Lets hope the queue moves 15-20 days each round. This is just based on how it is moving. Keeping fingers crossed that it moves much better
> 
> Sent from my LG-H820 using Tapatalk


Yes hopefully. But it all depends :fingerscrossed:


----------



## yogesh120889 (Sep 23, 2013)

tchinyi said:


> where you see it ?


Its just a prediction for 65 points based on 10/15 days movement.


----------



## jb0404 (Apr 23, 2017)

A clean chart to avoid confusion, Again this may be correct or totally incorrect. My intention is not to mislead. If anyone finds any error. Please let me know, I will correct it


----------



## Struggle12 (Dec 19, 2016)

Congratulations.. could you tell us Ur occupation,points and doe


ravinder.529 said:


> I got the invitation today. Thanks all the members here for support.


----------



## ravinder.529 (Mar 10, 2017)

Struggle12 said:


> Congratulations.. could you tell us Ur occupation,points and doe


Hi, DOE = 17-Aug. code - 263312, poits =65.
Detail is there in my signature.


----------



## Engineer04 (Aug 9, 2017)

rrealansari said:


> Immitracker says 8th Feb.
> wait till tomorrow to get better picture. I am also waiting for my consultant to confirm me.
> EOI 1st March 2335


Any updates dear? 

Sent from my Infinix Zero 4 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## kaushik.sr (Jul 20, 2017)

Congrats to all who got the invite....

Any idea till what date has the invite moved for 2613XX? Is it Apr 7 or Mar 31? Please advice on the date to expect the invite for Jun 30 - 261313, 65...

Regards
Kaushik S


----------



## mehtamohit1812 (Aug 11, 2017)

Its till March 30th.


----------



## Asheesh24 (Aug 2, 2017)

*Medicals- HAPID*

Can a applicant currently on student visa residing in Australia, complete his medicals offshore when received an invite? I am planning to go back home during the vacations and have lodged an EOI...


----------



## aminn_524 (Feb 29, 2016)

hi guys, 

I am going to lodge my visa, so I am preparing the medical reports for my wife and I. I generated the HAP id + referral letter in July before I got my invitation, now my question is that can I print out the previous forms that I have generated to do medical screening? and in my account I also see this : 

This My Health Declaration form has been successfully submitted to the department.

Is that normal?


----------



## satish5b8 (Oct 2, 2015)

aminn_524 said:


> hi guys,
> 
> I am going to lodge my visa, so I am preparing the medical reports for my wife and I. I generated the HAP id + referral letter in July before I got my invitation, now my question is that can I print out the previous forms that I have generated to do medical screening? and in my account I also see this :
> 
> ...


Yes you could. No problem.


----------



## hridesh1987 (Aug 22, 2017)

*Form 80 help*

Hi Team,

I have one query, please help.

On my passport, my father name contains middle name but actually in all his IDs, no middle name has been mentioned. Even i am unsure how did it come on my passport.

Please can you confirm what should i mention as form 80 asks specially asks father's name. can DIBP ask ID proofs of parents?


----------



## satish5b8 (Oct 2, 2015)

hridesh1987 said:


> Hi Team,
> 
> I have one query, please help.
> 
> ...


Usually DIBP will not ask parents ID's. what could be father name mentioned in your edu docs and other docs like your aadhar and birth certifcate?.


----------



## hridesh1987 (Aug 22, 2017)

satish5b8 said:


> DIBP will not ask parents ID's. what could be father name mentioned in your edu docs and other docs like your aadhar and birth certifcate?.


Actually, the issue is in my wife's documents and it's really hard to explain however i will try my best and it would be great if you can help me.

1. My wife's educational and all other documents before marriage has wrong family name printed on them. It is actually her mother's maiden name that has been written in front of father's family name and all family members.

2. They kept using the same until they applied for the passport when they changed to actual Father's Family name and the passport before marriage has her correct name i.e First name + Family name.

3. The issue is, somehow on passport, don't know how middle name was added for her father for which no proof is available.

4. Now, concern is, educational documents have father's name with different sur name, passport has correct surname but added middle name.

Really confused and worried. what will DIBP think and how i will explain my case to them.

Please help me.


----------



## HARINDERJEET (Jan 21, 2017)

Engineer04 said:


> Your points? Don't you have the provision to check it yourself?
> 
> Sent from my Infinix Zero 4 Plus using Tapatalk


Hi mates,

Finally what is the cut off date for 2335 in this round...


----------



## aminn_524 (Feb 29, 2016)

There are 2 sections in employment part of online lodgement :

1-Employment history
2- Employment in nominated occupation

what is difference between these two?


----------



## barunsinghania (Aug 26, 2017)

To all the 65 pointers - Anyone got the invite today for ANZSCO Code: 263111?

My details below. No emails yet for me.


Regards,
Barun Singhania
---------------
ANZSCO Code: 263111 - Computer Network and Systems Engineer
PTE-A: L 78, R 73, W 77, S 83 : Result published on 23/03/2017
ACS result arrived : 5th May 2017 (positive)
EOI Lodged (189) : 5th May 2017 (65 points)
PCC: Not Yet
MED: Not Yet
Invitation Received: Not Yet
VISA Lodged: Not Yet


----------



## chvarma80 (Jan 10, 2017)

barunsinghania said:


> To all the 65 pointers - Anyone got the invite today for ANZSCO Code: 263111?
> 
> My details below. No emails yet for me.
> 
> ...


Yes, I think from Feb, you have to wait very long time.

Sent from my XT1706 using Tapatalk


----------



## HARINDERJEET (Jan 21, 2017)

*Visa Lodge*



chvarma80 said:


> Yes, I think from Feb, you have to wait very long time.
> 
> Sent from my XT1706 using Tapatalk


Buddy U have mentioned all docs uploaded in your signature --- what does all documents include?????


----------



## rjais (Sep 6, 2017)

FFacs said:


> Tony,
> 
> They've used 2 years of experience, but that has to be in the last 10 years. So the first chunk of experience is discarded for this purpose.


Experience is assessed by ACS till March'17 (83 months). I will have 65 points again on May'18 (currently 89 months experience by End of Sep'17).


----------



## Engineer04 (Aug 9, 2017)

HARINDERJEET said:


> Hi mates,
> 
> Finally what is the cut off date for 2335 in this round...


According to my info, its in Mid of February 2017. If you get any update, do let me know. 

Sent from my Infinix Zero 4 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## kulgaurav (Jul 28, 2016)

Hello fellow Expats

I would like to ask a couple of questions that have been raised recently 

1. Does a person need to get an assessment from Engineers Australia for the experience that they are claiming. ( Electronics Engineering). I've heard it's not mandatory, but not sure if its true.

2. Can a person claim points for work experience based on a contractual position.
Barring in mind that the number of hours were sporadic during his tenure. Let's say he worked for 15 hours in some and 25 in others over a tenure of 10 months. 

Would DIBP consider the claim only for the weeks with more than or equal to 20 hours, or reject the claim although. 

Would they consider the experience for half the tenure, since it was part time would they consider the claim to be of 4 or maybe 5 months against the 10 months period.

TIA


----------



## aminn_524 (Feb 29, 2016)

Please tell me what is the best time for doing Health Declarations, some people, here, advised me to do it before lodging the visa or at the same time, but here , https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa...nt/health-examinations/my-health-declarations

it is advised to to wait for case officer to contact us :

"If you have already lodged a visa application, you should not use this service. Please wait until your case officer asks you to complete your health examinations and provides you with a HAP ID, or you will delay the processing of your visa application"

any opinion from experts?


----------



## M.Totti (Aug 3, 2017)

kulgaurav said:


> Hello fellow Expats
> 
> I would like to ask a couple of questions that have been raised recently
> 
> ...


This also concerns me. I will answer base on my research,
1. I asked someone who claimed points from overseas work experience and he said: I did it through EA. I'm not sure. it will cost you $400+. So I have no idea.

2. Base on what is written in EA booklet: "Whilst 'full-time' work constitutes 20 hours per week or more, this *must be regular employment and must not include long periods of unpaid leave*"
And now the question how will they know that in some weeks you worked less than 20 hours ? or took weeks off ? Base on the required documents, they will look if you have salary regularly entering your account. It should have no huge gap in the salary, for example months consecutively without payment.
They also require to know the hour rate, and the tax documents, and I guess base on the tax they can calculate how many total hours you works. Let us assume the year =53 weeks. then a total of 53X20 = 1060 hours along the year might put you in the safe side (my guess). 
This is my OWN assumption, maybe less than 1000 will let it go. 

If you enter the period of employment in your EOI start 20 Sept 2016 ends 19 Sept, the system won't calculate any point. EA also request the exact dates of employment on the reference letter. So I conclude that the period must be 12 calendar months, or accumulation (if different employers). 

Overall this is my own understanding, I can be wrong.


----------



## Wireframe (May 18, 2017)

Can somebody create a new thread for October rounds?


----------



## asadkhalid (Apr 18, 2017)

Its already there.. Search.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

aminn_524 said:


> Please tell me what is the best time for doing Health Declarations, some people, here, advised me to do it before lodging the visa or at the same time, but here , https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa...nt/health-examinations/my-health-declarations
> 
> it is advised to to wait for case officer to contact us :
> 
> ...


If you already got the invite but still hasn't clicked Apply Visa in EOI and hasn't connected it with your ImmiAccount, you can still do My Health Declaration. 

It's up to you to decide whether you will do it before or late and I think you already know a hell lot of pros and cons to make your own decision.


----------



## Struggle12 (Dec 19, 2016)

Reposting .. could anyone help


Struggle12 said:


> 189 I have applied on 4 th sept can I expect invitation in this year.. points 65 and 21313


----------



## Struggle12 (Dec 19, 2016)

And for 190 with 70 points what is the waiting time ..


----------



## aminn_524 (Feb 29, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> If you already got the invite but still hasn't clicked Apply Visa in EOI and hasn't connected it with your ImmiAccount, you can still do My Health Declaration.
> 
> It's up to you to decide whether you will do it before or late and I think you already know a hell lot of pros and cons to make your own decision.


Thanks Zaback for the response, actually, I do not know anything about pros and cons of doing medical before visa payment, I am really confused and do not know what to do. I have received my invitation and connected it with my immi Account, but have submitted it yet. I also generated the HAP id and referral letter two months ago. I have decided to do the medical examinations tomorrow morning, but not sure what will be consequences of doing this. I really appreciate if you shed some light on it.


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

rjais said:


> Experience is assessed by ACS till March'17 (83 months). I will have 65 points again on May'18 (currently 89 months experience by End of Sep'17).


DO you not have any prior experience you can use? It might then be worth going for reassessment to pull that skills met date earlier. Otherwise I'm afraid you might be right, and need to wait it out.

Like I said, it's really very tough on you. I think the ACS process has a few holes like this one. I had a few months gap in my experience also, meaning I needed to get tons of extra experience. It's incredibly unfair to parents who take any form of unpaid parental leave as it makes 2+8 impossible. Likewise anyone who had an accident or similar. And of course, you were a whisker away from that invite. 

One thing worth considering: you are likely the most "senior" EOI for your skills profile. Perhaps worth having a punt with Victoria and, if you get the pre-invite, telling them your situation and asking a VERY swift turn-around.

All the best.


----------



## khicondeghet (Sep 6, 2017)

Hi everyone,

I just look at on immitracker, and I didnt see any inivation for 2339xx 65 pointers. Could you please give me some reasons why we didnt get any invitation for this round???

And my DOE 25/6/17, code is 233914. I dont know how long I have to wait.... :smash::smash::smash:


----------



## chaith11 (May 17, 2017)

Hey people need help.
Im the primary applicant and im not claiming points for my spouse. how important is the documentation of my spouse work experience. Would they require any work experience?
Its urgent..pls help.
Thanks
Chaitra


----------



## satish5b8 (Oct 2, 2015)

chaith11 said:


> Hey people need help.
> Im the primary applicant and im not claiming points for my spouse. how important is the documentation of my spouse work experience. Would they require any work experience?
> Its urgent..pls help.
> Thanks
> Chaitra


If you are not claiming for partner points nothing to worry about her work experience. She has to prove as functional English requirements.


----------



## adishjain86 (Apr 27, 2017)

Hello, Folks

Received the Invitation yesterday to apply for the VISA. But Passport renewal is in the process and status is not changing from "Review under Regional Passport Office".

Can anyone suggest the process to expedite this passport renewal process, I mean how can I bring it to the Fast Track option?


Cheers,
AJ


----------



## tkohulan (Aug 10, 2017)

*Bridging Visa*

After applying, How long it will take to get the bridging visa ?
I applied yesterday night after 11.00 PM.

Thanks.


----------



## nahid (Jul 19, 2017)

Anyone got invitation on Electrical Engineer position??

Any idea when 60 points holders will get invitation...

Thanks.


----------



## parth1310 (Jul 30, 2017)

tkohulan said:


> After applying, How long it will take to get the bridging visa ?
> I applied yesterday night after 11.00 PM.
> 
> Thanks.


If you are in Australia, you should get the Bridging visa along with your acknowledgement. It will activate when your current visa expires.


----------



## DrSylvie (Aug 12, 2017)

Got Engineering Technologist from EA. I am working in Telecomm company which is designing HFC networks for Telstra. My job title is Design Engineer. So being an Engineering Technologist, can I claim those precious 5 points for 1 year work experience? I already read Engineering Technologist description but could not figure out. Anyone have any info with this matter. I am at 65 points and with work exprnce 70 points.


----------



## DrSylvie (Aug 12, 2017)

satish5b8 said:


> If you are not claiming for partner points nothing to worry about her work experience. She has to prove as functional English requirements.


You mentioned about functional English requirement. Which documents are required? My wife is studying here in australia. She still needs to finish 2 more semesters. From India she has done BHMS.


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

nahid said:


> Anyone got invitation on Electrical Engineer position??
> 
> 
> 
> ...




What’s your DOE??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## punit0000 (Jun 18, 2017)

For Electronics engineer, the latest DOE is 22/07/17 with 65 pointer as per immi tracker, which means it moved by a month from last invitation round. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sanjay8789 (Sep 6, 2017)

kkkk


fff


----------



## Rddr999999 (Aug 18, 2017)

*EOI submitted - 30 March 2017 - 261313 - 65 points - Did not receive the invite*

Hi Friends,

I had submitted my EOI on 30th March 2017 with 65 points under 261313 - Software Engineer category. My agent says, I have still not received the invite. Can someone with 30th March EOI please confirm, if you received the invite? i saw a post that the dates moved to end of March, however not sure if that is official. please share your thoughts.

Thank you


----------



## Diyaeldin (Dec 21, 2016)

Hi everyone,

Anyone knows what are the documents that need to be certified/stamped by local government (e.g. ministry of foreigner affairs) ?


----------



## Rddr999999 (Aug 18, 2017)

Rddr999999 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I had submitted my EOI on 30th March 2017 with 65 points under 261313 - Software Engineer category. My agent says, I have still not received the invite. Can someone with 30th March EOI please confirm, if you received the invite? i saw a post that the dates moved to end of March, however not sure if that is official. please share your thoughts.
> 
> Thank you



Hi Friends, The agent just called me now and informed - I GOT THE INVITE -- Thank you to all of you for your wonderful support and valuable inputs.

All the best to friends who are waiting for the invite!

Best Regards
RD


----------



## Dgrover (Jul 7, 2017)

adishjain86 said:


> Hello, Folks
> 
> Received the Invitation yesterday to apply for the VISA. But Passport renewal is in the process and status is not changing from "Review under Regional Passport Office".
> 
> ...


I think follow up is the only option or if you know some influential people.

If you are doubtful of receiving your passport within 2 months too (which is usually the Visa application time limit), you may apply for the visa with scanned copies of old passport and update the case officer later when the new passport comes.

This is just my opinion other experienced people may advise.


----------



## nahid (Jul 19, 2017)

Ramramram222 said:


> What’s your DOE??
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


EOI submitted 02/07/2017
Code 233311
Points 60

Waiting for invitation.

Any idea or update about people got invitation from electrical engineer position...?


----------



## satish5b8 (Oct 2, 2015)

DrSylvie said:


> You mentioned about functional English requirement. Which documents are required? My wife is studying here in australia. She still needs to finish 2 more semesters. From India she has done BHMS.


Follow the link to prove as functional english.

https://www.border.gov.au/about/corporate/information/faqs/how-can-i-prove-i-have-functional-english


----------



## adishjain86 (Apr 27, 2017)

Dgrover said:


> I think the follow-up is the only option or if you know some influential people.
> 
> If you are doubtful of receiving your passport within 2 months too (which is usually the Visa application time limit), you may apply for the visa with scanned copies of old passport and update the case officer later when the new passport comes.
> 
> This is just my opinion other experienced people may advise.


Thanks for the response and sharing your ideas. I have started following up with Passport office Contacts I could find online. What documents could I arrange in the meantime? I have all documents related to study and Employment. 

Cheers,
AJ


----------



## stevesmithsgd (Apr 25, 2017)

261313 - SW ENGINEER
EOI DATE 20-APR-2017
65 POINTS

STILL NOT INVITED, When Can I expect an invite. COuld someone pls advise

Thanks!


----------



## pmishra28 (Sep 6, 2017)

Hi All,

My EOI date is 9th April in 2613*. I am expecting an invite next month :fingerscrossed: ( can be any round). I want to complete pre work so that i can save some time. Below are my point of confusion :-

1) Can I apply for PCC before getting an Invite.
2) I am claiming spouse points as well, So PCC is required for her. DO we need to get PCC for our Son ( who will be turning 4 this November).
3) Thinking of getting Medical done after getting Invite. Same Do we need to get medical for our son as well.
4) What else document we can get ready to save time.

Thanks in Advance for help.


----------



## stevesmithsgd (Apr 25, 2017)

261313 - SW ENGINEER
EOI DATE 20-APR-2017
65 POINTS

STILL NOT INVITED, 

1. When Can I expect the invite. 
2. Till what date 65 points holders have been invited for 261313

Thanks!


----------



## aliee (Aug 18, 2015)

aminn_524 said:


> Please tell me what is the best time for doing Health Declarations, some people, here, advised me to do it before lodging the visa or at the same time, but here , https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa...nt/health-examinations/my-health-declarations
> 
> it is advised to to wait for case officer to contact us :
> 
> ...


As I remember, you cannot do health checks without a HAP ID which you only get once you lodge the application.


----------



## pmishra28 (Sep 6, 2017)

stevesmithsgd said:


> 261313 - SW ENGINEER
> EOI DATE 20-APR-2017
> 65 POINTS
> 
> ...


#2. Till 30th March have been invited in last round. 
#1 Mine is 9th April, and date moved by 10 days last round. So i am expecting Somewhere in October ( It can be first round or second round basis how much movement happens). So you can get in 2nd Round of October ( best case) or First round in November. 

Just a guess but more experience people in the forum can correct me if i am wrong.


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

nahid said:


> EOI submitted 02/07/2017
> 
> Code 233311
> 
> ...




Should be around first round of November as far as I estimate. 

However, our expert, Tony, can make you clear about it. He can do very good estimation. 

Cheers!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kaushik.sr (Jul 20, 2017)

mehtamohit1812 said:


> Its till March 30th.


Thanks, any idea if this is moving by dates only or by any # of invites?

Any predictions on Jun 30, 261313 wait period considering this trend? Would it be around 2.5 months (expecting each month to move 10 days covering to 3 months in 5 draws):fingerscrossed:?

Regards
Kaushik S


----------



## priti.tiwari (Aug 4, 2017)

*Advice*



DrSylvie said:


> You mentioned about functional English requirement. Which documents are required? My wife is studying here in australia. She still needs to finish 2 more semesters. From India she has done BHMS.


Hi ,
I am sorry to disturb just wanted to ask what course is your wife doing because i am also BHMS graduate from India we are in midst of applying PR for Australia on the basis of my husband qualification. 

I would highly appreciate if you could answer my question.

Thanks!!!


----------



## parth1310 (Jul 30, 2017)

pmishra28 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My EOI date is 9th April in 2613*. I am expecting an invite next month :fingerscrossed: ( can be any round). I want to complete pre work so that i can save some time. Below are my point of confusion :-
> 
> ...


1. Yes you can. 
2. Yes for your partner. No for your child.
3. You can get medicals done between the invitation and lodging. Or, post-lodging as well. I think you will have to submit medicals for your son as well.
4. Forms 80 and 1221. Apart from these I am assuming you already have Identification Employment Qualification Relationship documents. Filling forms 80 and 1221 will give you keep consistency in all your documents as well as your visa application. Fill them while you wait for the invitation. And gather any other document you feel may be required.


----------



## satish5b8 (Oct 2, 2015)

pmishra28 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My EOI date is 9th April in 2613*. I am expecting an invite next month :fingerscrossed: ( can be any round). I want to complete pre work so that i can save some time. Below are my point of confusion :-
> 
> ...


Also plan about how to pay the visa fee means getting some forex card and loading cash into it.


----------



## pmishra28 (Sep 6, 2017)

parth1310 said:


> 1. Yes you can.
> 2. Yes for your partner. No for your child.
> 3. You can get medicals done between the invitation and lodging. Or, post-lodging as well. I think you will have to submit medicals for your son as well.
> 4. Forms 80 and 1221. Apart from these I am assuming you already have Identification Employment Qualification Relationship documents. Filling forms 80 and 1221 will give you keep consistency in all your documents as well as your visa application. Fill them while you wait for the invitation. And gather any other document you feel may be required.


Thanks for clarification.

Regarding point#4 Where Can i get form 80 and 1221? Also what is Identification Employment Qualification Relationship documents?

I have Past Employment letter from prev organisation and salary slip from my current organisation.


----------



## pmishra28 (Sep 6, 2017)

satish5b8 said:


> Also plan about how to pay the visa fee means getting some forex card and loading cash into it.


Thanks I have already planned to get Forex Card. Can you suggest how much amount shall we load it with. I am primary applicant. With my wife and son. I guess total comes out to 6300 AUD. What the amount i should load it with? Any particular bank than please suggest that as well


----------



## Kohli2699 (Sep 21, 2017)

Dear all ,
I have applied for Anezco code 312312 code . With following visa options . Date of lodging EOI was 9th August 
189 visa with 60 points 
190 visa with 65 points 

What is the cutoff points score for 312312 ?? Have not received invitation until now and in skill select also nowhere for this category cut off points has been mentioned


----------



## satish5b8 (Oct 2, 2015)

pmishra28 said:


> Thanks I have already planned to get Forex Card. Can you suggest how much amount shall we load it with. I am primary applicant. With my wife and son. I guess total comes out to 6300 AUD. What the amount i should load it with? Any particular bank than please suggest that as well


I have paid through ICICI travel card for me any my wife, here is the amount

Total Paid AUD 5558.95, including taxes.


----------



## pmishra28 (Sep 6, 2017)

satish5b8 said:


> I have paid through ICICI travel card for me any my wife, here is the amount
> 
> Total Paid AUD 5558.95, including taxes.


Thanks Bro.. I have to pay for Three so total comes out to be 6300 plus 200 should do? Anyone who paid for Three applicant please guide if 6500 AUD is sufficient.


----------



## aminn_524 (Feb 29, 2016)

I live in Malaysia, and have debit card, please tell me what is the best way to transfer the visa fee?


----------



## TRNT (Mar 16, 2017)

Hi All,

A friend of mine has received invitation to apply. She is the primary applicant ans has all the required documents. However, her husband does not have his degree certificate. Is it still ok to submit the application without the degree certificate ? They are not claiming partner points.


----------



## satish5b8 (Oct 2, 2015)

TRNT said:


> Hi All,
> 
> A friend of mine has received invitation to apply. She is the primary applicant ans has all the required documents. However, her husband does not have his degree certificate. Is it still ok to submit the application without the degree certificate ? They are not claiming partner points.


If she is not calming points from partner no need to worry about the Degree Certificate. Meantime apply for duplicate for the same.


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

TRNT said:


> Hi All,
> 
> A friend of mine has received invitation to apply. She is the primary applicant ans has all the required documents. However, her husband does not have his degree certificate. Is it still ok to submit the application without the degree certificate ? They are not claiming partner points.


Its OK to submit but at the same time her husband should contact his college/Univ to get a duplicate copy (just in case if CO asks)


----------



## TRNT (Mar 16, 2017)

satish5b8 said:


> If she is not calming points from partner no need to worry about the Degree Certificate. Meantime apply for duplicate for the same.


Thank you


----------



## TRNT (Mar 16, 2017)

sharma1981 said:


> Its OK to submit but at the same time her husband should contact his college/Univ to get a duplicate copy (just in case if CO asks)


Thank you


----------



## jatinpandey (May 17, 2017)

Hi, Guys,

I have submitted recently. When can I Expect Invite?
Could anyone predict?

Visa- 189 
Occupation: 262112 : ICT Security specialist, Non Pro Rata.
Points: 60
EOI Submitted: 19/09/2017


Thanks


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

Guys. I have updated Skilled Independent Visas - Invitation Trend - Australia sheet by adding *UNOFFICIAL ROUND RESULTS*. This will have some more clarity now to everyone mean while waiting for official round results from DIBP. Hope it helps.


----------



## parth1310 (Jul 30, 2017)

pmishra28 said:


> Thanks for clarification.
> 
> Regarding point#4 Where Can i get form 80 and 1221? Also what is Identification Employment Qualification Relationship documents?
> 
> I have Past Employment letter from prev organisation and salary slip from my current organisation.


Here you go:

https://www.border.gov.au/Forms/Documents/80.pdf
https://www.border.gov.au/Forms/Documents/1221.pdf

I am uploading the following docs:

1. Identification- Passport, Aadhar, PAN, birth certificate (for proof of age)

2. Employment (for each position, I am claiming points for 3)- employer's statements, offer/contract letters, payslips, bank statements, tax returns, visas (if applicable). For the ones not claiming points for- Just the employer's statement.

3. Qualifications (for each degree, I have 3)- Degree, completion certificate, transcripts, marksheets for all semesters

4. Relationship- Marriage certificate. All of my spouse's documents have my name and address on them, as well as we have held Aus visas with her as a dependent in the past, so not really bothered about proving relationship. You can submit additional proofs if you want to such as joint bank and credit card statements, joint insurance policies, joint assets, etc. Some people also provide photographs (wedding, post-wedding, etc), travel itineraries, etc. 

5. Character- Indian and Australian PCCs, Old passports with travel stamps, forms 80 and 1221.

6. Spouse- All identification documents, Name change Affidavit, Qualification documents (for proof of functional english), all character documents as above, employment documents from current employer.


Most of these documents were submitted for skills assessment so didnt have any issues preparing them. Hope this gives you an idea.


----------



## kaniltoraman (Feb 18, 2017)

Guys,

I received my skills assessment outcome on *13.Jul.17*

I submitted EOI on *05.Aug.17*. I received a new outcome with work experience on *19.Sep.17*. I've updated my EOI with new reference number along with the new date *19.Sep.17*.

Would this a problem on DIBP's side? Becuase now my EOI says the assessment date is *19.Sep* which is a later date than EOI date of effect.

Regards,


----------



## Rddr999999 (Aug 18, 2017)

pmishra28 said:


> Thanks Bro.. I have to pay for Three so total comes out to be 6300 plus 200 should do? Anyone who paid for Three applicant please guide if 6500 AUD is sufficient.


As per my understanding - Visa Fee - Main applicant: AUD 3670, Spouse :AUD 1835 & Kid: AUD 920 per kid


----------



## stha1232 (Mar 25, 2017)

Hello everyone, 
My occupation code is 233211 (civil engineer) and Ihave lodge eoi for 189 with 60 points and 190nsw with 65points..plz tell me what are my chances?? N what is the point cut off for civil at the moment..
Thank you

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## rosh.shan (Aug 23, 2017)

Hi guys, just a quick question. I have been working in the same company since 2012. I got a promotion in 2014 but I do not have the promotion letter but the change in designation is reflected in my payslips and employment letter. Is the promotion letter mandatory during visa document submission? I have got positive ACS assessment with my current designation


----------



## dillipreddy (Feb 9, 2017)

satish5b8 said:


> Also plan about how to pay the visa fee means getting some forex card and loading cash into it.


Can we pay with forex card ???? I thought only credit card .....can anyone clarify


----------



## umashanker (Jul 31, 2013)

Do i need to take pcc of my 4 yers baby?


----------



## pmishra28 (Sep 6, 2017)

umashanker said:


> Do i need to take pcc of my 4 yers baby?


No PCC required for your baby but I think Medical would be required.


----------



## rinoshkk (Nov 23, 2016)

*Employment background check*

I got my statutory declaration for the current company from my previous manager. However, he recently moved from India to UK and his contact details given in statutory declaration will not be valid there . Is there some way I can convey this information to the case officer, so that my background check will not fail?

Thanks!


----------



## chvarma80 (Jan 10, 2017)

umashanker said:


> Do i need to take pcc of my 4 yers baby?


Is there any country, where police keep criminal records of babies?

Sent from my XT1706 using Tapatalk


----------



## chvarma80 (Jan 10, 2017)

dillipreddy said:


> Can we pay with forex card ???? I thought only credit card .....can anyone clarify


You can pay with forex card.

Sent from my XT1706 using Tapatalk


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

rinoshkk said:


> I got my statutory declaration for the current company from my previous manager. However, he recently moved from India to UK and his contact details given in statutory declaration will not be valid there . Is there some way I can convey this information to the case officer, so that my background check will not fail?
> 
> Thanks!


use "Update US" button in immiaccount


----------



## umashanker (Jul 31, 2013)

Dear All
I am not claiming points of my spouse but included in number in migration. Should i need to provide employment history of my spouse? She is doctor MBBS but not attach to any fixed job. She is doing on and off duties in various private hospital.


----------



## satish5b8 (Oct 2, 2015)

umashanker said:


> Dear All
> I am not claiming points of my spouse but included in number in migration. Should i need to provide employment history of my spouse? She is doctor MBBS but not attach to any fixed job. She is doing on and off duties in various private hospital.


If you are not claming partner points, no need to provide her employment history docs.


----------



## DrSylvie (Aug 12, 2017)

priti.tiwari said:


> Hi ,
> I am sorry to disturb just wanted to ask what course is your wife doing because i am also BHMS graduate from India we are in midst of applying PR for Australia on the basis of my husband qualification.
> 
> I would highly appreciate if you could answer my question.
> ...


No need to say sorry. This forum is meant to share information only.
She is currently doing Masters in IT. I know its off field but she had no choice but to take IT. Medical study here is damn expensive and that too for international students, forget it.


----------



## DrSylvie (Aug 12, 2017)

satish5b8 said:


> Follow the link to prove as functional english.
> 
> https://www.border.gov.au/about/corporate/information/faqs/how-can-i-prove-i-have-functional-english


Thanks Satish,
Much helpful info.


----------



## dev2287 (Sep 20, 2017)

Hi Guys

Just wanted to clarify something.
In the EOI I had entered my Australia work start date as 21st September 2016, but I was in transit on this date and started working on the 22nd September.
Now I have got my invite should I go ahead with my visa app or should I create a new EOI.

Kindly give your opinion!


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

dev2287 said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Just wanted to clarify something.
> In the EOI I had entered my Australia work start date as 21st September 2016, but I was in transit on this date and started working on the 22nd September.
> ...


Thats not a big issue.

You can lodge VISA and can use "Update Us" button in the immiaccount to inform about that. I am 100% sure there wont be any problem in your processing.

Best wishes


----------



## aminn_524 (Feb 29, 2016)

Hi guys, 

I just want to clarify about photo-passport size. Should I take a photo and request for its file and then attach it, or should I print it out and scan it?


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

aminn_524 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I just want to clarify about photo-passport size. Should I take a photo and request for its file and then attach it, or should I print it out and scan it?


pic for 189 VISA doc upload?

Just scan the passport size pic and upload.


----------



## satish5b8 (Oct 2, 2015)

aminn_524 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I just want to clarify about photo-passport size. Should I take a photo and request for its file and then attach it, or should I print it out and scan it?


Soft copy is enough. No need to scan and upload it.


----------



## aminn_524 (Feb 29, 2016)

sharma1981 said:


> pic for 189 VISA doc upload?
> 
> Just scan the passport size pic and upload.


Thanks, one more question, should I put my master transcript and certificate in two different pdf file and name it separately? or am I allowed to put transcript and certificate in one pdf file?


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

aminn_524 said:


> Thanks, one more question, should I put my master transcript and certificate in two different pdf file and name it separately? or am I allowed to put transcript and certificate in one pdf file?


a) 1 PDF with degree
b) 1 PDF with all mark sheets and degree at the end.


----------



## aviator505 (May 10, 2017)

Hey guys,
Need your expert advise as m clueless about predictions here!
I submitted my EOI on 20th april 2017 with 65 points for 261313 code.
Any idea with the recent proceedings when can i expect an invite for 189 subclass.
Thanks in advance.
Cheers!


----------



## bnetkunt (May 2, 2017)

aviator505 said:


> Hey guys,
> Need your expert advise as m clueless about predictions here!
> I submitted my EOI on 20th april 2017 with 65 points for 261313 code.
> Any idea with the recent proceedings when can i expect an invite for 189 subclass.
> ...


October 2nd round.That is October 18th

Cheers

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## aminn_524 (Feb 29, 2016)

sharma1981 said:


> a) 1 PDF with degree
> b) 1 PDF with all mark sheets and degree at the end.


Thanks, I did as you said. What about PCC? I got 2 PCCs from 2 different countries, should I merge them in one PDF file? or attach them separately? 

and I am migrating with my wife, so should I name each PCC separately? one with my name and another my wife's name?


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

aminn_524 said:


> Thanks, I did as you said. What about PCC? I got 2 PCCs from 2 different countries, should I merge them in one PDF file? or attach them separately?
> 
> and I am migrating with my wife, so should I name each PCC separately? one with my name and another my wife's name?


Keep each PCC separate with appropriate document names


----------



## aminn_524 (Feb 29, 2016)

Is it ok to electronically sign form 80 & 121?


----------



## dips_201 (Sep 23, 2017)

surprised to know that you havent got the invite on 20th sep draw. is that your latest score date or filing EOI date as I initially submitted my EOI in May with 60 points but it changed to 65 in June due to increase in work experience?


----------



## dips_201 (Sep 23, 2017)

pmishra28 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My EOI date is 9th April in 2613*. I am expecting an invite next month
> 
> ...






Hi Bro.. have you got the invite on 20th sep round?


----------



## dips_201 (Sep 23, 2017)

kaushik.sr said:


> Congrats to all who got the invite....
> 
> Any idea till what date has the invite moved for 2613XX? Is it Apr 7 or Mar 31? Please advice on the date to expect the invite for Jun 30 - 261313, 65...
> 
> ...



we are sailing in the same boat. Mine is 28th June with 65 points. I was hoping for Oct 2nd round but looks like need to wait longer.


----------



## aviator505 (May 10, 2017)

bnetkunt said:


> October 2nd round.That is October 18th
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


Thanks mate!any idea till wat date of EOI have people been invited?


----------



## satishvenkat (Sep 23, 2017)

Hi, 

Have a question.

i have completed Diploma (3 years) and was directly admitted to 2nd of Engineering, so overall 3 years of engineering. 

The question is, while filling the EOI for Australia, what is the years of higher education that needs to entered, is it 3 years or 4 years?

Could someone respond as this is stopping me from EOI submission.


----------



## umashanker (Jul 31, 2013)

Hi All
Currently i have 65 points, work experience according to ACS AFTER SEPTEMBER 2009 is related. Still i am working in same company same post and in EOI i left blank.
Expecting from October 2017 EOI automatically update and my points will be 70 from October 1.
I will get invited in oct 1st round.
Correct me if i am dreaming?


----------



## sachinleo80 (Jul 24, 2016)

Definitely yes if you get 70 points on 1st October


----------



## Bhavesha85 (Mar 28, 2016)

Hello All,

I have updated my EOI with 70 points today. Can i get invite in 4th October 2017 round ?

Regards,
Bhavesha


----------



## dillipreddy (Feb 9, 2017)

Bhavesha85 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I have updated my EOI with 70 points today. Can i get invite in 4th October 2017 round ?
> 
> ...


Yes u will


----------



## DannyTheBoyy (Sep 5, 2017)

Hi guys

I got an invite on September 20 for electrical engineering 233311 at 65 points for the 189 visa.
I have a question, and I am not able to find the exact answer, so please excuse me if I have asked in the wrong thread, and please kindly guide me where to ask the question.

The question is: in my EOI, I mentioned that my highest education was bachelors (positively assessed), whereas I have also got a masters degree (NOT assessed). I have not mentioned my masters degree in my EOI, however, if I apply my visa, and mention it, will it cause problems? I did not mention the masters degree in EOI since it was not assessed, and my 65 points were being claimed from my bachelors degree. Also, masters and bachelors degree have the same category in terms of points, hence, mentioning or not will not make me lose or gain any points.

Is there any expert opinion? Any help would be highly appreciated. Thank you and good luck to everyone.


----------



## pmishra28 (Sep 6, 2017)

dips_201 said:


> Hi Bro.. have you got the invite on 20th sep round?


No Mate.. Dint got the invite. But expecting in October. So was keeping doc ready to save time.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

bhavesha85 said:


> hello all,
> 
> i have updated my eoi with 70 points today. Can i get invite in 4th october 2017 round ?
> 
> ...


anzsco?


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

DannyTheBoyy said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I got an invite on September 20 for electrical engineering 233311 at 65 points for the 189 visa.
> I have a question, and I am not able to find the exact answer, so please excuse me if I have asked in the wrong thread, and please kindly guide me where to ask the question.
> ...


No problems with this. EOI is only about claiming the right amount of points.


----------



## rahul.ramchandani1992 (Jul 20, 2017)

*Electronics Engineer*

Applied on 04.09.2017 with 65 points under the Electronics Engineer Skillset. Awaiting invite.


----------



## parth1310 (Jul 30, 2017)

DannyTheBoyy said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I got an invite on September 20 for electrical engineering 233311 at 65 points for the 189 visa.
> I have a question, and I am not able to find the exact answer, so please excuse me if I have asked in the wrong thread, and please kindly guide me where to ask the question.
> ...


Not sure what to advise here. Though both degrees will fetch you equal points, in my opinion you should mention your Master's details in your VISA application. My argument is that you need to declare all your education history in Form 80, and it may be considered as "providing false information" if you leave it out.

Having said so, as far as I understand, mentioning it in your application should not have any adverse effect, as your points score which got you an invite remains the same. 

Do check the information before proceeding.


----------



## Bhavesha85 (Mar 28, 2016)

KeeDa said:


> anzsco?


Its for 261313.


----------



## Bhavesha85 (Mar 28, 2016)

dillipreddy said:


> Yes u will


Ok. Fingers crossed :fingerscrossed:


----------



## dips_201 (Sep 23, 2017)

Is it necessary to update your PTE score even if it falls in the same bracket point. I gave PTE in june with R- 72 W-73L-77 S- 74 l. Now in second attempt i got R-74 L-83 S-81 W-75. The points will remain same (10points) so was wondering is it really required to update in skillselect. Also,hope making any changes will not change my application's date of effect for point calculation?


----------



## jawahimanshu (Sep 21, 2017)

*Different names in documents*

Hello Everyone,

I got 189 invitation on 20 Sep 2017. Now i will be lodging visa application. I have a doubt.

Can you please suggest what to do if i have only first name in some documents (Birth certiificate, Education Certificate, Old Passport, PTE Report, EOI application etc.)

And have first and last name in some documents (new passport, pan card, ACS report, AAdhar card).

Please suggest!


----------



## stha1232 (Mar 25, 2017)

jawahimanshu said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I got 189 invitation on 20 Sep 2017. Now i will be lodging visa application. I have a doubt.
> 
> ...


Hey mate, what is your occupation n total points??

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## parth1310 (Jul 30, 2017)

jawahimanshu said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I got 189 invitation on 20 Sep 2017. Now i will be lodging visa application. I have a doubt.
> 
> ...


I would suggest instead of re-posting the same question over and over, you take some time out to actually read other's replies.


----------



## DannyTheBoyy (Sep 5, 2017)

KeeDa said:


> No problems with this. EOI is only about claiming the right amount of points.


Thank you so much for your reply. I will proceed with filing the visa, even though a lot of people have scared me that if I do not mention something in the EOI it can cause visa refusal, which is why I was scared.


----------



## DannyTheBoyy (Sep 5, 2017)

parth1310 said:


> Not sure what to advise here. Though both degrees will fetch you equal points, in my opinion you should mention your Master's details in your VISA application. My argument is that you need to declare all your education history in Form 80, and it may be considered as "providing false information" if you leave it out.
> 
> Having said so, as far as I understand, mentioning it in your application should not have any adverse effect, as your points score which got you an invite remains the same.
> 
> Do check the information before proceeding.


Thank you for your reply. As you have mentioned, I do intend to declare the masters degree in the actual visa that I will file. My main concern (now) is that if I had not mentioned my masters degree in the EOI, but I mention it in the visa that I lodge, will this go against my case and result in a possible refusal or ban? 
Another kind forum member said that EOI is to submit my total points, and this situation will not do any bad to my case. If anyone else has any light to shed on this matter, it would be highly appreciated also.

Summary: I have an assessed bachelors degree. I have a masters degree which is not assessed. in EOI, I only mentioned my bachelors degree. In my actual 189 visa that I will file, I will mention my bachelors degree and my masters degree. Will this result in a refusal/ban/anything negative? Thank you once again everyone and good luck to everyone.


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

DannyTheBoyy said:


> Thank you for your reply. As you have mentioned, I do intend to declare the masters degree in the actual visa that I will file. My main concern (now) is that if I had not mentioned my masters degree in the EOI, but I mention it in the visa that I lodge, will this go against my case and result in a possible refusal or ban?
> Another kind forum member said that EOI is to submit my total points, and this situation will not do any bad to my case. If anyone else has any light to shed on this matter, it would be highly appreciated also.
> 
> Summary: I have an assessed bachelors degree. I have a masters degree which is not assessed. in EOI, I only mentioned my bachelors degree. In my actual 189 visa that I will file, I will mention my bachelors degree and my masters degree. Will this result in a refusal/ban/anything negative? Thank you once again everyone and good luck to everyone.


I think adding masters will not affect any of your claimed points in EOI. They still stay the same. Your worry is irrelevant. 
You had to worry if your EOI has any false info. You claimed points in EOI based on bachelors and thats perfectly OK.
In all cases, you must mention everything in EOI + Additional stuff during VISA lodge.
Nothing bad will happen. Be assured.


----------



## jatinpandey (May 17, 2017)

NSW site got update today guys 

https://www.industry.nsw.gov.au/liv...d-immigration/skilled-nominated-migration-190


----------



## aminn_524 (Feb 29, 2016)

DannyTheBoyy said:


> Summary: I have an assessed bachelors degree. I have a masters degree which is not assessed. in EOI, I only mentioned my bachelors degree. In my actual 189 visa that I will file, I will mention my bachelors degree and my masters degree. Will this result in a refusal/ban/anything negative? Thank you once again everyone and good luck to everyone.


I also did not mention my PhD in my EOI, since it was not completed and assessed, but I did mention it in form 80, I believe this has no negative impact on our visa application because it doesn't change our claimed points.


----------



## sraja (Jun 8, 2016)

Hi friends,

I Have submitted 189 with 65 points on 29th Aug 2017 for 261313. I have also submitted 190 with 70 points on 29th AUg. can someone help me to know, is there any of you who got the invite for 190 NSW with 70 points?

When i can i expect my invitation for 190 NSW for software engineering. 

Much appreciate your help. Thanks.


----------



## Harry112016 (Dec 21, 2016)

Hi All,

I have a general query. I was on a work permit in UK for 2 years via my company. But in the experience letter, the company said they don't mention location details and have issued a general letter. I have done ACS using the same letter but the entire work experience is mentioned as in India even for those 2 years. I need your opinion on what should I mention in EOI, should I mention the experience period as India for those two years as well or mention it as in UK. Do you recommend need to get the ACS done again? Quick help would be much appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

Harry112016 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have a general query. I was on a work permit in UK for 2 years via my company. But in the experience letter, the company said they don't mention location details and have issued a general letter. I have done ACS using the same letter but the entire work experience is mentioned as in India even for those 2 years. I need your opinion on what should I mention in EOI, should I mention the experience period as India for those two years as well or mention it as in UK. Do you recommend need to get the ACS done again? Quick help would be much appreciated.
> 
> Thanks


I believe this is answered already.


----------



## Shashi_1618 (Sep 10, 2017)

Hello Guys,

I am expecting my EOI Invite in the month of October-17. As of now, my partner didn't take any English exam. Due to exam dates availability, she can't write the exam till October end.

As it is not possible to update EOI after invite, is there a way for me to add my partner english results to avoid hefty 5000$ fee. Is there provision to add her exam results in visa application after EOI invite/ Will it be accepted?

Thank you in advance.


----------



## Nava_babu (Jul 25, 2017)

sraja said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> I Have submitted 189 with 65 points on 29th Aug 2017 for 261313. I have also submitted 190 with 70 points on 29th AUg. can someone help me to know, is there any of you who got the invite for 190 NSW with 70 points?
> 
> ...


Hi ,

190 invite depends on NSW. No one can predict the timeline. Be patient. You will receive invite for 189 in jan 2nd round or feb 1st round. Prepare for interviews and analyse australian job market during this time. 

I logged under 261311 - Analyst programmer with 65 points for 189 and 70 points for 190 ( NSW & Victoria ) on 15th September 2017. Lets hope for best.

Many Thanks,

Babu


----------



## Hope81 (Jun 27, 2015)

Hi friends, 

Please help me to understand these issues: 

1- I've just submitted an EOI today, however in the points breakdown sheet it didn't mention the points i claimed for work experience, is this normal?

2- My degree has been assessed as equivalent to Associate degree, so i selected Advance diploma, is this correct? 

3- I applied for 189 and 190 considering NSW only, but i want to apply for Victoria state as well, how to do that?

I appreciate your help. 

thank you


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

Hope81 said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> Please help me to understand these issues:
> 
> ...


1. WHats your work exp? What is relevant work exp?
2. why?
3. Create another EOI? Not sure if same 190 EOI allows you to edit it for adding multiple states. Check it out


----------



## Hope81 (Jun 27, 2015)

sharma1981 said:


> 1. WHats your work exp? What is relevant work exp?
> 2. why?
> 3. Create another EOI? Not sure if same 190 EOI allows you to edit it for adding multiple states. Check it out


1- I have entered more than 8 years of relevant work experience, and 2 years that i don't want to claim for and that's why i selected not relevant for the 2 years only. 

note that when they have calculated the points they've stated that i have 60 for 189 and 65 for 190. but in the points breakdown there's no mention of the work experience, is this normal?

2- EA assessed my bachelor degree as Associate degree taking into the institution's profile from where i got my degree.


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

Hope81 said:


> 1- I have entered more than 8 years of relevant work experience, and 2 years that i don't want to claim for and that's why i selected not relevant for the 2 years only.
> 
> note that when they have calculated the points they've stated that i have 60 for 189 and 65 for 190. but in the points breakdown there's no mention of the work experience, is this normal?
> 
> 2- EA assessed my bachelor degree as Associate degree taking into the institution's profile from where i got my degree.


1. If you expected 60 points after considering your 8 yrs relevant exp then all looks OK. But i remember seeing work related points when i downloaded points breakdown from skillselect
2. Not sure about this one.


----------



## Hope81 (Jun 27, 2015)

sharma1981 said:


> 1. If you expected 60 points after considering your 8 yrs relevant exp then all looks OK. But i remember seeing work related points when i downloaded points breakdown from skillselect
> 2. Not sure about this one.


Thank you for your feedback...


----------



## Hope81 (Jun 27, 2015)

sharma1981 said:


> 1. If you expected 60 points after considering your 8 yrs relevant exp then all looks OK. But i remember seeing work related points when i downloaded points breakdown from skillselect
> 2. Not sure about this one.


Brother, giving the current information, can you advise me when can i expect ITA? 
Also, as i applied for civil engineer both 60-189 and 65-190 which one can i expect first? 

I appreciate your help.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

dips_201 said:


> Is it necessary to update your PTE score even if it falls in the same bracket point. I gave PTE in june with R- 72 W-73L-77 S- 74 l. Now in second attempt i got R-74 L-83 S-81 W-75. The points will remain same (10points) so was wondering is it really required to update in skillselect. Also,hope making any changes will not change my application's date of effect for point calculation?


In this case, you can choose to keep the EOI unchanged, but should you edit it and update it with your new test ID, then share these new test results from pearsons website as well.

EOI DOE won't change in this case.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Harry112016 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have a general query. I was on a work permit in UK for 2 years via my company. But in the experience letter, the company said they don't mention location details and have issued a general letter. I have done ACS using the same letter but the entire work experience is mentioned as in India even for those 2 years. I need your opinion on what should I mention in EOI, should I mention the experience period as India for those two years as well or mention it as in UK. Do you recommend need to get the ACS done again? Quick help would be much appreciated.
> 
> Thanks


You don't have to do ACS again. I had the same situation (you can see my ACS here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/members/keeda-albums-keeda-picture16674-keeda-acs.html)- all of my work experience was tagged to INDIA while I had spent about half a decade in Europe. This happened because although the work reference has location-wise breakup, I failed to give multiple episodes in my ACS online application. But there wasn't any problem due to this.

You should mention the correct location in your EOI, visa application, and form 80, etc.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Asheesh24 said:


> Can a applicant currently on student visa residing in Australia, complete his medicals offshore when received an invite? I am planning to go back home during the vacations and have lodged an EOI...


Yes, you can do that.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Bhavesha85 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I have updated my EOI with 70 points today. Can i get invite in 4th October 2017 round ?
> 
> ...





KeeDa said:


> anzsco?





Bhavesha85 said:


> Its for 261313.


Yes, you'll get invited on 04-Oct.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Shashi_1618 said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> I am expecting my EOI Invite in the month of October-17. As of now, my partner didn't take any English exam. Due to exam dates availability, she can't write the exam till October end.
> 
> ...


Receive the invitation, wait for your wife's English results and then file the visa. You may also file it sooner, but then you risk it getting picked and CO requesting you for her functional English evidence (or option to pay VAC2). Instead prefer to lodge a 100% complete application. You get 60 days to do so.



> exam results in visa application after EOI invite/ Will it be accepted?


Yes.


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

KeeDa said:


> You don't have to do ACS again. I had the same situation (you can see my ACS here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/members/keeda-albums-keeda-picture16674-keeda-acs.html)- all of my work experience was tagged to INDIA while I had spent about half a decade in Europe. This happened because although the work reference has location-wise breakup, I failed to give multiple episodes in my ACS online application. But there wasn't any problem due to this.
> 
> You should mention the correct location in your EOI, visa application, and form 80, etc.


The difference being that your reference letter contained the different locations, OP's didn't.


----------



## Ausaspire (Sep 25, 2017)

Hello Senior members

My ACS assessment was positive but it didn't mention my qualification therein. The reason might be that my major was not in computers as it is a bachelors degree in commerce from Delhi University.

I have now claimed 15 points for my Degree (B.Com.) in the EOI.

Can someone please suggest if not having the qualification mentioned in the ACS assessment is fine and it would not pose any issues during visa processing? Or Do I need to do anything else too in this situation.

Please help.


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

Ausaspire said:


> Hello Senior members
> 
> My ACS assessment was positive but it didn't mention my qualification therein. The reason might be that my major was not in computers as it is a bachelors degree in commerce from Delhi University.
> 
> ...


DROP an email to ACS desk with your ACS details and ask why they didnt consider your education details? And can they advise if you can claim points for that? If yes, then comparable to what. If they say you can't then you run the risk of VISA rejection for over claiming points


----------



## Ausaspire (Sep 25, 2017)

Yes, I did ask them and the reply was that since my major does not matches with my occupation requirements, they are unable to assess my qualification. 
They just assessed my skills and they deducted 6 years of my work experience from total experience.

Looking for your valuable insights if someone has been in a similar situation.


----------



## Smarffy (Dec 19, 2012)

Ausaspire said:


> Hello Senior members
> 
> 
> 
> ...




You need to get PTA from vetasses for education only. I did the same. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

Ausaspire said:


> Yes, I did ask them and the reply was that since my major does not matches with my occupation requirements, they are unable to assess my qualification.
> They just assessed my skills and they deducted 6 years of my work experience from total experience.
> 
> Looking for your valuable insights if someone has been in a similar situation.


Lets see if someone with similar exp comments but as far as i think, people usually do not claim edu points in such cases.
What are your points without edu points? Is there any scope for points increase via language test (PTE?)


----------



## shovincyriac (Sep 25, 2017)

263111 submitted the EOI on June 6th with 189 visa type with 60 points and 190 with 65 points..no updates yet.. Can anyone let me know how long it will take


----------



## nithin.raghav (Sep 8, 2017)

KeeDa said:


> Yes, you'll get invited on 04-Oct.


Hi,

I saw your reply to our friend who applied on 23rd Sep. Would it be possible for you to let me know how soon will I get my invite. 

Code: 261112
EOI submitted on: 7th September. 
Total Score: 70.

Also if you could tell me how you did this analysis. ?

Regards,
Nithin


----------



## Ausaspire (Sep 25, 2017)

Hmm.. PTE (79+):20, Experience (19-6=12 yrs):15, Age (42 yrs): 15, Qualification (B.Com): 15

My agent told it should be fine but they are many a times dicey so am hoping to get better advice in this forum.


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

Ausaspire said:


> Hmm.. PTE (79+):20, Experience (19-6=12 yrs):15, Age (42 yrs): 15, *Qualification (B.Com): 15*
> 
> My agent told it should be fine but they are many a times dicey so am hoping to get better advice in this forum.


Tell your agent that you will pay his half fees after grant, then he will show you his true colors.
At this moment he will even say that you can use your neighbor degree points.

If you are OK to put 3-4 lakhs at risk then do listen to him.


----------



## Ausaspire (Sep 25, 2017)

Smarffy said:


> You need to get PTA from vetasses for education only. I did the same.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh Great! Can you please brief me on the procedure! Shall be very thankful.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

nithin.raghav said:


> Hi,
> 
> I saw your reply to our friend who applied on 23rd Sep. Would it be possible for you to let me know how soon will I get my invite.
> 
> ...


*SkillSelect (invitation rounds)* tab. Visit round results in the recent past and study the trend- how much backlog gets cleared per round for your occupation, and you should be able to guess how much more time it would take for the backlog to reach your EOI date.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

FFacs said:


> The difference being that your reference letter contained the different locations, OP's didn't.


Yes, but still shouldn't be a problem as all of his experience is offshore, is certified (by his employer too). The most that could happen is case officer asking for evidence of this fact, or he could proactively get a letter from his employer about UK deputation too.


----------



## Smarffy (Dec 19, 2012)

Ausaspire said:


> Oh Great! Can you please brief me on the procedure! Shall be very thankful.




It’s simple. Just need to send your docs to vetasses. There’s a different criteria for submission for few countries. So do check. Pay fees and you will get the results via email or hard copy if requested. Mine took a month. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ausaspire (Sep 25, 2017)

Smarffy said:


> It’s simple. Just need to send your docs to vetasses. There’s a different criteria for submission for few countries. So do check. Pay fees and you will get the results via email or hard copy if requested. Mine took a month.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks. I was just going through their website. It says:
"This section applies to clients who require one of the following:

you have received a Skills Assessment from a different assessing authority and have been referred to us by your skills assessing authority and/or DIBP for Points Test Advice on the educational level comparability of your overseas qualification only"

Sorry for asking again.Please bear with me:

a) Did ACS or DIBP referred you to get the qualifications assessed?
In my case, ACS in their letter has not mentioned anything like that.
b) Even if I pre empt and apply to VetAssess without ACS or DIBP reference, would they accept my application?
c) If I do apply without reference letter or mail, their site is asking to attach documents like Professional details, CV etc even when VetAssess is not the assessing authority. Is this all reqd..Do I need to attach all these again?

Now really confused whether I need to wait for CO to ask it when I apply for Visa or not.

Thanks


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

rosh.shan said:


> Hi guys, just a quick question. I have been working in the same company since 2012. I got a promotion in 2014 but I do not have the promotion letter but the change in designation is reflected in my payslips and employment letter. Is the promotion letter mandatory during visa document submission? I have got positive ACS assessment with my current designation


No, these letters are not mandatory neither have heard anyone being requested for missing these. I myself did not provide all the promotion letters (maybe just one that I could find) and I had quite a few *designation changes*.


----------



## punit0000 (Jun 18, 2017)

Shashi_1618 said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I assume you are not claiming your partner points. You can save 5000 AUD, even if your wife has not appeared for any English exam yet. If you wife has: 

1. Completed all years of primary education and at least three years of secondary education in an educational institution in or outside Australia and all instructions were in English. OR

2. Completed at least five years of secondary education in an institution in or outside Australia and all instructions were in English. OR 

3. Successfully completed at least one year of full-time study or equivalent part-time study towards a degree, higher degree, diploma, or associate diploma in an institution in Australia and all instructions were in English. OR 

4. Completed a degree, a higher degree, a diploma or a trade certificate that required at least two years of full-time study or training in an institution in or outside Australia and all instructions were in English. 

For more details, follow this link. 

https://www.border.gov.au/about/corporate/information/faqs/how-can-i-prove-i-have-functional-english


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Smarffy (Dec 19, 2012)

ACS doesn’t refer normally. Even in my case it didn’t. I went to vetasses on my own and good I did or I’d be claiming extra points since my degree was assessed equivalent to AQF associate degree. They don’t ask you for reference letter or anything. Just the documents. I don’t remember filling all that. But not sure. It’s been an year almost. They won’t assess you on your profession. They will just assess you degree to AQF. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aminn_524 (Feb 29, 2016)

Nava_babu said:


> Hi ,
> 
> 190 invite depends on NSW. No one can predict the timeline. Be patient. You will receive invite for 189 in jan 2nd round or feb 1st round. Prepare for interviews and analyse australian job market during this time.
> 
> ...


Based on the current trend ( with only 10 days movement, which I believe could get even worse since more people realize 65 points couldn't bring them an invitation), we will see only 110 days ( 11 rounds) movement by end of Feb, which means EOI submitted on April, May, Jun and maybe July will be cleared, so I believe there is no chance for EOI submitted after Jul in this year.


----------



## stha1232 (Mar 25, 2017)

punit0000 said:


> I assume you are not claiming your partner points. You can save 5000 AUD, even if your wife has not appeared for any English exam yet. If you wife has:
> 
> 1. Completed all years of primary education and at least three years of secondary education in an educational institution in or outside Australia and all instructions were in English. OR
> 
> ...


Hey mate, for functional english proof, a letter from college mentioning that all courses were taught in english is enough? ? 
Thank you

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## amitsutar (Feb 25, 2017)

There are 15 rounds are pending.. So after Feb 2018 (11 th rounds from Oct 2017) there are 4 more rounds.


----------



## amit9 (Feb 7, 2017)

amitsutar said:


> There are 15 rounds are pending.. So after Feb 2018 (11 th rounds from Oct 2017) there are 4 more rounds.


Do you remember what was the cut-off cleared in last round (Sep-20) for 2613? in immitracker, I see Mar-30 only, wasn't it April-04?


----------



## Wireframe (May 18, 2017)

amit9 said:


> Do you remember what was the cut-off cleared in last round (Sep-20) for 2613? in immitracker, I see Mar-30 only, wasn't it April-04?


It was 30th March.


----------



## Shashi_1618 (Sep 10, 2017)

stha1232 said:


> Hey mate, for functional english proof, a letter from college mentioning that all courses were taught in english is enough? ?
> Thank you
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


Thank you sir for your response. 

The problem is : my wife completed her Degree(B.A) and MBA(HR) in distance learning. Is distance education accepted. What type of letter is required from her university to prove that it is taught in english.

In worse case scenario, if i ask her to right the PTE exam, can i update the exam details in visa application.

Thank you


----------



## Shashi_1618 (Sep 10, 2017)

punit0000 said:


> I assume you are not claiming your partner points. You can save 5000 AUD, even if your wife has not appeared for any English exam yet. If you wife has:
> 
> 1. Completed all years of primary education and at least three years of secondary education in an educational institution in or outside Australia and all instructions were in English. OR
> 
> ...


Thank you sir for your response. 

The problem is : my wife completed her Degree(B.A) and MBA(HR) in distance learning. Is distance education accepted. What type of letter is required from her university to prove that it is taught in english.

In worse case scenario, if i ask her to right the PTE exam, can i update the exam details in visa application.

Thank you


----------



## punit0000 (Jun 18, 2017)

Shashi_1618 said:


> Thank you sir for your response.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I am not sure about distance learning. However, if her university provides you letter stating that the medium of instruction for entire course was English and with her candidature details, I guess it should work to start your application. Moreover, you can also submit your wife’s PTE result during visa application. It shouldn’t be a problem. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## punit0000 (Jun 18, 2017)

stha1232 said:


> Hey mate, for functional english proof, a letter from college mentioning that all courses were taught in english is enough? ?
> Thank you
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk




Yes. The letter should state that “all the instructions during the course period were in English”, with your candidature details. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## markymark5 (Mar 31, 2017)

shovincyriac said:


> 263111 submitted the EOI on June 6th with 189 visa type with 60 points and 190 with 65 points..no updates yet.. Can anyone let me know how long it will take


Sad to say that there are a lot of EOI submissions from last year with 60 points that are yet to get their invite. You may consider increasing your points.


----------



## Salimmanj (Apr 15, 2017)

Hi Friends,
I am planning to apply for visa by month end , received invitation on 20th. I have few queries:::

1. My wife has a US visa rejection(2012) will this affect our visa grant?

2. We have got thelanguage certificate for her from university which states that her medium of language was english but hers. Was a distance learning , so would she need to give pte or ielts and do i have to wait for her result or apply for visa and then can upload the result latter in next 28 days?

Please assist need urgent help..


----------



## parth1310 (Jul 30, 2017)

Salimmanj said:


> Hi Friends,
> I am planning to apply for visa by month end , received invitation on 20th. I have few queries:::
> 
> 1. My wife has a US visa rejection(2012) will this affect our visa grant?
> ...


1. Depends on the reason for rejection. 

2. The certificate should be enough; however, its at the CO's discretion. You can update her English test scores after lodging the VISA as well; no need to delay your application.


----------



## Salimmanj (Apr 15, 2017)

parth1310 said:


> Salimmanj said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Friends,
> ...



Thnku vry much for assistance


----------



## siva26 (Mar 16, 2016)

shovincyriac said:


> 263111 submitted the EOI on June 6th with 189 visa type with 60 points and 190 with 65 points..no updates yet.. Can anyone let me know how long it will take


Please try to increase your points through your PTE scores. Aim for 20 points and you would be invited immediately. With 60 or 65, the waiting time would really be very long.


----------



## Asheesh24 (Aug 2, 2017)

*Nsw eoi*

Hey guys!

Just wanted to know is it necessary for a applicant to have work experience to have state sponsorship? Thanks in advance


----------



## austaspirant (Aug 18, 2017)

Guys - Oct ceiling is released which got reduced from 1750 to 1250 for both rounds. 


@Tony - what will be the impact of this on 261313 trend, kindly suggest? 

SkillSelect


----------



## parth1310 (Jul 30, 2017)

Asheesh24 said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> Just wanted to know is it necessary for a applicant to have work experience to have state sponsorship? Thanks in advance


Not mandatory as far as I know. However, working in your nominated occupation may be viewed as a desirable criteria when selecting applicants; just my opinion.


----------



## siva26 (Mar 16, 2016)

Asheesh24 said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> Just wanted to know is it necessary for a applicant to have work experience to have state sponsorship? Thanks in advance



If i'm not wrong i dont think its necessary. But my agent told me that there are various factors the government considers before approving state sponsorship (i.e Bank balance...)


----------



## omkar13 (Feb 16, 2016)

Hello Expat Experts,
My EOI Initially Submitted On: 06/08/2017
EOI Last Submitted On: 17/09/2017
I had to update EOI to claim pints for partners skills. Now i have 65 points.
Points breakdown:
Age 25 - 32: 30
English Language Ability Proficient: 10
Bachelor Degree: 15
Years of experience overseas: 1 Year ACS Positive
Australian Study Requirement: 5
Partner Skills: 5
Total 65 Points
Will this affect my chances of invitation? When can i expect to get an invite for 189 visa.

Thank you in advance!

Regards!
Omkar


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

omkar13 said:


> Hello Expat Experts,
> My EOI Initially Submitted On: 06/08/2017
> EOI Last Submitted On: 17/09/2017
> I had to update EOI to claim pints for partners skills. Now i have 65 points.
> ...


ANZ code?


----------



## omkar13 (Feb 16, 2016)

sharma1981 said:


> ANZ code?


261312 Developer programmer


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

austaspirant said:


> Guys - Oct ceiling is released which got reduced from 1750 to 1250 for both rounds.
> 
> 
> @Tony - what will be the impact of this on 261313 trend, kindly suggest?
> ...


I think it will stay at 1250 for a few months at least - should be OK for the 65 point non-pros but could be the end of any chance for 60 point non-pro EOIs.

Another concern is that it looks like 239 accountants were invited last round which means that someone may have deliberately put false high EOIs into the system - DIBP will know this and hopefully compensate in the 4th October round - we are still trying to get some response from them

Regards

Tony


----------



## austaspirant (Aug 18, 2017)

Welshtone said:


> I think it will stay at 1250 for a few months at least - should be OK for the 65 point non-pros but could be the end of any chance for 60 point non-pro EOIs.
> 
> Another concern is that it looks like 239 accountants were invited last round which means that someone may have deliberately put false high EOIs into the system - DIBP will know this and hopefully compensate in the 4th October round - we are still trying to get some response from them
> 
> ...


Thanks for your reply Tony, however, 261313 comes under pro rata. So, can we assume that no impact on pro-rata occupations as well?


----------



## Engineer04 (Aug 9, 2017)

Welshtone said:


> I think it will stay at 1250 for a few months at least - should be OK for the 65 point non-pros but could be the end of any chance for 60 point non-pro EOIs.
> 
> Another concern is that it looks like 239 accountants were invited last round which means that someone may have deliberately put false high EOIs into the system - DIBP will know this and hopefully compensate in the 4th October round - we are still trying to get some response from them
> 
> ...


Dear Tony 

How many applicants of 233513 were invited in 20th September round and what is the cut-off date? 

Thanks 

Thanks in advance. 

Sent from my Infinix Zero 4 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## StrugglerAnkush (Feb 9, 2015)

Welshtone said:


> I think it will stay at 1250 for a few months at least - should be OK for the 65 point non-pros but could be the end of any chance for 60 point non-pro EOIs.
> 
> Another concern is that it looks like 239 accountants were invited last round which means that someone may have deliberately put false high EOIs into the system - DIBP will know this and hopefully compensate in the 4th October round - we are still trying to get some response from them
> 
> ...


Hi Tony,

Much appreciate for all your responses and concern for the people who are waiting for invite.

What are the chances that reduction in invites from 1750 to 1250 will effect 65 pointers in 2613?

Thanks again,
Ankush


----------



## StrugglerAnkush (Feb 9, 2015)

Hello Expats,

I am not able to see 20th September result statistics, getting 401 unauthorised. 

Does anybody get through with the data ? What is the actual cutoff date for 2613 ?

Thanks,
Ankush


----------



## Engineer04 (Aug 9, 2017)

StrugglerAnkush said:


> Hello Expats,
> 
> I am not able to see 20th September result statistics, getting 401 unauthorised.
> 
> ...


Same message is appearing on my screen. 

Sent from my Infinix Zero 4 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## kaniltoraman (Feb 18, 2017)

Welshtone said:


> I think it will stay at 1250 for a few months at least - should be OK for the 65 point non-pros but could be the end of any chance for 60 point non-pro EOIs.
> 
> Another concern is that it looks like 239 accountants were invited last round which means that someone may have deliberately put false high EOIs into the system - DIBP will know this and hopefully compensate in the 4th October round - we are still trying to get some response from them
> 
> ...


Dear Tony,

With the current trend of 1250 invitation per round, could you please comment on the chances of 2335-65 pointers? 

Thank you so much for your reply.

Regards,


----------



## M.Totti (Aug 3, 2017)

Welshtone said:


> I think it will stay at 1250 for a few months at least - should be OK for the 65 point non-pros but could be the end of any chance for 60 point non-pro EOIs.
> 
> Another concern is that it looks like 239 accountants were invited last round which means that someone may have deliberately put false high EOIs into the system - DIBP will know this and hopefully compensate in the 4th October round - we are still trying to get some response from them
> 
> ...


FAKE EOIs ??? hahaha .. Finally DIBP found an excuse why the points are high.
If there are really fake EOIs, then the only one who created them is DIBP themselves. 
DIBP will never compensate it, they will just say; sorry guys try next year, and please tell those naughty fellows not to create fake EOIs because they are not harming us they are harming you.


----------



## Asheesh24 (Aug 2, 2017)

*NSW 2 year commitment*



parth1310 said:


> Not mandatory as far as I know. However, working in your nominated occupation may be viewed as a desirable criteria when selecting applicants; just my opinion.


Hi Parth

I would like to know about the 190 State sponsored-ship visa. If I would be granted a 190 visa, when would i be required to complete the 2 year work restriction. I still have 1 year of university left in Melbourne. Can I hold a 190 visa and yet stay in Victoria for my studies?

Thanks


----------



## parth1310 (Jul 30, 2017)

Asheesh24 said:


> Hi Parth
> 
> I would like to know about the 190 State sponsored-ship visa. If I would be granted a 190 visa, when would i be required to complete the 2 year work restriction. I still have 1 year of university left in Melbourne. Can I hold a 190 visa and yet stay in Victoria for my studies?
> 
> Thanks


Read here- https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa-1/190-

Your 2-year stay obligation starts when you land in Aus, or from the date of grant if already in Aus. If you are being nominated by Victoria for your 190, you can stay and graduate while holding the 190. Not sure about other States, though.


----------



## nits321 (Sep 26, 2015)

*Invitation Received on 6'th Sep*

Hi All,

i have received the 189 VISA invite on 6'th Sep and Submitted the application.
Medical assessment completed on 26'th September - Now waiting for the Grant

- Good luck to all others as well !!

Nitin


----------



## rinoshkk (Nov 23, 2016)

Hi All,

I had a 457 visa granted in 2008 to join in an Australian project within my organization. However the visa got cancelled, since I got reassigned to another project within my organization. When I was browsing through the following link, under Cancelled Visas it states that *"You might not be eligible to apply for this visa if you have had a visa cancelled or refused while you were in Australia."*
Skilled Independent visa (subclass 189) (Points-tested) stream
I have never been to Australia using that Visa. So will this cause any delays or rejection of my current Visa application.

Thanks!
Rosh


----------



## nathan2902 (Sep 8, 2017)

nits321 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> i have received the 189 VISA invite on 6'th Sep and Submitted the application.
> Medical assessment completed on 26'th September - Now waiting for the Grant
> ...


Good Luck! All the Very best.


----------



## TejPatil (Feb 7, 2017)

*September 20th 189 Invitation*

Hello,
Did anyone 2611* got invitation on 20th September?

I have EOI 70 points - 189 visa but No news yet on invitation.


----------



## TejPatil (Feb 7, 2017)

Hi Nitin,
If you dont mind, May I know your EOI submit date? and points , Just analyzing how many days,months I would need to wait.

Thanks,
Tej


----------



## Arjun13 (Aug 31, 2017)

Tony / Experts,
Invitation has reduced to 1250 so what will be the impact on 261313 in terms of cut off movement?Will it be same as it has been so far i.e 10-12 days ? or number of invitation will be reduced to 261313 ?
Expected date for 25th April EOI having 65 points? November ??
Regards,
Arjun

EOI -25th April / 261313/ 65 Points.


----------



## smrm (Sep 19, 2017)

Any idea when 65 pointers would get invited. I applied for 2611 ict business analyst in october 2016 and still waiting for an invite. Any predictions on when I can expect the invite


----------



## parth1310 (Jul 30, 2017)

rinoshkk said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I had a 457 visa granted in 2008 to join in an Australian project within my organization. However the visa got cancelled, since I got reassigned to another project within my organization. When I was browsing through the following link, under Cancelled Visas it states that *"You might not be eligible to apply for this visa if you have had a visa cancelled or refused while you were in Australia."*
> Skilled Independent visa (subclass 189) (Points-tested) stream
> ...




Was it cancelled or you merely didn’t travel on it? If cancelled, what was the reason cited?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SGtoAUS18 (Sep 5, 2017)

Hi,

I am 31 years 11 months now. Will i loose 5 points once it become 32 yrs ? 
Not sure how age is calculated. 

please confirm.. 


Regards,
Kishor
ANZSCO - 261111
70 Points
EOI - 24/08/17


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

SGtoAUS18 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am 31 years 11 months now. Will i loose 5 points once it become 32 yrs ?
> Not sure how age is calculated.
> ...


I guess its from 33-39. PLease check


----------



## SGtoAUS18 (Sep 5, 2017)

sharma1981 said:


> I guess its from 33-39. PLease check


Yes it is 33+ got confused sorry..


----------



## SGtoAUS18 (Sep 5, 2017)

Hi Experts,

For ANZSCO code 261111, it only moved by 10 days to 14/06. My EOI is 24/08 with 70 points. How long do you think it will take for me to get and invite? 
Is there any official tracker where we can see outstanding EOI's with points and EOI date apart from immitracker ? It looks like it is not updated properly for my ANZSCO 

Appreciate your help as always


----------



## Hope81 (Jun 27, 2015)

Hello friends, 

Please advise me whether i need to apply for NSW nomination separately. 

I selected NSW in the EOI, but i'm wondering whether it's necessary to lodge a separate application through the state website. 

I appreciate your feedback. 

Thank you,


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

Hope81 said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> Please advise me whether i need to apply for NSW nomination separately.
> 
> ...


Better separate 189 and 190.

Upon invite EOI gets locked for 60 days. If you want the flexibility to choose which invite to opt for then log separate EOIs


----------



## bnetkunt (May 2, 2017)

Hi Tony,

For the October 4th round .Total number of Invitations are kept at 1250.What will be the cut-off number for 2613 in the next round?Will it be 310 or will it get reduced.

Regards,
Bnetkunt

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Hope81 (Jun 27, 2015)

sharma1981 said:


> Better separate 189 and 190.
> 
> Upon invite EOI gets locked for 60 days. If you want the flexibility to choose which invite to opt for then log separate EOIs


Thank you for your reply. 

So, it is completely fine to lodge 2 EOIs, one for 189 and another for 190?

I think that I've seen some posts earlier saying that it would be risky to have 2 separate EOIs.

I appreciate your view on this, and if you could guide me with information from Skillselect/DIBP. 

Thank you,


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

Hope81 said:


> Thank you for your reply.
> 
> So, it is completely fine to lodge 2 EOIs, one for 189 and another for 190?
> 
> ...


Its absolutely OK to lodge as many EOIs as you wish. In your case you need 2.

YOu can verify in DIBP website


----------



## nits321 (Sep 26, 2015)

my EOI submission was around April and i had 65 points for 189.


----------



## nits321 (Sep 26, 2015)

TejPatil said:


> Hi Nitin,
> If you dont mind, May I know your EOI submit date? and points , Just analyzing how many days,months I would need to wait.
> 
> Thanks,
> Tej



EOI was submitted in April end with 65 point score for 189.


----------



## Hope81 (Jun 27, 2015)

sharma1981 said:


> Its absolutely OK to lodge as many EOIs as you wish. In your case you need 2.
> 
> YOu can verify in DIBP website


How many Expressions of Interest can I submit?

There is no limitation on how many Expressions of Interest you can submit in SkillSelect. However, you must be able to provide evidence on all the claims you have made to achieve your points score. If you do not accept your invitation we cannot guarantee that you will receive another invitation.

Thank you for you advise, i found information DIBP confirming what you've stated. 

Since i lodged an EOI for both 189 and 190, do i need to remove 190 and submit another EOI with the same information? is there any impact on the existing EOI, i mean when it comes to such editing?

Thank you for your feedback.


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

Hope81 said:


> How many Expressions of Interest can I submit?
> 
> There is no limitation on how many Expressions of Interest you can submit in SkillSelect. However, you must be able to provide evidence on all the claims you have made to achieve your points score. If you do not accept your invitation we cannot guarantee that you will receive another invitation.
> 
> ...


Ideally it shouldn't affect DOE because your claimed points remain the same. So you can edit your current EOI to get rid of 190 from there and then create a new EOI for 190.


----------



## Hope81 (Jun 27, 2015)

sharma1981 said:


> Ideally it shouldn't affect DOE because your claimed points remain the same. So you can edit your current EOI to get rid of 190 from there and then create a new EOI for 190.


Thank you indeed Sharma for the info...


----------



## parth1310 (Jul 30, 2017)

Hope81 said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> Please advise me whether i need to apply for NSW nomination separately.
> 
> ...


Apart from submitting the EOI, you also need to apply for NSW nomination. Read the details here: https://www.industry.nsw.gov.au/liv...d-immigration/skilled-nominated-migration-190.


----------



## Kamalbhai (Apr 10, 2017)

parth1310 said:


> Apart from submitting the EOI, you also need to apply for NSW nomination. Read the details here: https://www.industry.nsw.gov.au/liv...d-immigration/skilled-nominated-migration-190.


Where they mentioned you need to apply for NSW nomination. 
And what do you mean by NSW nomination.
What i know is all you need to launch EOI for SC190 and mentioned you are intrested in NSW by selecting the value in state dropdown. Thats what i did.

Please confirm. May be i am wrong 

Sent from my LG-H818 using Tapatalk


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

Kamalbhai said:


> Where they mentioned you need to apply for NSW nomination.
> And what do you mean by NSW nomination.
> What i know is all you need to launch EOI for SC190 and mentioned you are intrested in NSW by selecting the value in state dropdown. Thats what i did.
> 
> ...


You are right. Only need to submit EOI and by selecting NSW as a preferred state.


----------



## au513 (Aug 20, 2017)

Hi Seniors,

On the DIBP website, under 20 September round results, there is a table with below information. Not sure what does that really means. It says DOE 13/09/2017 for 65 pointers. While we know that the cutoff this time was 30 March, Do you know what this table represents ?


Visa Subclass	Points score	Visa date of effect
Skilled - Independent (subclass 189)	65	*13/09/2017* 12.05 am
Skilled - Regional Provisional (subclass 489)	60	19/09/2017 4.27 am

20 September 2017 round results


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

au513 said:


> Hi Seniors,
> 
> On the DIBP website, under 20 September round results, there is a table with below information. Not sure what does that really means. It says DOE 13/09/2017 for 65 pointers. While we know that the cutoff this time was 30 March, Do you know what this table represents ?
> 
> ...


This score is for *non* pro-rata occupations. There is another table at the end of the page where cutoff with pro-rata occupations are mentioned. In your case, pro-rata cutoffs applies to you as of 30th March.


----------



## au513 (Aug 20, 2017)

BulletAK said:


> This score is for *non* pro-rata occupations. There is another table at the end of the page where cutoff with pro-rata occupations are mentioned. In your case, pro-rata cutoffs applies to you as of 30th March.


Clarified. Thanks!


----------



## kirk1031 (Oct 8, 2015)

MIA Notice

Many members have contacted the MIA about the jump from 75 points to 85 points for the accountant in this round

The MIA has contacted the Department seeking an explanation and has been informed that the Department has taken no action to increase the points to 85 points.The skillselect system is being exmainied to establish an explanation for the increase.

/Looks they at least recognized the problem and try to find an explanation.


----------



## Harry112016 (Dec 21, 2016)

KeeDa said:


> You don't have to do ACS again. I had the same situation (you can see my ACS here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/members/keeda-albums-keeda-picture16674-keeda-acs.html)- all of my work experience was tagged to INDIA while I had spent about half a decade in Europe. This happened because although the work reference has location-wise breakup, I failed to give multiple episodes in my ACS online application. But there wasn't any problem due to this.
> 
> You should mention the correct location in your EOI, visa application, and form 80, etc.


Thanks for the response. I just wanted to clarify, the experience letter provided by my company doesn't have the location wise breakup. So in EOI I've mentioned the experience in the company as based in India. Now when I file the visa application should I give details of my time spent in UK and mention this detail in Form-80 as well? Thanks in advance.


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

kirk1031 said:


> MIA Notice
> 
> Many members have contacted the MIA about the jump from 75 points to 85 points for the accountant in this round
> 
> ...


Great. Can you post any source link of this update?

Thanks.


----------



## Engineer04 (Aug 9, 2017)

Dear experts, 
I appeared in Ielts test on November 1st, 2014. Will I be considered for the round going to be held on November 1st, 2017? English language requirements on DIPB website says " you must have undertaken the test no MORE than 36 months before you are invited to apply for the visa".
Your expert opinion is requested in this regard. 
Thanks. 

Sent from my Infinix Zero 4 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

Engineer04 said:


> Dear experts,
> I appeared in Ielts test on November 1st, 2014. Will I be considered for the round going to be held on November 1st, 2017? English language requirements on DIPB website says " you must have undertaken the test no MORE than 36 months before you are invited to apply for the visa".
> Your expert opinion is requested in this regard.
> Thanks.
> ...


I found this

"Tests results from a specified English language test, you took in the three years immediately before you were invited to apply. "

https://www.border.gov.au/visas/sup...ng/Pages/skilled/english-language-skills.aspx

In any case, your 3 years will expire in Nov


----------



## Engineer04 (Aug 9, 2017)

sharma1981 said:


> I found this
> 
> "Tests results from a specified English language test, you took in the three years immediately before you were invited to apply. "
> 
> ...


So will my EOI be considered for the round on November 1st, 2017? 

Sent from my Infinix Zero 4 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

Engineer04 said:


> So will my EOI be considered for the round on November 1st, 2017?
> 
> Sent from my Infinix Zero 4 Plus using Tapatalk


Assume safely till Oct 31st 11:59 PM

If i was you, i'll re-appear in PTE/IELTS 

Try PTE


----------



## Engineer04 (Aug 9, 2017)

sharma1981 said:


> Assume safely till Oct 31st 11:59 PM
> 
> If i was you, i'll re-appear in PTE/IELTS
> 
> Try PTE


PTE is not available in Pakistan  


Sent from my Infinix Zero 4 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## kiliko77 (Jul 3, 2017)

Does the cutoff date usually move up or down as the months go by? 

I.e can we expect the 10 days which it moved this round to be ~8 days or ~12 days in the next?


----------



## ANAIN (Mar 20, 2017)

Engineer04 said:


> So will my EOI be considered for the round on November 1st, 2017?
> 
> Sent from my Infinix Zero 4 Plus using Tapatalk


Hi

But if you see PTE score Card, validity is mentioned 2 Years. Now, which one is correct.

DIBP says valid for 3 years, but Organization who conduct Language Test says 2 Years- Conflicting 

Please advise


----------



## rinoshkk (Nov 23, 2016)

parth1310 said:


> Was it cancelled or you merely didn’t travel on it? If cancelled, what was the reason cited?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It was cancelled based on the notification received from my organization in Australia that the visa holder never commenced employment with my organization branch in Australia. 

Thanks!
Rosh

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## aminn_524 (Feb 29, 2016)

ANAIN said:


> Hi
> 
> But if you see PTE score Card, validity is mentioned 2 Years. Now, which one is correct.
> 
> ...


According to the Isach : 

" PTE/Pearson test validity with DIBP -
There have been some rumours that the PTE test will only be valid for 2 years (instead of 3) with DIBP as PTE will only verify official results for tests up to 2 years old.
We have just confirmed with PTE that this is incorrect and that DIBP continue to accept their english language results for 3 years. And DIBP are offered manual verification of results instead to remain acceptable for the full 3 years.
DIBP accept it for 3 year irrespective of what it says on the PTE results report. "


----------



## parth1310 (Jul 30, 2017)

rinoshkk said:


> It was cancelled based on the notification received from my organization in Australia that the visa holder never commenced employment with my organization branch in Australia.
> 
> Thanks!
> Rosh
> ...




In my opinion, this should not impact your current Visa application. Just mention the reason for cancellation in your application and form 80. 
Generally, Visas cancelled due to serious medical issues, providing false or misleading information, or due to character history can lead to a rejection. Yours doesn’t look that serious an issue. 

However, please check this information before proceeding. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

Engineer04 said:


> Dear experts,
> I appeared in Ielts test on November 1st, 2014. Will I be considered for the round going to be held on November 1st, 2017? English language requirements on DIPB website says " you must have undertaken the test no MORE than 36 months before you are invited to apply for the visa".
> Your expert opinion is requested in this regard.
> Thanks.
> ...


Hi

Your IELTS test is valid for an invitation dated up to 01 November 2017 - here is the legislation:

*(b) the test was conducted in the 3 years immediately before the day on which the Minister invited the person under these Regulations, in writing, to apply for the visa; and*

The three years immediately before the day of invitation would be 1st November 2014 to 31st October 2017 - so all good for 3 more invitation rounds - assuming there are 3 rounds in November starting with 1st November 2017.

Regards

Tony


----------



## Salimmanj (Apr 15, 2017)

Hi friends,
I need an urgent assistance. I have got invite on 20th sept and am planning to apply fr visa by tomorrow..I have few queries::

1. My wife would be accompanying me but i am not claiming her points ,so what all documents do i need to submit for her?

2. My wife has done distance education from mumbai university and has just completed S.Y.BCOM, but we have got a letter from university for her stating she completed SYBCOM in year and medium of language was english. Will she still hv to give IELTS/PTE?

3. My wife has also got US visa rejection in 2012 due to interview not cleared for visit visa ,will this impact our application?

Please provide ur suggestion.


----------



## aminn_524 (Feb 29, 2016)

guys, 

I have faced a problem with my visa fee payment. Actually, the total amount is 5550$, and I am going to pay it through my debit card, but the problem is there is limitation for online transaction, 2500$ per day, so how can I transfer total amount? can I request DIBP to charge my card twice , 2500 $ each day?


----------



## Engineer04 (Aug 9, 2017)

Welshtone said:


> Hi
> 
> Your IELTS test is valid for an invitation dated up to 01 November 2017 - here is the legislation:
> 
> ...


I have my fingers crossed.. Hoping to get some good news in favor of my case.. 

Sent from my Infinix Zero 4 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## parth1310 (Jul 30, 2017)

Salimmanj said:


> Hi friends,
> I need an urgent assistance. I have got invite on 20th sept and am planning to apply fr visa by tomorrow..I have few queries::
> 
> 1. My wife would be accompanying me but i am not claiming her points ,so what all documents do i need to submit for her?
> ...


1. - Identify docs like Aadhar, PAN, 
- Medicals, 
- Police certificates, character docs like form 80 & 1221, 
- Functional English proof like college certificate; degree & mark-sheets; English test scores. 
- Proof of relationship- Marriage certificate

2. Not sure how you managed to get such a letter without graduating. Use at own risk. If CO not convinced they may ask for additional proof or English test scores. Look for alternatives here: https://www.border.gov.au/about/corporate/information/faqs/how-can-i-prove-i-have-functional-english

3. Depends on the reason for rejection. Trivial reasons generally should not have any impact. Make sure you mention the rejection and its reason in form 80 and your application.


----------



## Salimmanj (Apr 15, 2017)

parth1310 said:


> Salimmanj said:
> 
> 
> > Hi friends,
> ...


-Thanks Parth, so shall i wait for her to give ielts and pte and then submit visa application?


----------



## satish5b8 (Oct 2, 2015)

aminn_524 said:


> According to the Isach :
> 
> " PTE/Pearson test validity with DIBP -
> There have been some rumours that the PTE test will only be valid for 2 years (instead of 3) with DIBP as PTE will only verify official results for tests up to 2 years old.
> ...


But, I think After two years ours exam results will be removed from the Pearson account. If CO asks to send the scores again means which the exam appeared two years back then it may be problem in this case.


----------



## parth1310 (Jul 30, 2017)

Salimmanj said:


> -Thanks Parth, so shall i wait for her to give ielts and pte and then submit visa application?


You can provide the Test scores at a later stage as well. However, if the CO requests for them before you could uploaded them; it may cause some delay. Decision is yours.


----------



## Salimmanj (Apr 15, 2017)

parth1310 said:


> Salimmanj said:
> 
> 
> > -Thanks Parth, so shall i wait for her to give ielts and pte and then submit visa application?
> ...


Thnku


----------



## muralipte20 (Sep 28, 2017)

Dear All,

I have the below details for my 189 EOI. Could you please help me get some idea on when I would get an invite.

ANZSCO Code: 261112 (Systems Analyst)
Age:25
Education:15
PTE A:20
ACS:15
189 EOI DoE:28 September 2017 (75)
Invite: 

Best Regards,
Murali


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

muralipte20 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I have the below details for my 189 EOI. Could you please help me get some idea on when I would get an invite.
> 
> ...


04-October. Make sure you are claiming the right amount of experience points after taking ACS deduction into consideration.


----------



## muralipte20 (Sep 28, 2017)

KeeDa said:


> 04-October. Make sure you are claiming the right amount of experience points after taking ACS deduction into consideration.


Thank you. Sure. I have 8+ years *after *ACS cut off date. 

Best Regards,
Murali


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

muralipte20 said:


> Thank you. Sure. I have 8+ years *after *ACS cut off date.
> 
> Best Regards,
> Murali


That's great. Generate HAP ID, get your appointment for medicals, have your PCCs & all other docs ready, the visa fees too, and be prepared as you would certainly be invited on 04-Oct (03-Oct evening IST).


----------



## ANAIN (Mar 20, 2017)

satish5b8 said:


> But, I think After two years ours exam results will be removed from the Pearson account. If CO asks to send the scores again means which the exam appeared two years back then it may be problem in this case.



Can't we ask Pearson via email to share the result to DIBP ?

Expat - Any idea?


----------



## tarun7587 (Sep 28, 2017)

Salimmanj said:


> Thnku


Hi,
I my eoi details are as follows
EOI DOE: 03/05/2017
ANZCO CODE: 261313 (Software engineering)
PTE : R 7 W 7 L 7 S 7 Overall(7)
Points: 65

My visa is getting expired in just 2 months, Can anyone please let me know if there is any chance for me to get my invite before that. Thanks.


----------



## aminn_524 (Feb 29, 2016)

Guys, 
I already lodged and submitted my visa, paid the fee, and was going to attach documents, but when I click on attack button, it says 

"This applicant is not required to provide any evidence at this stage based on the information provided within the application. However, the department may request further information from this applicant at a later date. "

Is this normal?


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

tarun7587 said:


> Hi,
> I my eoi details are as follows
> EOI DOE: 03/05/2017
> ANZCO CODE: 261313 (Software engineering)
> ...


The cut-off stands at 30 March and the movement has been 1 month per month. However, starting with next round, number of invites have been reduced so the backlog clearance definitely won't be as much (i.e. 1 month per month), but even if it drops to 60% as compared to previous rounds (about 18 days clearance per month), you should still get invited in the second or third round from now as you are only 34 days into the backlog.

Needless to say, nobody can predict accurately. You should closely watch the movement in the next upcoming rounds. Next dates are: 04 Oct, 18 Oct, and 01 Nov. All I can suggest is to be prepared to lodge the visa immediately.

When exactly is your current visa expiring?


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

aminn_524 said:


> Guys,
> I already lodged and submitted my visa, paid the fee, and was going to attach documents, but when I click on attack button, it says
> 
> "This applicant is not required to provide any evidence at this stage based on the information provided within the application. However, the department may request further information from this applicant at a later date. "
> ...


No, is not normal but such things do happen especially for freshly lodged visas or on weekends. Was there any maintenance notice on the login screen? Maybe give it a few days to cool off and try again on Monday.


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

KeeDa said:


> The cut-off stands at 30 March and the movement has been 1 month per month. However, starting with next round, number of invites have been reduced so the backlog clearance definitely won't be as much (i.e. 1 month per month), but even if it drops to 60% as compared to previous rounds (about 18 days clearance per month), you should still get invited in the second or third round from now as you are only 34 days into the backlog.
> 
> Needless to say, nobody can predict accurately. You should closely watch the movement in the next upcoming rounds. Next dates are: 04 Oct, 18 Oct, and 01 Nov. All I can suggest is to be prepared to lodge the visa immediately.
> 
> When exactly is your current visa expiring?


Will update to "received" soon and then you can attach documents

Regards

Tony


----------



## sachinleo80 (Jul 24, 2016)

tarun7587 said:


> Hi,
> I my eoi details are as follows
> EOI DOE: 03/05/2017
> ANZCO CODE: 261313 (Software engineering)
> ...


Hopefully, you should get ITA either in the first or second draw of November month. Fingers crossed!! Me too in a similar situation! My DOE is 01st May 2017.


----------



## devmech (Sep 8, 2017)

Do I need to be employed when I submit my EOI and even at the time of applying for visa?


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

devmech said:


> Do I need to be employed when I submit my EOI and even at the time of applying for visa?


No.


----------



## kiliko77 (Jul 3, 2017)

Hi everyone, 

Can anyone advise if they think I have a chance of being invited before the quota runs out? Details should be in signature, but basically 65 point 261313 EOI lodged 12th September with 190 for Victoria.

Thanks in advance.
Tom


----------



## nithin.raghav (Sep 8, 2017)

*You will get it on 3rd Oct*



muralipte20 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I have the below details for my 189 EOI. Could you please help me get some idea on when I would get an invite.
> 
> ...


Hi Murali,

I was checking out the track record of 261112 lot. You should get the invite by 3rd Oct evening. (As they will publish the list on 4th Oct. 1st Wednesday of the month)

Regards,
Nithin


----------



## muralipte20 (Sep 28, 2017)

nithin.raghav said:


> Hi Murali,
> 
> I was checking out the track record of 261112 lot. You should get the invite by 3rd Oct evening. (As they will publish the list on 4th Oct. 1st Wednesday of the month)
> 
> ...


Hey Nitin,

Thank you for the input. I have been advised to look for the health check and other documents for submission. Hopeful as you said - 4th Oct!

Best Regards,
Murali.


----------



## aminn_524 (Feb 29, 2016)

KeeDa said:


> No, is not normal but such things do happen especially for freshly lodged visas or on weekends. Was there any maintenance notice on the login screen? Maybe give it a few days to cool off and try again on Monday.


Thank you for the response, I manually chose the document names, and attach each file, but after few hours, the same fields appeared in my attach document sections, for example, I have now two "Birth or Age, Evidence of" 

The first one I manually created it and attach the required document and the status is received BUT
the status in the second one with the same name shows recommended. 

Should I duplicate it and attach the files in second one? or it would confuse the CO


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

aminn_524 said:


> Thank you for the response, I manually chose the document names, and attach each file, but after few hours, the same fields appeared in my attach document sections, for example, I have now two "Birth or Age, Evidence of"
> 
> The first one I manually created it and attach the required document and the status is received BUT
> the status in the second one with the same name shows recommended.
> ...


Leave it as-is for now to avoid confusion and also since you have a limit of 60 documents only.


----------



## Deshantori (Jul 31, 2017)

Hi All,

Apologies for the belated update.

Invited on the 20th of September.

Best of luck.


----------



## stha1232 (Mar 25, 2017)

Hello guys, what are the chances for civil engineer with 60 points in 4th October invitation round??

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## markymark5 (Mar 31, 2017)

stha1232 said:


> Hello guys, what are the chances for civil engineer with 60 points in 4th October invitation round??
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


Still wait and see to this point. No 60 pointers invited yet since July.


----------



## Umarchodhary (Mar 20, 2017)

what is the probability to get an invite for 60 points in the next round or the second round of Oct for 60 pointers ? my frd submitted his EOI (233311) in august 2017 still no INVITE.


----------



## Kaur preet (Jul 4, 2017)

Hi
For me doe is 11/05/2017 telecom engineer 60 points
Still waiting


----------



## scorpion24 (Mar 13, 2017)

kiliko77 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Can anyone advise if they think I have a chance of being invited before the quota runs out? Details should be in signature, but basically 65 point 261313 EOI lodged 12th September with 190 for Victoria.
> 
> ...


For 189 with 65 points- 261313:

Current trends indicate average DOE movement per invitation round is 10 days. We are left with 14 rounds. That means ~140 days movement can happen means people with DOE < 1st Sept 2017 can be invited. You might get unlucky and edged out as the quota finishes. I wish I could be wrong for you.

For 190:

No guidelines on the criteria for invitations.


----------



## Kyearn (Jul 25, 2017)

Won't get invited anytime this year if the ceiling kept at 1250 from what I see study and heard. What you guys think? 



Umarchodhary said:


> what is the probability to get an invite for 60 points in the next round or the second round of Oct for 60 pointers ? my frd submitted his EOI (233311) in august 2017 still no INVITE.





Kaur preet said:


> Hi
> For me doe is 11/05/2017 telecom engineer 60 points
> Still waiting


----------



## RBS1920 (Sep 9, 2017)

Hi friends,

When do you think I can expect a grant based on the details below:

ANZSCO Code: 233111 (Chemical engineer)
Total points: 65
ITA: 20 September 2017
Lodged: 27 September 2017
Front loaded all docs, including PCC and Medicals
I am an offshore applicant. 

Kind Regards,
R.


----------



## Parminder88 (Oct 2, 2017)

My initial data of EOI submission is 02/05/2017 and last submitted date is 23/09/2017.

Which date will be considered for Invitation?


----------



## alex.alter (Sep 7, 2017)

When will I get the visa if I submit docs by the end of next week (13 Friday Oct).


----------



## Umarchodhary (Mar 20, 2017)

Kyearn said:


> Won't get invited anytime this year if the ceiling kept at 1250 from what I see study and heard. What you guys think?


I have seen the data on immitracker 65 pointers who applied in july till 20 september were invited. so maybe in the next two three rounds 60 pointers get a chance.


----------



## Monzer (Oct 2, 2017)

Hi
Industrial, mechanical, and production engineers? have to compete under 2335 anzsco group for 189, would it be the same for nsw or nsw looks at the individual 6 digit code.

My case as follows:
Anzsco: 233513 (production or plant engineer) prorata.
Points: 70 = 65 + 5 (for NSW 190 with 10 points for english)
DOE: 07/09/2017

Am I competing 233513s or all 2335s and what is the likelyhood of being invited by NSW, and in what time frame?


----------



## awalkin (Jul 23, 2017)

alex.alter said:


> When will I get the visa if I submit docs by the end of next week (13 Friday Oct).


Depends on your profile Alex. Checkout Immitracker to get and idea. Or post your points here for ppl. to provide their views.


----------



## Rmarw (Jan 30, 2017)

Hi guys

I need some help, my consultant has added 2 EOIs in skillselect one for 189 and 190 in NSW in Jan 2017 with 65 and 70 points resp. And then one for Victoria in July 2017 with 70 points. My ACS counted experience post oct 2009 as the ACS letter says, however today I received a notification in my Victoria EOI that my points have changed to 75 and new DOE but not for 189.what could be the reason?


----------



## parth1310 (Jul 30, 2017)

Rmarw said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I need some help, my consultant has added 2 EOIs in skillselect one for 189 and 190 in NSW in Jan 2017 with 65 and 70 points resp. And then one for Victoria in July 2017 with 70 points. My ACS counted experience post oct 2009 as the ACS letter says, however today I received a notification in my Victoria EOI that my points have changed to 75 and new DOE but not for 189.what could be the reason?


Ask your consultant to check whether the information provided in all EOIs is correct, and consistent with other EOIs.


----------



## Kyearn (Jul 25, 2017)

Umarchodhary said:


> Kyearn said:
> 
> 
> > Won't get invited anytime this year if the ceiling kept at 1250 from what I see study and heard. What you guys think?
> ...


I am on 60 pointer as well and I hope you are right but it just very very very small chance. At current rate, the remaining spot is just enough to keep 2 weeks of 65,70 pointer every two weeks.


----------



## RBS1920 (Sep 9, 2017)

Hi friends,

When do you think I can expect a grant based on the details below:

ANZSCO Code: 233111 (Chemical engineer)
Total points: 65
ITA: 20 September 2017
Lodged: 27 September 2017
Front loaded all docs, including PCC and Medicals
I am an offshore applicant. 

Kind Regards,
R.


----------



## bnetkunt (May 2, 2017)

Hi Guys,

Please update if u get invite in tonight's invitation

All the best

Regards,
bnetkunt

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## muralipte20 (Sep 28, 2017)

bnetkunt said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Please update if u get invite in tonight's invitation
> 
> ...


I am expecting the invite today, but unfortunately my agent will have the mail and wont get to know until tomorrow ray:

I will surely post my results as soon as I get it. Request all other members to post their's if they know today.

Just hanging out here to cheers all expectants 

Best,
Murali

Code: 261112 (Systems Analyst)
PTE A: 20
Experience (8+): 15
Degree: 15
Age: 25
Points Overall: 75
DoE: 29 September 2017


----------



## Parminder88 (Oct 2, 2017)

muralipte20 said:


> I am expecting the invite today, but unfortunately my agent will have the mail and wont get to know until tomorrow ray:
> 
> I will surely post my results as soon as I get it. Request all other members to post their's if they know today.
> 
> ...


All the best!!!!!


----------



## bnetkunt (May 2, 2017)

Hello Any updates guys from 261313 category?

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Wireframe (May 18, 2017)

bnetkunt said:


> Hello Any updates guys from 261313 category?
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk




Do we have any new thread for October invite ??



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bnetkunt (May 2, 2017)

Wireframe said:


> Do we have any new thread for October invite ??
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


http://www.expatforum.com/expats/showthread.php?t=1328594

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## bnetkunt (May 2, 2017)

bnetkunt said:


> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/showthread.php?t=1328594
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


But no updates as of now from anyone

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## rrealansari (Nov 20, 2015)

Please subscribe October invite page.


----------



## nithin.raghav (Sep 8, 2017)

*Did you get the invite*



muralipte20 said:


> Hey Nitin,
> 
> Thank you for the input. I have been advised to look for the health check and other documents for submission. Hopeful as you said - 4th Oct!
> 
> ...


Hi Murali,

Did you get the invite?

Regards,
Nithin


----------



## muralipte20 (Sep 28, 2017)

*Invited!*

Dear All,

I have got the invite on *04 Oct round*:cheer2:

My details:
Code: *261112 (Systems Analyst)*

ACS: 04 September 2017 *15* points
PTE A: 27 September 2017 = *20* Points (R90,W90,L90,S90)
Education: *15*
Age: *25*

Total Points for 189: *75*
EOI DoE: *29 September 2017*
Invite: *04 October 2017*

Next: ???

All the best for the folks and many thanks for the help, really appreciate.

Best,
Murali


----------



## muralipte20 (Sep 28, 2017)

nithin.raghav said:


> Hi Murali,
> 
> Did you get the invite?
> 
> ...


Hey Nithin,

Sorry mate didnt see your question. And YES got the invite yesterday but my agent took forever to confirm this to me.

Thanks,
Murali.


----------



## Luhar (Sep 8, 2017)

*Invited*

Hi,

I got invited today for 189 category. Thanks all members for your help and guidance.


----------



## bnetkunt (May 2, 2017)

Luhar said:


> Hi,
> 
> I got invited today for 189 category. Thanks all members for your help and guidance.


What's ur points?

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## barunsinghania (Aug 26, 2017)

Luhar said:


> Hi,
> 
> I got invited today for 189 category. Thanks all members for your help and guidance.


Congratulations Mate!


----------



## Hope81 (Jun 27, 2015)

Dear friends, 

Please advise me how to go about this, I lodged an EOI 15 days ago, in the application i provided the details of the skills assessment and the date of the outcome letter. 

the date of the outcome letter i've indicated is over 3 three years and I understand that DIBP don't accept old outcome letters. 

I have obtained a new outcome letter from EA yesterday, the question is, do i need to update the EOI and change the date of skills assessment, or i should keep it as it is. 

Thank you for your help.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Hope81 said:


> Dear friends,
> 
> Please advise me how to go about this, I lodged an EOI 15 days ago, in the application i provided the details of the skills assessment and the date of the outcome letter.
> 
> ...


Withdraw that EOI and file a new one because that EOI (and its DOE) is based on invalid claims (I mean an invalid/ expired assessment). Simply updating a new date and new assessment ID may not change the DOE to todays date, so best to withdraw it and file a new one. 15 days is not much and not really worth to take any risk.


----------



## Hope81 (Jun 27, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> Withdraw that EOI and file a new one because that EOI (and its DOE) is based on invalid claims (I mean an invalid/ expired assessment). Simply updating a new date and new assessment ID may not change the DOE to todays date, so best to withdraw it and file a new one. 15 days is not much and not really worth to take any risk.


It's only the date of the assessment letter that i need to change! i need to withdraw the EOI because of providing an updated reference number?

I didn't provide any false information, the reference number of the letter that i provided is +3 years, and i obtained a new one.

Do you think it's better to withdraw the EOI instead of updating it. 

Could you please explain

Thank you,


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Hope81 said:


> It's only the date of the assessment letter that i need to change! i need to withdraw the EOI because of providing an updated reference number?
> 
> I didn't provide any false information, the reference number of the letter that i provided is +3 years, and i obtained a new one.
> 
> ...


Yes, I'd still suggest you withdraw. Not that you provided false information, but the assessment you provided had expired and hence not eligible.


----------



## Hope81 (Jun 27, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> Yes, I'd still suggest you withdraw. Not that you provided false information, but the assessment you provided had expired and hence not eligible.


Dear KeeDa, 

I'll follow your advice. 

I lodged two separate EOI, one for 189 and another for 190, so i believe i should withdraw both.

Also, could you please advise me as per the available information when should I expect an ITA, my details are below:

Age 25
Edu 10
Exp 15
IELTS 10
ANZSCO 233211 Civil Engineer 

189 60 points
190 NSW 65 points

also, do i need to apply for NSW through their website or its enough just to select NSW in the EOI as a state?


I appreciate your help.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Hope81 said:


> Dear KeeDa,
> 
> I'll follow your advice.
> 
> ...


Hi,

Yes, withdraw both.

Non pro rated occupations are still cutting off at 65, but I believe it has reached 22-Sep during 04-Oct round (pretty close now), so most probably, next round or 01-Nov onwards should see 60 pointers receiving invitations. However, the waiting queue is long. You'll have to go through the *previous invitation rounds* and understand when was the last 60 pointer from a non pro rated occupation invited, then watch the next (18-Oct) and a few subsequent invitation round results to understand how fast the backlog movement is happening per round and thus calculate a fair estimate of when you should expect an invite.

As for 190: nobody can say for sure when NSW might invite. State invitations do not happen at fixed intervals like 189, and they too have a priority queue, nomination rules, etc. Your best bet to understand the 190 NSW process and trends is to subscribe to the 190 NSW thread on this forum.


----------



## Hope81 (Jun 27, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> Hi,
> 
> Yes, withdraw both.
> 
> ...


Thank you indeed for the information...

Do i need to apply for state nomination through the state website or is't enough through Skillselect?

Thank you,


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Hope81 said:


> Thank you indeed for the information...
> 
> Do i need to apply for state nomination through the state website or is't enough through Skillselect?
> 
> Thank you,


Depends on the state and their process. I know for sure that for NSW and VIC, you simply have to file the EOI, mention them as the preferred state and wait for an email from them.


----------



## Hope81 (Jun 27, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> Depends on the state and their process. I know for sure that for NSW and VIC, you simply have to file the EOI, mention them as the preferred state and wait for an email from them.


Thank you brother...


----------



## dips_201 (Sep 23, 2017)

Any one with 65 points code 26113 got the invite on 4th oct round. till what time the invite is issued. any idea?


----------



## Hope81 (Jun 27, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> Depends on the state and their process. I know for sure that for NSW and VIC, you simply have to file the EOI, mention them as the preferred state and wait for an email from them.


Please advise me on this, on EA outcome letter I've got
EA ID XXXXXXX
Application ID XXXXX

In the EOI I have to provide the Reference Number/ Receipt Number, my question which one of the above is considered the reference number?

Thank you for your help.


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

Hope81 said:


> Please advise me on this, on EA outcome letter I've got
> EA ID XXXXXXX
> Application ID XXXXX
> 
> ...


I have mentioned EA ID in my eoi

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hope81 (Jun 27, 2015)

sultan_azam said:


> I have mentioned EA ID in my eoi
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


Thank you brothers for your advice, I'll do the same.

I have another concern, I'll change jobs in two months. My question is if I update my EOI then will it have any impact on the date of effect and the ITA?

I appreciate your reply...


----------



## aminn_524 (Feb 29, 2016)

I have mistakenly attached my wife's PCC for myself, and also my own PCC for my wife. Any idea what should I do?


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Hope81 said:


> Thank you brothers for your advice, I'll do the same.
> 
> I have another concern, I'll change jobs in two months. My question is if I update my EOI then will it have any impact on the date of effect and the ITA?
> 
> I appreciate your reply...


No, it will not.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

aminn_524 said:


> I have mistakenly attached my wife's PCC for myself, and also my own PCC for my wife. Any idea what should I do?


You can't remove those now, but can re-attach correct ones in correct places again. I don't think it will cause any problems. I too had attached Indian education docs under "Qualifications - Australian, Evidence of" instead of "Qualifications - Overseas, Evidence of". I've read about some other members who did similar mistakes. Never had any problems.


----------



## Hope81 (Jun 27, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> No, it will not.


Thank you for your reply.

If this is the case, why do i need to withdraw both submitted EOIs 189 & 190 since i need to change the date of the skills assessment ONLY, I have noticed that both outcome letters have the same EA ID Number. 

I'm actually confused whether it's necessary to withdraw both EOIs for just changing the date of skills assessment outcome letter.

I appreciate your reply...


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

dips_201 said:


> Any one with 65 points code 26113 got the invite on 4th oct round. till what time the invite is issued. any idea?


There is no such occupation/ group as 26113. Did you mean 2613?

2613 is at 65 points and 09-April. 2611 at 70 points and 29-June.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Hope81 said:


> Thank you for your reply.
> 
> If this is the case, why do i need to withdraw both submitted EOIs 189 & 190 since i need to change the date of the skills assessment ONLY, I have noticed that both outcome letters have the same EA ID Number.
> 
> ...


The thing is: your latest outcome letter has a result date of (say) 05-October and your EOI submitted date (as well as DOE) is 20-Sep (15 days before you received the result). Updating just the EA ID today is not going to change the DOE to today's date. So with a valid assessment but whose date is after the DOE can be counted as you having jumped the queue and filed the EOI ahead of receiving a skills assessment. It could have been okay if your earlier assessment was valid as of 20-Sep, but it was not (since you said it was more than 3 years old) so that EOI submission on 20 Sep itself was based on an incorrect fact/ requirement (to have a valid and positive skills assessment).


----------



## Hope81 (Jun 27, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> The thing is: your latest outcome letter has a result date of (say) 05-October and your EOI submitted date (as well as DOE) is 20-Sep (15 days before you received the result). Updating just the EA ID today is not going to change the DOE to today's date. So with a valid assessment but whose date is after the DOE can be counted as you having jumped the queue and filed the EOI ahead of receiving a skills assessment. It could have been okay if your earlier assessment was valid as of 20-Sep, but it was not (since you said it was more than 3 years old) so that EOI submission on 20 Sep itself was based on an incorrect fact/ requirement (to have a valid and positive skills assessment).


Dear KeeDa, 

Thank you indeed for your help.

Brother, one final question, at the time of the old assessment I had +5 years of work experience. 

I changed jobs twice after the old assessment.

I only applied for a new outcome letter but I didn't say that i need work experience to be reassessed. my agent told me it's not necessary. 

Is this right or wrong?

Please advise me...


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Hope81 said:


> Dear KeeDa,
> 
> Thank you indeed for your help.
> 
> ...


My knowledge about EA and their process is very limited. Lets wait for someone else to reply back to these queries.


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

Hope81 said:


> Dear KeeDa,
> 
> Thank you indeed for your help.
> 
> ...


no need for reassessment, while submitting eoi, claim the experience points*(if you wish)* for those two companies which you joined after skill assessment, at visa stage give enough documents to prove your employment was genuine and was in line with your occupation code under which you had filed eoi

documents -- 
1. reference letter
2. joining letter, release letter, promotion letter
3. salary slip and corresponding bank statement
4. tax documents
5. anything else which strengthens your employment claims with that company

experts can guide more


----------



## Hope81 (Jun 27, 2015)

sultan_azam said:


> no need for reassessment, while submitting eoi, claim the experience points*(if you wish)* for those two companies which you joined after skill assessment, at visa stage give enough documents to prove your employment was genuine and was in line with your occupation code under which you had filed eoi
> 
> documents --
> 1. reference letter
> ...


Dear Sultan, 

Thank you for your feedback as it makes a huge difference for me.

I'm seeking as well the confirmation from other experts to confirm this feedback. 

Please help me out in this, I really appreciate your feedback. 

Many thanks, 

Taha


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

Hope81 said:


> Dear Sultan,
> 
> Thank you for your feedback as it makes a huge difference for me.
> 
> ...


Yeah, let's wait for experts to confirm

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## malik.afnan134 (Feb 8, 2017)

Dear sultan, 

Is there any chances for 60 pointers in coming rounds.

Will they increase number of invites per round or stick to 1250 per month 

Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

malik.afnan134 said:


> Dear sultan,
> 
> Is there any chances for 60 pointers in coming rounds.
> 
> ...


I am hopeful for 60 pointers NON PRO RATA Occupations.... 

not sure whether they will increase the invites in November, they are keeping invites under limit this time


----------



## ganeshonline (Oct 11, 2017)

Hi All, 
My initial EOI date was 24th June 2017 and them automatically updated on2nd August due to increase in points to 65. What would be my DOE?.
Code: 261313 (software engineer)
Points: 65

When do you think I could expect an invitation.


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

ganeshonline said:


> Hi All,
> My initial EOI date was 24th June 2017 and them automatically updated on2nd August due to increase in points to 65. What would be my DOE?.
> Code: 261313 (software engineer)
> Points: 65
> ...


it will be 2nd August


----------



## avnashishgupta (Aug 2, 2017)

Hi, I have submitted my EOI yesterday with 65 points in 262112, bu any chance can i get my EOI accepted in October 18th, round..?? Any advice and speculations are much appreciated.


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

avnashishgupta said:


> Hi, I have submitted my EOI yesterday with 65 points in 262112, bu any chance can i get my EOI accepted in October 18th, round..?? Any advice and speculations are much appreciated.


In 4th October round queue for non prorata occupation 65 pointers moved till 23/9/17, it is tough to say whether it will reach there or not (10/10/17) considering the last round

However, good luck, be prepared

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## chaith11 (May 17, 2017)

*Immiaccount deadline*

Hi All,
I am submitting documents for my visa grant. Wanted to know if theres a deadline to submit these documents ?.. As the secondary applicant decided to take PTE for functional english.

I havent shown secondary applicant PTE in EOI, should i submit this PTE details with form 1221, as there has been a change in some particulars?
Kindly help.

THanks
CHaitra


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

chaith11 said:


> Hi All,
> I am submitting documents for my visa grant. Wanted to know if theres a deadline to submit these documents ?.. As the secondary applicant decided to take PTE for functional english.
> 
> I havent shown secondary applicant PTE in EOI, should i submit this PTE details with form 1221, as there has been a change in some particulars?
> ...


I guess replying to this query of yours in some other thread

Provide appointment details of PTE for spouse in his/her " evidence of English skills -others"

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Salimmanj (Apr 15, 2017)

Hi All,

I got invite on 20th Sept, applied for visa on 4th oct. Till 14th Oct i have submitted all the required documents along with PCC + Medical receipt. Now no documents pending on my side, i had query that when can i expect CO to be assigned and what would be further process...please guide...


----------



## chiragchaplot (Jul 19, 2017)

*1-1.5 months*



Salimmanj said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got invite on 20th Sept, applied for visa on 4th oct. Till 14th Oct i have submitted all the required documents along with PCC + Medical receipt. Now no documents pending on my side, i had query that when can i expect CO to be assigned and what would be further process...please guide...


I am in a similar boat. I got my invite on 9 August 2017. I paid for fees by 10 August 2017. I had submitted all documents and health clearance. Got contacted by CO on 13 September 2017. She asked for PCC from 2 countries. I submitted them on 11 October 2017, as Indian PCC took so long. I am now awaiting a response from CO regarding the update of my case.

Any idea how long it would take?


----------



## satish5b8 (Oct 2, 2015)

Salimmanj said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got invite on 20th Sept, applied for visa on 4th oct. Till 14th Oct i have submitted all the required documents along with PCC + Medical receipt. Now no documents pending on my side, i had query that when can i expect CO to be assigned and what would be further process...please guide...



Usually you may get for the one month. It seems you have submitted all the docs may get direct grant as well.


----------



## Salimmanj (Apr 15, 2017)

satish5b8 said:


> Salimmanj said:
> 
> 
> > Hi All,
> ...



Thnku fr ur reply....Is it possible to get direct grant?


----------



## Aman0909991 (Jun 14, 2016)

Hi Expats! 

I am planning to visit my husband, who is on subclass 485 temporary graduate visa in australia, on a visitor visa in next month. I am hoping to get an invite for our PR tomorrow, so we are planning to apply for subclass 189 visa while I will be in Australia on my visitor visa. He is the primary applicant.
My questions are:
1. Can I get bridging visa on the expiring of my visitor visa as I will be onshore while applying for 189 visa?
2. Can this move create some impact on the processing time of our subclass 189 visa?
3. Do I need to be in my usual country of residence when I get my PR grant? As I have heard that otherwise, my PR will become invalid.
4. Do I separately need to apply for bridging visa or will it come in effect by itself on expiring of my visitor visa?

I know it is a long list of questions, but your help in this regard would be highly appreciated as I need to plan everything according to this.


----------



## Aman0909991 (Jun 14, 2016)

Hi Expats! 

I am planning to visit my husband, who is on subclass 485 temporary graduate visa in australia, on a visitor visa in next month. I am hoping to get an invite for our PR tomorrow, so we are planning to apply for subclass 189 visa while I will be in Australia on my visitor visa. He is the primary applicant.
My questions are:
1. Can I get bridging visa on the expiring of my visitor visa as I will be onshore while applying for 189 visa?
2. Can this move create some impact on the processing time of our subclass 189 visa?
3. Do I need to be in my usual country of residence when I get my PR grant? As I have heard that otherwise, my PR will become invalid.
4. Do I separately need to apply for bridging visa or will it come in effect by itself on expiring of my visitor visa?

I know it is a long list of questions, but your help in this regard would be highly appreciated as I need to plan everything according to this.


----------



## alex.alter (Sep 7, 2017)

is there a thread for people who have submitted visa application to DIBP ?


----------



## julligan (Oct 16, 2017)

RBS1920 said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> When do you think I can expect a grant based on the details below:
> 
> ...


when did you file your EOI?


----------



## Kaur preet (Jul 4, 2017)

Hi guys
Is there any chance for 60 pointers ?
TIA


----------



## Mandy4995 (Nov 18, 2016)

Kaur preet said:


> Hi guys
> Is there any chance for 60 pointers ?
> TIA




I dont think so preet. Try n reach 65 points


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## avnashishgupta (Aug 2, 2017)

I lodged EOI on 10th October with 65 points under 262112 and haven't received any invite in last round (18th October), is there any expectations for November round..??


----------



## Dhillon2073 (Oct 24, 2017)

I submitted EOI with 60 points on Oct 4th. My experience was a month less than 8 years as per assessment by EA so i only 15 points for experience but on Nov 2nd, the experience would be 8 years. So would my EOI points be updated automatically to 65 or do i need to get assessed all over again?


----------



## jawahimanshu (Sep 21, 2017)

Got invitation on 20 Sep 2017. I have just realized a mistake i have done while Filing EOI. According to ACS report my employment to claim points should be after April 2012(should be 01 May 2012) for the code i applied (261313 - Software Engineer). But in EOI, i mentioned 01 Apr 2012 by mistake. So according to this scenario on 30 March 2017 my points increased to 65 but in real scenario(according to ACS) points should increase on 30 April 2017.
Now i am in stage of submitting the application. Please provide your inputs how to rectify this at this stage?


----------



## tchinyi (Aug 25, 2015)

jawahimanshu said:


> Got invitation on 20 Sep 2017. I have just realized a mistake i have done while Filing EOI. According to ACS report my employment to claim points should be after April 2012(should be 01 May 2012) for the code i applied (261313 - Software Engineer). But in EOI, i mentioned 01 Apr 2012 by mistake. So according to this scenario on 30 March 2017 my points increased to 65 but in real scenario(according to ACS) points should increase on 30 April 2017.
> Now i am in stage of submitting the application. Please provide your inputs how to rectify this at this stage?


high chance you will receive a -ve outcome due to wrong info.
lead to visa denial


----------



## AussizMig (Jun 7, 2017)

Please suggest the chances of invitation for the following.

Applied EOI on 28th July under 189 and 190 both
Code: 261313
Points: 65

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

jawahimanshu said:


> Got invitation on 20 Sep 2017. I have just realized a mistake i have done while Filing EOI. According to ACS report my employment to claim points should be after April 2012(should be 01 May 2012) for the code i applied (261313 - Software Engineer). But in EOI, i mentioned 01 Apr 2012 by mistake. So according to this scenario on 30 March 2017 my points increased to 65 but in real scenario(according to ACS) points should increase on 30 April 2017.
> Now i am in stage of submitting the application. Please provide your inputs how to rectify this at this stage?


in my view, it will be wrong to go ahead with such invitation as there has been goof up of one month in ""skill assessment met date" which have fetched you an invite earlier then it should have been

experts can guide more on this


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

jawahimanshu said:


> Got invitation on 20 Sep 2017. I have just realized a mistake i have done while Filing EOI. According to ACS report my employment to claim points should be after April 2012(should be 01 May 2012) for the code i applied (261313 - Software Engineer). But in EOI, i mentioned 01 Apr 2012 by mistake. So according to this scenario on 30 March 2017 my points increased to 65 but in real scenario(according to ACS) points should increase on 30 April 2017.
> Now i am in stage of submitting the application. Please provide your inputs how to rectify this at this stage?


Did this change gave you the benefit of getting an early invite? If not, then i think you can go ahead with submission


----------



## AussizMig (Jun 7, 2017)

AussizMig said:


> Please suggest the chances of invitation for the following.
> 
> Applied EOI on 28th July under 189 and 190 both
> Code: 261313
> ...


Please comment on this.

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## austaspirant (Aug 18, 2017)

AussizMig said:


> AussizMig said:
> 
> 
> > Please suggest the chances of invitation for the following.
> ...


You are approximately 104 days behind and with the current trend, it may take 11-12 rounds to reach 28th July and by then might be cutoff will go to 70 and above so might be in Sep 18.


----------



## LuckySweety (Oct 25, 2017)

the following.

Applied EOI on 9th March 2017 under 189 and 190 both
Code: 261313

Initially points were 60. But from October 1 St 2017, it increased to 65.


----------



## LuckySweety (Oct 25, 2017)

Could you please let me know, when can I expect the invitation letter

Applied EOI on 9th March 2017 under 189 and 190 both
Code: 261313

Initially points were 60. But from October 1 St 2017, it increased to 65


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

LuckySweety said:


> Could you please let me know, when can I expect the invitation letter
> 
> Applied EOI on 9th March 2017 under 189 and 190 both
> Code: 261313
> ...


It could be loooooooong wait...

Queue for 65 pointer 2613xx stands somewhere at 17/04/17 as of now

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## sraja (Jun 8, 2016)

Hi Experts,

Can someone help me whether I can get my Partners 5 points with the below details?

1) I have applied for 261313 - Software Engineering.
2) My wife has 1.2 Years of experience in Software Engineering and she has completed B.Tech (Information Technology)

Can I claim 5 points for her?
Please suggest me. Thanks.


----------



## sraja (Jun 8, 2016)

Hi Experts,

Can someone help me whether I can get my Partners 5 points with the below details?

1) I have applied for 261313 - Software Engineering.
2) My wife has 1.2 Years of experience in Software Engineering and she has completed B.Tech (Information Technology)

Can I claim 5 points for her?
Please suggest me. Thanks.


----------



## sraja (Jun 8, 2016)

Hi Experts,

Can someone help me whether I can get my Partners 5 points with the below details?

1) I have applied for 261313 - Software Engineering.
2) My wife has 1.2 Years of experience in Software Engineering and she has completed B.Tech (Information Technology)

Can I claim 5 points for her?
Please suggest me. Thanks.


----------



## NeonBlr (Oct 29, 2017)

Hi Experts,
Please advice the chances of invitation for the following.

Applied EOI on 22- Oct -2017 under 189
Code: 261312
Points: 70

Thank you.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

NeonBlr said:


> Hi Experts,
> Please advice the chances of invitation for the following.
> 
> Applied EOI on 22- Oct -2017 under 189
> ...


You'll get invited immediately in the next upcoming EOI round. Please join the rest here: *www.expatforum.com/expats/australia...6-189-eoi-invitations-november-2017-a-16.html* and share your points breakup.


----------



## NeonBlr (Oct 29, 2017)

Thank you.
The below link is not going through.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...6-189-eoi-invitations-november-2017-a-16.html


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Try Ctrl+Click on the link I shared. Just a click does not work, but Ctrl+Click seems to be working fine for me on Mozilla FF.


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> Try Ctrl+Click on the link I shared. Just a click does not work, but Ctrl+Click seems to be working fine for me on Mozilla FF.


This is the correct link: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...6-189-eoi-invitations-november-2017-a-16.html


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

sraja said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> Can someone help me whether I can get my Partners 5 points with the below details?
> 
> ...


with 1.2 years of experience in s/w engg, your wife may not get a positive assessment for her skills...it needs at least 2 years of experience in the field

experts can guide more...


----------



## dheerajsingla (Aug 9, 2017)

Hey guys

I have submitted the EOI for 189 VISA in "Software and Applications Programmers" occupation on 29th October,2017 with 65 points. Any idea, when can I expect the Invite ?

Thanks


----------



## chvarma80 (Jan 10, 2017)

dheerajsingla said:


> Hey guys
> 
> I have submitted the EOI for 189 VISA in "Software and Applications Programmers" occupation on 29th October,2017 with 65 points. Any idea, when can I expect the Invite ?
> 
> Thanks


No chance this year.

Sent from my XT1706 using Tapatalk


----------



## dheerajsingla (Aug 9, 2017)

chvarma80 said:


> No chance this year.
> 
> Sent from my XT1706 using Tapatalk


You mean till December or July,2018 ?


----------



## ankit.malasiya (Sep 13, 2017)

Hello everyone,

I have submitted EOI for 189 visa with 65 points today(30th Oct 2017). When can I expect an invite?

Should I apply for 190 as well? 

I'm not in a hurry for PR(can wait till July 2018), I have 457 visa valid till 2021.

Total points: 65 (Age 30 + Degree 15 + PTE 20)
EOI DOE: 30 Oct 2017
ANZCO code: 261313

Kind Regards,
Ankit


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

ankit.malasiya said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I have submitted EOI for 189 visa with 65 points today(30th Oct 2017). When can I expect an invite?
> 
> ...



relax till April 2018, at least.... there is backlog of 5-6 months


----------



## chvarma80 (Jan 10, 2017)

*hi*



dheerajsingla said:


> You mean till December or July,2018 ?


Till April2018 this year quota 2017-2018 will be finished. With 65 points and October 2017 DOE, there is no chance of invitation. People who got lodged their EOIs till September2017 may get invitations, If everything works out well, you will get invitation in September/October 2018.


----------



## ankit.malasiya (Sep 13, 2017)

sultan_azam said:


> ankit.malasiya said:
> 
> 
> > Hello everyone,
> ...


Hi, 

Should I apply for 190 for NSW OR VICTORIA?

If there is any rule changes next year, will it affect my application?


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

ankit.malasiya said:


> Hi,
> 
> Should I apply for 190 for NSW OR VICTORIA?
> 
> If there is any rule changes next year, will it affect my application?


Research both states, decide on the one where you would like to live and work and apply accordingly.

Any change in rules will definitely affect those in the EOI pool- it is clearly written as such on the screen when you start to file the EOI. I forgot the exact words, but something about EOI not being any sort of obligation or guarantee of any visa.


----------



## Shanmuga31 (Jan 21, 2016)

HI Guys, Did anyone got a CO assigned or got the grant for September invites.


----------



## micky2060 (Oct 31, 2017)

*andreyx108B*

To: Andreyx108B

Hi Andreyx : I am new in this forum and I cam to know from my friends it is very useful.

I have lodged my file for visa sub class 489 on July-2017 and almost three months has been passed but still I haven't got the case officer. I have observed from different forum that most of applicants have received case officer wihin two months and I have uploaded all documents with PCC and Medical.

pls help me out what could be the reason for not allocation of case officer.

Thanking you


----------



## Mregmi (Oct 9, 2017)

Hi all, I have EOI for 254499 registered nurse with 60 points, submitted on 12th July. Would joining NAATI now make the invitation any quicker? It will take until May to get the certificate if I join now I think.
Thank you


----------



## kunal007 (Aug 3, 2014)

sonamish said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am expecting my invite on 20th September as my DOE is 22/03/2017(261313) with 65 points.
> I am curious to know whether I can initiate my PCC or not, Is it possible to initiate the PCC without invitation?
> ...


HI there, initiate your PCC after the invite and not before that. It doesn't take too long.


----------



## phanivijay (Nov 18, 2017)

*Pls help on Relevant Experience clarification*

For Australian PR,I need to apply for ICT Business analyst. I have 12 years of experience. 3 years after Engineering and 9 years after MBA. I am not sure which of the below will be applicable as per the points alloted.

At least eight and up to 10 years (of past 10 years)... 20
At least five but less than eight years (of past 10 years).	15

My friend suggested, if I don't mention the MBA , they will consider 8+ yrs experience and give 20 points. Else, they may deduct some experience as training period even in post MBA career which may bring me to the 5+ yrs experience bracket. 

1> Please comment your opinion on the above situation and
2> Is it Ok , if I don't mention the 2 yrs full-time MBA that I have done

Kindly help me with your opinion on the above two question.


----------



## dhana (Aug 5, 2017)

Hi Guys,

I am currently in Australia(457 visa). By coming 7th Feb 2018 I am getting 65 points. 
I am having 60 points and my partner contributing 5 points, so total 65 points.

I am applying in 261312. I saw in the portal for the year 2017-18, out of 6202 so far 2624 only given and heard many will be released during March month mostly.

With the current trend any idea, how long will it take for an invitation?


----------



## khadija1986 (Nov 16, 2017)

hi
did you get any invitation? if yes, how long did it take to get invited?


----------



## aminn_524 (Feb 29, 2016)

dhana said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am currently in Australia(457 visa). By coming 7th Feb 2018 I am getting 65 points.
> I am having 60 points and my partner contributing 5 points, so total 65 points.
> ...


If the current continues, you have no chance of getting invited by 65 points and DOE : Feb in this FY year, and maybe next year also. 

Sent from my LEX626 using Tapatalk


----------



## bnetkunt (May 2, 2017)

aminn_524 said:


> If the current continues, you have no chance of getting invited by 65 points and DOE : Feb in this FY year, and maybe next year also.
> 
> Sent from my LEX626 using Tapatalk


Hi Amin,

What about My Situation
Code :261313
Doe:17/05/2017
Points:65

When I will get the invite?

Regards,
bnetkunt

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## nithin.raghav (Sep 8, 2017)

HI All,

I am really happy to tell you all that I have got my 189 invite today.

Code: 261112
Points: 70
EOI: 7th September 2017
Invited: 18th January 2018. 

Regards,
Nithin


----------



## greenhost (May 9, 2016)

nithin.raghav said:


> HI All,
> 
> I am really happy to tell you all that I have got my 189 invite today.
> 
> ...




Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## sidduu (Jan 25, 2018)

RBS1920 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Thank you for your response. I appreciate the analysis.
> 
> ...


Hi i wanted to know have you received your invitation yet? my case is similar to yours


----------



## ganeshonline (Oct 11, 2017)

EOI in Aug 2017 with 65 points for software engineering. Any estimate guys!?


----------



## ganeshonline (Oct 11, 2017)

ganeshonline said:


> EOI in Aug 2017 with 65 points for software engineering. Any estimate guys!?


@aminn_524 : Any comments from the trend that you see here?


----------



## satishvenkat (Sep 23, 2017)

Hi, I have submitted EOI on 29th Sept, 2017 with below points:

PTE - 10 points
Code - 261312(Developer Programmer)
Points - 65 for 189 VISA type
Points - 70 for 190 VISA type (Victoria)

Could someone please let me know, by when i can expect the invite.


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

satishvenkat said:


> Hi, I have submitted EOI on 29th Sept, 2017 with below points:
> 
> PTE - 10 points
> Code - 261312(Developer Programmer)
> ...


To be honest, with 65 it's ruled out this year for 189. Also there are more pointers competing with 75 in 190.

Increase your PTE to 20 bud. Also please join the latest thread on invitation rounds. You will have more clarity on the current treand. For 189 they invite only 75& above these days


----------



## satishvenkat (Sep 23, 2017)

Could someone help me understand, if the EOI is updated with change in the state selection from NSW to Victoria, will it impact the EOI submitted date.


----------



## satishvenkat (Sep 23, 2017)

kbjan26 said:


> To be honest, with 65 it's ruled out this year for 189. Also there are more pointers competing with 75 in 190.
> 
> Increase your PTE to 20 bud. Also please join the latest thread on invitation rounds. You will have more clarity on the current treand. For 189 they invite only 75& above these days


Thanks for the update, could you please provide me the link which would be helpful.


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

satishvenkat said:


> Could someone help me understand, if the EOI is updated with change in the state selection from NSW to Victoria, will it impact the EOI submitted date.


Ideally it shouldn't but why don't you create a new one for VIC. Let NSW be there as is


----------

